# Shards of Memory--Act I: The Boundless Void



## Rystil Arden (Sep 29, 2005)

*Continuing from the Prologue: Fractured Union.*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 3, 2005)

*The following occurs in order aboard the good ship Hesychia:*

*Talia arrives first to look over the ship.*

*Diedrik comes to help set up for the take-off, from where he left off in the Prologue.*

*Gaius comes aboard, heading back out from the place where he was staying in Eldiz.*

*Yuriko disembarks her other ship, which came in a bit late, swiftly to come aboard the Hesychia.*

*Zaeryn and Valyssa turn in their tickets and fill out some forms, going aboard.*

*As the Hesychia begins to take off into Wildspace, there is some shouting from below and then Kirkesh and Vanessa jump onto the ship.*


----------



## Bront (Oct 3, 2005)

*Repost *



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> [sblock]*As the guards chase Kirkesh across the pier, he leads Vanessa as swiftly as possible to the ship, whose gangplank has already been retracted, and the two of them leap together on board as it begins to take off, with the guards rushing after and glaring from below, unable to make the jump, as Lord Etoile comes out behind them and starts yelling something that Kirkesh can't hear.*[/sblock]
> 
> "Welcome aboard," a crewman says to Kirkesh as the ship begins to launch into Wildspace, "You'll want to report to Captain Talia right away I imagine."




"Yes, we would. Thank you." he says. He gives Vanessa a reassuring squeeze and a quick kiss. "Welcome to Wildspace my love."


----------



## unleashed (Oct 3, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

*Zaeryn is a handsome short slender man, with straight shoulder-length cerulean hair ornamented by a silver circlet. His cobalt-blue eyes show remarkable intelligence and tend to stare straight through you at times, like you just aren’t there. He wears extravagant midnight-blue clothes, the shirt trimmed with arcane symbols in silver at the collar and cuffs, over which he wears an elegant maroon cloak, while calf-high black boots complete his ensemble. On his belt he carries a dagger.*

*Valyssa is an angelic and ravishing woman, her petite frame not quite reaching 5 feet, with long gorgeous silky azure locks she often has to brush out of her bewitching sky-blue eyes. She is always clothed in an elegant dress of some kind, the one she is currently wearing has the symbol of the Avani Academy emblazoned below her chest.*

In Altanian
[SBLOCK]“Well my love, looks like we’re off into the stars again..I wish we’d had a little more time to explore Eldiz, but I guess we’ll get back here at some point. Let’s go and introduce ourselves...”[/SBLOCK]*Zaeryn and Valyssa circulate arm in arm through the crew and expedition members with Zaeryn introducing them to everyone in Eldish, except Yuriko whom he addresses in Larakese...they avoid the towering Tralg for the time being...finally coming to the last two people to board.*

In Eldish or Larakese as is appropriate (this is pretty much what is said to everyone as they circulate)
[SBLOCK]“Greetings, it seems we’ll be travelling together on this voyage so I think some introductions are in order, this is my paramour Valyssa and I’m Zaeryn, pleased to meet you...and you are?”[/SBLOCK]OOC: Feel free to speak to them, they will stop and talk...this just saves me doing a different thing for everyone.


----------



## Bront (Oct 3, 2005)

*Kirkesh, Male Rowani (Dolathi) Swashbuckler*

Kirkesh straightens up a bit, wearing a relieved smile on his face.  He responds to Zaeryn in Eldish[sblock]"Greetings Zaeryn, tis a pleasure to meet you.  I am Kirkesh."[/sblock]
Kirkesh then turns to Valyssa and bows, taking the back of her hand and giving it a chaste kiss.  He continues in Eldish[sblock]"And tis a great pleasure to be aquanted with a beauty such as yourself m'lady.  Zaeryn here is a lucky man."[/sblock]
Kirkesh brightens even more as he holds Vanessa's hand and says in Eldish [sblock]"And this beauty, who I can only thank the gods to find in my company, is the sweet Lady Vanessa."[/sblock]
He continues in Eldish
[sblock]"I hope you can forgive our... dramatic entrance.  I hope to speak with Captain Talia, and hope that our arival will not be much of an empass for her."[/sblock]

Kirkesh is a Rowani man with short black hair, and piercing blue eyes. He is of average size, with a well toned body and dressed fashionably, with a ruffled white shirt, black breeches, a medium length black cloak and stylish black hat with a white feather in the brim that he takes off in a sweeping motion when he bows.

OOC: Wow, lots of Sblocks.  I hope RA is proud of me.


----------



## Keia (Oct 3, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Female Larakese Martial Artist*

*Yuriko departed the ship she came in on with the same pomp and circumstance as she entered her current ship with . . . none.*

*Yuriko asked for the ship's captain before stepping on board, and requested the privilege to board before coming aboard.  Once given, Yuriko kept her head bowed as she boarded the ship, queitly asking about her quarters during their travels.*

*Yuriko was a small, unassuming woman who was wearing a dark grey kimono.  Her once pretty face was ruined by a scar that ran from her right ear to edge of her mouth.  Her black hair was worn up in a warrior’s braid, except for the sides which were banged in hopes of covering her scar.  The bangs stayed out of her eyes with the help of a thin silver circlet, that rested high on her forehead.  She wore a katana in a black obi and powerful looking yari over her shoulder.*

*In Eldish*[sblock]







			
				Zaeryn said:
			
		

> “Greetings, it seems we’ll be travelling together on this voyage so I think some introductions are in order, this is my paramour Valyssa and I’m Zaeryn, pleased to meet you...and you are?”



"Greetings, Zaeryn-sama,"  Yuriko said, bowing from her waist. "I am Yotsu Yuriko, a humble servant on this great and wondrous journey."[/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 3, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

*Zaeryn bows his head in acknowledgement of Yuriko’s greeting and raises his eyebrows at the change in language.*

Yuriko (In Eldish)
[SBLOCK]“I thank you for the honour you do me in your greeting Yuriko, but I am nothing more than a simple traveller like yourself.”[/SBLOCK]****

*Zaeryn bows over Vanessa’s hand after their introduction, taking it gently in his own he raises it to his lips and imparts a fleeting kiss.*

Vanessa/Kirkesh (In Eldish)
[SBLOCK]“My Lady Vanessa a great pleasure... to meet another woman of such beauty and poise in so short a time, I must be truly blessed.”

*To both he says.*

“Well your entrance was certainly lively, I guess someone just didn’t wish to be parted from your company so soon!”[/SBLOCK]*Zaeryn laughs as he places his arm around the small of Valyssa’s back.*

OOC: For anyone who’s already read it I’ve added descriptions to the first greeting post.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 3, 2005)

*Valyssa curtsies and replies to Kirkesh in Eldish.*
[SBLOCK]
"It is my pleasure, Kirkesh.  Glad to meet you!  Is your life always so exciting?"
[/SBLOCK]

*Vanessa smiles shyly and nods at Zaeryn and replies in Eldish:*
[SBLOCK]
"Thank you, Zaeryn.  You are quite a handsome man yourself, you know.  I hope we didn't cause you any trouble by jumping on board."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 3, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

*Zaeryn grins at the compliment before replying to Vanessa in Eldish:*

[SBLOCK]“Thank you Vanessa, it’s always nice to receive a compliment from a beautiful woman. Well that milady is something you’ll have to take up with the captain though I thank you for asking...we wouldn’t even be here except for a fortunate set of circumstances. You see we won tickets this very day for a romantic Spelljamming trip for two to the Empyreal Shards, though I’m not exactly sure what we’ve gotten outselves into as it seems more an expedition rather than a pleasure cruise.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## DrZombie (Oct 3, 2005)

Gaius looks around at all the new faces, and notices he's being avoided by some. He smiles as non-threateningly as he can, but stays at the back, used to being avoided at social occasions.
He is a huge, towering muscled brute, without the many deformities of his race, but still alien and ungainly.
He wears his finest gladiatorial outfit, with his helmet tucked under his arm. His glaive leans against the aft-deck, within easy reach.
He looks around and mutters to himself in pretorian:
"I sure hope dey know how ta speak pretorian, or dis is gonna be one lonely trip."


----------



## unleashed (Oct 3, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

*Catching a hint of Praetorian coming from the mammoth Tralg who more than doubles him in height, Zaeryn waves him over to their small group even though he can’t hear exactly what’s being said...knowing that he may be able to converse with him after all.*


----------



## Keia (Oct 3, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Female Larakese Martial Artist*

*In Eldish*
[SBLOCK]







			
				unleashed said:
			
		

> “I thank you for the honour you do me in your greeting Yuriko, but I am nothing more than a simple traveller like yourself.”
> 
> 
> > [/SBLOCK]
> > *Yuriko did not question the man with the blue hair, but looked him over with a critical eye, noting the dagger on his belt and the arcane symbols on his clothes.  Raising an eyebrow of her own, Yuriko bowed to Zaeryn and to his geisha.  Bowing again, she backed away from Zaeryn and maintained her silence until spoken to again.*


----------



## unleashed (Oct 3, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

*Never having experienced this kind of reaction before, Zaeryn’s face takes on a puzzled expression before he speaks again.*

Yuriko (In Eldish)
[SBLOCK]“Have I offended you in some way Yuriko? I am unsure of your customs so please enlighten me if this is so.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Oct 3, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Female Larakese Martial Artist*

[SBLOCK=In Eldish]







			
				Zaeryn said:
			
		

> “Have I offended you in some way Yuriko? I am unsure of your customs so please enlighten me if this is so.”



[/SBLOCK] 
*A flush rose in Yuriko's cheeks as she bowed again, keeping her eyes downcast.*
[sblock=In Eldish] "No, Zaeryn-sama, you have not offended me," Yuriko replied quietly, clearly somewhat frightened by the man. "It is just unusual that a powerful shugenja such as yourself would refer to himself as a humble traveler.  I meant no disrespect to assume otherwise and offer my greatest apology, Zaeryn-sama."[/sblock]

OOC: New trick!!


----------



## unleashed (Oct 3, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Yuriko (In Eldish)
[SBLOCK]“Oh, I was worried I’d said something offensive by accident, my appologies if I’ve caused you further concern. Could you explain to me the word shugenja, as although I understand your language specific cultural terms still elude me.”[/SBLOCK]OOC: Yep, I spotted Rystil using it earlier...I’m just too lazy to go to the extra effort of an equals sign.


----------



## Keia (Oct 3, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Female Larakese Martial Artist*

*Yuriko did not meet the man's gaze as he spoke to her.*
[SBLOCK=Eldish]







			
				Zaeryn said:
			
		

> “Oh, I was worried I’d said something offensive by accident, my appologies if I’ve caused you further concern. Could you explain to me the word shugenja, as although I understand your language specific cultural terms still elude me.”



"Shugenja is . . . ," Yuriko paused thinking of the correct Eldish word to use, "Magic wielder, I believe, Zaeryn-sama."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 3, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

*Zaeryn reaches out...placing a finger beneath her chins he raises Yuriko’s eyes to his.*

Yuriko (In Eldish)
[SBLOCK]“A magic wielder, well I certainly am that,” Zaeryn chuckles a little at that, “Magic is very common on my world, so there is no special importance placed on the ability to wield such power...rather there is a stigma of sorts if you cannot do so. So there is no need to treat me in any special fashion because of that...I'm sure your ability to handle the blades you carry is an equally impressive talent to master, and would require an aptitude I do not possess.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Oct 3, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Female Larakese Martial Artist*

*Yuriko's green eyes sparkled when they met his blue, a hint of the beauty that was once there.  While she didn't pull away from his hand, her eyes became half-lidded and her cheeks colored quickly from tan to pink to red.*

[SBLOCK=Eldish]







			
				Zaeryn said:
			
		

> “A magic wielder, well I certainly am that,” Zaeryn chuckles a little at that, “Magic is very common on my world, so there is no special importance placed on the ability to wield such power...rather there is a stigma of sorts if you cannot do so. So there is no need to treat me in any special fashion because of that...I'm sure your ability to handle the blades you carry is an equally impressive talent to master, and would require an aptitude I do not possess.”



"Hai, Zaeryn-sama,"  Yuriko replied quietly.  "I will take your words to heart."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Oct 3, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Female Larakese Martial Artist*

_**Rystil Only**_[sblock=Rystil Only]_'Can you believe that man, Tao-sama?'_ Yuriko thought. _'Touching me, and in such a personal and carefree manner.  And . . . with his woman right beside him?  He must be powerful, indeed, to act in such a manner.'_[/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Oct 3, 2005)

*Kirkesh, Male Rowani (Dolathi) Swashbuckler*

Kirkesh laughs at Zaeryn's suposition.
(in Eldish)[sblock]"While I'm sure Vanessa here would have you think so, I'm afraid not.  I am a simple sailor who apparently stayed in port one day too many, though I certaintly do not regret it."[/sblock]
Kirkesh smiles and gazes lovingly at Vanessa.

****

Kirkesh greets Yuriko with a respectfull Larakese bow of one warrior to another.

In Larakese[sblock]"Greetings warrior.  I am Kirkesh.  And this is Lady Vanessa.  You do not wear the Diasho so I assume you are not samuri?[/sblock]

****

Kirkesh offers an arm clasp to the large Gaius, as great warriors do when meeting each other outside of battle.  Vanessa appears to be a bit more reserved of the Tralg.

In Tralg[sblock]"You, my large friend, look like you've spent much time near the pits in Gyaros.  I hope you found yourself on the right side of many glorious battles there.  I am Kirkesh, and this is the Lady Vanessa.  I heard you say something in what sounded like Praetorian, do you speak High or Vulger?[/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 3, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

*Hopeful that he has explained the situation properly, but still worried Yuriko sees him as some sort of special figure due to the continued use of the honourific, Zaeryn issues some parting words before he and Valyssa head off to meet some other people.*

Yuriko (In Eldish)
[SBLOCK]“Well it’s been nice talking with you Yuriko, I’m sure we’ll have the chance to speak again before the voyage is over, but for now we will take our leave,” turning to Valyssa he says, “Lets head over there my dear.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## DrZombie (Oct 3, 2005)

In Tralg[sblock]"You, my large friend, look like you've spent much time near the pits in Gyaros.  I hope you found yourself on the right side of many glorious battles there.  I am Kirkesh, and this is the Lady Vanessa.  I heard you say something in what sounded like Praetorian, do you speak High or Vulger?[/sblock][/QUOTE]

* The Thralg smiles, then grasps the forearm in a firm, but not crushing, grasp*
[sblock=in thralg]
"Hail and well met, stranger. I am called Gaius by my former masters, and indeed I have roamed the arenafloor, and have slain many, beast and men, to the cheerings of the bloodlusty crowd, nobles and paupers.
How come you know the tongue of my people? I myself have not heard it in years, and often speak so to myself lest I forget the words." [/sblock]

[sblock=in High Praetorian]

"And I also speak the talk of da slavers, both da vulgar and da high speech. So you'se de people I godda protec' right? You seem ta know how to hold da blade."

he grins.

"Althoug I must tell you dat dis protectin thing is new to me. Maybe you should protect da pretty lady an' I'll jus' kill anything we don't like. How does dat sound to you?"

he says with a laugh.

[/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 3, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Gaius (In High Praetorian)
[SBLOCK]“My you’re a big one aren’t you,” Zaeryn says, smiling as he looks up at the Tralg, “Hmm, I guess we’d better introduce ourselves...I’m Zaeryn and this is my paramour Valyssa, pleased to meet you...and you are?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Oct 3, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Female Larakese Martial Artist*

[SBLOCK=In eldish]







			
				Zaeryn said:
			
		

> “Well it’s been nice talking with you Yuriko, I’m sure we’ll have the chance to speak again before the voyage is over, but for now we will take our leave,” turning to Valyssa he says, “Lets head over there my dear.”



"Hai, Zaeryn-sama,"  Yuriko replied.[/sblock]
*The Altanian spoke and Yuriko replied, bowing as the man and his woman departed.  She subconsciously touched the side of her face, and willed the color from her cheeks to depart . . . though not with much success.*

*No sooner had the Altanian departed than another man took his place . . . *
[sblock=In Larakese]







			
				Kirkesh said:
			
		

> "Greetings warrior. I am Kirkesh. And this is Lady Vanessa. You do not wear the Diasho so I assume you are not samuri?



"Hai, Kirkesh-sama,"  Yuriko replied, returning his bow with her own lower bow.  During the bow, she eyed her katana in her obi to make certain it was still there.  "I have been trained in the ways of the monk, Kirkesh-sama, though I am still samurai."[/sblock]


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 3, 2005)

ooc: My posting rate is pretty meager compared to the rate at which this game moves, so I'm going to try for multiple conversations at once and pretend they're actually in sequence. >_<

(ooc: Rewinding into the afternoon a little. Having (assumably) met Talia on board the ship when he arrived, I guess a brief bit of conversation wouldn't hurt.)
Talia (in Eldish):
[sblock]"Erm, excuse me, ma'am. I'm Diedrik Carnard, I was told to report for duty some time this afternoon. Are you the person I should be speaking to?" asks a slightly uncertain Rowaini man, with the air of a traveller about him.[/sblock]

*Diedrik's afternoon is filled with preparations of the Hesychia in order for it to leave. He nods politely to those who come aboard, surprised as he is at the mixed group that assembles there.*

*He's a handsome fellow of clear Rowaini origins, seemingly in his mid-twenties, dressed in a variety of utilitarian leather garb and light armour. Raven black hair, deep brown eyes, and a small moustache and goatee are the sum of his features, with a pair of round spectacles and a single braid down the left side of his face completing the picture.*

*The time comes when people start making their introductions, and thusly Diedrik figures he had better make the rounds and actually introduce himself to the others who came aboard recently.*

Zaeryn & Valyssa (in Eldish, easily observable):
[sblock]







			
				unleashed said:
			
		

> “Greetings, it seems we’ll be travelling together on this voyage so I think some introductions are in order, this is my paramour Valyssa and I’m Zaeryn, pleased to meet you...and you are?”




*Diedrik's seemingly mundane traveller's appearance gives way to reveal quite a debonaire young man. He bows deeply and elegantly, paying much respect to the couple.*

"Call me Diedrik," he says to them, "I find myself fortunate to be in the company of practitioners of the higher arts. I'm no expert in the field, but I think I'd know enough to maintain some decent conversation should we ever have opportunity."[/sblock]

*Diedrik took a moment to introduce himself to the Tralg who seemed to be making a respectable effort to not trouble anyone. He soon realised however that the surprisingly easy-on-the-eyes Tralg wasn't following what he was saying in Eldish. He nodded understandingly, and went through a couple of arcane gestures.* (ooc: Tongues for those in the know)

Gaius (in Tralg, easily observable):
[sblock]"I'm Diedrik," he introduces himself and offers a hand to shake (feeling as though he was taking a gamble with his sword arm at this point), "I must say, it's reassuring to be headed into the unknown and have someone solid and skilled with weapons on board."[/sblock]

*Diedrik's meanderings brought him to the second couple, whose entrance was notably more spectacular than that of the others. An assumably disgruntled individual or individuals had been left behind by the sounds of the shouting. The gentleman had the look of a traveller to him, not unlike Diedrik himself (except notably more fashionable), but with his entrance in mind it was suspected he had a streak of trouble-maker to him.*

Kirkesh & Vanessa (in Eldish, easily observable):
[sblock]"My greetings," the Rowaini fellow says, and bows, "I am Diedrik. A pleasure to meet you both."[/sblock]

_Two couples... guess some people can't avoid mixing business and pleasure. Then again, I'm here for business, they might have thought this was a pleasure cruise. I hope I don't lose any sleep..._

*Once the other conversations are out of the way he gets to speak to the person who caught his interest the most. The woman whose arrival was so subtle that he wouldn't have noticed her come on board were she not Larakese. He had the impression that of all the people on board, that quiet woman would prove the easiest to get along with. He approached her, bowed, and began a conversation in flawless Larakese. He had a surprisingly good grasp of Larakese etiquette compared to the average dim-witted Rowaini male.*

Yuriko (in Larakese, easily observable):
[sblock]"Young lady, I am Diedrik Carnard, might I trouble you for your name and perhaps a little of your time?" he asked respectfully.[/sblock]

*Diedrik, for some reason, felt a bit out of his league. There was quite a collection of skill assembled on this ship.*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 3, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Yuriko]
*Tao's reply is quiet and seems distant, as always since leaving the Crystal Sphere that bound in Lara Kai...though at least she can reply at all, due to her connection to Yuriko.*

_'Indeed...either that or he is simply a lecher, although one might expect his woman to show displeasure, so maybe she is just very disreputable.'_
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Oct 3, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Female Larakese Martial Artist*

*As the Rowaini man approached, Yuriko noted his approach and bowed once he arrived before her*

[sblock=Larakese]







			
				Diedrik said:
			
		

> "Young lady, I am Diedrik Carnard, might I trouble you for your name and perhaps a little of your time?" he asked respectfully.




"Hai, Diedrik-sama," Yuriko replied in Larakese after she completed her bow, slightly lower than his, "I am Yotsu Yuriko, a humble monk on a wondrous journey with remarkable company.  I am honored by my presense here and will do whatever is required, Diedrick-sama.  My time is yours but to ask."  [/sblock]
*Yuriko's green eyes darted to the general direction of the large Tralg, though not obviously at him.  It was as though she was marking his location more than anything else.  She brushed a wayward lock of hair back over her face, concealing and shadowing the scar on the right side of her face.*


----------



## Keia (Oct 3, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Female Larakese Martial Artist*

_**Rystil Only**_ [SBLOCK=Rystil Only]







			
				Tao said:
			
		

> _'Indeed...either that or he is simply a lecher, although one might expect his woman to show displeasure, so maybe she is just very disreputable.'_



_'Undoubtedly. . . . If it wasn't my first day on board this ship, I would have challenged him to a duel for even thinking he could handle me in such a manner,'_ Yuriko thought in all seriousness.  _'Even Artifice hadn't tried anything so . . . so . . . forward.  And that was even after weeks on the ship together.  If I would have known that we could bring . . . *companions *  . . . aboard . . . .'_  Yuriko trailed off, not wanting her thoughts to be betrayed onto her face.  'Companions' was most definitely a euphemism.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 3, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Yuriko]


			
				Yuriko said:
			
		

> 'Undoubtedly. . . . If it wasn't my first day on board this ship, I would have challenged him to a duel for even thinking he could handle me in such a manner,'



_'It was wise to err on the side of caution, I think, especially with a man of magic, no matter how humble he pretends to be...I am also interested in the Rowaini; he is hiding something too...perhaps everyone here is.'_


			
				Yuriko said:
			
		

> If I would have known that we could bring . . . companions . . . aboard . . . .



_'Would you have brought someone along with you, child?'_
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Oct 3, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Female Larakese Martial Artist*

_**Rystil Only**_ [SBLOCK=Rystil Only]







			
				Tao said:
			
		

> _'It was wise to err on the side of caution, I think, especially with a man of magic, no matter how humble he pretends to be...I am also interested in the Rowaini; he is hiding something too...perhaps everyone here is.'_



_'Which Rowaini, Tao-sama?  The one with the companion or the one without?'_ Yuriko inquired.


			
				Tao said:
			
		

> _'Would you have brought someone along with you, child?'_



Yuriko was taken aback by Tao's question, _'I hadn't considered it, Tao-sama.  Most likely no . . . a distraction bringing someone along would be.  Perhaps I take this more seriously than anyone else, Tao-sama.'_  Yuriko quickly amended, _'You are *not * a distraction, Tao-sama, you are welcome and I bless every day that you are there to guide me and provide wisdom.  And even those when you are not, simply thanking you for the days that you were there.'_ [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 3, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Yuriko: ]


			
				Yuriko said:
			
		

> 'Which Rowaini, Tao-sama? The one with the companion or the one without?'



_'The one who is alone...those who are alone are often those who have the most to hide, unable to show their full self to anyone else on this world...Don't you agree?'_


			
				Yuriko said:
			
		

> 'I hadn't considered it, Tao-sama. Most likely no . . . a distraction bringing someone along would be. Perhaps I take this more seriously than anyone else, Tao-sama.  You are not a distraction, Tao-sama, you are welcome and I bless every day that you are there to guide me and provide wisdom. And even those when you are not, simply thanking you for the days that you were there.'



_'I would expect as much from you, my child.  You are very serious in your duty, and this is good for your honour, though perhaps it leaves your heart a little bit lonely...I hope I can help you with that as best I can...It is why I try to be there for you to talk, even more than some of the spirits who watch over others...'_
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Oct 3, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Female Larakese Martial Artist*

_**Rystil Only**_ [SBLOCK=Rystil Only]







			
				Tao said:
			
		

> _'The one who is alone...those who are alone are often those who have the most to hide, unable to show their full self to anyone else on this world...Don't you agree?'_



_'Oh, I don't know about that,'_  Yuriko thought, getting defensive.  _'I have you, Tao-sama, and nothing can be hid from your ancestors.  I appreciate the time you spend with me Tao-sama, you guide me through the darkness that I otherwise would walk through.  My heart is fine . . . really.'_

*It was clear that Yuriko did not really believe the last comment.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 3, 2005)

[SBLOCK= Yuriko: ]
*Tao laughs gentle and comfortingly and seems to smile, even though she cannot be seen.*

_'I said not to anyone on this world, but I am no longer of this world, my child.  But no need to worry...I know of your appreciation, for as you said, nothing can be hid from your ancestors.'_
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Oct 3, 2005)

*Kirkesh, Male Rowani (Dolathi) Swashbuckler*

*Gaius:*
Kirkesh responds with a grin
[sblock=in Tralg]I find that in sailing the spheres it helps to pick up the languages.  And far be it from me to end up on the wrong side of a Tralg and not be able to talk to him.[/sblock]

*Yuriko:*
[sblock=in Larakese]







			
				Yuriko said:
			
		

> "Hai, Kirkesh-sama," Yuriko replied, returning his bow with her own lower bow. During the bow, she eyed her katana in her obi to make certain it was still there. "I have been trained in the ways of the monk, Kirkesh-sama, though I am still samurai."



"My mistake.  I thought I had understood that a samurai wore a full Diasho of Katana and Wakasashi, but I admit have spent very little time on Xarata.  Please forgive my ignorance of your culture, for I ment no slight.[/sblock] 

*Diedrik:*
Kirkesh returns the bow graciously and responds to the the man though in Rowani to perhaps make Vanessa a bit more comfortable
[sblock=In Rowani]"Well met Diedrik, I am Kirkesh, and this is the Lady Vanessa[/sblock]
Kirkesh smiles and motions to Vanessa.  He looks at her hoping hoping to gain insight as to her feelings of these newly met people, particularly this one.
*RA:*[sblock=GM ONLY]Sense motive, to see if Vanessa is afraid of being recognized, or if perhaps Diedrik recognises her.[/sblock]

*Talia:*
Kirkesh presents himself before Captain Talia as soon as possable.  He bows before her, flourishing his hat in a sweeping jesture.

[sblock=in Eldish]"Captain, let me first appologize for my rude interuption of your journy.  I am Kirkesh, and have sailed many times on this vessel, and would consider myself a good friend of Captain Panache.  I have served him well as a sailor over my many years of wandering, and now I find myself offering my services to you.  If you would have me, I will earn passage for myself and Lady Vanessa here though my service on the ship.  I only ask in return that you grant us refuge and passage on your ship."[/sblock]

OOC: This is way too confusing, but a lot of fun


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 3, 2005)

*Vanessa bows to Diedrik and replies in Rowaini.*
[SBLOCK=Rowaini]
"It is a pleasure to meet you Diedrik.  I am Vanessa D'Étoile.  As a fellow Rowaini, you may have heard of me?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Oct 3, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Female Larakese Martial Artist*

(In conversation with Kirkesh)
[sblock=in Larakese] 







			
				Kirkesh said:
			
		

> "My mistake.  I thought I had understood that a samurai wore a full Daisho of Katana and Wakasashi, but I admit have spent very little time on Xarata.  Please forgive my ignorance of your culture, for I meant no slight."



"No slight taken, Kirkesh-sama,"  Yuriko replied.  "I am honored that you even spent time on Xarata, and there is a lot of nuances to the culture."  Yuriko finished with a smile that sparkled in her green eyes.  "Most whose trade is samurai, also sometimes refered to as bushi, carry a full daisho.  The station of samurai, to mean the class of people, it is not necessary to carry a daisho, nor should one if they are not samurai . . . bushi.  We can speak of this more another time, Kirkesh-sama.  I'm certain that you and your companion will want to meet everyone else and get settled."[/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Oct 3, 2005)

(In conversation with Yuriko)
[sblock=in Larakese] 


			
				Yuriko said:
			
		

> "No slight taken, Kirkesh-sama,"  Yuriko replied.  "I am honored that you even spent time on Xarata, and there is a lot of nuances to the culture."  Yuriko finished with a smile that sparkled in her green eyes.  "Most whose trade is samurai, also sometimes refered to as bushi, carry a full daisho.  The station of samurai, to mean the class of people, it is not necessary to carry a daisho, nor should one if they are not samurai . . . bushi.  We can speak of this more another time, Kirkesh-sama.  I'm certain that you and your companion will want to meet everyone else and get settled."




"Well, I and Vanessa would love to hear about it later, for it is an interesting culture."[/sblock]
Shifting into Eldish
[sblock=in Eldish]"Yuriko, this is Lady Vanessa, from Rowani.  I'm sure she would love to hear much about your culture at perhaps a more appropriate time."[/sblock]


----------



## Keia (Oct 3, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Female Larakese Martial Artist*

_ (In conversation with Kirkesh and Lady Vanessa)_[sblock=in Eldish] 







			
				Kirkesh said:
			
		

> "Yuriko, this is Lady Vanessa, from Rowani.  I'm sure she would love to hear much about your culture at perhaps a more appropriate time."



Yuriko bowed to the Lady, a bow from the neck, and greeted her.  A deeper bow from the waist to Kirkesh with the response in Eldish, "If that is your wish, Kirkesh-sama, I will endeavor to make it so."  [/sblock] 
*When she finished speaking in Eldish, Yuriko kept her head bowed, eyes downcast.*


----------



## Bront (Oct 3, 2005)

*Kirkesh, Male Rowani (Dolthi) Swashbuckler*

(In conversation with Yuriko)[/I][sblock=in Eldish] 


			
				Yuriko said:
			
		

> Yuriko bowed to the Lady, a bow from the neck, and greeted her.  A deeper bow from the waist to Kirkesh with the response in Eldish, "If that is your wish, Kirkesh-sama, I will endeavor to make it so."



"I would, and I would love to share any of my travels with you as well if you wish Yuriko."
[/sblock] 
He pauses, trying to remember what her demeanor and downcast eyes mean culturaly.


----------



## Keia (Oct 3, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Female Larakese Martial Artist*

_In conversation with Kirkesh_[sblock=in Eldish]







			
				Kirkesh said:
			
		

> "I would, and I would love to share any of my travels with you as well if you wish Yuriko."



"Hai, Kirkesh-sama," Yuriko replied. "I am certain that will be most interesting.  If there is nothing else, Kirkesh-sama?" [/sblock] 
*Yuriko took a step back, waiting to see if the Rowaini had anything else to say before moving on.*


----------



## Keia (Oct 3, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Female Larakese Martial Artist*

_*Rystil Only*_[sblock=Rystil Only] _'This one is interesting as well, speaking to me quite personally, don't you think, Tao-sama?'_  Yuriko thought.  She tried to reason why the others were treating her this way.   _'Is my kimono still down to the floor?_ Yuriko smoothed her kimono self-consciously, _'It's not open in the back revealing all, is it?  . . .Was I protected on the other ship from those who sought to treat me as such?  Or, are the men used to treating women without respect . . . no -san, no -sama, . . . just 'Yuriko' as though we had been old friends for years. Or . . . worse . . . Tao-sama, were they lead to believe I was here is some other capacity than monk and protector . . . am I here for . . . relations?'_[/sblock]
*Yuriko's eyes darted from left to right and back again as she smoothed her kimono, front and back.*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 3, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Yuriko]
_'I cannot answer your questions with certainty--well, except the one about your kimono, whose answer is that it is just fine, child--as I cannot see into their actions or intentions, but let us hope that they are merely impolite barbarians.  I would hope that the difference is that those on the other ship, even young and eager Artifice, have dealt with our people enough to know our ways...I'm sure they didn't bring you here for 'relations' though, child...It is as obvious as a glance between those two women and yourself why I might think that, to be blunt, but at least it will rest your fears, I hope.'_
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Oct 3, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Female Larakese Martial Artist*

_**Rystil Only** _ [SBLOCK=Rystil Only]







			
				Tao said:
			
		

> _'I cannot answer your questions with certainty--well, except the one about your kimono, whose answer is that it is just fine,  . . .  but at least it will rest your fears, I hope.'_



_'Hai, Domo-arigato, Tao-sama,'_  Yuriko replied, clearly relieved.  _'I thank you again for wisdom and assistance in dealing with these . . . new and different people.'_[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 4, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

[SBLOCK=Diedrik (In Eldish)]“That Diedrik would be most enlightening I think, should the opportunity arise,” Zaeryn replies, bowing his head in return.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 4, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Yuriko]
_'It is my pleasure to aid you, my child.  Now I will leave you with a puzzle to ponder:  What do you share with Diedrik that Kirkesh does not, leaving him similar to the magic users in that regard?  Look carefully between the thumb and forefinger.'_
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Oct 4, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Female Larakese Martial Artist*

_**Rystil Only**_ [SBLOCK=Rystil Only]







			
				Tao said:
			
		

> _'It is my pleasure to aid you, my child.  Now I will leave you with a puzzle to ponder:  What do you share with Diedrik that Kirkesh does not, leaving him similar to the magic users in that regard?  Look carefully between the thumb and forefinger.'_



Yuriko glanced down at her hands, palms open, then closed her eyes a few moments.  _'My first thought is calluses, Tao-sama,'_ Yuriko replied respectfully. [/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 4, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

[SBLOCK=Rystil]*As Zaeryn and Valyssa stand alone in the bow, having introduced themselves to everyone present, they talk quietly in Altanian their heads close together.*

“Well it seems we’ve fallen in with a decent bunch at least, even the gigantic Tralg seems to be sociable, although I don’t understand Yuriko in the least. She appears to be a warrior, but will not meet my eyes, unlike most warriors who are only too ready to brag and bluster in the face of magic, and when I simply lift her head to look me in the eyes an as equal she blushes furiously and still attempts to avert her gaze. Hmm, I also don’t like the way she looks at you my love...like you are not worth her time or respect.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 4, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
_'Ah, calluses are a good thought, but I was talking about the tiny scar between those fingers that you will see on all trained wielders of the sword, at least the ones that don't wear heavy gauntlets, that comes from sheathing the blade repeatedly.'_
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 4, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Zaeryn]
"Well, I guess that just shows us that the Larakese are weirdos and that what we read about them in books isn't nearly enough to understand them in person.  As for the way she looks at me, I think she views you as the respected shugenja and myself as some sort of pleasure toy that you brought along for your entertainment."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Oct 4, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Female Larakese Martial Artist*

_**Rystil Only**_[SBLOCK=Rystil only]]







			
				Tao said:
			
		

> _'Ah, calluses are a good thought, but I was talking about the tiny scar between those fingers that you will see on all trained wielders of the sword, at least the ones that don't wear heavy gauntlets, that comes from sheathing the blade repeatedly.'_



_'Ah, yes, I understand, Tao-sama,'_  Yuriko thought as she subtly felt the scar she had on both her hands with her index finger.  It was much more prominent on her left hand, the hand she was trained in sword play.  Her trainer's thought that a left handed attacker would be distracting to most common sword wielders.  _'A fellow swordsman, perhaps a place for common ground . . . ._

OOC: Not really necessary, but just something I had toyed with (the sword hand).  [/sBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 4, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

[SBLOCK=Rystil]“You’re right there, the strangeness of other cultures is often incomprehensible...but the nuances of the Larakese society could be even more unanticipated than I had thought. I do wonder what she was thinking though to react in quite that way though. Well my love she would be at least partially correct in that last assumption, though not in that particular interpretation,” Zaeryn says grinning, “Pleasure seeking does seem to be one of our favourite recreations...hmm, I hope our accommodations will be appropriate for such behaviour.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 4, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Yuriko]
_'Indeed.  That is one thing you share with the one called Diedrik, but the curious thing is that the other does not have these scars.  But they are tiny, and faint, and easy to overlook.  Do you know who else did not have them?'_

(OOC: Left-handed swordplay is cool )
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 4, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Zaeryn]
"I would think so.  A converted tradesman made not be the fastest ship out there, or the most manoeuvrable, but when you gut the cargo hold in exchange for crew quarters, you usually get a pretty good space.  Not that it could possibly compare to the size of that big cabin abovedecks, though--see it over there?  I'm guessing that's the captain's cabin."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Oct 4, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Female Larakese Martial Artist*

_**Rystil Only**_ [SBLOCK=Rystil Only]







			
				Tao said:
			
		

> _'Indeed.  That is one thing you share with the one called Diedrik, but the curious thing is that the other does not have these scars.  But they are tiny, and faint, and easy to overlook.  Do you know who else did not have them?'_



Yuriko scanned through her memories, trying to remember such a small detail . . . finally she thought, _'Artifice?'_

OOC: Thanks, thought it would be interesting.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Oct 4, 2005)

*Kirkesh, Male Rowani (Dolathi) Swashbuckler.*

*Yuriko:*
Kirkesh nods and says
[sblock=In Eldish]"No, I shall see you later Yuriko."[/sblock]
Kirkesh offers a polite parting bow before continuing on his business.


----------



## unleashed (Oct 4, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

[SBLOCK=Rystil]“That’s pretty big alright...hmm, I wonder when the captain will make an appearance, so we can find out what’s really going on. After the paperwork at the dock making us full members of the expedition, it doesn’t really seem like it’s going to be the romantic Spelljamming trip for two to the Empyreal Shards we were told about, though I’m sure we’ll make do.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 4, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Yuriko]
_'Hai, that's just who I was thinking about...And thus, I have my suspicions about this Kirkesh as well--best be wary, as not all of these Dolathi will likely be as kind as Artifice and tell you up front that they are not what they seem.'_
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 4, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Zaeryn]
"Reading the forms though, it did say the ship was going to the Empyreal Shards, and going anywhere with you is romantic, my Zaeryn, so I think it really is a romantic cruise to the Empyreal Shards in that sense."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Oct 4, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Female Larakese Martial Artist*

_Kirkesh and Yuriko - in plain view_
[sblock=In Eldish]







			
				Kirkesh said:
			
		

> "No, I shall see you later Yuriko."



"Domo-arigato, Kirkesh-sama,"  Yuriko replied.  "I look forward to our future discussions."  [/sblock]
*Yuriko returned the bow to the Rowaini man and his companion.*


----------



## unleashed (Oct 4, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

[SBLOCK=Rystil]“Well there is that my precious Valyssa, as you say anywhere we go together is romantic,” Zaeryn replies kissing her cheek, chuckling he continues, “Although until we got to the docks I thought it to be more of a pleasure cruise to see the sights rather than a working voyage...perhaps we’ll find something wondrous to further our magical knowledge beyond seeing the arcane marvel of the Empyreal Shards.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 4, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Zaeryn]
"Oh, I'm sure we will...and I'm also sure that we could make it into a pleasure cruise if we try--I'm very good at pleasure, in case you missed it the last times," she teases with a giggle.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 4, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

[SBLOCK=Rystil]“Well I don’t suppose we actually have to come out and talk to people at all this time!” Zaeryn quips, grinning he proceeds, “As for the pleasure, my memory is quite fresh on that my darling as I trust is yours...I hope they have solid walls so we don’t disturb anyone else.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 4, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Zaeryn]
"Well, I can't guarantee that much--I wonder if anyone here knows the Silence spell?  I've heard of it, but it is magic of a sort that is foreign to Altania and not one we can master."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 4, 2005)

Kirkesh & Vanessa (in Rowaini, easily observable):
[sblock]







			
				Bront said:
			
		

> "Well met Diedrik, I am Kirkesh, and this is the Lady Vanessa."







			
				Rystil said:
			
		

> "It is a pleasure to meet you Diedrik. I am Vanessa D'Étoile. As a fellow Rowaini, you may have heard of me?"




*A look of realisation crosses Diedrik's face as he recognises himself to be in the company of fellow Rowaini, and nobility at that.*

"Actually, yes. I am familiar with the name, but please excuse me if lack much knowledge of your family. It's been a significant amount of time since I was last on Rowain, and I was never much one to keep track of nobility while I was there," he explained, then bowed again, more elegantly than before, "But I am sure now that you are here I can make up for past ignorances. M'lady, and sir, consider me at your service."

_Heh, the troublesome entrance could have been an omen of more trouble to come. If I'm not careful these two could really cause problems for me..._[/sblock]

Yuriko (in Larakese, easily observable):
[sblock]







			
				Keia said:
			
		

> "Hai, Diedrik-sama," Yuriko replied in Larakese after she completed her bow, slightly lower than his, "I am Yotsu Yuriko, a humble monk on a wondrous journey with remarkable company. I am honored by my presense here and will do whatever is required, Diedrick-sama. My time is yours but to ask."
> 
> *Yuriko's green eyes darted to the general direction of the large Tralg, though not obviously at him. It was as though she was marking his location more than anything else. She brushed a wayward lock of hair back over her face, concealing and shadowing the scar on the right side of her face.*




*Diedrik was flattered by Yuriko's respect, but felt wholly unworthy of it. Her caution in regards to the Tralg was understandable, but she'd come to find the fellow to be well meaning, even if communication was difficult.*

"You pay me too much respect Yotsu-san. I am but a travelling entertainer, with some amusing tricks I've picked up during my journeys. If anything, your weapons suggest I should be the one paying you so much respect, honourable samurai," he replies with a knowing smile, "Nonetheless, consider me a friend Yotsu-san. I am at your service, should you need anything at all."

_Such a humble young woman, she'll be good to have along on the trip._[/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Oct 4, 2005)

*Kirkesh, Male Rowani (Dolathi) Swashbuckler.*

*Diedrik:*
[sblock=In Rowani]"Oh, don't worry about me, I've spent much of my recient time away from Rowani as well.   I am simply the lady's ... escort is it? Guard? Guide?"  He looks over to Vanessa for guidance as to the term she might prefer.

"What ever it is called, I am simply honored to be in her company."[/sblock]


----------



## Keia (Oct 4, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Female Larakese Martial Artist*

Diedrik and Yuriko (easily observable):
[sblock=In Larakese]







			
				Diedrik said:
			
		

> "You pay me too much respect Yotsu-san. I am but a travelling entertainer, with some amusing tricks I've picked up during my journeys. If anything, your weapons suggest I should be the one paying you so much respect, honourable samurai," he replies with a knowing smile, "Nonetheless, consider me a friend Yotsu-san. I am at your service, should you need anything at all."



"Diedrik-san,"  Yuriko said with some hesitatation, as if working the idea over in her mind and voice.  She bowed slightly to him, acknowledging his respect, but showing herself to consider him an equal.  "I thank you for your kind words, Diedrik-san.  While I am samurai, I am a humble monk of the Order.  However, you speak as though you have some authority on this ship.  Are you simply here as an entertainer, or something more?"[/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 4, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

[SBLOCK=Rystil]“Yes that’s quite strange really as I’ve mastered several sonic spells, but we just can’t seem to manage something simple to block the effects of sound. It probably has too limited a duration anyway to make it useful for that purpose!” Zaeryn replies grinning mischievously.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 4, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"You're probably right...oh well!" Valyssa replies with a smile, giving Zaeryn a quick kiss.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 4, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Well shall we go and see about a cabin, not that we really have any items to store, but we might as well get a choice if there is one to be had.”

*They head towards what they assume is the captain’s cabin to ask about a cabin of their own, explaining how they came to be on board, and if given a choice choose one that is as luxurious and isolated as possible.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 4, 2005)

Diedrik and Kirkesh:
[SBLOCK]
"Uhh, guide I guess?" Vanessa replies to Kirkesh after considering the options.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Oct 4, 2005)

Vanessa & Diedrik:
[SBLOCK=Rowani]


			
				Vanessa said:
			
		

> "Uhh, guide I guess?" Vanessa replies to Kirkesh after considering the options.



"Perhaps partner?" he says, smiling at her and clasping her hand tenderly.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## DrZombie (Oct 4, 2005)

*Gaius,*

Gaius gives Diedrik a firm handshake.
[sblock=in Thralg]" And good day to you, Wise One. I am called Gaius, and I cannot remember when last I've heard two people speak the Tongue of my Fathers, although it seems to me you have had help from the Elder Spirits."
* He looks around, confused by the many languages.*
"Sadly, I cannot understand what all the rest is saying. Is there a tongue you all share? I might try to learn some of the basics."
He grins.
"Or everyone else could try to learn Thralg or high Praetorian."
[/sblock]


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 5, 2005)

Zaeryn & Valyssa (in Eldish, easily observable):
[sblock]







			
				unleashed said:
			
		

> “That Diedrik would be most enlightening I think, should the opportunity arise,” Zaeryn replies, bowing his head in return.




"So what brings you two on this little expedition into the unknown?" Diedrik asks, "I'm guessing the prospect of strange new discoveries is a tempting lure for intellectuals such as yourselves."

The young Rowaini gentlemen leans back against the railing, seemingly interested to hear what the Altanians have to say.[/sblock]

Gaius (in Thralg, easily observable):
[sblock]







			
				DrZombie said:
			
		

> " And good day to you, Wise One. I am called Gaius, and I cannot remember when last I've heard two people speak the Tongue of my Fathers, although it seems to me you have had help from the Elder Spirits."
> * He looks around, confused by the many languages.*
> "Sadly, I cannot understand what all the rest is saying. Is there a tongue you all share? I might try to learn some of the basics."
> He grins.
> "Or everyone else could try to learn Thralg or high Praetorian."




When they are able to comprehend one another, Diedrik seems impressed by the large warrior's response and observation.

"Elder Spirits? Perhaps, I've picked up a few tricks in my travels. I think most, if not all onboard, speak Eldish. If you're up for learning another language I'd recommend it. I'd wager it was well within your ability too, you strike me as being quite keen of mind relative to your brethren," the Rowaini replies honestly.[/sblock]

Kirkesh & Vanessa (in Rowaini, easily observable):
[sblock]







			
				Bront said:
			
		

> "Oh, don't worry about me, I've spent much of my recient time away from Rowani as well. I am simply the lady's ... escort is it? Guard? Guide?" He looks over to Vanessa for guidance as to the term she might prefer.
> 
> "What ever it is called, I am simply honored to be in her company."






			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Uhh, guide I guess?" Vanessa replies to Kirkesh after considering the options.






			
				Bront said:
			
		

> "Perhaps partner?" he says, smiling at her and clasping her hand tenderly.




Diedrik smiles understandingly.

"You're a lucky gentleman, Kirkesh. I, however, would wager you are all of those things," he hypothesizes, "Best of wishes, you two. Should you ever be in need let me know, I'm all too happy to help folks from home. Right now though it seems I've some more people to familiarise with. Take care."[/sblock]

Yuriko (in Larakese, easily observable):
[sblock]







			
				Keia said:
			
		

> "Diedrik-san," Yuriko said with some hesitatation, as if working the idea over in her mind and voice. She bowed slightly to him, acknowledging his respect, but showing herself to consider him an equal. "I thank you for your kind words, Diedrik-san. While I am samurai, I am a humble monk of the Order. However, you speak as though you have some authority on this ship. Are you simply here as an entertainer, or something more?"




Diedrik smiles when addressed as an equal, and inclines his head respectfully, concious of the effort she took to do so.

"Thankyou, Yotsu-san. Considering me your equal honours me greatly," he says, and takes a more casual stance, "To be more exact, I'm here to share the wealth of experience from my travels. I offer a number of useful talents, but in the end I'm a jack of all trades and master of none. I imagine I'll be doing mostly sailor duties during the journey, and make myself useful with other various activities as they apply. Enough about me though, what brings you onto the Hesychia, and a potentially long, boring, and profitless journey?"[/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Oct 5, 2005)

Diedrik:
[sblock=in rowani]







			
				Diedrik said:
			
		

> "You're a lucky gentleman, Kirkesh. I, however, would wager you are all of those things," he hypothesizes, "Best of wishes, you two. Should you ever be in need let me know, I'm all too happy to help folks from home. Right now though it seems I've some more people to familiarise with. Take care."



"Aye, that I am.  And I hope to get a chance to talk with you further.  Be well"[/sblock]

RA
[sblock]Kirkesh says to Vanessa "Well, my love, shall we locate our cabin?  I'm sure you'd prefer to change into something fresh, and perhaps put on some more coordinated footwear."[/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 5, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Diedrik (In Eldish, easily observable)
[SBLOCK]“Well that’s really a matter of luck, we arrived in Eldiz only this morning on a friends vessel and won tickets for this trip at a giveaway on the market no long thereafter. We were expecting to spend quite some time exploring the city, but it was just too good an opportunity to give up so here we are. You’re right though the chance to explore the unknown does hold a certain appeal...doesn’t it my dear one?” Zaeryn says looking at Valyssa, “So what is a Rowani gentleman such as youyself hoping to see and do on this voyage Diedrik?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## DrZombie (Oct 5, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Gaius (In High Praetorian)
> [SBLOCK]“My you’re a big one aren’t you,” Zaeryn says, smiling as he looks up at the Tralg, “Hmm, I guess we’d better introduce ourselves...I’m Zaeryn and this is my paramour Valyssa, pleased to meet you...and you are?”[/SBLOCK]




The Thralg looks at the couple, obviously unused to so much attention from evryone.

[sblock=in high praetorian]
"I is called Gaius. Pleezed ta meet you." He answers neutrally.  "Der sure is a lotta peoples on dis trip. Does anyone know were we're going and what it iz y'all need ta be protected from? 'cuz der is quit a lot of peoples, and I cannot be everywere at da same time." He says worriedly.
"Especially if da half cannot undrestan' wad I am saying."
"We defenitly need to fix dat."
He sighs.
3so are you a master of da blade or of da magic?"
[/sblock]


----------



## Keia (Oct 5, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Female Larakese Martial Artist*

Yuriko and Diedrik (easily observable):
[sblock=in Larakese]







			
				Diedrik said:
			
		

> "Thank you, Yotsu-san. Considering me your equal honours me greatly," he says, and takes a more casual stance, "To be more exact, I'm here to share the wealth of experience from my travels. I offer a number of useful talents, but in the end I'm a jack of all trades and master of none. I imagine I'll be doing mostly sailor duties during the journey, and make myself useful with other various activities as they apply. Enough about me though, what brings you onto the Hesychia, and a potentially long, boring, and profitless journey?"



In regard to her reference to him, "It was as you requested Diedrik-san," again with some difficulty, "I shall do so until it is proven otherwise . . . that should not take long as you are on familiar ground and I . . . have not been off the ground until recently,"  Yuriko explained.  The inference in her voice indicated that she expected to be noting Diedrik as a superior soon, not the other way around.  "As for myself, I was training at the monastery until recently.  I was instructed to come here, that a monk of the Order was requested . . . and here I am.  Why a monk was requested . . . I am not entirely certain."[/sblock]
*Yuriko held her arms at her sides casually, though with her open palms in view of Diedrik.  She glanced over at the large Tralg only once during their conversation, but her body shifted away from him after she did so . . . though it was only a few inches, and Yuriko did not seem to notice that she did so.*


----------



## unleashed (Oct 5, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Gaius (In High Praetorian easily observable)
[SBLOCK]“Magic is our gift my large friend,” Zaeryn says including Valyssa in his statement, “As for where we’re going, to a newly discovered arcane phenomenon called the Empyreal Shards, though I’m not sure exactly what we’re going to do there or what we’ll need to be protected from. Hmm, a common tongue would certainly be useful, and I’d be more than happy to teach you Eldish if you’d like to learn Gaius as everyone else seems to speak that.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 6, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Kirkesh & Vanessa (In Eldish easily observable)
[SBLOCK]“Well I’m sure you have other people to meet, it was a pleasure to speak with you both and I’m sure we’ll do it again.”

*Zaeryn says as he and Valyssa leave the couple to speak with the Tralg which he has waved over.*

OOC: Thought we’d better finish our conversation properly.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Oct 6, 2005)

To Zaeryn & Co
[sblock=in Eldish, observable] "Yes, I'm sure we'll see eachother again.  Tis been a pleasure."[/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 6, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]*While they wait for the captain near her cabin, they speak again quietly heads close together they look over the people with them on the voyage.*

“Well, what do you think of the others Valyssa, now that we’ve met everyone?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 6, 2005)

Zaeryn & Valyssa (in Eldish, easily observable):
[sblock]







			
				unleashed said:
			
		

> “Well that’s really a matter of luck, we arrived in Eldiz only this morning on a friends vessel and won tickets for this trip at a giveaway on the market no long thereafter. We were expecting to spend quite some time exploring the city, but it was just too good an opportunity to give up so here we are. You’re right though the chance to explore the unknown does hold a certain appeal...doesn’t it my dear one?” Zaeryn says looking at Valyssa, “So what is a Rowani gentleman such as yourself hoping to see and do on this voyage Diedrik?”




"Me? I'm just here to earn my bread and butter. Spelljamming is what I do for a living, among other things. I applied for a position on the ship, expecting something like this will be paying well, but it seems my pay will be limited to the loot we pick up. Here's hoping the unknown contains plenty of value, as well as interest," he says, a little disappointed at how random the results of the journey could be.[/sblock]

Yuriko (in Larakese, easily observable):
[sblock]







			
				Keia said:
			
		

> In regard to her reference to him, "It was as you requested Diedrik-san," again with some difficulty, "I shall do so until it is proven otherwise . . . that should not take long as you are on familiar ground and I . . . have not been off the ground until recently," Yuriko explained. The inference in her voice indicated that she expected to be noting Diedrik as a superior soon, not the other way around. "As for myself, I was training at the monastery until recently. I was instructed to come here, that a monk of the Order was requested . . . and here I am. Why a monk was requested . . . I am not entirely certain."
> 
> *Yuriko held her arms at her sides casually, though with her open palms in view of Diedrik. She glanced over at the large Tralg only once during their conversation, but her body shifted away from him after she did so . . . though it was only a few inches, and Yuriko did not seem to notice that she did so.*




*Diedrik couldn't help a chuckle.*

"Don't be so quick to put yourself down, my friend. I've always known monks to be quite able on their feet, and I have the feeling you could easily put me to shame on any rocking deck," he replied jovially, "But since you mention it, feel free to refer to me in whatever way you want. I don't wish to make you uncomfortable, after all. This journey is going to take some time, so I'm sure once we get to know one another a little better you'll find it easy enough.

"Hmm, but they didn't give you a reason as to why they wanted you along? Not very helpful of them. I imagine members of your Order have some kind of special knowledge or talents that would be useful on the trip, but I guess it's up to you to figure out which ones they are," Diedrik replied, looking thoughtful.

_Poor girl, sent away from home to some faraway place without any word of what she was meant to do._

Diedrik noticed Yuriko react to the Tralg again.

"The Tralg, you haven't seen any of them before?" he asks.[/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 6, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Diedrik (In Eldish easily observable)
[SBLOCK]“Well that helps make a little sense as to why we were signed up as full members of the expedition then. When we got the tickets I thought it would be more of a pleasure cruise to see this new discovery, but it seems that we’re actually going to be exploring it firsthand so I hope there’s a little something in it for us as well. As although viewing and examining the arcane phenomenon the Empyreal Shards are purported to be will definitely be interesting, you can’t do magical research with fresh air either,” Zaeryn chuckles, grinning as he gets into speculating on what they might find, “So don’t worry too much, something new could also mean something very old that’s been lost for a long while. Who knows we may find items of immense power, tomes of ancient knowledge, and a horde of treasure so large as to satiate even the largest dragon. Then think how upset you’d have been settling for a few coins my friend.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## DrZombie (Oct 6, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Gaius (In High Praetorian easily observable)
> [SBLOCK]“Magic is our gift my large friend,” Zaeryn says including Valyssa in his statement, “As for where we’re going, to a newly discovered arcane phenomenon called the Empyreal Shards, though I’m not sure exactly what we’re going to do there or what we’ll need to be protected from. Hmm, a common tongue would certainly be useful, and I’d be more than happy to teach you Eldish if you’d like to learn Gaius as everyone else seems to speak that.”[/SBLOCK]




[sblock=High Praetorian]
"Ide be happy to learn, but I can only teach you to fight in return, wid da hands and feet or wid da weaopons or bow, 'cuz dads all i know." The big Thralg says, shrugging.
"Wads dis Empyreal shards? Is dey big or small? And how do we know dey is dere?"
[/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 6, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Gaius (In High Praetorian easily observable)
[SBLOCK]“No need for anything in return Gaius, I’m happy just to help you communicate with everyone more easily, and of course it will also aid you to protect us all better if you can understand everyone,” Zaeryn replies smiling. “As for your questions, I’m not sure apart from the fact they’re supposed to be some sort of arcane phenomenon, I know nothing of their dimensions, and I really don’t know they’re there, but that’s where I’ve been told the ship is going. Sadly I’m nearly as much in the dark as you by the sound of it, as we only found out about this voyage earlier today and didn’t receive much more information than that.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 7, 2005)

Kirkesh:
[SBLOCK]
"I guess so...I hope they have room for us, what with our sudden arrival and all.  It seems like there's a lot of people on board, Kirkesh, and that doesn't even include the ordinary crew we saw in addition to the expedition members."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 7, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Well...Kirkesh and Vanessa seemed nice--it's nice to see another couple.  They may be trouble, though, what with that sudden entrance, and I think Kirkesh may be a Dolathi.  Diedrik seemed to be the most in the know around here, although he seems a bit detached too.  Yuriko is an odd one, and I don't think she likes me very much.  Gaius...well, he's not exactly what I expected from a Tralg, that's for sure."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 7, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“I’d almost guarantee they’re trouble, as Kirkesh’s response as to why they were being chased just didn’t ring true to me...hmm, Kirkesh a Dolathi, what gives you that idea? Gaius, well no he doesn’t seem the typical Tralg...from their reputation quite frankly I thought he just knock me down and grab you,” Zaeryn says with a wry smile, “Not that I could blame him if he did so as you are the most beautiful woman here my love.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 7, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Well, I guess it's a few things--I mean he speaks so many languages, but most Rowaini men aren't exactly geniuses...And then he wears that sword like a pro, but his body is still pretty--no scars like that Yuriko."

"Most beautiful?  Awww, that's so sweet of you Zaeryn," Valyssa gives Zaeryn a big kiss, "Myself, I think that Vanessa is quite a hottie."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Oct 7, 2005)

RA:
[SBLOCK]


			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "I guess so...I hope they have room for us, what with our sudden arrival and all.  It seems like there's a lot of people on board, Kirkesh, and that doesn't even include the ordinary crew we saw in addition to the expedition members."



"I'm sure we'll be fine.  The prior captain knew me well, and I'm sure the current one will be glad to have an experienced sailor on board who knows the ship.  We can earn our keep, and you'll get a chance to learn the life of a sailor.  Maybe the new captain will even teach you how to man the helm."

Kirkesh wraps his arms around Vanessa "You seem worried and distant my love.  Is there anything I can do?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 7, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“I’ll take your word on that, as before this I’ve met about as many Rowani as I have Tralg...as for the sword it’s either that or he’s really good with the blade and has access to a lot of magical healing, but I think I’ll follow your instincts in this.”

“Well she is quite attractive, but you do tend to diminish the beauty of other women in my eyes Valyssa. It sounds like you wouldn’t mind an encounter with her though,” Zaeryn quips grinning.

OOC: Well seeing as I have no description of Vanessa I have to get my info in other ways, you can of course give me a description if you wish.  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 7, 2005)

Kirkesh:
[SBLOCK]
"I'm sorry Kirkesh," Vanessa wraps her arms around Kirkesh gently and gives him a kiss, "I think I'm going to be tense until we get out of this Crystal Sphere to the phlogiston..."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 7, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Well, you never know..." Valyssa giggles.

(OOC: Vanessa--She has fair and silky blonde hair, a rare hair-colour among Rowaini, envied for its beauty, arranged meticulously to fall down her back in a series of lovely curls. Her lovely face is punctuated by bright blue eyes, just as the messenger had said, and ruby-red lips that are open in a smile towards Kirkesh. Her gorgeous red dress serves to highlight and accentuate her voluptuous curves, svelte figure, and delightfully-ample bust, hallmark physical traits of the female Rowaini elite.)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Oct 7, 2005)

RA:
[SBLOCK]


			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "I'm sorry Kirkesh," Vanessa wraps her arms around Kirkesh gently and gives him a kiss, "I think I'm going to be tense until we get out of this Crystal Sphere to the phlogiston..."



"Well, I'll have to do my part to keep you loose." Kirkesh grins and gives her a kiss.  "Don't worry, I'm here, and I'll keep you safe."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 7, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Well I can understand that myself, but you know I’m more than happy with your delicious curves and charms my sweet Valyssa. Of course if it would please you...” Zaeryn says chuckling and grinning, leaving the not so subtle hint that he wouldn’t mind being included if such a thing were to happen.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 7, 2005)

Kirkesh:
[SBLOCK]
"Thank you Kirkesh...You've been so good to me!  I must've gotten you into so much trouble..."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 7, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Oh, I'd bet you'd like to watch that!" Valyssa grins lasciviously and gives Zaeryn another kiss.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Oct 7, 2005)

RA:
[SBLOCK]


			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Thank you Kirkesh...You've been so good to me!  I must've gotten you into so much trouble..."



"Trouble's always been good at finding me.  I'm just lucky it got wraped in a package as special as you."  He gives her a quick kiss.  "I think your father wants to save face, and can't accept that you chose to go with me.  He'll come to terms with it eventualy.  You can write him once you've been away for a bit, and perhaps he'll be more understanding with time.  And if not, you're still worth every bit of trouble."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 7, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Oh not just to watch my dear one, although that would be interesting...we do after all make quite the team!” Zaeryn replies grinning mischievously as he returns her kiss.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Oct 7, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Female Larakese Martial Artist*

Diedrik (easily observable):
[sblock=in Larakese]







			
				Diedrik said:
			
		

> " . . . Hmm, but they didn't give you a reason as to why they wanted you along? Not very helpful of them. I imagine members of your Order have some kind of special knowledge or talents that would be useful on the trip, but I guess it's up to you to figure out which ones they are," Diedrik replied, looking thoughtful.



"Thank you for your kind words, Diedrik-san," Yuriko replied, bowing slightly.  "The Order is known for solid martial training, an understanding of the skills of observation, and some althetic prowess.  I only hope I have sufficient quantities to be of use on this journey."



			
				Diedrik said:
			
		

> "The Tralg, you haven't seen any of them before?" he asks.



"No, Diedrik-san, I have not,"  Yuriko replied.  She paused for a moment or two, looking for the right word, "He is so . . . big."[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 7, 2005)

Kirkesh:
[SBLOCK]
"Yes...I hope he'll understand, some day...I don't want our family to end unhappily, like the Thibaults..."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 7, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Somehow I don't think Kirkesh would approve, my love," Valyssa replies with a smile and a wink.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 7, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“No doubt unless he was also included,” Zaeryn quips, “Then we don’t know if Vanessa would be into anything _improper_ either...so it’s really a moot point, though I’m sure you’d be able to charm anyone into almost anything my love. Hmm, all these beautiful women in the last month have just made me lose my head a little I think, especially you my love...I think you’ve corrupted me,” Zaeryn chuckles.

“Well this fantasizing at least gives us something to do while we wait on our cabin...though I’m not sure there actually is a captain around here anywhere,” Zaeryn chuckles.

OOC: Not exactly the idea I started with for Zaeryn...he’s been corrupted by Valyssa, what a temptress.  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 7, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Well, I could always Alter Self into Vanessa for a little bit, and you can decide if you like it..." Valyssa replies with a grin.

(OOC: Obviously so )
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 7, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Well that could be an interesting diversion my love, then I’ll need to learn that spell too so you can have the same benefit if anyone catches your fancy,” Zaeryn replies grinning.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Oct 7, 2005)

RA:
[SBLOCK]


			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Yes...I hope he'll understand, some day...I don't want our family to end unhappily, like the Thibaults..."



"If he loves you, he'll want you happy.  Perhaps we can help him to see that.  And meanwhile I'll have the honor of making you deleriously happy."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 7, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Hmm, well I'm not telling," Valyssa sticks out her tongue.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 7, 2005)

Kirkesh:
[SBLOCK]
"I hope you are right about him, Kirkesh.  In the meantime, I also hope you are right," Vanessa replies with a smile, "At the same time that I am worried, I am also so excited about this!"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 7, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“And I would never ask you to either, not after last time anyway,” Zaeryn replies smiling, “But it always seems you can do things for me, while I can do little for you...I suppose your spells are more personally oriented though...”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 7, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Yes, that's true...A lot of my magic is meant to work on me...As for being able to do something for me, as long as you'll always be there for me and be understanding of me, that's more than any other man has done Zaeryn, and so to me, it is a great thing."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 7, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“You never need doubt the last my love, I will always be there for you and being understanding of you is no hardship, I just hope you can do the same for me...as for the magic well I’m sure over time I’ll gain magics that are more self affecting as well, I do work with transmutations after all,” Zaeryn says smiling at Valyssa as he holds her close.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 7, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"I'll try," Valyssa nods with a smile, "Hmm...transmutations.  That's true.  Who knows what you'll be able to do soon?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 7, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Well I could have already mastered _alter self_, but until you just mentioned it before I hadn’t thought of that particular use so it might just require a little more investigation after all,” Zaeryn chuckles, “As for what’s to come, well I think something like _gaseous form_ might be fun, and of course _polymorph_, and eventually _shapechange_ should I ever reach that level of mastery.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 7, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Mmm, they say that with Shapechange, you can even duplicate the supernatural effect of the beauty of a Nymph..."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 7, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Yes, every ability apart from a beings innate spells should be available at that power level, but that’s a long way off at least for me at this point,” Zaeryn chuckles. “So I think I’ll concentrate on the now and the near future for the time being and let that come when it comes...though I do hope it isn’t too long in coming,” he says grinning.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 7, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Well, those academy guys said you were the fastest learner they've seen, so I'm sure it'll be soon--you'll probably leave me behind in your dust."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 7, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Perhaps, my love, perhaps, but that would make no difference to me, as I don’t love you for your magical abilities, I love you for you.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 7, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Awww, you're always so sweet Zaeryn.  Flattery will get you everywhere!" She wraps her arms around him and gives him a kiss.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 7, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]Enfolding Valyssa in his arms more tightly as they kiss, as their lips part Zaeryn replies grinning, “Everywhere huh, well when I speak what I feel about you my sweet Valyssa I just can’t go wrong can I.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Oct 7, 2005)

RA:
[SBLOCK]


			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "I hope you are right about him, Kirkesh.  In the meantime, I also hope you are right," Vanessa replies with a smile, "At the same time that I am worried, I am also so excited about this!"



"I'm glad you're excited dear.  I'm glad I get the chance to share this with you.  I don't know of anyone else I'd rather be with."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 7, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[sblock]







			
				unleashed said:
			
		

> “Well that helps make a little sense as to why we were signed up as full members of the expedition then. When we got the tickets I thought it would be more of a pleasure cruise to see this new discovery, but it seems that we’re actually going to be exploring it firsthand so I hope there’s a little something in it for us as well. As although viewing and examining the arcane phenomenon the Empyreal Shards are purported to be will definitely be interesting, you can’t do magical research with fresh air either,” Zaeryn chuckles, grinning as he gets into speculating on what they might find, “So don’t worry too much, something new could also mean something very old that’s been lost for a long while. Who knows we may find items of immense power, tomes of ancient knowledge, and a horde of treasure so large as to satiate even the largest dragon. Then think how upset you’d have been settling for a few coins my friend.”




"You may have a point there. I could be underestimating what we may encounter. I have developed a tendency to distrust 'your-pay-is-what-you-find' jobs, generally because the employer thinks some meager looting will suffice for real pay. The people gathered for this one, the employer, and the destination, all suggest there may actually be some potentially decent loot. Nonetheless, I wouldn't argue against a flat rate in the case of a failure to acquire any goods of real worth."[/sblock]

Yuriko:
[sblock]







			
				Keia said:
			
		

> "Thank you for your kind words, Diedrik-san," Yuriko replied, bowing slightly. "The Order is known for solid martial training, an understanding of the skills of observation, and some althetic prowess. I only hope I have sufficient quantities to be of use on this journey."




"If your sensei had enough faith in you to send you in favour of others at your level of training then I'm sure you could manage just fine," Diedrik says, hoping to boost the quiet girl's confidence a little.



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> "No, Diedrik-san, I have not," Yuriko replied. She paused for a moment or two, looking for the right word, "He is so . . . big."




Diedrik nodded.

"They're an interesting sort," he said, "This particular fellow, Gaius is his name, is probably one of the better specimens of the species that you will find. He's smart, for a Tralg, and certainly easier to look at. I spoke with him for a short while, and he sounds reliable enough. Fairly lucky actually that he's the first of his kind you meet, observing him would ease you into the behaviours of the more average Tralg."[/sblock]


----------



## Keia (Oct 7, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Female Larakese Martial Artist*

Diedrik (easily observable)
[sblock=In Larakese]







			
				Diedrik said:
			
		

> "They're an interesting sort," he said, "This particular fellow, Gaius is his name, is probably one of the better specimens of the species that you will find. He's smart, for a Tralg, and certainly easier to look at. I spoke with him for a short while, and he sounds reliable enough. Fairly lucky actually that he's the first of his kind you meet, observing him would ease you into the behaviours of the more average Tralg."



"I will have to keep that in mind, Diedrik-san," Yuriko replied.  "I did not understand the words you used when speaking with him . . . this would make our discussions difficult.  For the time being . . . perhaps it would be best if I kept my distance.  Have quarters been assigned yet, Diedrik-san?"[/sblock] 
*Yuriko looked at the others conversing on the ship, including Diedrik, then brushed her kimono, smoothing the fabric.*


----------



## unleashed (Oct 7, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Diedrik (In Eldish easily observable)
[SBLOCK]“Well if you’ve been burned by such before I can understand that you’d like a guarantee of payment for you work, I’ve never been in that position myself plus I didn’t expect to be here in the first place so I’m just happy to go with whatever the voyage organisers have set up. If that happens to be no payment, well so be it though I’d rather it wasn’t, but as long as we’re fed and have somewhere to sleep I won’t be too unhappy as we’ll be able to explore something that is new or something no-one has seen for a very long time. That alone is worth the time of the journey to us.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 8, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Well, not so far at least!" Valyssa admits, with a smile, "I'm sure you could think of some bad things to say though too."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 8, 2005)

Kirkesh:
[SBLOCK]
"You're so kind, Kirkesh...You're different than any man I've ever met before.  And I know that I'd much rather be with you than any of them."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 8, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“What bad things could I say about you?” Zaeryn asks, looking a little crestfallen.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 8, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"I dunno.  Nobody's perfect, though, so there's gotta be something, right?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 8, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Well I suppose there is, but I find those things endearing,” Zaeryn replies grinning, “Like your lack of direction sense, it shows that you’re just like me, flawed but attainable. I would never hold something like that against you, it’s just who you are...I’m sure there are things about me that aren’t perfect either, I know I’m a little naive about a lot of things outside of magic. Are you worried about something you’ve done that might make me feel differently about you my love?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 8, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Well, no...not really.  You're sweet, Zaeryn," Valyssa gives him a kiss.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 8, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“See there’s nothing to worry about then is there,” Zaeryn replies smiling, “I only have to think what things would be like without you to know how truly blessed I am and what I’ve been missing all of my life up to the moment we met...my life before just didn’t compare. It’s so much nicer to have someone to share it with and someone who understands your drives is an even greater boon.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 8, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"I guess you're right...I'm glad you're happy now, Zaeryn."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 8, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“More than happy my love,” Zaeryn says kissing her, “I hope you’re happy too Valyssa.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Oct 8, 2005)

RA:
[SBLOCK]


			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "You're so kind, Kirkesh...You're different than any man I've ever met before.  And I know that I'd much rather be with you than any of them."



"I'm glad to have found someone to share my days and my voyages with.  And I only hope that I can keep life interesting for you."

"Which has gotten me thinking.  We're starting a new life.  You amonst the spheres, and me with you.  So it seems only appropriate that perhaps we begin with a symbol of that new life."[/SBLOCK]

Easily Observable:
[sblock]Kirkesh gets down on one knee, holding Vanessa's hand and gazing into her eyes.
[sblock=in Rowani]"Vanessa D'Étoile, will you join me in this endless voyage of life as my wife?"[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 8, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"I guess I am happy Zaeryn...I am lucky to have someone as sweet and understanding as you."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 8, 2005)

In Rowaini, Easily Observable
[SBLOCK]
"Oh Kirkesh!" Vanessa replies, throwing her arms around the kneeling man and hugging him tight, "I will!"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Oct 8, 2005)

Easily Observable
Kirkesh rises and meets Vanessa in a deeply passionate kiss.  Finaly, he leans his forhead against hers and smiles, gazing into her eye. [sblock=in Rowaini]"Perhaps we can get Captain to perform a little cerimony once we get out to the phlogiston.  A wedding amonst the starts for two star crossed lovers."[/sblock]

Edit: Sorry, major crisis at work, had to drop out.  All finished now


----------



## unleashed (Oct 8, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“What would make you happier my love?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 8, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Hmm...well, if we have a really nice room with a soft bed, then that would for sure," Valyssa replies with a smile, giving Zaeryn a kiss.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 8, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Well we can but ask when we get the opportunity,” Zaeryn replies smiling, as they head to a fairly unoccupied area to wait, “Hmm, well seeing as we can’t get that right now, what else?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 8, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Zaeryn]
"Hmmm...well, we could always do some dancing or reading if you'd like," Valyssa replies with a smile.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 8, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“I knew I forgot to look for something in the market, but after getting the tickets my mind just went to seeing as much of Eldiz as possible before we had to leave. Oh well, I guess we’ll just have to make do with what you have in your purse. Dancing, hmm I just learned something new which I think may alter the experience for a little while at least. Now if you’ll just stand there for a few seconds...”

*Zaeryn casts _fly_ first on Valyssa and then on himself, hiding the focus of his new spell if at all possible...don’t want to give the secret away too early after all...before they start to dance he slowly lifts into the air and encourages her to do the same.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 8, 2005)

[SBLOCK=In Rowaini, Easily Observable]
"Well, I hope we're not star-crossed.  Don't jinx us, my dear Kirkesh!"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 8, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Zaeryn]
"Ooo, the Fly spell!  Shall we dance?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Oct 8, 2005)

[SBLOCK=In Rowaini, Easily Observable]


			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Well, I hope we're not star-crossed.  Don't jinx us, my dear Kirkesh!"



"Our love will cross the stars sweet Vanessa, as we sail spheres and forge our own path.  We're made it this far, and I don't intend it to end."


"You know, I guess I should find some sort of ring or jewel or something to give to you.  You have my boots, but I don't think they go with your dress very well."
 Kirkesh grins and continues  "I wasn't exactly prepared for this.  You kind of stepped into my life rather apruptly."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 8, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Rowaini, Easily Observable]
"Oh, so like a star-crossing love.  That's very sweet of you, Kirkesh.  I was thinking star-crossed, which means doomed to disaster and failure."

"Hmm, you're right about the boots, but I could always use your magic dress so that the boots match perfectly," Vanessa replies with a grin. 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Oct 8, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Rowaini, Easily Observable]


			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Oh, so like a star-crossing love.  That's very sweet of you, Kirkesh.  I was thinking star-crossed, which means doomed to disaster and failure."
> 
> "Hmm, you're right about the boots, but I could always use your magic dress so that the boots match perfectly," Vanessa replies with a grin.



"Oh, what depressing fairy tails your parents must have read to you."

"Well, only if you don't mind me wandering around all of creation buck nakid" He replies with a grin.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 8, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Rowaini, Easily Observable]
"Well, that was the one about the girl who tried to elope with a man she loved against her family's wishes.  All the ones about pretty princesses who have arranged marriage and/or marry the handsome prince from the kingdom next door always end happily."

"Well, you can wear my dress, then," Vanessa replies, sticking out her tongue and teasing playfully.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Oct 8, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Rowaini, Easily Observable]


			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Well, that was the one about the girl who tried to elope with a man she loved against her family's wishes.  All the ones about pretty princesses who have arranged marriage and/or marry the handsome prince from the kingdom next door always end happily."
> 
> "Well, you can wear my dress, then," Vanessa replies, sticking out her tongue and teasing playfully.



"Wow, you weren't kidding with how they condition you in Rowain.  We'll just have to make our own special fairy tail."

Kirkesh quickly grabs her tongue with his teeth playfully and draws it into a deep kiss.  "You're just jealous about how good I look in your dress."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 8, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Rowaini,Easily Observable]
*Vanessa returns Kirkesh's kiss passionately.*

"And you're just jealous about how I look in yours!" Vanessa replies with a light laugh.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Oct 8, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Rowaini,Easily Observable]


			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *Vanessa returns Kirkesh's kiss passionately.*
> 
> "And you're just jealous about how I look in yours!" Vanessa replies with a light laugh.



"We should find the Captain and speak with her.  I'm sure some private quarters would come in quite handy." Kirkesh says with a grin.
[/SBLOCK]
He offers Vanessa his arm, and goes off to find Captain Talia (Que conversation with Tallia from this post .)


----------



## unleashed (Oct 8, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Let’s soar through the air as elegantly as we do on the floor my love.”

OOC: So was that an actual identification or the fact she can fly now?[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 8, 2005)

*Zaeryn and Valyssa begin to float into the air as if the ship's gravity field wasn't present, attempting a few dance moves as they soar weightlessly.*

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
(OOC: Not an epiphany, just the fact she can fly now )
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 8, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Shall we try some of those water dancing moves we practiced Valyssa, seeing as we can fly now?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 8, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Hmm...I guess so--this is a bit different, but I bet it would work wonderfully!"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 8, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Well lets attempt those wondrous manoeuvres then as the magic will only last a matter of minutes, though I think I can manage it again if you’d like,” Zaeryn says, giving her a kiss before they start.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 8, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*Valyssa nods and returns Zaeryn's kiss, flowing gracefully into the beginning of a modified form of one of their aquatic dances.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 8, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]*Zaeryn follow along as he remembers the dance, definitely more graceful than the last time he tried this after his many dancing lessons.*

OOC: You can just move through the 5 minutes worth of flying and describe it if you want, as I’m not really going to have a lot of worthwhile input since we didn’t describe it last time.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 8, 2005)

*Zaeryn and Valyssa twirl and float together for five minutes until the magic begins to wane, drifting back to the ship's surface.*


----------



## unleashed (Oct 8, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Did you want to continue dancing my love, in the air or on the deck it doesn’t matter which?”

*If Valyssa does decide to continue dancing, Zaeryn sings softly for her as they dance, casting fly for them both again in the same way if necessary.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 8, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"I dunno, I do want to keep dancing, but which kind would you prefer?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 8, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Well I really don’t mind which, hence the reason I asked, but since you’ve asked why don’t we dance on the deck for a while and we can do the dances with lifts, spins, and twirls which I imagine will feel better and be a little easier on the ground.”

*As they dance on the deck, Zaeryn sings softly for her.*

OOC: The dreaded question reversal.  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 8, 2005)

Diedrik reacts warmly to the romantic interaction between Kirkesh and Vanessa. Smiling and appauding quietly as the two spoke and embraced, then returning to the conversation he was involved in.

Kirkesh & Vanessa (in Rowaini, easily observable):
[sblock]







			
				Bront said:
			
		

> Kirkesh gets down on one knee, holding Vanessa's hand and gazing into her eyes, "Vanessa D'Étoile, will you join me in this endless voyage of life as my wife?"






			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Oh Kirkesh!" Vanessa replies, throwing her arms around the kneeling man and hugging him tight, "I will!"




"Quite the location for a proposal," Deidrik said with a broad smile, "My congratulations to you both."[/sblock]

Zaeryn & Valyssa (in Eldish, easily observable):
[sblock]







			
				unleashed said:
			
		

> “Well if you’ve been burned by such before I can understand that you’d like a guarantee of payment for you work, I’ve never been in that position myself plus I didn’t expect to be here in the first place so I’m just happy to go with whatever the voyage organisers have set up. If that happens to be no payment, well so be it though I’d rather it wasn’t, but as long as we’re fed and have somewhere to sleep I won’t be too unhappy as we’ll be able to explore something that is new or something no-one has seen for a very long time. That alone is worth the time of the journey to us.”




Diedrik smiled wryly.

"That and as intellectuals you could write a book or two about the experience. As the only scholarly literature available on the 'new discoveries' made you'd make a respectable little sum from it. I myself am hoping to keep track of the voyage in the hopes of gathering some good entertainment material. I might even write something about the journey itself if it's eventful enough."[/sblock]

Yuriko (in Larakese, easily observable):
[sblock]







			
				Keia said:
			
		

> "I will have to keep that in mind, Diedrik-san," Yuriko replied. "I did not understand the words you used when speaking with him . . . this would make our discussions difficult. For the time being . . . perhaps it would be best if I kept my distance. Have quarters been assigned yet, Diedrik-san?"




"In truth I wasn't familiar with the words I was using either. It's a useful little spell I picked up in my travels which allows me to speak and understand just about any language, I can coax most of an hour out of the spell but that's it for the day in regards to spells of that level of mastery. Unless you speak some form of Praetorian or Tralg itself I can't be certain whether he could understand you, I did suggest he learn Eldish however, most here seem to know it," Diedrik said, looking around to those he had spoken to, "Quarters, though? I'm not sure, Yotsu-san, haven't spent much time below deck as yet."

Diedrik paused as he watched the Rowaini couple speaking to one another. Kirkesh getting down on one knee to say something to Vanessa.

Yuriko only:
[sblock]"Hmph, to think we're actually here to do work while they're taking this as some kind of pleasure cruise," he says quietly to her, trying to looking pleasantly surprised by Kirkesh's action as he says something to him and Vanessa in Rowaini, "He just gave her a marriage proposal, at the beginning of a government funded expedition. Sounds as though he wants the captain to perform the marriage too, poor woman, I hope for my own good that they don't want music."[/sblock]

Diedrik cast a wary glance over towards where the two Altanians were dancing in mid-air. Having the couples onboard unsettled him.

Yuriko only:
[sblock]"Let's hope the walls are solid or we're given quarters far from the couples. If I'm working I don't want to lose any sleep to honeymooners," he says ruefully, "The Altanians don't seem to be the types to cause any _serious_ problems, but Vanessa there is Rowaini nobility, and I'm not sure what she'll be expecting in the way of service on a journey like this."[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Oct 8, 2005)

[sblock=in Rowaini, easily observable]"It is a rather appropriate place I think.  Thank you Diedrik," Kirkesh says. "If the captain is ameable, the we only lack perhaps suitable wedding music.  Do you know anyone on board who plays?"[/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 8, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Diedrik (In Eldish easily observable)
[SBLOCK]“Well I’ve never written a book before, but if I did I’d more likely donate it to my college than try to sell it outright. The college might give me something for the work, I doubt it would be a great deal though as it is somewhat expected that a former student would try to advance their college’s knowledge. Hopefully you’ll gain enough material for your purposes though. Do you have a better idea than we do about what exactly is going on with this voyage, who is sponsoring it perhaps or the goal of the expedition if there is one larger than exploring the Empyreal Shards?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Oct 8, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Female Larakese Martial Artist*

Diedrik and Rystil Only [sblock=In Larakese]







			
				Diedrik said:
			
		

> " . . . It's a useful little spell I picked up in my travels which allows me to speak and understand just about any language, I can coax most of an hour out of the spell . . . ."



"Are you using this spell to converse with me now, or can you speak Larakese?" Yuriko asked, slightly suspicious.



			
				Diedrik said:
			
		

> "Hmph, to think we're actually here to do work while they're taking this as some kind of pleasure cruise," he says quietly to her, trying to looking pleasantly surprised by Kirkesh's action as he says something to him and Vanessa in Rowaini, "He just gave her a marriage proposal, at the beginning of a government funded expedition. Sounds as though he wants the captain to perform the marriage too, poor woman, I hope for my own good that they don't want music."



"Hai,"  Yuriko replied tightly.  "This has been an . . . interesting journey thus far.  I sense much less control and organization that I would have expected for a crew and mission of magnitude.  Please tell me for a fact that this is a mission and not a pleasure cruise."



			
				Diedrik said:
			
		

> "Let's hope the walls are solid or we're given quarters far from the couples. If I'm working I don't want to lose any sleep to honeymooners," he says ruefully, "The Altanians don't seem to be the types to cause any _serious_ problems, but Vanessa there is Rowaini nobility, and I'm not sure what she'll be expecting in the way of service on a journey like this."



"Oh . . . she is a noble,"  Yuriko replied quietly with a bit of surprise. "The way she was introduced, I thought she was . . . something else.  I am fairly confident I was not brought here to service . . . them."
*Yuriko sounded somewhat less confident than the words she spoke.*[/sblock]


----------



## DrZombie (Oct 8, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *Zaeryn and Valyssa twirl and float together for five minutes until the magic begins to wane, drifting back to the ship's surface.*




[sblock=high Praetorian]
"Wad inda nine hells is dey doing?"
[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 9, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Zaeryn]
"That sounds great, Zaeryn!" Valyssa replies, dancing and smiling as he sings to her.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 9, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“So do you think my lessons with Alyria paid off then?” Zaeryn asks as he comes to the end of a song.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 9, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Zaeryn]
"Definitely.  You're much better at it now than you were before!"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 9, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Well I guess all those late morning were worthwhile then,” Zaeryn replies grinning, “Hmm, I guess we won’t have the luxury of a bath aboard this ship, probably not your favourite foods either...unless they knew we were coming before we did!”

*As they continue to dance he sings again, this time a love song.*

OOC: Name on previous post 'Alyria'...it's the power of suggestion.  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 9, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Zaeryn]
"Maybe we'll be lucky and they'll just like the same foods I do!  What do you think?" Valyssa smiles, gently kissing his cheek as he sings so as notto interrupt the song.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 9, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]Finishing his song before replying, Zaeryn grins, “Well we can only hope my love, a breakfast of waffles or flatcakes with syrup might at least be possible, as that seems a fairly common morning meal, though ice cream might be a bit of a stretch...come to think of it I never did see any ice cream during the entire voyage with Alyria, guess you ate it all.” As they continue to dance, Zaeryn spies what's going on with Kirkesh and Vanessa, “Hmm, looks like Kirkesh and Vanessa are up to something there, must be good as they both look quite excited.”

*Zaeryn continues to dance without singing as they talk for the moment.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 9, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Zaeryn]
"Hmm, well maybe they will have ice cream.  Let's just hope I'm lucky today!"

"Yup, it looks pretty serious, what with the kneeling and all."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 9, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“And if you are luck my sweet, lets just hope that they brought enough for everyone else!”

“Hmm, I wonder what it’s all about...oh well I’m sure they’ll tell everyone if it’s something they should know.”

_I wonder if it’s some sort of proposal...I was going to ask Valyssa to join with me in a Writ of Partnership during our exploration of Eldiz and eventually a Vow of Love when we got the opportunity, but since things have changed maybe I should ask her now._

*Zaeryn’s face takes on a pensive look as he ponders the situation while they continue to dance.*

OOC: Nice little workaround if I do say so myself.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 9, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Zaeryn]
"That's true--they can never bring enough ice cream!"

"Hmm, ya, I guess they'll tell us eventually," Valyssa smiles and strokes Zaeryn's cheek as they dance.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 9, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Well the kneeling has brought something to mind my love. I was going to ask you while we were exploring Eldiz together, but since our circumstances have changed...” continuing to dance while holding Valyssa in a close embrace Zaeryn asks, “Valyssa would you join your life to mine with a Vow of Love?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 9, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Zaeryn]
*Valyssa is taken aback, stunned for a few moments.*

"Well I..."  

"I would love to join you in a Vow of Love, Zaeryn," she replies, tears coming to her eyes, as she kisses him gently.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 9, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]Kissing Valyssa softly but passionately in return he continues to hold her...while kissing away her tears Zaeryn says, “That makes me so very happy my love, I’m just sorry I didn’t think to do it while we were aboard Alyria’s ship so we could celebrate the joining with her as well.” 

OOC: I’m assuming a Vow of Love supercedes the Writ of Partnership?[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 9, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Zaeryn]
"It's okay, Zaeryn.  I'm sure we'll see her again and we can tell her then, okay?"

(OOC: No, they're separate.  The Vow of Love is generally much more serious romantically, but you can also have multiple of them.  The Writ of Partnership you can only have one and it is used mostly for legal purposes, rather than anything romantic.  For instance, taxes, status, possessions, etc are shared.) 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 9, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Oh that’s fine Valyssa, I was just thinking you might have liked to share the news with her that’s all. It can wait though, perhaps we’ll actually be able to complete the ritual before then too!”

OOC: Okay, then I’ll edit the post to remove the question of the Writ as it just seems inappropriate to the situation.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 9, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Zaeryn]
"Oh, I'd be glad to share the news with her--I can't wait until we see her again and we can surprise her with this!"

(OOC: Okey dokey)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 9, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Well I don’t know how much of a surprise it will be to her, we didn’t exactly hide our feeling from her did we!”

*Zaeryn grins as they continue to dance slowly together in a close embrace, kissing her softly repeatedly.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 9, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Zaeryn]
"That's true, my love, quite true.  I think she probably might have guessed our intentions."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 9, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Well my love, what shall we do to celebrate?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 9, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Zaeryn]
"How about some wine and a good book?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 9, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“You know me so well, I do have a few more bottles of wine in here...hmm, something special I think, how about some Pearlescent White? What book were you considering my love?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 9, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Zaeryn]
"Hmm...How about _I See Elysium in Your Eyes_?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 9, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Very appropriate my love...well why don’t I make us somewhere nice to sit and then we can get on with our tale.”

*Zaeryn takes his bedroll and blanket and much like the crows nest makes a comfy little padded nest to recline in against a some railings. Taking the bottle of wine from his satchel, he pours two goblets placing them and the bottle on the deck within reach before seating himself and allowing Valyssa to position herself in his lap to read.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 9, 2005)

*Zaeryn takes his bedroll and blanket and makes a comfy little padded nest to recline in against a some railings. Taking the bottle of wine from his satchel, he pours two goblets placing them and the bottle on the deck within reach before seating himself and allowing Valyssa to position herself in his lap to read.* 

*Valyssa sits on his lap and opens a book.*

[SBLOCK=Zaeryn]
*She begins to read to him aloud from the new book, speaking in a soft, sultry voice.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 9, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]*Zaeryn hugs Valyssa to him keeping his petting a lot more restrained not wanting to offend anyone since they’re not in the privacy of their own room, but kisses her neck and shoulders as he has before as she reads.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 9, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*Valyssa sighs and kisses Zaeryn back, as she continues reading, sipping her delicious wine with vigour.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 9, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]*Taking up his own wine Zaeryn takes a generous swallow, holding Valyssa with but a single arm now he continues his subtle ministrations and kisses.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 9, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Zaeryn]
*Valyssa leans fondly against Zaeryn as she continues to read to him aloud from the romantic novel.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 9, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Mmm, my love I don’t know if I can restrain myself much longer with you against me and your saucy novels...but I’ll manage I guess.”

*Zaeryn chuckles as he slides his free hand onto several sensual locations out of the eyeline of the others onboard.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 9, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Zaeryn]
*Valyssa moans gently, giving Zaeryn a passionate kiss where their tongues entwine before returning to the book.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 9, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]*Zaeryn returns her kiss ardently, taking another sip of his wine as Valyssa returns to reading he brushes her hair to the other side so he can move his kisses the other side of her neck as he allows his hand to rest on her thigh.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 9, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
(OOC: *Now that Zaeryn and Valyssa have gotten pretty far ahead of everyone else, I'm going to let the rest catch up and then NPC Talia if I must.* )
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 9, 2005)

Zaeryn & Valyssa (in Eldish, easily observable):
[sblock]







			
				unleashed said:
			
		

> “Well I’ve never written a book before, but if I did I’d more likely donate it to my college than try to sell it outright. The college might give me something for the work, I doubt it would be a great deal though as it is somewhat expected that a former student would try to advance their college’s knowledge. Hopefully you’ll gain enough material for your purposes though. Do you have a better idea than we do about what exactly is going on with this voyage, who is sponsoring it perhaps or the goal of the expedition if there is one larger than exploring the Empyreal Shards?”




Diedrik thought for a moment, dredging up any helpful knowledge, "It's being funded indirectly by the Archduke of Eldiz, and it seems the emphasis is on finding these 'shards'. I know nothing about them beyond a line from a children's rhyme, could you possibly enlighten me on them a little? Assuming you have even a little more information than I on the Empyreal Shards."[/sblock]

Gaius (in High Praetorian, easily observable):
[sblock]







			
				DrZombie said:
			
		

> "Wad inda nine hells is dey doing?"




"Seems they're using magic to make their dance that much more interesting," Diedrik answered.[/sblock]

Kirkesh & Vanessa (in Rowaini, easily observable):
[sblock]







			
				Bront said:
			
		

> "It is a rather appropriate place I think. Thank you Diedrik," Kirkesh says. "If the captain is ameable, the we only lack perhaps suitable wedding music. Do you know anyone on board who plays?"




"Well, if it's music you need I may be able to provide. I can strum the odd tune and hum a few songs good enough to earn myself some coin between jobs," the sailor replied light-heartedly, "I can however ask around if you'd like, I've a good ear for useful information."[/sblock]

Yuriko (and assume Rystil too, since he's DM) only:
[sblock]







			
				Keia said:
			
		

> "Are you using this spell to converse with me now, or can you speak Larakese?" Yuriko asked, slightly suspicious.




*Diedrik chuckled. Then replied to something the Tralg asked loudly.*

"Perhaps I am using the spell for this conversation, it matters not, since Larakese is one of the few languages I speak fluently anyway," he answered, "If you need proof get me to read something in Larakese, as the spell only allows me communication on a verbal level."



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> "Hai," Yuriko replied tightly. "This has been an . . . interesting journey thus far. I sense much less control and organization that I would have expected for a crew and mission of magnitude. Please tell me for a fact that this is a mission and not a pleasure cruise."




"I tell you for a fact that this mission was organised as a serious effort at exploration and retrieval, from my end at least. I really had to take an interview to get the job," Diedrik said honestly, though slightly frustrated, "But then the couples seem to suck all traces of professionalism from it. I had to prove myself to get onto the ship, my Rowaini colleagues just had to step aboard at the right time."

*Kirkesh asks Diedrik a question, to which he appears to reply good-naturedly. Afterwards he looks over to where the Altanians are creating some kind of... picnic? He's not happy.*

"Guess I'll need to think of suitable music for a wedding then," he grumbles offhand.



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> "Oh . . . she is a noble," Yuriko replied quietly with a bit of surprise. "The way she was introduced, I thought she was . . . something else. I am fairly confident I was not brought here to service . . . them."
> *Yuriko sounded somewhat less confident than the words she spoke.*




"Unless they're willing to hand over their own money to have the people here work for them we have no obligation to them whatsoever, they're not part of the expedition's official crew. I however want no trouble from the D'Etoile family, so it's in my best interest to cooperate on some level, unfortunately," Diedrik said, explaining his stance.[/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 9, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Diedrik (In Eldish easily observable)
[SBLOCK]“You say you’ve heard of them in a children’s rhyme though, well that would indicate something old...we’ll have a think on it and see if we can dredge up anything we may have been taught. Maybe there is a scrap of lore floating around somewhere within our combined knowledge of the arcane.”

*Zaeryn and Valyssa step aside a little to confer on Diedrik’s question about the Empyreal Shards in Altanian.*

Edit:
*After several minutes they return Zaeryn with a look of puzzlement on his face.*

“Sorry Diedrik but we can’t be of any help, we’ve never heard of the Empyreal Shards before today.”[/SBLOCK](Edited Festy, but not helpful in the least.)

Rystil (relates to the above post for Diedrik)
[SBLOCK]OOC: I assume a Knowledge (arcana) +14 check is in order to see if they know anything about the Empyreal Shards.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Oct 9, 2005)

Diedrik (In Rowani, Easily observable)[sblock]Kirkesh responds "Well, a fine Rowani tune would make a wonderful homage durring a nice cerimony.  If you're willing, I know we both would greatly apreciate it."[/sblock]

RA[sblock]Does Kirkesh know anything about the Empyreal Shards?[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 9, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*Neither Zaeryn nor Valyssa has heard of these Empyreal Shards.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 9, 2005)

Kirkesh:
[SBLOCK]
*In all of Kirkesh's travels of the Spheres, he has never heard of the Empyreal Shards.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Oct 10, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Female Larakese Martial Artist*

Diedrik & Rystil only:[sblock=In Larakese] 







			
				Deidrik said:
			
		

> "Perhaps I am using the spell for this conversation, it matters not, since Larakese is one of the few languages I speak fluently anyway," he answered, "If you need proof get me to read something in Larakese, as the spell only allows me communication on a verbal level."



"That will not be necessary, Diedrik-san," Yuriko replied, starting to look overwhelmed at everything that was going on on the deck . . . giant Tralgs, people dancing in the air, marriage proposals, a ship making ready for a journey through the stars, people every where. "I was just curious what was real and what wasn't.  I appreciate your honesty."



			
				Deidrik said:
			
		

> "I tell you for a fact that this mission was organised as a serious effort at exploration and retrieval, from my end at least. I really had to take an interview to get the job," Diedrik said honestly, though slightly frustrated, "But then the couples seem to suck all traces of professionalism from it. I had to prove myself to get onto the ship, my Rowaini colleagues just had to step aboard at the right time. . . . Unless they're willing to hand over their own money to have the people here work for them we have no obligation to them whatsoever, they're not part of the expedition's official crew. I however want no trouble from the D'Etoile family, so it's in my best interest to cooperate on some level, unfortunately," Diedrik said, explaining his stance.



"A lot can happen during a long journey, Diedrik-san,"  Yuriko offered.  "They may prove to be useful before the journey's end.  You have been a welcome pleasure to speak with, Diedrik-san, but I must depart . . . below decks to my quarters perhaps.  I do not wish to be crushed or floated through the air or proposed to."  Yuriko finished with a kind smile and a wink.[/sblock]


----------



## Keia (Oct 10, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Female Larakese Martial Artist*

Rystil Only[sblock]_'A nice man, Tao-sama,'_ Yuriko offered.  _'Without a doubt the most pleasant I've met aboard ship as yet.  Regarding the . . . marriage proposal . . . do you think that they are disobeying their parents . . . it does not seem to be an arranged marriage._[/sblock]
*Yuriko made certain all of her belongings were with her, bowed from the waist to Deidrik, then looked for somone in authority.  She was also looking at doorways and arches as well.*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 10, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Yuriko]
_'Considering the spontaneity of the announcement, and that he apparently asked her for her permission, it would seem highly likely that they were disobeying their parents, perhaps avoiding the arranged marriage she was meant to have...That would explain the shouting and their hasty entrance.'_
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 10, 2005)

Zaeryn & Valyssa (in Eldish, easily observable):
[sblock]







			
				unleashed said:
			
		

> "“You say you’ve heard of them in a children’s rhyme though, well that would indicate something old...we’ll have a think on it and see if we can dredge up anything we may have been taught. Maybe there is a scrap of lore floating around somewhere within our combined knowledge of the arcane.”
> 
> *Zaeryn and Valyssa step aside a little to confer on Diedrik’s question about the Empyreal Shards in Altanian.*
> 
> ...




[ooc: unleashed, I had figured this conversation took place before Zaeryn and Valyssa started doing their dancing and drinking thing, so feel free to disregard the little statement at the end of the post in case there's further to be said for this conversation.]

*Diedrik is honestly surprised by the response.*

"Hmm, well a lack of information can say a number of things about them. My current concern now being as to where the Archduke would have retrieved the information which led to this expedition," Diedrik says with some concern.[/sblock]

Kirkesh & Vanessa (in Rowaini, easily observable):
[sblock]







			
				Bront said:
			
		

> Kirkesh responds "Well, a fine Rowani tune would make a wonderful homage durring a nice cerimony. If you're willing, I know we both would greatly apreciate it."




"I'll see what I can come up with for you then," Diedrik replies, "I imagine I'll have a few I could use given time to organise them."[/sblock]

Yuriko only (in Larakese):
[sblock]







			
				Keia said:
			
		

> "A lot can happen during a long journey, Diedrik-san," Yuriko offered. "They may prove to be useful before the journey's end. You have been a welcome pleasure to speak with, Diedrik-san, but I must depart . . . below decks to my quarters perhaps. I do not wish to be crushed or floated through the air or proposed to." Yuriko finished with a kind smile and a wink.




"Well, there's one thing you could have been sent along for. A monk's insight is quite a blessing, my thanks Yotsu-san. On that note, remind me to discuss the expedition with you later" Diedrik responds, "Take care, Yotsu-san, I'll see you later."

*Diedrik gave a moment of thought to the young woman's words. He had only perceived Kirkesh and Vanessa as a nuisance and potential threat thus far, but could there be a way to make their presence useful? It warranted some creative thinking.*

*He couldn't blame Yuriko for wanting to get away from the chaos, it certainly didn't help him while he was seeing to the various things around the deck that needed attention from a spelljammer. He hummed softly as he went, grudgingly trying to determine a good set of Rowaini songs for a wedding.*[/sblock]

*Diedrik smiled and gave a casual bow as Yuriko left to find her quarters. With most of the introductions out of the way he resumed small activities on the deck, making sure everything was running smoothly now that the expedition was underway. He had met a few interesting people thankfully, so the job was not looking to be as potentially boring as originally expected.*

Rystil:
[sblock]*Something niggled at Diedrik's thoughts as he moved about his business, though. What could have his mother known about the Empyreal Shards that Altanians wouldn't? Did he have a personal connection to the shards? Then again though, the Altanians' lack of knowledge could also be used to prove the old memory was just a trick of the mind. If a pair of Altanians didn't know anything at all about the Empyreal Shards, what were the odds of his mother knowing anything?*

_Ugh, this job isn't going to be one I easily forget at this rate._[/sblock]


----------



## Keia (Oct 10, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Female Larakese Martial Artist*

[SBLOCK=Rystil Arden Only]







			
				Tao said:
			
		

> _'Considering the spontaneity of the announcement, and that he apparently asked her for her permission, it would seem highly likely that they were disobeying their parents, perhaps avoiding the arranged marriage she was meant to have...That would explain the shouting and their hasty entrance.'_



_'Now that I think of that as well, I agree completely,'_ Yuriko replied as she gazed over the others on the deck.  _'Potentially dishonorable and not what they appear . . . very interesting.  Perhap my monkish talents will come to use while on this journey.'_

*Yuriko looked for someone to ask where her room was, or some way to get out of the bustle and below decks . . . where she could explore.*[/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 11, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Diedrik (In Eldish)
[SBLOCK]“On that I could not say with any certainty, but one would assume the Archduke has Dolathi agents scattered throughout the spheres, and perhaps he picked up the information that way. It may even be someone came to him with the information, maybe the captain of this vessel as there is talk she was just appointed.”

OOC: That was the plan I had...all conversations happened before they went off by themselves. Really there’s no other way to do it with the disjointed post order.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Oct 11, 2005)

Diedrick (in Rowaini, easily observable)
[sblock=Rowaini]Kirkesh replies "That would be much appreciated my friend.  I hope we do not put upon you too great a burden."[/sblock]


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 11, 2005)

Zaeryn & Valyssa only (in Eldish):
[sblock]







			
				unleashed said:
			
		

> “On that I could not say with any certainty, but one would assume the Archduke has Dolathi agents scattered throughout the spheres, and perhaps he picked up the information that way. It may even be someone came to him with the information, maybe the captain of this vessel as there is talk she was just appointed.”




*Diedrik tugged at his goatee for a moment while he thought. Then he nodded.*

"I'll keep that in mind," he said, "I'll see if I can get any information out of the captain. I'll let you know if I do. Anyway, I had best move on, lots more people to meet before I can get back to work. Zaeryn, Valyssa, it was a pleasure meeting you both, I hope we can make the most of working together."

*Diedrik bowed again before taking his leave. Zaeryn and Vanessa struck Diedrik as being a knowledgable pair, and goodness knows Diedrik couldn't manage the entire expedition's need for magic with his own half-ssed repertoire. Having them around definitely had its advantages.*[/sblock]

Kirkesh & Vanessa (in Rowaini, easily observable):
[sblock]







			
				Bront said:
			
		

> Kirkesh replies "That would be much appreciated my friend. I hope we do not put upon you too great a burden."




*Diedrik shrugged.*

"Don't worry yourself, Kirkesh. This is your wedding, and I'd have to be a real sour sort to decline a request for such an event. That and I'd have to be mentally deficient to turn down granting a favour to nobility" he said, "Anyway, I'll leave you two in peace. There's a few things that need seeing to so I'd best get to it."

*Diedrik departed from Kirkesh and Vanessa's company to manage the various things on deck that caught his attention while he was socialising. He couldn't help give some though to the wandering Rowaini fellow who had jumped on deck at the last moment while fleeing from agressors of some sort, with a member of nobility of in tow. It worried him.*[/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 11, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Diedrik (In Eldish)
[SBLOCK]“A pleasure to meet you too Diedrik, I’m sure it will be interesting and hopefully profitable too,” Zaeryn replies with a grin, bowing his head.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 12, 2005)

*A nondescript woman with long brown hair and green eyes steps onto the deck and bows, speaking in Eldish*

[SBLOCK=Eldish]"Captain Talia sends her regards and apologies that she cannot speak to you at the moment--she cannot leave her post at the helm without someone to replace her or we will just drift in Wildspace, I am afraid.  I can try to help you with any questions, though I may not have the answers for you."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 12, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

*Noticing the woman that has come out on deck after she makes apologies for Captain Talia’s absence, Zaeryn and Valyssa quickly pack up what they’re doing and rush over to her not hiding in any way that they’re a couple.*

“Ah, someone who may be able to help us, I’m Zaeryn and this is Valyssa and we were wondering about our quarters,” Zaeryn then hands over all of their paperwork which explains how they got here and that they are signed up as members of the expedition.


----------



## Keia (Oct 12, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Female Larakese Martial Artist*

*Yuriko heard the announcement and began to make her way to the woman . . . when one of the couples jumped in.  She bowed slightly in their general direction as they passed her and waited until they were finished speaking with the woman.*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 12, 2005)

Zaeryn said:
			
		

> “Ah, someone who may be able to help us, I’m Zaeryn and this is Valyssa and we were wondering about our quarters”




[SBLOCK=Eldish]"Oh, I'm not sure about that.  There's five open cabins, and I don't think they have been assigned, so you can probably just pick one.  You might want one of the two doubles, I guess."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 12, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

“Well then I guess we’ll go find one...they’re throught there?” Zaeryn asks pointing at an access which leads below deck.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 12, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Eldish]"Yes, they are down there.  Glad I could help!"[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 12, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

“Thanks for your assistance,” Zaeryn replies smiling as he reclaims their paperwork, the pair then head off to find a cabin.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 12, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Zaeryn]
*Heading belowdecks, they notice the five vacant cabins easily enough, three on one side and two on the other, with other rooms in between.  The two cabins on the far side prove to be the doubles.  One of them has a frilly, elegant decor, with its own closet and mirror, while the other has a bookshelf and a small alchemist's lab instead.  Both have big double-beds.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 12, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Well my dear one, shall we take the cabin with the bookshelf and lab which more suit our abilities and leave the other to the Rowani/Dolathi couple?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 12, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Zaeryn]
"That sounds good.  This must have belonged to the last ship's mage, though they must not have one right now if the captain is manning the helm."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 12, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Seems quite odd them not having any mages at all, they couldn’t have counted on us coming could they? Were we draw here intentionally with that particular giveaway?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 12, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Zaeryn]
"That's just silly.  They probably knew the captain is a mage this time, so they didn't need a ship's mage."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 12, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“You’d usually want someone to relieve the ships mage though, they can’t stay active at the helm all day every day in case of emergency can they...”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 12, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Zaeryn]
"Well, we're just spoiled by being Altanians.  Most ships, especially traders who make their living by going back and forth buying and selling, cannot afford to have multiple magic-users on board.  Experienced ship's mages can be expensive."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 12, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“I guess so, well let’s settle in then and get back to our reading shall we,” Zaeryn says with a twinkle in his eye as they move into the cabin proper and he bars the door.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Oct 12, 2005)

Kirkesh addresses the woman, [sblock=Eldish]"Well, I had been hoping to speak with the Captain herself, since I'm sure my and my love's presance were not anticipated.  I am Kirkesh, and was a very good friend of Captain Panache.  I have served on this vessel as a sailor before, and offer my services to pay our way again.  My love Vanessa would like to learn the ways of Spelljamming as well, and perhaps even learn to assist with the helm.  If we could aquire private quarters of some kind, it would be greatly appreciated, but I understand that simply letting us remain is indeed an honor in itself.  Please extend my deepest appologies for our rude entrance to the Captain."[/sblock]

OOC: Diplomacy +13 (Possibly an additional +2 if Vanessa wishes to help)

OOC2: What language did she address us in?

OOC3:  Does Kirkesh know this woman per chance?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 12, 2005)

*Vanessa attempts to assist Kirkesh:*
[SBLOCK=Eldish]
"Yes, I have money too.  I can pay if we need to do so."
[/SBLOCK]

*The woman nods and smiles.*
[SBLOCK=Eldish]
"Well, sure.  How does 200 credits sound?  You can take the two-person suite that the two Altanians left open."
[/SBLOCK]

*Vanessa pulls out her purse and hands the woman some money, at which point the woman replies:*
[SBLOCK=Eldish]
"Thank you!  I hope you two enjoy the journey!"
[/SBLOCK]

(OOC: Nope, he doesn't know her)


----------



## Bront (Oct 12, 2005)

To the woman and Vanessa, Easily observable.
[sblock=Eldish]To the woman, "Thank you, that sounds wonderful.  And let me know if Captain Talia requires my assistance.  And please let her know I still wish to speak with her.  I'm sure we can swap stories of the former Captain."

To Vanessa "Well, my love, I feel guilty that you keep on paying for things.  I'll be sure to find some way to make it up to you," he says, with a mild grin.[/sblock]

OOC: Ok, that assist felt more like cheating


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 12, 2005)

*The woman nods.*

[SBLOCK=Eldish]
"I will be sure to do just that."
[/SBLOCK]

*Vanessa replies:*
[SBLOCK]
"It is no worry.  What is money for if not to be spent on those you care about, right?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Oct 12, 2005)

Vanessa, Easily observable
[sblock=Eldish]"You're so good to me love.  Come, let's find our quarters and get settled."[/sblock]
After aquiring any needed key and directions, Kirkesh leads Vanessa to their quarters.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 12, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kirkesh]
*Heading belowdecks, they notice the five vacant cabins easily enough, three on one side and two on the other, with other rooms in between. The two cabins on the far side prove to be the doubles. The unoccupied one of them has a frilly, elegant decor, with its own closet and mirror, as well as a soft double-bed.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Oct 12, 2005)

[sblock=RA]"Welcome to our own little slice of heven," he says, gving her a reassuring squeeze.  

He lets her enter first, and then closes the door behind him.  He removes his haversack and sets it aside "You can take whatever clothing you need from my pack.  Perhaps hanging it up might help you feel at home.  Maybe put a personal affect or two out, to remind you that this is your little space on the ship."   Kirkesh has a seat on the bed.  "You might want to find a more complimentry set of shoes to wear as well" he grins.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 12, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kirkesh]
"Okay, that sounds great!" Vanessa replies, taking off Kirkesh's boots, "Thank you so much, Kirkesh!"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Oct 12, 2005)

[sblock=RA]"Thank you Vanessa," says Kirkesh, "It will be nice to share a room for once with someone so special."

Kirkesh helps Vanessa unpack, as well as unpacking his few items as well.  Finaly, he kicks back and says "Well my love, what do you wish to do now that we're on our way?  What wonders of wildspace can I share with you?"[/sblock]


----------



## Keia (Oct 12, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Female Larakese Martial Artist*

*Yuriko watched silently as the pair of couples worked with the woman to arrange their lodgings.  She brushed her kimono, adjusted her blade, and continued to glance around her at all that was going on on the deck.  Once the second couple departed, Yuriko glanced to see if anyone else wanted to speak with the woman.  Not seeing anyone, Yuriko tentatively approached.*

Once next to the woman, she bowed and said in Eldish: [sblock=Eldish]"Greetings, I am Yotsu Yuriko, who might I have the honor of speaking with?"[/sblock]


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 12, 2005)

*Diedrik moved about energetically. Wildspace seemed to have some kind of effect on him, there was a spring in his step and grace in his movements not apparent while on solid ground. He stopped long enough to listen to what the woman had to say.*

_Well, I should put my gear out of the way._

*Diedrik waited to catch the woman's name before walking straight below deck to find himself an empty room. He gives the woman a curteous nod on his way past. He takes a moment to determine which room he wants, then dumps his backpack in it.*


----------



## DrZombie (Oct 13, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *A nondescript woman with long brown hair and green eyes steps onto the deck and bows, speaking in Eldish*
> 
> [SBLOCK=Eldish]"Captain Talia sends her regards and apologies that she cannot speak to you at the moment--she cannot leave her post at the helm without someone to replace her or we will just drift in Wildspace, I am afraid.  I can try to help you with any questions, though I may not have the answers for you."[/SBLOCK]




[sblock=High Praetorian]
"Faugh. Wad on earth is she saying? I need to spead dat eldish tongue.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 13, 2005)

*The woman bows back to Yuriko.*

[SBLOCK=Eldish]
"Greetings Yuriko-san.  I am Mobility."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Oct 13, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Female Larakese Martial Artist*

[SBLOCK=In Eldish]







			
				Mobility said:
			
		

> "Greetings Yuriko-san.  I am Mobility."



"Mobility-sama, I thank for the honor of being on this ship,"  Yuriko offered.  "I was curious as to what cabins have been arranged . . . as well as what responsibilities I would need to perform while on this journey.  I apologize if you are not the correct person to speak with, Mobility-sama."
[/SBLOCK] 
*Hearing the words coming forth from the large Tralg, Yuriko took a step back and offered in Eldish:*[sblock=In Eldish] "Mobility-sama, if you need to deal with the large one . . . or if I have angered him in some way please apologize for me."[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 13, 2005)

*The woman replies to Yuriko:*
[SBLOCK=Eldish]
"I don't really know about arrangements.  There's three single rooms, and I guess you can choose whichever one you like.  Your responsibilities include providing crew duties with the ship if you are needed as well as protecting the other expedition members in the event of an emergency."

"As for the large one, I don't know what he is saying either." 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Oct 13, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Female Larakese Martial Artist*

*Yuriko replied to the woman, bowing slightly after:*
[SBLOCK=Eldish] 







			
				Mobility said:
			
		

> "I don't really know about arrangements.  There's three single rooms, and I guess you can choose whichever one you like.  Your responsibilities include providing crew duties with the ship if you are needed as well as protecting the other expedition members in the event of an emergency."



"Thank you, Mobility-sama,"  Yuriko replied.  "If these rooms were to be allocated to to those on the expeditition, I would be honored to take one."


			
				Mobility said:
			
		

> "As for the large one, I don't know what he is saying either."



"Hopefully, what he said will not cause . . . 'an emergency',"  Yuriko offered.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 13, 2005)

*The woman nods.*
[SBLOCk=Eldish]
"Yes, they are allocated to expedition members.  I hope you are right about him,  but I don't know.  At least I won't have to deal with it if it does.  Sometimes it's good to not have to be the captain."
[/sBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Oct 13, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Female Larakese Martial Artist*

*Yuriko continued her conversation with the woman*
[SBLOCk=Eldish]







			
				Mobility said:
			
		

> "Yes, they are allocated to expedition members.  I hope you are right about him,  but I don't know.  At least I won't have to deal with it if it does.  Sometimes it's good to not have to be the captain."



"Indeed, Mobility-sama,"  Yuriko replied.  "Is the captain also in charge of the expedition, Mobility-sama?"[/sBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 13, 2005)

*The conversation continues.*

[SBLOCK=Eldish]
"Yes, she is in charge of the expedition as well, Yuriko-san.  Why do you ask?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Oct 13, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Female Larakese Martial Artist*

*The conversation continues.*

[SBLOCK=Eldish]







			
				Mobility said:
			
		

> "Yes, she is in charge of the expedition as well, Yuriko-san.  Why do you ask?"



"In all honesty, Mobility-sama,"  Yuriko started, "I wasn't certain if there was a difference or seperation between the two (the expedition and the journey).  I just wanted to be certain who I needed to report to.  Would that be you for all ship-board duties, Mobility-sama?"[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 14, 2005)

*Continuing again:*
[SBLOCK=Eldish]
"Oh, no.  You don't report to me for anything.  I'm just a normal crew member.  I'm only here because Talia can't come off the helm herself."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Oct 14, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Female Larakese Martial Artist*

*Still continuing:*
[SBLOCK=Eldish]







			
				Mobility said:
			
		

> "Oh, no.  You don't report to me for anything.  I'm just a normal crew member.  I'm only here because Talia can't come off the helm herself."



"Manning the helm is an extremely important task," Yuriko commented.  "I thank you for taking the time and effort to assist a simple woman as myself, Mobility-sama.  That in itself speaks of being more than a 'normal crew member',"  Yuriko added with a smile and a look of gratitude.  "I believe I have taken enough of your time, Mobility-sama . . . with your permission . . . ."   Yuriko finished, stepping a step back and bowing to Mobility.*[/SBLOCK] *Yuriko spoke with the woman, smiled and looked thankful, then stepped back and bowed to her.*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 14, 2005)

*The woman nods and waves as Yuriko steps back:*
[SBLOCK=Eldish]
"It was my pleasure, Yuriko-san.  I hope you find a room you like!"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Oct 14, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Female Larakese Martial Artist*

*Yuriko smiled and nodded to the woman again, then with a glance to locate the Tralg, hustled to the below decks entrance where the rooms would be located.  She glanced in on each of the three single rooms to determine if they had already been taken.*


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 14, 2005)

*Diedrik exited one of the rooms as Yuriko came down to pick one. As he spoke he indicated the one he just left.*

Yuriko (in Larakese):
[sblock]"This one seemed the furthest from the double bedrooms, but in truth I sleep like a log. If you're woken easily Yotsu-san feel free to throw my pack in another room and use that one," he suggests quickly before moving on.[/sblock]

*After speaking to Yuriko Diedrik is soon back up on deck. Taking a moment to look back and forth between Mobility and Gaius he soon gets an impression of what's going on.*

Gaius (in Tralg):
[sblock]"Gaius my friend, just where I came from there should be a room left for you. If there's anything you want to ask Mobility-" he indicates the woman Yuriko was speaking to, "-I can translate for the moment, but the spell doesn't have terribly long left."[/sblock]

Mobility (in Eldish):
[sblock]"Mobility, right?" Diedrik asked with a warm smile, "This is Gaius. I've told him about the rooms, but is there anything else you think he and I need to know? Mind that I won't be able to translate much longer, the spell I used has a fairly limited duration."[/sblock]


----------



## Keia (Oct 14, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Female Larakese Martial Artist*

*Yuriko nodded in thanks to Diedrik as she looked over the rooms.*

[sblock=Rystil Only]_'Well, Tao-sama, any particular room you think is fitting?'_ Yuriko asked.  _'I was planning to take the one further from the stairs, but now I'm not so certain.'_[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 15, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Yuriko]
*Looking through the rooms, Yuriko sees that the second one is set up differently from the other two--instead of a bed, it has an oshiire with a futon secured inside, as well as mats and cushions for meditation and exercises.  There's even some tea, still hot in the kettle, with cups nearby on a platter next to it.*

_'I'd say this one.'_ Tao comments wryly.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 15, 2005)

*The woman replies to Diedrik in Eldish:*
[SBLOCK]
"Hmm, I'm not really sure.  As I said, I don't much about how this is going to work.  Perhaps you can ask Captain Talia if you need to.  My apologies for not having anything more useful."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Oct 15, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Female Larakese Martial Artist*

[SBLOCK=Rystil Only]*Yuriko marveled that a room would be catered to her.  She removed her sandals before stepping inside the second room.  The smell of the tea was refreshing and reminded her of home.*



			
				Tao said:
			
		

> _'I'd say this one.'_ Tao comments wryly.



_'Indeed, Tao-sama,'_ Yuriko replied.  A smile creased her face  and she added, _'May your wisdom always been as enlightening.'_

*Yuriko removed her pack and scanned over the room, looking for anything unusual or out of place.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 15, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Yuriko]
*Yuriko doesn't notice anything out of place as she scans the room.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Oct 15, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Female Larakese Martial Artist*

[sblock=Rystil Only]*Satisfied with her first pass of the room, Yuriko moved to the door and closed it.  She moved to her pack and set out some of her personal possessions . . . her brush, some incense, her own tea cup.*

_'I don't suppose I'll be able to set the futon on deck to let it air out, eh, Tao-sama,'_ Yuriko asked wonderingly.  _'I'm certain the others have enough to ctalk about the 'strange' ways we have.'_[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 15, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Yuriko]
'_Well, they would probably let you, but I suppose they may find it unusual.  You never know with these strange people from other worlds._'
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 16, 2005)

Mobility (in Eldish, easily observable):
[sblock]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Hmm, I'm not really sure. As I said, I don't much about how this is going to work. Perhaps you can ask Captain Talia if you need to. My apologies for not having anything more useful."




"Don't worry yourself about it, Mobility. Once I'm done here I'll just go see if she's not too busy to have a chat," Diedrik says.[/sblock]

Once Diedrik is done translating he wanders off to the helm, seeking the Captain.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 16, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Diedrik]*Diedrik reaches the Helmsman's Chambre, where he sees a beautiful Rowaini woman with long dark hair and bright silver eyes.  She is wearing a gorgeous blue and silver gown, and she doesn't notice Diedrik, concentrating on keeping the ship in motion.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 16, 2005)

Rystil:
[sblock]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *Diedrik reaches the Helmsman's Chambre, where he sees a beautiful Rowaini woman with long dark hair and bright silver eyes. She is wearing a gorgeous blue and silver gown, and she doesn't notice Diedrik, concentrating on keeping the ship in motion.*




*Diedrik casually leans against the wall, watching the woman carefully for when she eases her concentration, but also taking the opportunity to appreciate her beauty.*

_Just what I need, another Rowaini onboard. She's very attractive, and unlike certain others she's actually meant to be here, which are a couple of points in her favour. Guess the only way to ascertain risk is to find out how much she knows, if anything.

...Hmm, silver eyes. Could she be a Dolathi?_

"It's a pleasure to finally meet you, captain," Diedrik said with an elegant bow, "I hope I do not cause you too much distraction."[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 16, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Diedrik]
"Greetings.  You must be Diedrik, I think.  I'm sorry I couldn't be abovedecks to meet you."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 16, 2005)

Rystil:
[sblock]*When Diedrik continued the conversation he switched from Eldish to Rowaini. He switches back to Eldish if he needs to, but is testing Talia at the moment.*

"Good call, that's me alright," Diedrik replied, pleased that the captain was already familiar with her crew, "I decided to stop by to give a little report on goings on above deck, and to see if there was anything I needed to know.

"The most pressing matter I can think of is that we're carrying an extra couple of passengers. Has a man by the name of Kirkesh sought you out yet?" Diedrik asked, if Kirkesh hadn't found her first, he continues, "A Rowaini couple jumped aboard at the last minute, sounding as though escaping some form of trouble, if you didn't hear it as we left. The gentleman is Kirkesh, he strikes me as being well travelled but mischievious, and the lady is Vanessa De'Toile. She's nobility, if you aren't familiar with the name. It appears they're eloping, which could bring unpleasantness. Aside from that I think I saw an exchange of coin, so they may be intending to pay their way.

"Hmm, speaking of eloping, do you perhaps know how to perform a marriage ceremony? I'm giving you fair warning that they intend to have you do it for them, just in case you need time to think of an excuse," he says, half-jokingly, "But yes, I expect they'll speaking to you about it."

"Gaius appears as though he's going to have a tough time communicating with most as he doesn't really share a common language with many. I think he's capable of learning though."

If Kirkesh has found the captain before Diedrik has, he skims through the details of what he was going to say to her in case there is something she hasn't been told about.

"Is there any important information the crew needs to be informed of?" he then asks.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 16, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Zaeryn]
*Valyssa nods.*

"Reading sounds wonderful right about now."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 16, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kirkesh]
"I'm not sure.  Did you have anything in mind, Kirkesh?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 16, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Diedrik]
"Oh, I'm a Dolathi, Diedrik, and I'm proud of who I am, so I won't hide it.  I find that this Rowaini form just feels right for me though.  You don't need to test me by speaking in Rowaini."

"A Rowaini couple, eh?  Good, that makes eight expedition members then.  We have just enough room."

"Marriage ceremony?  Umm...no, I definitely don't know how to do that.  Do you?"

"Does Gaius speak Altanian, Eldish, Seelie, or Melodian?  Probably not, or he would share a language in common with a bunch of us."

"You know about the expedition, right?  Then I guess there isn't really too much more to say.  Do you have any questions?"

(OOC: Why she didn't pick up Rowaini is beyond me  )
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 17, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“It sure does, and now we needn’t be so reserved either that there in no-one to offend!”

*Zaeryn removes the wine and goblets from his satchel again, pouring them both another small serve, before he moves to the bed. Slipping out of his clothes he assumes his typical reclined position for when Valyssa reads a romantic novel, happy they can now enjoy their reading as they usually do without having to be polite for the sake of others.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 17, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Zaeryn]
*Valyssa disrobes as well, slipping into Zaeryn's gentle arms as she finds their page to begin again.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 17, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]*Kissing her neck and shoulders, Zaeryn begins to softly stroke Valyssa’s skin...feeling a little more playful than usual though he also turns some touches into gentle tickles.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 17, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Zaeryn]
*Valyssa is distracted from her book by Zaeryn's caresses and tickles, as she turns to face him, giggling, and gives him a kiss.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 17, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]*Zaeryn returns her kiss as he increases the intensity of the tickling, more than happy to play for a while after being so restrained on deck.*

“Mmm, I think this is a little more fun right now don’t you my giggling siren!”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 17, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Zaeryn]
"Yes," Valyssa replies, between giggles, "I guess it is, my tickling beau."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 17, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Well I do like to hear you giggle my love, it’s such a delightful sound.”

*Zaeryn tickles her for a short while longer before returning to his soft caresses and kisses.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Oct 17, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Female Larakese Martial Artist*

[sblock=Rystil]







			
				Tao said:
			
		

> '_Well, they would probably let you, but I suppose they may find it unusual.  You never know with these strange people from other worlds._'



_'Indeed, Tao-sama,'_ Yuriko replied.  _'I want to blend in and be accepted without sacrificing any of our customs, traditions, or activities.  This blending will best allow us to complete our mission . . . whatever it is._

*Yuriko combed her long hair many times over, restoring the sheen it had lost from the active day.  She pulled one of the zabutons from the oshiire and placed it on the mat, seating herself.  Then she prayed to her ancestors, thanking them for their guidance, particularly Tao, and asking that they strength and prepare her for the trials yet to come.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 17, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Zaeryn]
"Why thank you, Zaeryn.  That's sweet."

*Valyssa sighs langourously at the soft caresses and kisses and returns back to the book, opening to their page one more time.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 17, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Yuriko]
'_That is most wise, child.  You are doing a fine job._' Tao replies as Yuriko makes her prayers to her ancestors on the zabuton.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 17, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]*Smiling as she beings to read again, Zaeryn allows his touches to slow to almost nothing as he holds Valyssa against his body, increasing the pace of his kisses and seeking her lips more frequently.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 17, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*Valyssa continues to read slowly and exquisitely, pausing occasionally as Zaeryn plants kisses on her lips.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Oct 17, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Female Larakese Martial Artist*

[SBLOCK=Rystil]







			
				Tao said:
			
		

> '_That is most wise, child.  You are doing a fine job._' Tao replies as Yuriko makes her prayers to her ancestors on the zabuton.



_'Only though the guidance provided by you, Tao-sama, and all of my ancestors,'_ Yuriko replied.  

*After her devotions, she continued to check the rest of the items provided.  The tea, she will inspect and pour if it is still warm (in her own cup, of course).  The remaining pillows and futon she will check for mold, stains or other imperfections, before replacing them in the osiire.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 17, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Yuriko]
*The tea is an aromatic herbal tea, and it is still hot.  The futon and pillows are high-quality and free from mold or any perceptible flaws.*
[/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 17, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]*When Valyssa reaches another more erotic part of the novel, his hands stir into motion again stroking her curves sensuously while he slowly kisses his way from the nape of her neck to her left ear which he massages gently with his lips and tongue.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Oct 17, 2005)

[SBLOCK=RA]


			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "I'm not sure.  Did you have anything in mind, Kirkesh?"



"Well, I can probably show you around the ship a bit, and it would be nice to speak with the Captain.  Perhaps, if you'd like, we can get her to show you how to work the helm."

"My dear Vanessa, a word of warning.  Once we sail into the Phlagiston, you had best avoid any flames.  It is extremely... volitile, and potentialy very dangerous."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 17, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Zaeryn]
*As Zaeryn works his hands and mouth across her, Valyssa keeps reading, her voice growing tremulous, until she can read no longer, gasping and making contented little sounds as she arcs her back and closes her eyes, basking in Zaeryn's ministrations.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 17, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kirkesh]
"Okay, I'll try to keep that in mind.  Why don't we take a tour then, my dear Kirkesh?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Oct 17, 2005)

[sblock=RA]Kirkesh offers her his arm with a smile, "as you wish m'lady." 

Kirkesh shows Vanessa the ship (Feel free to highlight it, since I don't know the layout personaly), explaining when he can what each part's function is, point out the occasionaly hidden quiet place, and perhaps even a memory of some time he once spent in the room.  He completes the tour near the Helm, hoping to encounter the Captain.[/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 17, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]*As Valyssa arcs her back Zaeryn seeks out her mouth once more, kissing her deeply their tongues entwined as he continues to caress her body he removes the book from her hands, placing it on the bed before his hand returns to pleasure her again.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Oct 17, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Female Larakese Martial Artist*

[sblock=Rystil Only]OOC: Can Yuriko have picked a couple of books on philosophy, poetry and perhaps Larakese history.  I would anticipate her needing something of sort for a long journey.  In addition, I would like a few more sheets of paper or something similar.  If not, it looks like something to get on a stop later.

*Once Yuriko was certain everything was arranged in her room, she opened the door to her room.*   

*Yuriko arranged the zabuton the tea and her cup appropriately.  Then, she returned to the zabuton and sat in a seiza position.  Yuriko steeped the tea and poured, immersing herself in the ceremony . . . for one.*  [/sblock]


----------



## DrZombie (Oct 17, 2005)

to diedrik
[sblock=in Thralg]
"You would do me a great service if you could ask the lady if there is a room with a large enough bed, and ask her if I can spar on the deck during the journey.
Thank you once again"
[/sblock]


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 18, 2005)

Gaius (in Tralg):
[sblock]







			
				DrZombie said:
			
		

> "You would do me a great service if you could ask the lady if there is a room with a large enough bed, and ask her if I can spar on the deck during the journey. Thank you once again"




"Not a problem," Diedrik replies, and turns to Mobility.[/sblock]

Mobility (in Eldish):
[sblock](ooc: Rewinding a bit to help Gaius.)

"Mobility, Gaius would like to know whether there are any rooms which could accomodate him, and whether it is acceptable for him spar and whatnot on the deck to keep his skills sharp," the Rowaini gentleman enquires.[/sblock]

Talia (in Eldish):
[sblock]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Oh, I'm a Dolathi, Diedrik, and I'm proud of who I am, so I won't hide it. I find that this Rowaini form just feels right for me though. You don't need to test me by speaking in Rowaini."
> 
> "A Rowaini couple, eh? Good, that makes eight expedition members then. We have just enough room."
> 
> ...




_Yikes, she's a sharp one. At least I know I'll need to be subtler from now on._

*Diedrik takes a moment to think about Rowaini marriage ceremonies, and is about to say something, before shaking his head.*

"Sorry Captain, for a moment there I thought I may have been able to remember it off the top of my head. Unless the Altanians could help, you may be winging it if you accept to do the ceremony," he said, "As far as Giaus is concerned, I've only heard him speak Tralg and some kind of Praetorian thus far.

"What I already know about the expedition? We're heading into the unknown (or wildspace that hasn't been travelled for quite some time) to look for the Empyreal Shards, and for payment we divy up the loot we find. No idea where we're headed in a general sense. Anything else?"[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 19, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kirkesh]
*Kirkesh shows Vanessa the ship, the various cabin, including the Captain's Cabin abovedecks, the crew quarters, the galley, the storage hold, the prow, the crow's nest, and then finally the Helmsman's Chambre.  It looks like the captain is busy talking to Diedrik when they pass by, though.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 19, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Zaeryn]
*Valyssa melts into Zaeryn's touch, moving back with him onto the bed, as they engage each other in passion.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 19, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Yuriko]
(OOC: Sure, you can deduct the money and pick a few of those up, and we'll say you got them in Eldiz during that time when we just moved everyone together--I'm flexible )

*Yuriko immerses herself in the ceremony, sipping the tea slowly.  It is not quite the same as the traditional teas of Lara Kai, with a bit more of an herbal taste, but it is still quite soothing.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 19, 2005)

*The woman replies to Diedrik, who translates to Gaius.*
[SBLOCK=Eldish translated for Gaius]
"Certainly--I know that one of those three singles is very large and has a big bed in it.  You can spar wherever you wish as far as I know."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 19, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Diedrik]
"Hmm...I wonder why they'd want me to run the wedding?"

"Tralg and Praetorian?  Hmm, well hopefully someone else knows at least one of those, I guess.  Otherwise, we'll need to rely on your highly useful skill to converse with anyone--I'm sure that will come in handy on this journey."

"That's about it.  We're heading into the Unknown Spheres, to an uncharted location far from civilisation.  I don't know much more than you about it."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Oct 19, 2005)

Kirkesh, Vanessa at his side, waves to Diedrick and the Captain, but waits at a reasonable distance to give them any privacy they may require in their conversation.

[sblock=In Rowani, in the vacinity of Diedrick and the Captain]"Well, love, that must be Captain Talia.  We can wait for her here, or perhaps go explore one of the other room in depth.  Was there anything that struck your fancy dear Vanessa?"[/sblock]


----------



## Keia (Oct 19, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Female Larakese Martial Artist*

[SBLOCK=Rystil Only]*The herbal taste of the tea made Yuriko nervous.  _'I should have bought my own tea,'_ she thought.  She briefly thought that it might be drugged, even a minor bit to help ensure the crew and its passengers were compliant.*

OOC: I estimated 15gp each for the three books, 20 sheets of parchment (4 gp), 1 additional ink (8 gp.), for a total expense of 57 gp, leaving Yuriko with 150gp remaining.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 19, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Yuriko]
*If the tea is drugged, Yuriko can't feel any effects or spot anything wrong with it.  It just seems to be an herbal tea with a sweet taste.  Ultimately, the only way to tell would be to ask whoever brewed the tea and see if she thought they were lying.*

(OOC: Looks good )
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Oct 19, 2005)

[sblock=Rystil only]*Yuriko poured a very small amount of the tea in one of the other tea cups, knowing that small amount of liquid so warm would quickly evaporate.  She would look at the residue that remained to see if anything looked odd.*

OOC: I know that there's probably nothing wrong with the tea.  I'm just thinking that she would be curious about it . . . and worried about strange tea . . . Plus, I'm killing some time   [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 19, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Yuriko]
*Yuriko waits for the tea to evaporate, leaving a thin layer of residue at the bottom of the cup.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Oct 19, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Female Larakese Martial Artist*

[sblock=Rystil Only]*Yuriko spent the time she waited working on her tea ceremony . . . and enjoying her tea.  Once it was dried, Yuriko examined the residue with a discerning eye, looking for anything unusual . . . or familiar.*

OOC: 7,000 posts ! Yay!  I missed my odometer turning this morning (at 30K) but I caught my posts turning! [/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 19, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]*They energetically satisfy their desires for some time before finally coming to rest in each others arms, each gazing lovingly into the others eyes.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 19, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Yuriko]
*Yuriko recognises some ginseng in the tea, as well as something she doesn't recognise that has a light, sweet taste.*

(OOC: Congratulations! )
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Oct 20, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Female Larakese Martial Artist*

[sblock=Rystil Only]*Yuriko set the cup down, wanting to ask about it later with someone who might know.  She looked around her temporary cabin . . . her items were put away, she had explored a bit, relaxed a bit, prayed a bit.*

*Yuriko shifted herself into a lotus position, settling in to meditate.  The current relative quiet would do her some good.*

OOC: did we loose Thanee and Eonthar on the Destiny's Tears game?  Figured I'd ask here where it was safe.   You can e-mail if you wish[/sblock]


----------



## DrZombie (Oct 20, 2005)

Gaius makes a polite gladiatorial salute to the woman, then disappears below decks in search of the room with the large bed. He carefully stows his gear and changes into a clean white _tunica_ and returns above decks to watch the going-ons.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 20, 2005)

Talia (in Eldish):
[sblock]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Hmm...I wonder why they'd want me to run the wedding?"
> 
> "Tralg and Praetorian? Hmm, well hopefully someone else knows at least one of those, I guess. Otherwise, we'll need to rely on your highly useful skill to converse with anyone--I'm sure that will come in handy on this journey."
> 
> "That's about it. We're heading into the Unknown Spheres, to an uncharted location far from civilisation. I don't know much more than you about it."




"Your guess is as good as mine, Captain," Diedrik said, "Though someone in a position of authority, like Captain for instance, could be identified as the best person available on a ship."

"Hmm, word travels quickly. I'm flattered, but with my current level of 'dabbling' as it were, I can't squeeze terribly long from the spell. I will endeavour to use it as efficiently as possible though."

*Diedrik nodded when the Captain explained that she knew little more than Diedrik on the details of the expedition. He wasn't eager to buy the statement though.*

"Well, if that's all Captain, I'll bid you good day."[/sblock]

*Diedrik waved to Vanessa and Kirkesh as he went past them to get back to business*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 21, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*Zaeryn and Valyssa lie in each other's arms for a while, eventually falling asleep, as it had already been night when they first took off on the Hesychia.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 21, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Yuriko]
*Yuriko meditates quietly.*

(OOC: I've seen Melody recently, though not Abdiel)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 21, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Gaius]
*Gaius finds the room with the large door and bed.  It has an alcove with a practise dummy that can be used for sparring.  When Gaius goes back to the deck, he finds it empty save for normal crewmembers going about their tasks on the ship.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 21, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Diedrik]
"Well, that's up to you.  Anything else you would like to ask me?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 21, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]*As they contentedly lie in each others arms feeling a little tired, but not yet quite ready to drift off, Zaeryn kisses Valyssa softly.*

“Well my love, I’m sorry I disrupted your reading, but you do choose the most erotic novels and you read them so seductively...”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Oct 21, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Female Larakese Martial Artist*

[sblock=rystil]*Yuriko spent her time meditating, clearing her mind of all the recent adventure.*

OOC: What time of day is it.  I don't have anything else planned for a while[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 21, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
*The ship took off already fairly late at night, actually.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Oct 21, 2005)

[sblock=Rysil Only]*Yuriko completed her meditation, her mind realizing just how late it was.  On the prior ship, she didn't have any responsibilities (or very few), Yuriko wasn't certain what would be required of her here on the mission.  She gathered her weapons and stepped outside her room, closing the door behind her.  Then Yuriko put her sandals on and headed up on deck to speak with someone in charge.*[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 25, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Zaeryn]
"Well then, I'll choose to take that as a compliment," Valyssa replies coyly.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 26, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“As you should Valyssa, as you should...I guess I’ll just have to learn a little more restraint if I wish to hear more of the tale at one time,” Zaeryn replies mischievously, “Though your proximity alone stirs my thoughts to other things, making it very difficult...”

OOC: I’ve forgotten exactly where I was going with this...but I guess this will do.  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## DrZombie (Oct 27, 2005)

Gaius stands on the deck, looking at the surroundingd.
_Dis is gonna be a long, long lonely trip_


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 28, 2005)

Talia:
[sblock]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Well, that's up to you. Anything else you would like to ask me?"




"No, that's all captain. Thankyou for your time," Diedrik said, and took his leave back to the deck.[/sblock]

Diedrik appears back on deck, waving to Gaius when he appears.


----------



## Bront (Oct 29, 2005)

Talia/RA:
[sblock]Kirkesh and Vanessa approach the Captain. (in eldish) "Captain Talia?  Tis good to meet you.  I am Kirkesh, and this is Vanessa D'Étoile.  I appologize for the intrusion on your ship, but I was a good friend of Captain Panache, and often sailed with and for him.  We were hoping our presence would not be an undue empass on the ship, and I offer you my services as an experianced sailor to earn our keep."

Kirkesh bows to the captain durring his speach, and indicates Vanessa when he introduces her.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 29, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kirkesh]
"Ah, yes.  Welcome, Kirkesh and Vanessa.  Diedrik has told me of you.  If you are both willing to help out on the expedition, you are welcome on my ship and you can use that spare double room if you like.  Actually, we were down by two from the numbers I had been expecting until you two showed up, so it works out quite nicely, actually."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Oct 29, 2005)

[sblock=Talia/RA]"Good to hear.  I've been a sailor for... well... quite a while, so I hope to prove valuable.  And Vanessa has been hoping perhaps to learn to pilot a helm as well, if you might be able to arange a time for that."

Kirkesh pauses to let Vanessa add anything she wishes before continuing.

"On a different note, Vanessa and I were hoping that if it wouldn't be too much trouble... Captains have authority over all things while in space, and we were hoping that you could perhaps perform a small wedding cerimony for us."  He smiles and rubs Vanessa's hand tenderly.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 29, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kirkesh]


> Kirkesh pauses to let Vanessa add anything she wishes before continuing.




"Umm, yes.  Learning that would be so exciting!...Umm if it wouldn't be too much trouble, captain?"

"Oh, not at all, Vanessa.  I'd be happy to help show you how it is done."



			
				Kirkesh said:
			
		

> "On a different note, Vanessa and I were hoping that if it wouldn't be too much trouble... Captains have authority over all things while in space, and we were hoping that you could perhaps perform a small wedding cerimony for us."




"Uhhh....well....Diedrik mentioned this, but...I must say, I'm not really qualified to perform such a ceremony."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Oct 29, 2005)

[sblock=Talia]"Well, if it's trouble, I don't wish to impose.  But, I argue that as Captain, you are more than qualified.  It doesn't need to be anything fancy, just a simple cerimony.  I'm sure we can even provide you with what to say, but it would mean a lot to me, to us, if you could."[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 29, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kirkesh]
"Well, if you tell me what to say, I'll be happy to do it.  I'm just unsure about how official or authentic it would really be, compared to a big fancy Rowaini wedding ceremony."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Oct 29, 2005)

[sblock=Talia]"Well, I'm going to leave most of the decisions to my lovely Vanessa here, but I'm sure we can set up something simple yet elegant."[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 30, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kirkesh]
"Well, if you want me to preside, I guess I could try..."

"I'll try, I guess, Kirkesh...I don't really know much about planning weddings...the matches for us are usually determined by the fathers and the husband and the planning is done by servants and experts." 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Oct 30, 2005)

[sblock=Talia/RA]"I just want something small, where I can vow to you the promise that my heart will always be yours sweet Vanessa."  He smiles and holds her close.  "If not under the stars, then elsewhere is fine, but I only thought it was a fitting start to our new life togeather."[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 30, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kirkesh]
"Under the stars sounds wonderful, Kirkesh...I'm just not sure what to organise.  I mean, I've been to weddings, but never planned one and they were always very upscale, so I'm not sure what to do for a smaller ceremony.  I guess just make some vows under the stars?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Oct 30, 2005)

[sblock=Talia/Vanessa]
"Well, love, use your imagination.  What do you want?  Music?  Maybe a little dance?  Some simple vows?  I'm sure you can think of something.  For me, it will be complete with you there, and that's all I need."

"Captain, I don't mean to take up much more of your time.  Let me know what you need of me, and I'm sure Vanessa can make herself available for Helm training whenever you get the chance.  We can get back to you with more details of the wedding.  It was a pleasure meeting you."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 30, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kirkesh]
"I don't know...I guess some music would be nice.  Diedrik seemed like a nice enough guy, so maybe he can help?"

"Yes, it was nice to meet you too.  I look forward to speaking to you more on our journey."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Oct 30, 2005)

[sblock=Talia/Vanessa]"Yes, we can seek him out again.  If simple, under the stars, with some music, and perhaps a dance with my love is good for you my love, then we can easily make this work here I'm sure."  He gives her a tender kiss.

"I look forward to it as well Captain."  Kirkesh bows and takes his leave with Vanessa.[/sblock]

[sblock=OOC for all]I'm generaly ready to continue on beyond introductions, and have no problems with RA moving to the next appropriate scene with a quick summary if everyone else is ok.[/sblock]

[sblock=Diedrik, generaly in the open, in Rowaini]Kirkesh and Vanessa wander the ship till they find Diedrik.

"Greetings Diedrik, I know we talked to you earlier about music for our wedding.  I think we're going with something simple, if perhaps you have something you could play before, or even durring in the background, our exchanging vows, and then perhaps a few songs to dance too, we would be much appreciated.  And I'm sure we can arange some sort of payment if you wish."[/sblock]


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 30, 2005)

It doesn't take Kirkesh and Vanessa long to locate Diedrik, he's back up on deck meandering about. He can be heard humming, regurlarly shifting between tunes, and pausing to write when apparently satisfied with what comes to mind.

Kirkesh & Vanessa (in Rowaini, easily observable):
[sblock]"Greetings Diedrik, I know we talked to you earlier about music for our wedding. I think we're going with something simple, if perhaps you have something you could play before, or even durring in the background, our exchanging vows, and then perhaps a few songs to dance too, we would be much appreciated. And I'm sure we can arange some sort of payment if you wish."

*Diedrik shrugs.*

"Something to do on a long trip, right? There's only so much to be done here on deck so I need something to occupy me. And forget payment, it's a special occasion, right? Back on the subject of music though, I've been sorting through a few tunes already," he says, taking out a small book and flicking through to a couple of pages covered in notes, "Considering Lady D'Etoile's home region I've got 'Sun and Moon' and 'Morning Dew', both nice songs originating from the vicinity. Heh, and if my talent for trivia serves me, 'Morning Dew' was written by a D'Etoile perhaps fifty years ago?

"Kirkesh, I'm not sure where you're from but you have a southern look to you. If anything I thought you might like 'Winter Warmth' and 'Give my Heart'. Anyway, those aren't all my ideas," Diedrik hands them the notebook, open on few brief lists of song titles, "If you have any preferences out of them, or if there's something you'd like to hear in particular, or something in there that you don't think would suit... well, you get the idea."[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 1, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kirkesh and Diedrik, Rowaini, Easily Observable]
"Hmm...Sun and Moon and Morning Dew both sound wonderful, and yes, you're right that Morning Dew was composed by my great-aunt Berenice."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Nov 1, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Vanessa and Diedrik, Rowaini, Easily Observable]
"'Winter Warmth' and 'Give my Heart' sound wonderful for me as well.  Do you by chance know the Eldish song <<in eldish>>'



Spoiler



Hero of my Heart


'?  It's one I've come uppon in my travels that speaks so much to me."

[sblock=OOC]Hero of my Heart is a sweet ballad of a woman who is saved and courted by a mysterious hero.[sblock=RA Only]Yes, indeed, it is a song composed about the Protector of the Night, though Kirkesh will only claim that it inspired him if cornered.  The romance, of course, is semi-ficticious, but it is a sweet ballad.[/sblock][/sblock]
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Festy_Dog (Nov 1, 2005)

Kirkesh & Vanessa (in Rowaini, easily observable):
[sblock]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Hmm...Sun and Moon and Morning Dew both sound wonderful, and yes, you're right that Morning Dew was composed by my great-aunt Berenice."




"Hehe, behold my talent for useless trivia. Perhaps one day I could refine it into something actually useful," Diedrik says amiably, glad his memory hadn't failed him.



			
				Bront said:
			
		

> "'Winter Warmth' and 'Give my Heart' sound wonderful for me as well. Do you by chance know the Eldish song <<in eldish>>'Hero of my Heart'? It's one I've come uppon in my travels that speaks so much to me."




"Hmm, name sounds familiar. I probably have it," Diedrik responds, plucking another small book from another pocket, this time filled with Eldish text.

He flicks through until he arrives to a certain few pages, which he inspects more slowly.

"This may be it. Mysterious hero saves the damsel in distress?" he gives a wry smile, and looks back and forth between Kirkesh and Vanessa, "Considering what little I know of you two I'd wager you met under similar circumstances."

Diedrik chuckles mischeviously, and offers Kirkesh the book.[/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Nov 2, 2005)

Deidrick said:
			
		

> Kirkesh & Vanessa (in Rowaini, easily observable):
> [sblock]"This may be it. Mysterious hero saves the damsel in distress?" he gives a wry smile, and looks back and forth between Kirkesh and Vanessa, "Considering what little I know of you two I'd wager you met under similar circumstances."
> 
> Diedrik chuckles mischeviously, and offers Kirkesh the book.[/sblock]



[sblock=Diedrick & Vanessa (in Rowaini, Easily Observable)]"Simply doing my part to save a beautiful damsel from an ordinary life.  However, the song speaks to me somehow, and I think my deal Vanessa will find it most enchanting."[/sblock]


----------



## Festy_Dog (Nov 2, 2005)

Kirkesh & Vanessa (in Rowaini, easily observable):
[sblock]







			
				Bront said:
			
		

> "Simply doing my part to save a beautiful damsel from an ordinary life. However, the song speaks to me somehow, and I think my deal Vanessa will find it most enchanting."




"Very well, consider it added," Diedrik says, making a mental note, "Anything you'd like in particular, Vanessa?"[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 2, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kirkesh and Diedrik, Rowaini, Easily Observable]
"There's a song my mother always used to sing when I was younger, before she..."

"It was called The Crystal Princess...I never could find anyone else around who knew it, though."

[SBLOCK=Diedrik]*The Crystal Princess is a hauntingly beautiful Eldish ode about a legendary princess of Kanath, long ago.  Legend says that the Great Crater was caused by a meteor's collision with the planet, and before that, Kanath was not barren and had other kingdoms.*[/SBLOCK]
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Festy_Dog (Nov 3, 2005)

Kirkesh & Vanessa (in Rowaini, easily observable):
[sblock]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "There's a song my mother always used to sing when I was younger, before she..."
> 
> "It was called The Crystal Princess...I never could find anyway else around who knew it, though."




"Wow, would you believe I have that song? I've been lucky to accumulate a fair bit of rare music during my travels. It's somewhere between page 50 and 60," he indicates the Eldish book he had given Kirkesh, Diedrik was impressed by the beautiful woman's taste in music, "It's one of my favourites. I'd be honoured to perform it."

He hums a few bars, making sure he could remember it correctly.[/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Nov 3, 2005)

[sblock=Diedrick & Vanessa (in Rowaini, Easily Observable)]"Wonderful.  Then I think the music is settled.  Thank you again Deidrick."  Kirkesh smiles and offers a respectful nod of his head.

OOC: Didn't want this to turn into 'Stump the Troubidor'   "Oh, do you know the Valsian classic 'Me so Horny' by Tuliiv Cruu?"      [/sblock]


----------



## Festy_Dog (Nov 3, 2005)

Bront (ooc):
[sblock]Heh, thanks. He was getting pretty close to a 'That one... I actually don't know, sorry.'   [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 4, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Zaeryn]
"I just have that effect on people, I guess," Valyssa winks and gives Zaeryn a kiss.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Nov 4, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Really? Well it’s fortunate for me then that my intimidating physical presence is keeping them all away,” Zaeryn teases.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 4, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Zaeryn]
"Maybe they're all afraid that you'll turn them into a frog or zap that with a bolt of lightning," Valyssa teases.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Nov 4, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“If that’s the case, I’m glad they don’t know I’m not that powerful yet...I don’t know what I’d do if I lost you my love.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 4, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Zaeryn]
"Oh, I'm sure you'd be breaking more hearts soon enough, you insatiable rogue, you," Valyssa teases, kissing Zaeryn on the lips.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Nov 4, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Well I think I’d lament my ill luck for a while first, though you may be right,” Zaeryn teases, returning her kiss, “Of course I don’t know that anyone else would compare to you my angelic vixen.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 4, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Zaeryn]
"Oh, don't be silly.  I may not be a dime a dozen, but I know there's plenty of prettier girls than me on Vanarca, and surely even more of them across the Spheres," she ponders, grasping for an example, "Like Vanessa, for instance."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Nov 4, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Well she is pretty and desirable, but for me you’re more appealing in both areas Valyssa,” Zaeryn replies, kissing her on the lips, “Of course it’s not just your beauty I’m interested in, your intellect and bubbly personality attract me too.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 4, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Zaeryn]
"Aww, that's so sweet of you to say that Zaeryn...Bubbly, am I?  Like a glass of good champagne or a gabby girl who won't stop talking?" she sticks her tongue out.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Nov 4, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Oh, definitely like a glass of good champagne!”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 4, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Zaeryn]
"Good, because I didn't want to think that I had been too gabby," Valyssa teases.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Nov 4, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Well I hope I haven’t been to wordy or boring myself,” Tiberius teases, “I do get a little caught up in magic at times.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 4, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Zaeryn]"Well, whether it's arcane magic or the bewitching magic of my lips," with this Valyssa sweeps him up in another kiss, sighing as she finishes, "I don't mind one bit."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Nov 4, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“See what I mean...you are the perfect match for me,” Zaeryn sighs contentedly, “I doubt there is another in all the spheres who would suit me so well.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 4, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Zaeryn]
"Well, according to _Psychological Theories of Attraction_, the three main factors in attraction are proximity, physical appearance, and similarity, in that order."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Nov 4, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Well the first two seem necessary to be together long enough to judge the third if you meet in person,” Zaeryn replies grinning, “We certainly did it that way at least, and I must say it was a wonderful introduction.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 4, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Zaeryn]
"Well the converse of the proximity principle contends that for every perfect match that leads to true love, there were probably many others that never met due to proximity...You could've fallen into some other girl's bosom that day and never met me, for instance," Valyssa points out with an impish grin.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Nov 4, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Well that’s true, though then the other factors would still need to be right too, and I doubt I would have the luck to run into another beautiful woman who had enough similar interests for it to last past a brief assignation.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 4, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Zaeryn]
"Well, actually, I think you'd be surprised just how common our shared interests are in Altania--what about Alyria?--but I'm willing to entertain the belief that I'm special," Valyssa grins.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Nov 4, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“You’re probably right about our common interests, but I do think you’re special and it doesn’t hurt that you are one of the most beautiful girls I’ve ever seen...as for Alyria, well I wouldn’t have met her except for meeting you, though she did say that is was too bad I was already taken,” Zaeryn says mischievously.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 4, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Zaeryn]
"Ah see, there you go," Valyssa replies equally mischievously, "Beautiful, eh?" Valyssa turns to gaze at her reflection in the small mirror on the room's wall, "I could see above average, I guess, but I'm not so pretty...I guess seeing the same reflection in the mirror so long has convinced me that I am plain and ordinary..."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Nov 4, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Well that just means you’re not vain, which makes you even more adorable and appealing to me,” Zaeryn replies, kissing Valyssa on the lips, “Why what do you see when you look at me?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 4, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Zaeryn]
"I see your big blue eyes...they look so humane and kind.  It lets me gaze into your soul and see your pure love shining through.  And the rest of you...you're part pretty-boy and part handsome, and according to studies of attraction, your physical beauty is attractive because it evolutionarily indicates success and healthy children."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Nov 4, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Well I wouldn’t consider myself a pretty-boy at all, just like you I see myself as perhaps being above average if not plain. I’ve never been sought for my appearance before, but I’m pleased you find me attractive in that way. Hmm, they certainly teach some detailed information at Avani don’t they...I’ve definitely never considered attraction, beauty, and the like in such a fashion.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 4, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Zaeryn]"Now now...I didn't say you were a pretty boy, just part pretty-boy.  Don't flatter yourself now," she giggles before continuing, "Just kidding!  Yes, well some people say that all they teach at Avani is just fluff compared to other academies, but it's not--we have just as much theory and knowledge, it's just different."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Nov 4, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]*Taking the ribbing readily, Zaeryn chuckles along with Valyssa as she jokes about him being a pretty-boy or part pretty-boy as the case may be.*

“It certainly is different, although they’re probably the two most similar schools in a funny kind of way...at Avani you learn to understand and change people emotionally, while at Erilan we study how to change them physically...”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 4, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Zaeryn]"I suppose...sometimes the greatest rivalries are caused from similar trains of thought that differ on one majour ideology."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Nov 4, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Well I don’t ascribe to the belief that any one school is superior anyway, so that shouldn’t come between us at least,” Zaeryn replies, “I’m always ready to hear new ideas.”

OOC: You know not every word has a ‘u’ after the ‘o’ right.  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 4, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Zaeryn]
"Well that's good to hear, my love," Valyssa replies with a smile.

(OOC: Yup.  Google says majour has a u and minor doesn't.  Is that wrong?  It's hard to spell things right when you're taught how to spell everything wrong in grade school  )
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Nov 4, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Yes, I’m pretty open-minded about most things...I trust you are too my love,” Zaeryn prompts, grinning in return.

OOC: Well my dictionary which uses proper British english spells it ‘major’ and that’s the way we were taught to spell it (just so you don’t worry we were taught to spell colour, flavour, etc. with the ‘u’). I’m pretty sure majour is a French spelling.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 4, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Zaeryn]
"Well, I have to admit I can never really get excited about flashy Evocation killing spells, but that's more because I dislike violence than because I'm a school elitist," Valyssa admits.

(OOC: D'oh!  That's what I get for using Google as a spellchecker (all of my spellcheckers do it the other way).  I always thought that it was weird that major and minor wouldn't be symmetrical.  )
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Nov 4, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Well I don’t have a lot of those, they comprise less that one-sixth of my spell knowledge...even less if you count cantrips, though there are flashy killing spells in other schools too and I do have a few of those. Hmm, I really think you should learn one or two though, just in case you need to defend yourself, as your mind magic won’t effect certain types of creatures. Of course certain creatures are resistant or immune to flashy Evocation spells too, but it’s good to be able to react to anything.”

OOC: Google as a spellchecker, that’s a good one...half the time you don’t even know if you’re getting english or a bad translation.  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 5, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Zaeryn]
"Well, not [I[everything[/I] I have is mind magic--I have a good number of non-aggressive spells as well.  I feel that the best way to protect myself is to have magic that can help me escape.  I would never want to kill anyone, so it works out fine for me."

(OOC: Well, I only accept Google's results if there are a number of hits at least in the 10,000s.)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Nov 5, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Well I didn’t expect it to be all you had, but I was correct in my assumption that you had no other form of offensive capability. As long as you can escape I’m happy, though at times you may want to be able to defend others as well.”

OOC: I see you’ve been off tormenting the D&D Rules Forum.  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 5, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Zaeryn]
"Well, I can defend others using defensive spells or mind control."

(OOC: It's fun!)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Nov 5, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Well I was speaking if mind control doesn’t work, but each to his or her own I say...at least our abilities will compliment each other,” Zaeryn replies, giving Valyssa a kiss.

OOC: I know I had fun poking at Hypersmurf a while back about 3.5 flanking...he just sticks with the same arguement and won’t answer any queries that fall outside his position...it's quite humourous to say the least.  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 5, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Zaeryn]
"Yes, at least they do compliment each other well.  I'm sorry, Zaeryn, but I just don't like hurting people."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Nov 5, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“I don’t like it either Valyssa and given the choice I won’t, but sometimes they just don’t give you a choice.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 5, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Zaeryn]
"There's always another choice.  It may not be one you like, but there always is one."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Nov 5, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Yes, certainly I could let people die, but that’s not a choice I’m prepared to make,” Zaeryn replies, a frown crossing his face...after several moments his frown changes back to a smile as he embraces Valyssa tightly, “Well this is far too dark a topic for the bed my love, and I really don’t want to argue on such a happy night...”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 5, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Zaeryn]
"You could help them escape..." Valyssa begins to answer, but she quiets down and nods in agreement at Zaeryn's admonition, "You're right.  Let's change the topic.  What do you want to talk about, my love?"  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Nov 5, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Please...finish what you were going to say my precious Valyssa,” Zaeryn replies, smiling as he touches her face gently, “It’s not fair of me to cut you off when I’ve said something you wish to reply to, but understand I’m more than willing to help people escape if it’s an option. The blasting spells, at least for me, are a last resort when nothing else dissuades those that wish to harm others...”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 5, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Zaeryn]
"Well, I can stop someone who's attacking with mind magic unless they are some kind of mindless automaton, in which case it should be very easy to escape, that's all."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Nov 5, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Well hopefully that will always be so, but I’m sure there are some creatures other than mindless constructs who are immune to mind magic. I suppose that’s something we may well find out on this voyage,” Zaeryn chuckles.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 5, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Zaeryn]
"If you use the correct sort of illusions, they can fool even creatures immune to mind-affecting spells."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Nov 5, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Okay, okay, I give up...you do things your way, and I’ll do them mine,” Zaeryn says, chuckling again, “Really I don’t care terribly much about the method used, it’s the results that matter, but your methods do sound interesting enough to learn and add to my arsenal. We’re just not taught to think that way at Erilan, but I’m quickly learning that they don’t know everything my love.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 5, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Zaeryn]
"Well, then I'm glad to be broadening your horizons, my love."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Nov 5, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“I only hope I’m giving you a gift of equal value, as you've introduced me to a lot of new concepts...”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 5, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Zaeryn]
"Oh, I'm sure you are, my love."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Nov 5, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Well I’m glad you’re learning something from me, even if I have no idea what it is,” Zaeryn laughs, as he caresses Valyssa gently along her side.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 5, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Zaeryn]
"Hmm...I'm sure there was something.  We can try to figure it out if you like, my love."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Nov 5, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“I guess we could, but I have no idea where to start,” Zaeryn replies, his fingers dancing absently over her hip.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 5, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Zaeryn]
"Mmm..." Valyssa sighs absently as she arches her back and rolls her head back, "Well, we don't have to then.  We both know it's there somewhere, and that is enough for me."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Nov 5, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“You’re right, it doesn’t matter...really my love, as long as we delight in each others company it makes no difference who learns what from whom,” Zaeryn replies, as he reaches up to stroke her hair, “I’m just glad I have someone who understands and loves me.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 5, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Zaeryn]
"Good...I'm glad of that too, my love...I'm glad of that too."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Nov 5, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]*With that Zaeryn enfolds Valyssa in his arms, hugging her close as he engages her in a deep passionate kiss.*

OOC: I’ll assume the last word was supposed to be too.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 5, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Zaeryn]*Valyssa returns the kiss passionately and then yawns and closes her eyes, clinging against Zaeryn.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Nov 5, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Don’t forget to wake me if you go looking for ice cream,” Zaeryn teases, stroking her back as he closes his own eyes.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 5, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Zaeryn]
*Valyssa murmurs, half-asleep already:*

"Oh, I wouldn't want to bother you with my insomnia, my..."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Nov 5, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“You’re never a bother my love,” Zaeryn whispers in her ear, even though he assumes she’s asleep.

*Imparting a brief kiss on her cheek, he places his head on the pillow and lets sleep take him as well.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 5, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Yuriko]
*Yuriko doesn't find anyone in charge on deck, though she does manage to locate someone in the Helmsman's Chambre, probably the captain based on what Mobility said.*

*Captain Talia, if such she is, is a beautiful woman who bears racial resemblance to Kirkesh's woman Vanessa, with long dark hair and bright silver eyes. She is wearing a gorgeous blue and silver gown.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 5, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kirkesh and Diedrik, Rowaini, Easily Observable]
"Wow, you have it?  That's incredible!  Thank you, Diedrik!"
[/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Nov 6, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Vanessa and Diedrik, Rowan, Easily Observable]
"Yes, indeed.  Thank you, Diedrik.  This will indeed be a special occasion." 

Kirkesh stiffles a yawn.

"It's been a long day, I think perhaps it is time to retire for the eve."
[/sblock]

[sblock=On Deck, Eldish, Easily Observable] "Good night everyone, I look forward to working with all of you on the 'morrow." [/sblock]


----------



## Keia (Nov 7, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Female Larakese Martial Artist*

[sblock=Rystil only]Yuriko approached the Captain tentatively, patiently waiting just within her range of vision to be recognized before approaching fully.[/sblock]


----------



## Festy_Dog (Nov 7, 2005)

Kirkesh & Vanessa (in Rowaini, easily observable):
[sblock]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Wow, you have it? That's incredible! Thank you, Diedrik!"




Diedrik inclines his head respectfully towards the noblewoman.

"'Tis my pleasure, m'lady," he replies.



			
				Bront said:
			
		

> Kirkesh stiffles a yawn.
> 
> "It's been a long day, I think perhaps it is time to retire for the eve."




"Then I shall bid you both good eve, and I'll see you both tomorrow. Rest well."[/sblock]

Diedrik bows to Kirkesh and Vanessa as they take their leave. He remains on deck until he is relieved by another member of the crew.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 7, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Yuriko]
*The captain seems a bit distracted by her Spelljamming duties, but after a short while, she quickly turns to Yuriko with a start, a smile on her lips.*

"Oh, sorry about that.  I didn't see you there, you were so quiet and patient.  You must be Yotsu Yuriko.  Greetings Yotsu-san...yes, I think that's right--is it the last name or the first name?  I'm sorry, but I actually don't know Larakese."

"But anyway, welcome to the Hesychia.  This is the Helmsman's Chambre.  What can I do for you?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Nov 8, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Female Larakese Martial Artist*

[SBLOCK=Rystil Only]







			
				Captain Talia said:
			
		

> "Oh, sorry about that.  I didn't see you there, you were so quiet and patient.  You must be Yotsu Yuriko.  Greetings Yotsu-san...yes, I think that's right--is it the last name or the first name?  I'm sorry, but I actually don't know Larakese . . . But anyway, welcome to the Hesychia.  This is the Helmsman's Chambre.  What can I do for you?"



"Yuriko or Yuriko-san would be fine, Captain Talia-sama,"  Yuriko replied, bowing to the captain.  "I was informed that I was selected for this journey but I am uncertain what is required of me at this time, Captain-sama.  Am I part of the crew? Part of the passengers?  Are there duties I need to perform?  Am I on guard duty and is there a schedule that I am unaware of?  I apologize, Captain-sama, but there are too many questions in my head for me to sleep until they were put to rest."

*Yuriko kept her eyes downcast, somewhat uncomfortable that she did not know what she should be doing.  Her speech was fairly quick, as her mind flitted from question to question.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 8, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Yuriko]
"Okay, I'll go with Yuriko then.  It's a pretty name, and the san doesn't roll off the tongue as well, at least for me.  Well...let's see...technically, you are an expedition member.  We would be grateful if you help out along with the crew, but your main purpose will be for protection of the crew and other members of the expedition in the event of an emergency.  I have heard that you come highly recommended for your bravery and skill by your monastery, so hopefully this shouldn't be any trouble for you.  Any other skill that you could lend the expedition would be greatly appreciated as well, of course."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Nov 8, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Female Larakese Martial Artist*

[SBLOCK=Rystil Only]







			
				Captain Talia said:
			
		

> "Okay, I'll go with Yuriko then.  It's a pretty name, and the san doesn't roll off the tongue as well, at least for me.  Well...let's see...technically, you are an expedition member.  We would be grateful if you help out along with the crew, but your main purpose will be for protection of the crew and other members of the expedition in the event of an emergency.  I have heard that you come highly recommended for your bravery and skill by your monastery, so hopefully this shouldn't be any trouble for you.  Any other skill that you could lend the expedition would be greatly appreciated as well, of course."



"Very well, Captain Talia-sama,"  Yuriko replied bowing.  "Has a schedule of watches been established? . . . Is such a thing necessary?  Regardless, I can assist on such things if you wish it." [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Nov 8, 2005)

[sblock=Rystil Only]Kirkesh smiles at Vanessa and gives her a tender kiss when they return to their room.

"Well, tis a good start to our grand voyage, is not my love?"

"I'm curious though.  How do you think your father managed to get to Eldiz as quickly as he did?" [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 8, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Yuriko]
"Hmm...I'd guess that I watch schedule would be useful if we were to use it, though I haven't really set one yet.  The crew knows when to stay awake, and we'll need at least two spellcasters, myself included, to man the helm each day, but you need not worry about that, I guess.  Would you like to help with the watch order?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 8, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kirkesh]
"Hmm...I think we had exceptionally bad luck and he must have been headed out here already.  Either for a business reason or perhaps he determined that the gala I claimed to be attending as my reason for being here was a fake, or maybe he wanted to come too."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Nov 8, 2005)

[sblock=RA] "Well, he must care an awful lot about you if he's willing to go this far just to check up on you."[COLOR=]  Kirkesh smiles and brushes a stray hair out of Vanessa's face.  "I can't blame him for going to such great lengths to protect someone so precious though." [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 8, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kirkesh]*Vanessa sighs a bit and then catches herself and regains her composure.*

"No...he surely just wanted to get back his property.  A beautiful daughter is a powerful tool for advancing the family's fortunes, as she could catch the eye of some old lord with wealth and power or his son, perhaps even a prince--in fact, it is considered the daughter's duty to marry and create alliances..."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Nov 8, 2005)

[sblock=RA]Kirkesh draws Vanessa into a hug.  "It sounds like you and your father never saw eye to eye.  I'm sorry to hear that.  It's a shame he can't see more in the lovely daughter he raised.  You're far more than just some token Vanessa."[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 8, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kirkesh]"Thank you, Kirkesh...I'm just glad I was always able to remind myself that...some poor girls I know allowed themselves to become deluded by society's view of them until they became no more than the trophy wives that others saw them as..."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Nov 8, 2005)

[sblock=RA] "That must rot at the very unions of marriage.  Of course, you mentioned that female to female attraction was somewhat encouraged, but with wives being trophies, it must mean little to the solidarity of a marriage." [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 8, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kirkesh]
"Well...not really.  They become devoted wives and dote on their husband, serving him in whatever way he pleases...and they just smile blithely as he takes mistresses as he pleases."

"As to female to female attraction, it is due in part to the fact that girls spend almost all of their time with girls and women until they are married.  The men don't discourage it because many find it arousing."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Nov 8, 2005)

[sblock=Rystil] "Well, that's so sad to hear, though I'm glad you can find me attractive in any form."

"Vanessa, my heart is yours, wholely and truely, as I believe yours is mine.  And I want our marriage to be a symbol of that love.  I will trust in you as to how open you want our marriage to be, for while I am a free spirit, my heart will always be yours, and I don't ever want you to question that." [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 8, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kirkesh]
"Well, I've always been taught that a wife should always be faithful to her husband to maintain the uttermost purity of the bloodline for the heir, but also that men are naturally attracted to various multiple women so that they can spread their seed prosperously among the next generation."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Nov 8, 2005)

[sblock]"Well, that's a hard lesson to be taught, but that's not what I care about my love.  I want to know what you want?  What are you comfortable with?  And know that I will only ask of you what you ask of me in this regard."[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 8, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kirkesh]
"Well...what they teach us is the way I'm used to it, so it's fine with me if you'd like to have an open marriage."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Nov 8, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Rystil]Kirkesh gives Vanessa a tender kiss.  

"I'm glad you feel that way my love.  Just remember that my heart is true to you, and don't ever be afraid to tell me if you feel otherwise.  Your love is more important to me than the pleasure of 1000 nymphs.  And, admittedly, there are some... interesting experiences I'd never want to deny you my love"[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 8, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kirkesh]
"That's so sweet of you, Kirkesh!"

"Hmm?  What interesting experiences?"[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Nov 8, 2005)

[sblock=Rystil]"Well, I've spent some time on Amaranthia, and, well, the Nymphs and Sidhe take take pleasure and love quite seriously.  Tis an experience I hope to share with you someday."[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 8, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kirkesh]
"Which one?  Taking pleasure and love seriously or visiting Amaranthia?"[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Nov 8, 2005)

[sblock=Rystil]"The... well... rapture and bliss of being with a nymph.  It's... well, it's something special.  I've done what I can to try to emulate them, and give you similar feelings when we explored back in the bath house, but there is so much more to their ways..."

Kirkesh draws Vanessa into a slow, passionate kiss.

"I have spent my life exploring the pleasures of the spheres.  There are many I wish to share with you, but the greatest one of all is still finding you, and all else pales in compairison."[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 8, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kirkesh]
"You're sweet, Kirkesh.  I'd be delighted to experience all the pleasures you have in store for me and join you at your side as you discover even more."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Nov 8, 2005)

[sblock=Rystil]"That, my love, would be the greatest pleasure of all."

Kirkesh takes the opertunity to explore love and pleasure with Vanessa, till the time comes when exhaustion takes over.

"I love you my sweet Vanessa." he says, kissing her gently and caressing her soft skin as she lays in his arms.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 8, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kirkesh]"I love you too," Vanessa replies dreamily, and also a bit sleepily, as the adrenaline from their narrow escape and their lovemaking dies down, reminding her that her body is tired, having only gotten a few hours of sleep yet this night."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Nov 8, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Female Larakese Martial Artist*

[SBLOCK=Rystil Only]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Hmm...I'd guess that I watch schedule would be useful if we were to use it, though I haven't really set one yet.  The crew knows when to stay awake, and we'll need at least two spellcasters, myself included, to man the helm each day, but you need not worry about that, I guess.  Would you like to help with the watch order?"



"No, Captain-sama, I would not presume to take such responsibility from you,"  Yuriko replied.  "I must apologize that I am not able to converse in many languages, which would make it very difficult to organize such things.  Perhaps the one called Diedrik would be more appropriate.  He seems to speak well with the others.  I could help him with the watch order, but I think he retired for the evening already."

Yuriko stifled a yawn in the middle of her explanation.  She considers herself unworthy of such an honor as helping to organize the watch order for the ship.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Nov 8, 2005)

[sblock=Rystil] Kirkesh drifts off to sleep, with Vanessa in his arms, knowing tomorow will promise to be a new day and a new adventure[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 8, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Yuriko]
"Well, you speak Eldish beautifully, and that's probably enough to communicate with most of the others on the ship, I'd imagine.  Perhaps I will ask Diedrik about it later, if you'd prefer--I spoke to him earlier tonight."

"You know, you look very tired, Yuriko.  I know it is late, so I hope you aren't staying awake because of me if you need rest."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Nov 8, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Female Larakese Martial Artist*

[SBLOCK=Yuriko]







			
				Captain Talia said:
			
		

> "Well, you speak Eldish beautifully, and that's probably enough to communicate with most of the others on the ship, I'd imagine.  Perhaps I will ask Diedrik about it later, if you'd prefer--I spoke to him earlier tonight."
> 
> "You know, you look very tired, Yuriko.  I know it is late, so I hope you aren't staying awake because of me if you need rest."



"I do not mind, Captain-sama,"  Yuriko explained.  "I did not want to be remiss in my duties on the first night of my arrival here.  If I have no further duties this evening, I would retire, but if you would like for me to watch for a while . . . or to keep you company, I can do that as well."

*Yuriko tried to get a read on how martially competent the Captain was, perhaps what her trade was.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 8, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Yuriko]
"Well, I don't want to keep you awake with duties if you are tired, but if you'd like to stay to keep me company, that would be nice too, Yuriko.  Oh, and you can just call me Talia...truth be told, I'm not all that used to being a captain, so it still seems stiff to call me by that title instead of my name."

*By Yuriko's estimation, Talia isn't a warrior, and Yuriko's exposure to the ship that took her from Xarata indicates that the one who mans the helm, as Talia is doing now, generally has arcane powers.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Nov 8, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Female Larakese Martial Artist*

[SBLOCK=Rystil Only]







			
				Talia said:
			
		

> "Well, I don't want to keep you awake with duties if you are tired, but if you'd like to stay to keep me company, that would be nice too, Yuriko.  Oh, and you can just call me Talia...truth be told, I'm not all that used to being a captain, so it still seems stiff to call me by that title instead of my name."



"Very well, Talia-sama," Yuriko replied somewhat stiffly, as though she were getting used to the words.  "Thank you for the offer to stay with you for a while, sadly, I should not remain . . . perhaps tomorrow evening if you do not mind.  I am somewhat tired, and I am uncertain how long it will take to get to sleep in this different environment.  Once I am certain there will be no trouble I will be able to remain here longer with you.  If I cannot sleep I will return to 'keep you company.' "

OOC: While I could probably stay, other others are getting itchy, and I want everyone to enjoy your great GMing and storytelling skills! [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 9, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Yuriko]
*Talia nods.*

"Very well then, have a pleasant sleep Yuriko, and I'll see you tomorrow."

(OOC: Okey dokey )
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 9, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Diedrik]*Diedrik stays up on the deck, gazing out into Wildspace as he mans the sails and the ship moves on, not yet as tired as the others who have gone to bed thanks to his late wake-up this morning.  After a while, he notices Valyssa talking to Mobility over across the deck.  A while later, the two of them head belowdecks, leaving Diedrik alone with the other crewmen and big Gaius.  Eventually, Diedrik's shift begins to draw to a close, and he starts to think about getting some rest.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Nov 9, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Female Larakese Martial Artist*

[SBLOCK=Rystil]







			
				Talia said:
			
		

> "Very well then, have a pleasant sleep Yuriko, and I'll see you tomorrow."



"Doma, Talia-sama," Yuriko replied, "May the rest of your evening be untroubled."

Yuriko bowed, then back out and exited the room.  Once on deck again, she looked around for anything out of the ordinary on one circuit around the deck.  Then she went down to her cabin, intent on getting some sleep.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 9, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Yuriko]*Yuriko sees Diedrik and other crew members working on the ship and the big Tralg milling about.  Looks like nothing out of the ordinary, at least for this ship.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Nov 9, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Female Larakese Martial Artist*

[sblock=Rystil]While she was tempted to speak with the Tralg and Diedrik, mostly with Diedrik translating, Yuriko decided against it and returned to her cabin.  Once there, she left her sandals outside her room, and entered.  She prepared her futon and pillows for sleep, and readied herself, taking some time to comb out her long hair.  Thoughts of the evening drifted in and out of her mind as she performed the relaxing ritual.

Finally, she knelt before her small portable shrine and prayed to her ancestors, thanking them for their guidance and asking that they continue to guide her in all things.[/sblock]


----------



## Festy_Dog (Nov 10, 2005)

Main deck, easily observable:
[sblock]*Diedrik yawns and stretches. It was time he got some sleep.*

Eldish, easily observable:
[sblock]"I'm headed below deck, gonna get some rest," he says to the closest other crewmember.[/sblock]

*He waves to Gaius as he meanders to the stairs, pointing to himself then pointing to the approximate direction of his quarters.*[/sblock]

Quarters' Hallway, easily observable:
[sblock]*Diedrik pauses before the door to his cabin. He thinks for a moment then moves his hand away from the door handle and knocks quietly.*[/sblock]

Rystil:
[sblock]*When Diedrik gets to the door of his room he realises that he told Yuriko earlier to move his gear to the other empty room if she wanted his. Not being sure whether she took up his offer he knocked on the door quietly to check whether anyone was in.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 10, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Diedrik]
*Diedrik hears no response and so he checks to find that the room he had selected is still his--apparently, Yuriko has taken the room farther in with the futon and the Larakese tea.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 11, 2005)

*Everyone sleeps soundly and awakens the next day.*


----------



## Bront (Nov 11, 2005)

[sblock=RA]Kirkesh awakens to Vanessa at his side and smiles, kissing her tenderly.  "Good morning my love."[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 11, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kirkesh]
"Good morning, Kirkesh.  Did you have a good night's sleep?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Nov 11, 2005)

[sblock=RA]"Perhaps the best in ages, next to you sweet Vanessa."  Kirkesh slowly rises out of bed, and sets about stretching.

"You should probably dress for work if you intend to use the helm or learn to sail a ship.  I hope you have something appropriate packed." [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 11, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kirkesh]
"Yes...I guess so.  Hmm...I wish I had work clothes among my outfits."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Nov 11, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]*Waking Zaeryn opens his eyes, having slept right through for the first night in weeks, glad to see and most importantly feel Valyssa in his arms.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 11, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Zaeryn]
*Valyssa is still sleeping as Zaeryn awakes.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Nov 11, 2005)

[sblock=RA]"Well, perhaps we can make shift something... or perhaps there's something one of the other passengers can spare.  I'm sure a fine travel dress will work for the helm though, if you must."[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 11, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kirkesh]
"Yes, you're probably right.  Captain Talia seemed to be in a rather nice dress herself."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Nov 11, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]_I guess she was up wandering the ship again last night...I really must find out the cause of her insomnia._

*Zaeryn smiles as he watches Valyssa sleep, happy to lie with her in his arms until she wakes.*

OOC: That’s something I could have probed with the extra days we skipped, but of course didn’t think of until afterwards.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 11, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Zaeryn]
*Valyssa doesn't wake for another few hours, but eventually she yawns and her eyes flutter open.*

"Good morning Zaeryn," she says softly, her voice a bit woozy and hoarse, having just woken up, as she clears her throat and grabs a glass of water from the bedside table, drinking it down, and speaks again, her voice having recovered its usually melodiousness, "How are you today?"[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Nov 11, 2005)

[SBLOCK=RA]
"Well, I wasn't exactly looking at what she was wearing."  Kirkesh says, gazing lovingly at Vanessa.  "I'm sure we'll be able to pick you up some more clothes when we next enter port.  Perhaps even something like mine, which would make packing much easier."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 11, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kirkesh]
"It might...but even though I guess it would make sense that with a magic dress like that I don't need any others, my dresses have some...I guess some sentimental value to me, so I would be sad to have to get rid of them..."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Nov 11, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Well rested Valyssa, and a good morning to you too,” Zaeryn replies, kissing her on the lips, “I guess from your lateness in waking you had a long period of sleeplessness last night...meet any interesting people in your travels...”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 11, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Zaeryn]"Sleeplessness?  Oh, just an hour or two.  I saw some people working as the crew, but nobody more interesting than the other expedition members I met yesterday."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Nov 11, 2005)

[SBLOCK=RA]
"You can keep as many as you want."  he says, giving her a tender kiss.  "Though you might want to get another bag." he says with a grin.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 11, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kirkesh]
*Vanessa smiles.*

"Thank you for indulging me, Kirkesh.  I know I'm being silly, and it's very sweet of you."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Nov 11, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Did you at least find out if they have ice cream?” Zaeryn teases.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Nov 11, 2005)

[SBLOCK=RA]
"I could spend a lifetime indulging you, and not get enough."

Kirkesh gets dressed, and then accompanies Vanessa to the mess hall for breakfast.

OOC: If there are others coming to breakfast, I can wait to post then.  If not, they'll eventualy want to see the Captain.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 11, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Zaeryn]
"Ice cream?" Valyssa looks askance and shakes her head, "No, they don't have any ice cream in the galley, Zaeryn.  I'm sorry.  I would have gotten you some if they did."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Nov 11, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]*Sensing Valyssa acting a little suspiciously about the ice cream, Zaeryn wordlessly gets out of bed, dresses, and heads out of the cabin to see if the galley does indeed have ice cream.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 11, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Zaeryn]
"Zaeryn?  What's wrong, love?" Valyssa calls sadly after him, quickly donning her clothes to head out after him.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Nov 11, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]*Closing the cabin door behind him, he casts _hold portal_ on the door, before beginning his hunt. Finding ice cream in the galley, he then worries that something bad may have happened to Valyssa, and that the woman in their room isn’t her. Surely she wouldn’t lie to him about ice cream, so he searches the rest of the ship for signs of Valyssa.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 11, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Zaeryn]
*Zaeryn searches all over the ship, in every room except the others' cabins, but he sees no sign of Valyssa anywhere.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Nov 11, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]*Having found no other sign of Valyssa, Zaeryn returns to their cabin.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 11, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Zaeryn]
*He finds the door closed but unlocked, and as he enters, he sees her quickly hiding a bowl under the sheet:*

"Hey, no fair, silly!  You should knock first you know, my love," Valyssa giggles.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Nov 11, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]*Smiling, as this seems more like the Valyssa he knows and loves, Zaeryn move into the room closing the door as he speaks.*

“That was very strange, surreal actually. I must have been dozing while I was waiting for you to wake and when you woke up, you just didn’t seem like you, then I locked the not you in here and went searching...only to return and find the real you. Does that make sense?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 11, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Zaeryn]
"Huh?  I don't know what you mean.  Is this a trick to get the ice cream?"[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Nov 11, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Well I don’t know what was going on exactly, maybe it was part of a dream I’d had when I was dozing, but when you woke up here about ten minutes ago and looked at me strangely when I asked if there was any ice cream on board I got this feeling that something wasn’t right. So I locked the door with magic, locking in the Valyssa I was talking to, and went searching for the ice cream. When I found it I was worried that something else was wrong, so I went searching for you as I thought you must be hurt or something.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 11, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Zaeryn]"Oh, that explains it.  When you ran out of here and locked the door, I thought you might have called my bluff and figured out there was really ice cream on the ship, but when I unlocked the door and headed to the galley and found it was still there, I wasn't exactly sure what was going on, so I just took as much as I could fit in my bowl and headed back."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Nov 11, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Well I didn’t think you’d lie to me about ice cream and it scared me when I found it in the galley. I thought you might have been hurt or killed and replaced, especially since we just left a planet full of Dolathi. Please don’t lie to me like that in future Valyssa...”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 11, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Zaeryn]
"Okay Zaeryn...I'm sorry," Valyssa bows her head, a bit ashamed, or perhaps she is looking down into the sheets to find where she stashed her ice cream, "But you needn't worry--we're Altanians, so those silly Dolathi are no threat to us, right?"[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Nov 11, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]*Zaeryn walks over to Valyssa, hugging her from behind as he looks where she’s looking.*

“Well never mind my love, it seems it’s just a strange morning for me...all the extra sleep must have left me a little less alert than usual.”

OOC: Guess I misread something at some point, as I just went back and have no idea where any of that came from...I’d really like to rewrite the whole thing as it just doesn’t make sense, but that would be a pain as it requires editing everything from post #464.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 11, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Zaeryn]
*Zaeryn looks where Valyssa is looking and sees that she has hidden away a bowl of ice cream there under the sheets and is surreptitiously trying to inch it towards her with the sides of her legs.*

"No need to worry, my love.  I'm sure you'll get used to it eventually...Sleeping with you is so peaceful that maybe it'll even cure my insomnia."

(OOC: No worries--we're good to continue, probably.  No harm done )
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Nov 11, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“What causes your insomnia anyway my love...do you know?”

OOC: Well except for the fact it just all seems screwed up to me. :\  I’m going to go and have a look at everything from #464 anyway and see what I can do with it.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 11, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Zaeryn]
"No, I'm not sure...It's probably just my restless and adventurous spirit--I'm so full of energy that it is hard to settle down and sleep for so long at the same time.  That's my guess, anyway."

(OOC: Sure, but I'd rather not have to have us delete all of that and start again, would you?)[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Nov 11, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Well I’m pretty full of energy too, but I don’t have trouble sleeping...are you sure it’s not something else?”

OOC: Well mostly I’m looking to see if I can reword some things to make it make more sense, hopefully without you having to do anything.  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 11, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Zaeryn]
"Well, some of the others at Avani told me it's because I eat too much sugar, but I know it couldn't be that!"

(OOC: Oh, then that'd be fine )
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Nov 11, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Well actually that could be it, my love...I suppose you’d have to kick the sugar habit to find out for sure though...”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 11, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Zaeryn]
"Oh no!  I could never do that!  Better insomnia and ice cream than sleep and no ice cream, right?"[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Nov 11, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Well no-one said you’d have to cut out everything,” Zaeryn chuckles, “Perhaps just not having sugar for every meal would give you an idea of whether it’s the cause. After all I eat sugar too, just not in the amounts you seem to consume...”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 11, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Zaeryn]"But Zaeryn--without all my sugar, how else could I stay so sweet?"[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Nov 11, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“You’d still be sweet my love, regardless of the amount of sugar you eat,” Zaeryn replies, kissing her neck, “You know you really should get that ice cream out of the bed and eat it, before it all melts.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 11, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Zaeryn]
"Oh, bah!  You're right my love," she giggles, pulling the ice cream out and wolfing it down, "Mmmm...double chocolate mint and strawberry vanilla creme.  Delicious![/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Nov 11, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Could I perhaps have one spoon of that my love, not that I’d want to stand between you and your sweets, but I don’t think I’ve had those flavours before.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 11, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Zaeryn]
"Okay, fine," she laughs, kissing Zaeryn's lips with some of the ice cream taste still lingering on hers, "You caught me, my love, so you can have as much as you want.  Sound fair?"[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Nov 11, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]Licking his lips after the kiss, Zaeryn tastes a hint of the flavours before replying, “Well if you want to share my love, I’m happy to have more than one spoon...though you should get the most as you got it after all.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Festy_Dog (Nov 11, 2005)

Rystil:
[sblock]*Diedrik rises the next morning, rubbing his eyes as he slides out of bed. He looks at the stand next to his bed and the small basin of water on it. He grumbles, and carefully splashes his face before taking a few minutes to fix his disguise in the reflection of the room's small window.*

_Well, back to the business at hand... I wonder if I'll get a chance to chat to Vanessa today. There's a few questions I wouldn't mind asking her._

*He throws his leathers and chain vest back on, then ventures out into the hallway closing the door behind him. He greets those present as he puts on his other glove. Before going back onto the deck he figured he should do some rounds below deck and make sure all was well there. He checks the cargo bay and various other areas to make sure everything is in order.*[/sblock]

Quarters' Hallway, easily observable:
[sblock]*Diedrik exits his room and closes the door behind him. He pulls on his other glove and bids good morning anyone else who happens to be around before heading deeper into the ship.*[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 11, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Zaeryn]
"Yes, and I wouldn't want to spoil your breakfast," Valyssa chides, taking a big spoonful of ice cream and sticking it in Zaeryn's mouth for him to try, "That should be starting right about now."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Nov 11, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]A little of the ice cream trickles from the corner of Zaeryn’s mouth as Valyssa draws the spoon back. “Mmm, mmm...that’s really good,” Zaeryn mumbles around the mouthful of ice cream. “Yes, I imagine it would be around that time, plus we should probably speak to the captain about what’s expected of us on this journey after that.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 11, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Zaeryn]
"Ah yes, that too...uh oh, I hope you don't like it too much--I may have just created a rival!" Valyssa giggles.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Nov 11, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]Chuckling Zaeryn replies, “Oh I like ice cream well enough my love, but I would always leave the last bit for you.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 11, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Zaeryn]
"That's very sweet of you, Zaeryn, and also a wise plan.  Otherwise I would just have to tickle you until I could get it back!"[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Nov 11, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Well at least I know where I stand, position number two...right after ice cream,” Zaeryn chuckles, as he wipes the trickle from his chin and raises his finger towards his mouth.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Nov 11, 2005)

[sblock=Hallway, easily observable]
Kirkesh waves to Deidrick, Vanessa at his side.
[sblock=Eldish] "Good morning Deidrick, I hope you're well today." [/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 11, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Zaeryn]
"Wait...you forgot about chocolate!" Valyssa teases, giving Zaeryn a quick kiss.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Nov 11, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“I’ll assume that was a joke about the chocolate, though the kiss does soften the blow of being ranked below a sweet,” Zaeryn teases, mock disappointment in his tone, “I did notice though you didn’t place me back above the ice cream!”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 11, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Zaeryn]
"Well, you have to understand, Zaeryn.  Ice cream and I have been seeing each other for a long time, and old passions die hard.  I hope you aren't too jealous," she jokes.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Nov 11, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“I’m sure I’ll learn to live with it,” Zaeryn quips, “Now was there talk of a second spoonful...”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 11, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Zaeryn]
"Okay, just one more," Valyssa agrees, slipping another spoonful into Zaeryn's mouth.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Nov 11, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]Savouring the second spoonful, swirling it around his mouth, Zaeryn manages to get out, “You’d better finish that before I finish this, or I’ll want another.”

OOC: My posts from #464-#476 are edited, give them a read and see if they make sense with what you have (I still have all of the original text too...just in case). Revisionist writing is complicated especially when it’s one-sided.  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 11, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Zaeryn]
"Way ahead of you!" Valyssa giggles as she points to the empty bowl in front of her.

(OOC: Hmm...it seems kind of odd now, but it does fit reasonably well, considering it was one-sidedly edited  )
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Nov 11, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“I guess you are,” Zaeryn chuckles, “So are you ready to go my love or do you have a few other preparations to make?”

OOC: Which part exactly seems odd, I could edit a little more, but it is tricky trying to fit some stuff in.  

OOC: Only 600 posts or so to go for you to pass the not-so-hyper-smurf.   I’m currently right at the top of page 8 (211 if I’m not mistaken), and not too far off entering the top 200 (less than 100 posts).[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 11, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Zaeryn]
"I'm ready to go if you are, dear Zaeryn."

(OOC: I'm not sure...I guess it's just the flow, but you're definitely right that it would be hard to fit stuff in)

(OOC: Yup.  But that's 600 + however many he posts, so won't be for a while)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Nov 11, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Okay, lets be on our way then,” Zaeryn says, taking up his satchel he opens the door and offers Valyssa his arm as they head into the hallway.

OOC: Well perhaps I should put a less crazy version of the original back, I'll have another look at it in the morning.  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Nov 11, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Female Larakese Martial Artist*

[sblock=Rystil]Yuriko awakened in the morning as she always did . . . with no immediate noticable affect.  Yuriko was awake but had not opened her eyes, allowing the other senses to tell her of her surroundings.  She kept her breathing the same as she had been asleep, or so she hoped.

Once Yuriko realized she was on a ship and in her cabin (assuming nothing else was there), she just opened her eyes, still unmoving.  If she considered herself safe, she stretched and awakened more fully, rising to regard her cabin.  She was curious if anything had changed from the night before.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 11, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Yuriko]
*Yuriko's cabin seems unchanged from the night before.  It doesn't look like anyone has entered or disturbed anything while she was asleep.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Nov 11, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Female Larakese Martial Artist*

[sblock=rystil]Yuriko rose and dressed, combing her hair and putting away her pillows and futon.  She hoped it didn't need airing out on the first day - though she did check it.  Next was morning prayers, then to see the world outside.[/sblock]

Hallway, easily noticed[sblock]Yuriko stepped from her cabin into the hallway.  Once out side her cabin she slid the door closed and put on her sandals.  She looked up and down the hallway, trying to decide which way she should go[/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Nov 11, 2005)

[sblock=Hallway, easiliy observable]
[sblock=Eldish]"Yuriko," Kirkesh calls.  "I believe the galley is this way."[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Keia (Nov 11, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Female Larakese Martial Artist*

[sblock=Hallway, easiliy observable]*Brushing her long hair away from her face, Yuriko turned as Kirkesh spoke to her.  Yuriko bowed to Kirkesh from the waist, maintaining eye with him.*  
[sblock=Eldish]







			
				Kirkesh said:
			
		

> "Yuriko," Kirkesh calls.  "I believe the galley is this way."



"Hai, Kirkesh-sama, you are indeed a mind reader," Yuriko replied, a small smile on her face.[/sblock]*Yuriko smiled at Kirkesh, then glanced around for his companion as she approached.*[/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Nov 12, 2005)

[sblock=Hallway, easiliy observable]Kirkesh returns Yuriko's bow in a similar manor, Vanessa at his side.
[sblock=Eldish]


			
				Yuriko said:
			
		

> "Hai, Kirkesh-sama, you are indeed a mind reader," Yuriko replied, a small smile on her face.



"I strive to be of assistance Yuriko" Kirkesh says with a smile.  "Perhaps you could refresh me on the proper use of san and sama over breakfast. It has been a while since I was on Xarata, and I am well aware it is best to simply avoid them than to use them improperly." [/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Festy_Dog (Nov 12, 2005)

Quarters' Hallway, easily observable:
[sblock][sblock=Eldish]







			
				Bront said:
			
		

> "Good morning Deidrick, I hope you're well today."



[/sblock]

Diedrik stifles a yawn and smiles sleepily as he is confronted by his two colleagues.

[sblock=Eldish]"More or less, Kirkesh. I hope you and Lady Vanessa slept well," he replies, partly mumbled.[/sblock]

He looked a little befuddled and distant, but it's assumable he's not a morning person. He seemed to brighten a little however when Yuriko entered the hallway. He bowed as he greeted her in Larakese.

[sblock=Larakese]"Yotsu-san, I guess that room worked out alright for you? Sleep well?"[/sblock]

Diedrik rubbed his left hand at the brief mention of food, casting a groggy glance in the direction Kirkesh had indicated.[/sblock]

Rystil:
[sblock]*With the mention of the galley Diedrik thought about whether he felt like eating. Subconciously he rubbed the finger he kept his Ring of Sustenance on. Eating was a frivolity that only held a social relevence to it now, and he was rarely social in the morning. It was tempting however to get a drink of something to get rid of the bad taste he always woke up with, if the galley was where the others were headed. Checking the rest of the ship could wait until after he had chatted with Yuriko, if that opportunity was coming up.*[/sblock]


----------



## Keia (Nov 12, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Female Larakese Martial Artist*

[sblock=Hallway, easiliy observable][sblock=Eldish]







			
				Kirkesh said:
			
		

> "I strive to be of assistance Yuriko" Kirkesh says with a smile.  "Perhaps you could refresh me on the proper use of san and sama over breakfast. It has been a while since I was on Xarata, and I am well aware it is best to simply avoid them than to use them improperly."



"Perhaps, Kirkesh-sama, perhaps," Yuriko replied with a smile.[/sblock]
*Yuriko began moving toward the galley until she heard Diedriks' voice.*  She bowed to the Diedrik in a similar fashion to Kirkesh earlier.*

[sblock=Larakese]







			
				Deidrik said:
			
		

> "Yotsu-san, I guess that room worked out alright for you? Sleep well?"



"Hai, Diedrik-san, it did and I did," Yuriko replied.  "Are you going to the galley as well this morning?"[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Festy_Dog (Nov 12, 2005)

Quarter's Hallway, easily observable:
[sblock][sblock=Larakese]







			
				Keia said:
			
		

> "Hai, Diedrik-san, it did and I did," Yuriko replied. "Are you going to the galley as well this morning?"



[/sblock]

Diedrik was relieved by the reply, and started walking after Yuriko.

[sblock=Larakese]"I'm glad. I guess I could do with a little something from the galley, mind if I tag along?"[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 16, 2005)

[SBLOCK=All but Zaeryn and Gaius]*As Yuriko, Kirkesh, Diedrik, and Vanessa head to the galley, they find a few crewmembers there, but not Zaeryn, Valyssa, Gaius, or Talia.*[/sBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Nov 16, 2005)

[SBLOCK=All but Zaeryn and Gaius]Kirkesh looks around to see what's being served for breakfast.[/sBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 16, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kirkesh]
*Kirkesh sees that there are some scrambled eggs and bacon set out, and people can make their own food as well if they so choose.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Nov 16, 2005)

[sblock=Galley, Eldish]"Vanessa, would you like some eggs and bacon?  Or perhaps you'd prefer something else?  I'm sure we can find something to make."  Kirkesh asks.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 16, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Galley, Eldish]
"Oh, well...I guess this will be okay, Kirkesh."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Nov 17, 2005)

[sblock=Galley,Eldish]"Of course dear."

Kirkesh serves up a plate of eggs and bacon for Vanessa and hands it to her.  "Anyone else?" he asks as he dishes up a second plate.[/sblock]


----------



## Keia (Nov 17, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Female Larakese Martial Artist*

[sblock=Galley,Eldish]







			
				Bront said:
			
		

> "Anyone else?" he asks as he dishes up a second plate.



"I will serve myself, Kirkesh-sama,"  Yuriko replied quietly.  "It was, however, very kind of you to offer."  She walked gently over to the kitchen area to see what was available for breakfast.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 17, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
*There seems to be an odd yellow dish, perhaps composed of the unfertilised eggs of birds, with strips of meat that can be placed along the side, as Kirkesh has.  There also seems to be other food available if she wants to cook it up herself instead of taking what is there.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Nov 17, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Female Larakese Martial Artist*

[sblock=galley]_'Ewwww, I thought that smell was the ship, or something.  Not something that everyone ate,'_ Yuriko thought.  She smiled somewhat pleasantly, and calmly looked through the remaining items for something that didn't involve scavenging dead animals to eat.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 17, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Yuriko]
*Yuriko scavenges through the cabinets and finds some fruits and vegetables to eat in a chilled chambre, as well as some rice.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Festy_Dog (Nov 17, 2005)

Galley, easily observable:
[sblock][sblock=Eldish]







			
				Bront said:
			
		

> "Anyone else?" he asks as he dishes up a second plate.



[/sblock]

Diedrik waves away the offer.

[sblock=Eldish]"I'm alright to get my own, cheers though."[/sblock]

He collects a few of the crispier pieces of bacon, and a mug of whatever drink is closest at hand, which he is quick to get a mouthful of. Once he gets himself settled into a seat he spots Yuriko rummaging through the kitchen, and smiles understandingly.

[sblock=Larakese]"Not one for eating things that once had a heartbeat?" he asks amicably.[/sblock][/sblock]

Rystil:
[sblock]*When the scent of bacon hits his nose Diedrik changes his mind. It couldn't hurt to eat a little. He was, after all, quite partial to the tastier bits of muscle tissue of those delightful creatures who lived in their own filth. Delicious.*

_Heh, I should be careful or I'll put myself off eating._

*He decides against having Kirkesh get his food for him. The guy still rubbed him the wrong way, but he wouldn't jeopardise the job by being honest. Less contact would reduce risk of... complications. When Diedrik gets his food he throws a few of the more flavoursome looking pieces on a plate, then grabs the closest jug of drink and empties a portion into a mug. He takes a swig, partly to find out what it is, but mostly to get rid of the taste of waking up.*

_Hmm, where's Yuriko? This is a waste of time if Yuriko isn't here, and I certainly can't talk to Yanessa with Kirkesh around... oh, there she is. Heh, that's right, she's a monk. Those poor monks miss out on a lot of good things._

*Diedrik bounces a friendly question off Yuriko, already knowing the answer but simply desiring conversation with one of his more tolerable colleagues. He'd enjoy a good chat with Gaius, but that would require tapping his resevoire of more powerful magics for the day, and he never knew when they might come in handy.*[/sblock]


----------



## Keia (Nov 17, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Female Larakese Martial Artist*

[sblock=Galley, easily observable][sblock=Larakese]







			
				Diedrik said:
			
		

> "Not one for eating things that once had a heartbeat?" he asks amicably.



Yuriko replied in Larakese, "While I do not object to doing such a thing, it is not preferable . . . at least for such things that walk the earth.  It is good to see you this morning, Diedrik-san.  There are certain issues which need to be discussed." [/sblock]*Yuriko smiled at Diedrik, a slight color rise in her cheeks.  She quickly returned to searching for food, before having to settle for what was provided.*[/sblock]


----------



## Festy_Dog (Nov 17, 2005)

Galley, easily observable:
[sblock][sblock=Larakese]







			
				Keia said:
			
		

> "While I do not object to doing such a thing, it is not preferable . . . at least for such things that walk the earth. It is good to see you this morning, Diedrik-san. There are certain issues which need to be discussed."



[/sblock]

Diedrik's eyebrows rise in curiosity.

[sblock=Larakese]"Things to discuss? I'm intrigued. How can I help Yotsu-san?" he asks.[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Nov 18, 2005)

[sblock=Galley, Eldish] "No problem then." Kirkesh says as he takes the other plate and sits down with Vanessa.

"Perhaps someone might be able to tell us what we sail for?  Simple pleasure cruise?  Have we cargo?  Or a mission of exploration perhaps?"[/sblock]


----------



## Festy_Dog (Nov 18, 2005)

Galley, easily observable:
[sblock][sblock=Eldish]







			
				Bront said:
			
		

> "No problem then." Kirkesh says as he takes the other plate and sits down with Vanessa.
> 
> "Perhaps someone might be able to tell us what we sail for? Simple pleasure cruise? Have we cargo? Or a mission of exploration perhaps?"



[/sblock]

*Diedrik's fork pauses before his mouth, and he nods before going into an explanation.*

[sblock=Eldish]"We have been tasked to search and acquire the Emyreal Shards. The trip will be a long one and will take us into largely unknown space. We'll likely do a lot of exploration and the like while we're on the job, and if we're lucky encounter some wealth."[/sblock]

*He gives a rueful smile, and pops the small section of bacon into his mouth.*

[sblock=Eldish]"I can't be sure why you came aboard, but I'm fairly certain you weren't suddenly gripped by the desire to spend months on a spelljammer bound for a place slightly to the left of the middle of nowhere. Nonetheless, here is where you are now, and if I can help make it more comfortable for you somehow let me know."[/sblock][/sblock]

Rystil:
[sblock]*Diedrik almost gagged when Kirkesh asked what the journey was about. He hesitated from putting the bacon in his mouth until he was slightly calmer.*

_Didn't he ask the captain yesterday, when he came aboard?_

*Despite this he nods and gives an explanation, hoping to see Kirkesh show even a slight sign of regret at jumping on the ship. Just saying it gives him some peace of mind though, and enables him to continue on with his light meal. He says a little more, letting his frustration trickle out well-concealed in his words, then wrapped it up with the offer of assistance.*

_Who was chasing those two? Or were they just chasing one of them in particular? I certainly hope they don't have the resources and the will to chase us through wildspace._[/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Nov 19, 2005)

[sblock=Galley, Eldish] "Oh, I think the time away will do us a bit of good, don't you think my love?"   Kirkesh says.

He works on the food on his plate, slowly eating as he listens to the conversation and that of those around him.[/sblock]


----------



## Keia (Nov 19, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Female Larakese Martial Artist*

[sblock=Galley, easily observable]Yuriko dutifully gathered a few fruits and vegetables together and prepared some rice, not wasting anything and only making enough of herself.  when she was finished she walked over to where Deidrik was and waiting for his approval to sit with him.

[sblock=Larakese]







			
				Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> "Things to discuss? I'm intrigued. How can I help Yotsu-san?" he asks.



"Hai, Deidrik-san,"  Yuriko replied, "I spoke with the Captain Talia-sama about my responsibilities here . . . and we agreed that I should talk with you as well.  Captain Talia-sama suggested that I arrange watch patrols for the decks as well as work on security for the vessel.  I requested that I coordinate this through you." [/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 19, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Galley, Eldish]
"Yes, I quite agree, my dear Kirkesh.  I always wanted to fly freely through the stars like a bird that has escaped its cage..."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Nov 29, 2005)

[sblock=Galley, Eldish]"So, does anyone know what the captain needs of us today?  I know I've volunteered to help on the ship where needed, and Vanessa I believe is due for a lesson at the helm."[/sblock]

OOC: Kickstart


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 3, 2005)

[sblock=Galley, easily observable]Diedrik was quick to give his approval of Yuriko's presence, and listended carefully to what she had to say.

[sblock=Eldish]







			
				Bront said:
			
		

> "So, does anyone know what the captain needs of us today? I know I've volunteered to help on the ship where needed, and Vanessa I believe is due for a lesson at the helm."




Diedrik thinks for a moment.

"Well, it can't hurt to have another pair of hands and eyes on deck. Many hands make light work and all that," he quips, "Aside from that, the captain would probably know best where things were getting hectic."[/sblock]

[sblock=Larakese]







			
				Keia said:
			
		

> "Hai, Deidrik-san," Yuriko replied, "I spoke with the Captain Talia-sama about my responsibilities here . . . and we agreed that I should talk with you as well. Captain Talia-sama suggested that I arrange watch patrols for the decks as well as work on security for the vessel. I requested that I coordinate this through you."




"Security, eh? I'm flattered that you'd request my help. I'm sure between the two of us we could organise something flexible enough to handle the unknown and varied threat levels we're going to be seeing. To be honest, Yotsu-san, I was about to do an informal patrol after breakfast," Diedrik smiles and continues, "As I perceive it, our challenge at this point would probably be establishing a watch schedule amoung the crew which won't exhaust them but still keep security tight until we can figure out the safe minimum to counter the threats we'll experience most regularly. We'll have to ask Talia about the people under her command who have martial training and whether their schedules can be modified to increase their security workload."[/sblock]

Diedrik's eating slows down as he pays more attention to the conversation with Yuriko.[/sblock]

[sblock=Rystil]Diedrik's ears pricked up at the notion of Vanessa and Kirkesh possibly splitting up at some point during the day.

_Hmm, perhaps they're not joined at the hip after all._

Diedrik had just been assigned to ship security after all, and he felt it important to question the good lady on just what was going on prior to her boarding of the ship. It could be a threat to security after all. Diedrik had experience with matters of this nature anyway, and felt that it was the male who was leading this dance through wildspace, so questions were best asked without his presence as to promote honesty.[/sblock]

[sblock=ooc]I'm back. [/sblock]


----------



## Keia (Dec 3, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Female Larakese Martial Artist*

[sblock=Galley, easily observable]*Yuriko ate delicately at the rice and assorted cut fruits and vegatables while she conversed with Diedrik.*

[sblock=Larakese]







			
				Diedrik said:
			
		

> "Security, eh? I'm flattered that you'd request my help. I'm sure between the two of us we could organise something flexible enough to handle the unknown and varied threat levels we're going to be seeing. To be honest, Yotsu-san, I was about to do an informal patrol after breakfast," Diedrik smiles and continues, "As I perceive it, our challenge at this point would probably be establishing a watch schedule amoung the crew which won't exhaust them but still keep security tight until we can figure out the safe minimum to counter the threats we'll experience most regularly. We'll have to ask Talia about the people under her command who have martial training and whether their schedules can be modified to increase their security workload."



"I would agree, Diedrik-san,"  Yuriko said, pleased that Diedrik was interested in working with her.  "I would also suggest a summary of all those with mystical training.  At certain times it would also be prudent to have one with such training on hand as well."

Yuriko bowed her head a moment, keeping her eyes downcast, her long black hair hiding her face a bit.  "I would be honored to walk with you on your patrol, if you will have me."[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Dec 4, 2005)

[sblock=Galley, Easily Observable, eldish]Kirkesh finishes his breakfast "Well, I'll be as much of a help as I can be.  I'm no stranger to this ship, so shouldn't take me long to fit in with the crew."

Kirkesh looks to Vanessa "Dear, do you know your way to the helm?  I'm sure the Captain could use another helmsman as well.  And if not, you're welcome to come with me and I'll try to show you the ropes of a spelljamming sailor."[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 4, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Galley, easily observable][SBLOCK=Eldish]"I remember where it is, yes, so I can find it if you'd like me to go there," Vanessa replies.[/SBLOCK]

*Just then, Zaeryn heads in quickly and single-mindedly and begins searching through the cabinets until he finds a chilled location containing ice cream, and, looking oddly at it and nodding to himself, he runs off before anyone can speak to him.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Dec 4, 2005)

[sblock=Galley, Easily Observable, eldish] "You're free to do as you wish my love, but I just thought..."  Kirkesh is interupted by the ice cream run.  He peers in Zaeryn's direction before he looks back to Vanessa and continues. "I had thought you wanted to learn the ropes of sailing such a vessel.  I won't however, make you do anything you don't wish my love."[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 4, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Galley, Easily Observable, Eldish]"Oh, I did want to learn that too!  If you'd like me to come, I'd be glad to have you teach me, Kirkesh, and anyone else who wanted to help, too."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Dec 4, 2005)

[sblock=Galley, Easily Observable, eldish]Kirkesh smiles at Vanessa "Well, I'd check with the captain and find out when she can train you on the helm, and work around that.  Her time is surely prescious, so learning what you can from when she's around is probably best."

"But I'd be glad to teach you want I can about sailing when I can, and I'm sure the fine crew here won't mind an extra hand, even one who's learning."[/sblock]


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 4, 2005)

[sblock=Galley, easily observable]Diedrik finished his food and put his plate to one side. He nodded in agreement to what Yuriko had to say.

[sblock=Larakese]







			
				Keia said:
			
		

> "I would agree, Diedrik-san," Yuriko said, pleased that Diedrik was interested in working with her. "I would also suggest a summary of all those with mystical training. At certain times it would also be prudent to have one with such training on hand as well."




Diedrik nodded.

"Its good you thought of that, Yotsu-san. I don't think the security for this job will be easy, but I get the feeling we're up to the challenge."



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> Yuriko bowed her head a moment, keeping her eyes downcast, her long black hair hiding her face a bit. "I would be honored to walk with you on your patrol, if you will have me."




"Gosh Yotsu-san, you make it sound so formal like that, but then that's just how things are right?" Diedrik smiles understandingly, then bows his head in return, "It would be an honour to have you join me. We need to get to know the ship anyway, explore the ins and outs, see what needs particular attention. If we do it together we can discuss issues as they arise."[/sblock]

[sblock=Eldish]







			
				Keia said:
			
		

> Kirkesh finishes his breakfast "Well, I'll be as much of a help as I can be. I'm no stranger to this ship, so shouldn't take me long to fit in with the crew."




"I'm glad. Experience is valuable on a job like this. We're going to need cool heads should problems arise far from known ports of call. I'd wager the crew will appreciate your presence."[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 5, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Galley, Easily Observable]*Valyssa comes into the galley and heads right to the place that Zaeryn had checked before and retrieves some ice cream, heading out just as quickly with a bowl in hand.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Dec 5, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Female Larakese Martial Artist*

[sblock=Galley, Easily Observable]*Yuriko looked quite humorous as she raised a single brow to the antics of the two, particularly Valyssa in her quest for something in the cold box.  She couldn't keep the slight grin from her face as she observed.  

She continued mulling over Diedrik's comments.*[/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Dec 5, 2005)

[sblock=Galley, Easily Observable, eldish] Kirkesh, eyeing the antics of the other Altanan, chuckles softly to himself.

Kirkesh, having finished his breakfast, says "Well, I had best make my way topside and see where my hands are needed."  He gives Vanessa a tender kiss, "Enjoy your day my love, I look forward to hearing about the joys of the helm."

He rises, gives an appropriate bow to Yuriko, and a nod of acknowledgement to Deidrick before saying, "Let me know if my services are needed for patrol as well.  I must confess I am not a stranger to a blade."[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 5, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Galley, Easily Observable, Eldish]"And I hope you enjoy your work on the ship, my dear Kirkesh.  I'll tell you all about it later today."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Dec 8, 2005)

[sblock=Galley, Easily Observable, eldish]Kirkesh smiles and gives Vanessa one last kiss"Till then my love."

He nods to Dedrick, bows appropriately to Yuriko, and then makes his way above deck to see where his hands can be made usefull.

OOC: Festy, feel free to respond to his earlier comment, I'm just trying to move things along.[/sblock][sblock=Deck, Easily Observable]Kirkesh emerges on desk, and looks around for any obvious tasks that need to be done or could benifit from his assistance.[/sblock]


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 9, 2005)

[sblock=Galley, easily observable]*Diedrik couldn't help but feel somewhat amused also by the Altanian couple's display of activity.*

[sblock=Larakese]"Heh, a coldbox. This ship has some nice features," he says, pondering on what kind of things he could put in it for fun, "Yotsu-san, when you're ready we can make our security assessment of the ship."[/sblock]

[sblock=Eldish]







			
				Bront said:
			
		

> "Let me know if my services are needed for patrol as well. I must confess I am not a stranger to a blade."




"Another sword arm is always welcome, Kirkesh," Diedrik replied in appreciation of the offer.[/sblock]

*Diedrik leaned back and gazed at the galley ceiling.*[/sblock]

[sblock=Rystil]*Diedrik leaned back and gazed at the galley ceiling. He couldn't help but wonder the odds of throwing his fork and managing to have it embed enough into the ceiling to have it stay there a while. At least long enough to drop into the meal of whoever ate in that spot next, but that was probably wishful thinking.*

_Kirkesh made an offer to help with guard duty. I guess I could give him a slightly heavier workload than the rest, reason that I think he's more qualified and thusly good to have around as often as possible. I'll see when the time comes. Hmm, but since he's left that reminds me..._

*Diedrik glances over to Vanessa. Now was his opportunity to shed some light on what had happened, and whether it posed a threat to the expedition. He waits a short while, making sure that Kirkesh wasn't coming back for any last goodbyes before they separate for the day.*[/sblock]


----------



## Keia (Dec 9, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Female Larakese Martial Artist*

[sblock=Galley, easily observable]*Yuriko calmly finished her meal as the others spoke.*

[sblock=Larakese]







			
				Diedrik said:
			
		

> "Heh, a coldbox. This ship has some nice features," he says, pondering on what kind of things he could put in it for fun, "Yotsu-san, when you're ready we can make our security assessment of the ship."



"Hai, Deidrik-san,"  Yuriko replied, "I can be ready in just a few moments."[/sblock]
*Yuriko rose from her seat . . . where actually she didn't look very comfortable, and gathered her utensils and bowls.  Moving to the sink, she cleaned and disposed of what she should, careful to ration water.  Once she had cleaned everything such that, other than the missing food, there was no trace that she been there to break her fast.*[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 9, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Galley, Easily Observable, Eldish]"Well, I guess I'd better get going to the room with the helm to see if I can be of any help.  Bye everyone," Vanessa says cheerfully, wiping the the sides of her lips near her cheeks with a napkin before rising and taking her dishes to the sink, "I must say, washing my own dishes is kind of fun.  The servants would always do it for me back home."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 10, 2005)

[sblock=Galley, easily observable][sblock=Larakese]







			
				Keia said:
			
		

> "Hai, Deidrik-san," Yuriko replied, "I can be ready in just a few moments."




"Don't feel hurried on my account Yotsu-san," Diedrik said, but didn't push her to stay seated.[/sblock]

Diedrik cleaned his plate shortly after Yuriko.

[sblock=Eldish]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Well, I guess I'd better get going to the room with the helm to see if I can be of any help. Bye everyone," Vanessa says cheerfully, wiping the the sides of her lips near her cheeks with a napkin before rising and taking her dishes to the sink, "I must say, washing my own dishes is kind of fun. The servants would always do it for me back home."




"Yeah," Diedrik agreed nostalgicly, before getting to the point, "Vanessa, could I have a minute of your time before you leave?"[/sblock]

He turned to say something to Yuriko as he dried his plate and put it aside.

[sblock=Larakese]"Sorry Yotsu-san, I may be a moment. There's something I need to discuss with Vanessa."[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 10, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Galley, Eldish, Easily Observable]"Uhh...sure.  What's on your mind, Diedrik?"[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 11, 2005)

[sblock=Galley, easily observable][sblock=Eldish]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Uhh...sure. What's on your mind, Diedrik?"



[/sblock]

*Diedrik looked down for a moment, tugging at his goatee as he gathered the right words.*

[sblock=Rowaini]"Vanessa, something has been troubling me since you and Kirkesh came aboard. It was hard not to hear the angry voices behind you and note the hurry you two were in. Are you running from something?"[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 11, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Galley, Easily Observable, Rowaini]"Running?" Vanessa giggles nervously. 

"Why would I need to be running?  I'm a highborn lady of good standing...You know, you really seem to know a lot about Larakese culture, Diedrik," Vanessa continues, changing the subject, "That's unusual for a Rowaini, you know?  I hear the Larakese are quite insular, and they usually don't accept outsiders in their home too readily, even for trade...You must be one of the few Rowaini who got a chance to see the mysteries of Lara Kai.  What was it like?  Did you ever see the Samurai, or the Ninja?  Did you get to meet Roese Galienne, or was she before your time?"[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Dec 11, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Female Larakese Martial Artist*

[sblock=Galley, Easily Observable, Larakese] "Interesting change of subject, yes, Deidrik-san?"  Yuriko commented in an understanding tone.

[sblock=Rystil Only]*Yuriko worked on cleaning her plates, then took a steep back and waited for Deidrik to finish his questions.  When it seemed that the Rowaini woman changed gears, Yuriko almost giggled at the poor shift ans wondered what was behind the move*[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 12, 2005)

[sblock=Galley, easily observed][sblock=Rowaini]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Running?" Vanessa giggles nervously.
> 
> "Why would I need to be running? I'm a highborn lady of good standing...You know, you really seem to know a lot about Larakese culture, Diedrik," Vanessa continues, changing the subject, "That's unusual for a Rowaini, you know? I hear the Larakese are quite insular, and they usually don't accept outsiders in their home too readily, even for trade...You must be one of the few Rowaini who got a chance to see the mysteries of Lara Kai. What was it like? Did you ever see the Samurai, or the Ninja? Did you get to meet Roese Galienne, or was she before your time?"



[/sblock]

*Diedrik frowned, clearly disappointed by Vanessa's rush to change the topic. He humoured her nonetheless. She was nobility after all.*

[sblock=Rowaini]"I know the name, but yes, she was before my time. She made it possible for others who were interested in the culture to be accepted if they were truly interested in learning and understanding the complexities of Lara Kai. I saw many Samurai, but I'm afraid that Ninja are the stuff of legends, Lady Vanessa. Their claim to existence seems to be the fact that they don't, if you follow my drift," he explained, "But regardless, I'd like to go back there some day. There are still things I want to know. I digress though."

*Diedrik got back on topic.*

"Lady Vanessa, this is a serious matter. Yuriko and I have responsibility for the ship's security, and if you are on the run we need to know who's chasing you at the very least, if not why. While you are on this ship your's and the ship's security are intertwined, so helping you helps the entire ship. If your pursuers have the will and means to chase us through wildspace then we need to know. As a Rowaini and as the ship's security I am doubly responsible for your safety. Lady Vanessa, will you please help me help you?"[/sblock]

[sblock=Larakese]







			
				Keia said:
			
		

> "Interesting change of subject, yes, Deidrik-san?" Yuriko commented in an understanding tone.




"Hehe, it would seem so," Diedrik replied.[/sblock]

*Diedrik looked a little embarrassed after replying to Yuriko's comment.*[/sblock]

[sblock=Rystil]*The change of subject was a blatant defensive move, but unless Diedrik wanted Vanessa to feel threatened by the subject he had to roll with the punches and ease back onto it. A spoon full of sugar so to speak.*

_Guess I had best start playing the part of a servant a little better, throw in titles and whatnot. Have to cater to her sense of being served if I want this to work. Perhaps if I take the angle of this being for her benefit._

*Diedrik didn't dare mention a direct reference to Kirkesh. Putting thought of him in her mind may have her retreat to the safety of his presence, especially if he chose the wrong words and applied too much pressure. He'd never get any answers with Kirkesh near. Diedrik knew that for certain, because he felt he shared many similarities with the roguish looking fellow. The traveller could likely parry any inquiries towards himself and Vanessa without much effort. It was Vanessa he had to prey upon to satiate his information hunger. She looked unnaccustomed to travel, not unlike what Diedrik himself used to be long ago, so it was a matter of playing against weaknesses he once possessed.*

_Heh, a fox protecting a rabbit (if that, I can't be certain after all). Only once the fox is away can the ferret play._  

*When Yuriko spoke it took him off guard. He hadn't expected her to know Rowaini and thusly be able to follow the conversation. He had assumed speaking in Rowaini would allow a sense of privacy and allow Vanessa that much more comfort in knowing this was just a conversation between Rowaini. At least her comment was in Larakese, but it still rocked Diedrik a little. He hoped now that Yuriko didn't watch Vanessa too carefully. Scrutiny of that nature may apply the pressure on Vanessa that Diedrik wanted least of all.*[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 12, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Galley, Rowaini, Easily Observable]"Oh dear, yes, you're right...I'm such a bubblehead.  Why, she would have been old enough to be your mother, wouldn't she?" Vanessa giggles, smiling a small smile, "Well, I guess all I'm saying is that sometimes people like you and me have things that they would rather not share.  You understand, don't you Diedrik?"[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Dec 12, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Female Larakese Martial Artist*

[sblock=Galley, Easily Observable]*Yuriko maintained her silence, keeping her eyes near the feet of the others.  She passed the time moving ever so slightly, exercising the muscles in her calves.*

[sblock=Rystil Only]*Yuriko maintained a watch on the female Rowaini, looking for information . . . details that may be important.  The woman seemed very well practiced and had an air about her that seemed at odds to Yuriko's monastic training.  Her words differed from her appearance . . . at least to Yuriko*[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 12, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Yuriko]*Yuriko believes that there is indeed a hidden subtext to what the Rowaini girl is saying...perhaps she is not so 'bubbleheaded' as she seems in changing the subject so obviously and seemingly randomly.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Dec 13, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Female Larakese Martial Artist*

[sblock=Rystil Only]_'Anything there I am missing on the geisha, blessed ancestor?"_ Yuriko asked.  _'She seems quite skilled with words, as well as hiding her intentions.  It seemed like there was a veiled threat to Deidrik there . . . .'_

OOC: E-mail sent! [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 13, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Yuriko]_'I'm afraid that this is one thing you must discover on your own, for her language is something you know that I do not, so I could not make out her words, my child,' Tao replies, her voice a quiet yet comforting whisper in Yuriko's mind._[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 13, 2005)

[sblock=Galley, easily observed][sblock=Rowaini]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Oh dear, yes, you're right...I'm such a bubblehead. Why, she would have been old enough to be your mother, wouldn't she?" Vanessa giggles, smiling a small smile, "Well, I guess all I'm saying is that sometimes people like you and me have things that they would rather not share. You understand, don't you Diedrik?"



[/sblock]

Diedrik raised an eyebrow, seeming slightly confused in the face of what seemed to be a veiled threat, if only he could understand it.

[sblock=Rowaini]"Lady Vanessa? I think I can follow what you are implying..." he said, looking thoughtful but clueless, "If there are elements to your situation you would prefer to not disclose then by all means, this isn't an interrogation. But at least answer me this: If there was, hypothetically, a group who sought to pursue you would they have the will and the means of chasing this ship? It's very important. Surely that much information wouldn't compromise what you'd prefer to remain unknown."[/sblock][/sblock]

[sblock=Rystil]*Vanessa's retort hit Diedrik like a ton of bricks. He had to roll with it though, to flinch would have jeopardised his own situation moreso. He held his composure as he made his attempt at damage control. Playing the fool was his best defense here. He couldn't remember ever meeting Vanessa in person, so her speculation that he was Evrard was likely based on the knowledge of Lara Kai he had displayed thus far, and other coincidental tidbits. She probably didn't know how Evrard actually looked... probably. The situation could be recovered from, unless she had seen through his disguise. The thought chilled him to his bones. His disguise was afterall his most important line of defense, for it to be breached placed him in severe danger of exposure. His only hope was that her opinion was built on speculation, and that he could quell it with ignorance and then some accurate words in feigned realisation. Pretend he didn't understand until finally unveiling her threat and countering it. If she had seen through his disguise however there was nothing he could do.*

_Gah! The ferret underestimated the rabbit, and she has played her trump card. Now the ferret must take the defensive. If there's a point to even taking the defensive now..._[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 13, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Galley, Rowaini, Easily Observable]"Oh dear...I'm sorry Diedrik, but I really don't know so much about the specifics of Spelljamming and what it takes to pursue someone or something like that.  I'm new to this kind of thing, you see.  So even if there was someone who sought to pursue me, or to pursue you, I wouldn't know...but you know who I bet would know?  Kirkesh!  He sure knows a lot about this kind of thing," Vanessa replies cheerily.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 14, 2005)

[sblock=Galley, easily observed]*Diedrik's look of confusion was exacerbated by Vanessa's next spiel.*

[sblock=Rowaini]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Oh dear...I'm sorry Diedrik, but I really don't know so much about the specifics of Spelljamming and what it takes to pursue someone or something like that. I'm new to this kind of thing, you see. So even if there was someone who sought to pursue me, or to pursue you, I wouldn't know...but you know who I bet would know? Kirkesh! He sure knows a lot about this kind of thing," Vanessa replies cheerily.




"Very well Lady Vanessa, if that's what you recommend I'll ask Kirkesh when I get on deck a little later. I'm sorry if I have wasted your time. I had thought it would have been wiser to ask nobility," Diedrik apologied, "I'll let you return to your duties."[/sblock]

[sblock=Larakese]"I've done all I can, Yotsu-san," he said, somewhat disappointed.[/sblock]

*With a smile and respectful inclination of his head towards Vanessa, Diedrik made his way out of the galley to begin his own duties.*[/sblock]

[sblock=Rystil]*Diedrik paused in the hallway once out of the galley, and waited for Yuriko to join him so they could start their analysis of the ship. The threat of him being Evrard seemed to carry less weight in Vanessa's next move, she had focused more on bringing Kirkesh into the equation. Perhaps he was in the clear as far as his identity went, but Kirkesh's name signalled an end to the conversation. There was some relief however in being able to play upon her words. Through them he was able to cover his withdraw from the conversation better than he had hoped for. Diedrik was not fleeing, he had simply decided that once Kirkesh became a significant part he would have to pull out. A smooth withdrawal and mentioning he would discuss the matter with Kirkesh at an unspecified time was important to give the impression that he didn't feel threatened. He had left a couple of well-veiled gifts of his own, and couldn't help but wonder if Vanessa would pick up on them. He had tried conveying them in a slightly more subtle manner than she had used to threaten him. Diedrik decided that to protect his identity and aid his work he would have to engage a consistent element of feigned ignorance to the finer machinations of noble conversation. If he seemed ignorant of and impervious to veiled threats and insults then threats and insults of his own (if veiled well enough) could create a sense of confusion as to whether threat or insult was actually intended, or whether it was simply a harmless and coincidental choice of words by the commoner musician. That and Vanessa would expect Evrard to play the game like she wanted him to, like she expected a noble who had been out of the game for a long time to, but he wouldn't give her that. It would only hurt himself to do so.*

_Damn rabbit wants to play court games. This is not Rowain and I don't have time to pussyfoot through social niceties just so I can do my job! Perhaps she's not a rabbit then, perhaps more of a cat..._

*They were going to be trouble, just as he expected. At least if he did speak to Kirkesh on the matter then Kirkesh would be unlikely to start slipping 'Evrard' threats in. Kirkesh wasn't a noble, and would probably know little if anything, but he had to be careful. He didn't expect the man to want to part with any information. Not easily in any case. A stroll about the ship in the company of Yuriko would allow him to collect his thoughts and prepare himself to speak with Kirkesh. To not actually do so after volunteering to would be a sign of weakness, and invite a fresh offensive from Vanessa. He made a note however to not talk to Kirkesh if Vanessa was with him, he had withdrawn while she had the upper hand, and given opportunity she would play it against him with Kirkesh's support. He would have little hope in such a scenario. Divide and conquer was his only option.*[/sblock]


----------



## Keia (Dec 14, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Female Larakese Martial Artist*

[sblock=Galley, easily observed][sblock=Larakese]







			
				Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> "I've done all I can, Yotsu-san," he said, somewhat disappointed.



[/sblock]
*Yuriko watched as Deidrik left the gallery, her hands tucked into the sleeves of her grey kimono.  With a inclination of her head to Vanessa, accompanied by a slight, almost knowing smile, Yuriko shuffled delicately out of the galley as well.*[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 15, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Galley, Easily Observable]*Finished cleaning up as well, Vanessa strolls out of the galley along with the others, heading to the Helmsman's Chamber.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 15, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Hallway, Easily Observable (Diedrik, Yuriko, and Zaeryn)]*As Diedrik and Yuriko head up to work, they pass Zaeryn and Valyssa, walking through the hallway.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 15, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Deck, Easily Observable (Kirkesh)]*Kirkesh sees a few groups of sailors controlling the sails to make sure that the ship gets the most aerodynamic flight possible with whatever movement the Helmsman commands.  Meanwhile, one sailor bends the rudder as well when the ship turns, keeping to the pattern of the helm's direction.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 15, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

[SBLOCK=Hallway, Eldish, Easily Observable (Diedrik, Yuriko, and Rystil)]*Stopping as they encounter the pair, Zaeryn greets them enthusiastically.*

“Good morning Diedrik, Yuriko...I hope you both slept well.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Dec 15, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Deck, Easily Observable]Kirkesh looks to make himself usefull, helping with the rudder or the sails, wherever he is most needed.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 15, 2005)

[sblock=Galley Hallway, Eldish, easily observable]







			
				unleashed said:
			
		

> “Good morning Diedrik, Yuriko... I hope you both slept well.”




"More or less," Diedrik said with a smile, "You two seemed busy this morning. Enjoy your breakfast?"[/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 15, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

[SBLOCK= Hallway, Eldish, Easily Observable (Diedrik, Yuriko, and Rystil)]“Breakfast, that’s where we’re heading now,” Zaeryn replies, perplexed for a moment before he adds, “Oh, you mean the ice cream...”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Dec 15, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Female Larakese Martial Artist*

[sblock=Hallway, Eldish, Easily Observable (Diedrik, Zaeryn, and Rystil)]*Yuriko bowed slightly from the waist at Zaeryn's greeting, though she allowed the men to converse.  She brushed a stray hair from the side of face, then let it fall back in place.*[/sblock]


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 15, 2005)

[sblock=Galley Hallway, Eldish, easily observable]







			
				unleashed said:
			
		

> “Breakfast, that’s where we’re heading now,” Zaeryn replies, perplexed for a moment before he adds, “Oh, you mean the ice cream...”




Diedrik can't help a chuckle.

"Well, I'll just assume it was enjoyed," he says cheekily, "Anything planned for today?"[/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 15, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

[SBLOCK=Hallway, Eldish, Easily Observable (Diedrik, Yuriko, and Rystil)]“Yes it was, but I only got a spoonful or two...Valyssa is a bit of a sweet tooth,” Zaeryn replies, smiling at Valyssa and ignoring the implications of Diedrik’s cheeky comment, “Planned? Well breakfast first, then at some point we need to talk with the captain about what’s expected of us...apart from that no definite plans. Why do you ask?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 16, 2005)

[sblock=Galley Hallway, Eldish, easily observed]







			
				unleashed said:
			
		

> “Yes it was, but I only got a spoonful or two...Valyssa is a bit of a sweet tooth,” Zaeryn replies, smiling at Valyssa and ignoring the implications of Diedrik’s cheeky comment, “Planned? Well breakfast first, then at some point we need to talk with the captain about what’s expected of us...apart from that no definite plans. Why do you ask?”




"Yuriko and I have been tasked with ship security, and if it's not too much trouble we may have a few questions to bounce off you two later for opinions on where improvements can be made and such," Diedrik said, "We were about to do a round of the ship, pinpoint anything that worries us."[/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 16, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

[SBLOCK=Hallway, Eldish, Easily Observable (Diedrik, Yuriko, and Rystil)]“Hmm, well you can certainly ask, but I don’t know what improvements we could suggest,” Zaeryn replies, a thoughtful expression on his face, “Oh don’t let us keep you from your duty then. We will see you later then, Diedrik...”
[SBLOCK=Larakese]“...you too, Yuriko-san,” he says, trying out the suffix for equal.[/SBLOCK][/SBLOCK]


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 17, 2005)

[sblock=Galley Hallway, easily observable][sblock=Eldish]







			
				unleashed said:
			
		

> “Hmm, well you can certainly ask, but I don’t know what improvements we could suggest,” Zaeryn replies, a thoughtful expression on his face, “Oh don’t let us keep you from your duty then. We will see you later then, Diedrik...”




"Later."[/sblock]

Diedrik bows his head respectfully to the Altanian couple before they go get their breakfast. Once Yuriko and Diedrik are by themselves he continues.

[sblock=Larakese]"You're quiet this morning," he says, with an empathic smile, "I don't know if you're just tired, but by all means Yotsu-san, don't feel forced to stay quiet. In fact, it'd be nice to have your input into conversations."[/sblock]

Diedrik talks and walks backwards down the hallway, waiting for Yuriko to follow.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 18, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Zaeryn]"Hmm....I wonder if they have syrup," Valyssa ponders, as the two Altanians continue past Diedrik and Yuriko towards the galley.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 18, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

[SBLOCK=Rystil]“I suppose they might, since they did have ice cream,” Zaeryn teases, “I wonder what they’ll have to put syrup on though, as I don’t relish just a glass of syrup!”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 18, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Zaeryn]"Oh, you silly!  I'm sure they have something to eat too!"[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 18, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

[SBLOCK=Rystil]“Oh, I’m sure they will, it just depends if there’s something that tastes good with syrup...after all I don’t want syrup on bacon or something!”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 18, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Zaeryn]"Oh, come on--it wouldn't be that bad!" Valyssa teases.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 18, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

[SBLOCK=Rystil]“Well just for you then, if they have both I’ll try it!”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 18, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Zaeryn]"You don't have to on my account--flatcakes and syrup are probably still much better."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 18, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

[SBLOCK=Rystil]“Oh why not, I might as well try something new...if it doesn’t work out I can always go back to flatcakes,” Zaeryn grins.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 18, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Zaeryn]"I suppose--but you better not blame me if you don't like it!"[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 18, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

[SBLOCK=Rystil]“Of course not my love, it’s my choice after all...if I don’t like it though I’ll just have to have more flatcakes!”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 18, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Zaeryn]"Okey dokey then--ah, here we are," Valyssa replies, as they reach the galley.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 18, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

[SBLOCK=Rystil]“Well lets see what’s on offer, though it seems we’re a little late...”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 18, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kirkesh]*Kirkesh joins in work with those on the deck, helping with the sails as best he can.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 18, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Zaeryn]"Better late than never, I always say.  Look, they've got eggs and bacon, but I don't see flatcakes," Valyssa replies, pointing at pans with a bit of eggs and bacon left.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 18, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

[SBLOCK=Rystil]“Perhaps they’re keeping them warm somewhere...”

*Zaeryn looks around to see if he can find anything else.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 18, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]*There is other food being stored, but the only food already prepared are the bacon and eggs on those pans, which are still over a small fire to keep them warm.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 18, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

[SBLOCK=Rystil]“Well I can try to make some flatcakes if you’d like, I did watch them being made on Alyria’s ship...”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 18, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Zaeriberiusayah]"If you'd like to try, that's be wonderful, my love!"[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 18, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

[SBLOCK=Rystil]“I’ll give it my best try...hmm, I suppose if they turn out bad, we can just add more syrup! Oh wait, I see your plan now...”

*Zaeryn teases, as he begins to search for the ingredients and tools he saw the cook aboard Alyria’s ship using, before starting on the first batch...*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 18, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Zaeryn]"Oh, you!" she teases, as he rummages through the cabinets and pantry, searching for things that are all in different places here than they were on the other ship.  Though it takes a while, he eventually gathers it all in front of him.  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 18, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

[SBLOCK=Rystil]“Well that’s all the ingredients, now lets see if I remember the quantities correctly...”

*Zaeryn sets a pan on the heat as he starts mixing the batter, adding things in the order he saw, he then greases the pan making sure it properly coats the surface, before starting on the first group of flatcakes...*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 18, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Zaeryn][colorskyblue]"Well, if you can't remember, you can always add extra sugar, or chocolate, or something.  Or maybe honey."[/color]

*Zaeryn mixes the ingredients for the batter for the first group of flatcakes and then dribbles spoonfuls onto the pan.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 18, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

[SBLOCK=Rystil]“Hopefully I’ve got it right, we’ll know soon enough...if not well I could try adding something sweet to the mixture. You’re not just trying to make them extra sweet are you?” Zaeryn teases.

*Watching the flatcakes to make sure they don’t burn, he waits until they look cooked, before quickly turning them over, cooking both sides equally, before stacking them onto a plate.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 18, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Zaeryn]"Well, sort of, but also I bet it might help mask any problems in the mix, right?  I'm not that knowledgeable about cooking."

*Zaeryn finishes off the plate of flatcakes, setting them aside, still warm and freshly baked.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 18, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

[SBLOCK=Rystil]“Hmm, I don’t know, but shall we try these first, before we go making any more or altering the mix?” Zaeryn asks, indicating the freshly cooked flatcakes.

*He takes the pan off the heat while he speaks, as he doesn’t want it too hot for any future flatcakes.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 18, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Zaeryn]"Sure, sounds like a plan!"[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 18, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

[SBLOCK=Rystil]“Well since I made them, I guess I should try them first to see if they’re okay...”

*Pouring some syrup on them, he takes a small portion, making sure to get plenty of syrup just in case they’re really bad.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 18, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Zaeryn]"Sure, you can always be the guinea pig, my love--unless it's ice cream.  Then, I'll be the guinea pig.  Or chocolate."

*They seem a bit bland and starchy, but they aren't too bad, and the syrup helps.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 18, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

[SBLOCK=Rystil]“You get all the good jobs!” Zaeryn teases, “Well they’re not too bad, but definitely not right either...perhaps a little more sugar and some more liquid?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Dec 18, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Deck, Easily Observable]Kirkesh does what he can to make small talk with the other sailors, perhaps to get a feel for their view of the captain and their mission, as well as to generaly gain their trust and respect.  Of course, he does that also by working hard and well.[/SBLOCK]
[sblock=OOC]Kirkesh will swap his +2 in Int and -2 in Wis for the work on the deck (Basicly giving him a 14 wisdom, and 16 int) and it will give him a bonus to his Prof: Spelljammer checks (+7) as well as spot and listen.  He will shift back the moment he detects trouble.

Meanwhile, with his charisma in tact, he has numerious skills to help engage the crew, gather a little bit of info, as well as their trust.  (The new sailor finding a little about the captain is a fairly common practice, much like finding out about a new boss)[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 18, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Zaeryn]"Sounds good to me--You know I'm no good at cooking food my love, my specialty is eating it!"[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 18, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

[SBLOCK=Rystil]“Some foods at least!” Zaeryn teases, “Hmm, once I’ve got these right, perhaps I’ll melt some chocolate to go on them as I watched how that was done too...if you can find some my love...”

*Returning the pan to the heat, Zaeryn adds his corrections to the batter, mixing it up again as he waits for the pan to heat, he then greases the pan and tries again.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 18, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Zaeryn]*Meanwhile, Valyssa goes directly to a cabinet where she pulls out some chocolate, bringing it to Zaeryn.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 19, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

[SBLOCK=Rystil]“I see you’ve found all the sweet things then!” Zaeryn teases.

*Smiling as he imagines Valyssa hunting out every sweet onboard during her insomnia, as he watches the flatcakes, flipping them when they’re ready.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 19, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Zaeryn]"Well, the chocolate at least," Valyssa agrees.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 19, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

[SBLOCK=Rystil]*Finishing the current batch he’s cooking, Zaeryn puts them onto a plate, and removes the pan from the heat again.*

“So would you like to try them this time Valyssa, or shall I?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 19, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Zaeryn]"I'll take a bite this time--who will eat the rest of them from last time?"[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 19, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

[SBLOCK=Rystil]“Oh, I’ll get to them after I finish cooking, I can always heat them up,” Zaeryn grins, as he waggles his finger in a magical gesture.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 19, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Zaeryn]"Hmm....let me try..." Valyssa takes a bite and chews on it, her eyebrows furrowed and her mouth moving slightly in consideration, "Well, it's not quite sweet enough, I think, which must mean you got it just right, my love."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 19, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

[SBLOCK=Rystil]“Good, that means it shouldn’t be too hard to make them again now I’ve actually made them...hmm, so would you like the mix a little sweeter before I make the rest or will the chocolate and syrup on top be enough do you think?” Zaeryn teases.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 19, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Zaeryn]"Why don't you make them like that so they're good for you too, and then I can add chocolate."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 19, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

[SBLOCK=Rystil]“Okay then, well I’ll finish making the rest of the flatcakes, then I’ll melt some chocolate...though I’ll be doing some for myself too!” Zaeryn teases.

*He then fills a pot with water and sets it to boil, while he makes the rest of the flatcakes. After which he puts a small basin above the boiling water so that the heat can seep into it, before taking some chocolate and placing inside the upper basin to melt.*

OOC: Damn that log comes in handy.  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 19, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Zaeryn]"We'll see," Valyssa teases, as Zaeryn melts the chocolate into a smooth sweet melted mass.

(OOC: Guess so )[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 19, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

[SBLOCK=Rystil]“I guess we’re ready then!” Zaeryn replies, as he removes the bowl of melted chocolate from the pot, “After you my love...”

_Hmm, I wonder if there is going to be any chocolate left..._

OOC: Not that I don’t know how to do these things myself, but it saves some typing and remembering what Zaeryn knows exactly.  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 19, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Zaeryn]*Valyssa takes a spoon and drizzles chocolate generously on her flatcakes, leaving a bit for Zaeryn, as he requested.*

(OOC: Well, I'm a little bit of a cook, but not too much.  Most of what I say I've at least seen work before when someone else did it  )[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 19, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

[SBLOCK=Rystil]*Zaeryn casts _prestidigitation_ and heats his first flatcakes, before he drizzles some chocolate onto them. He then scrapes what’s left in the bowl onto Valyssa’s flatcakes.*

“There you go my love, a little more chocolate for you.”

*He then puts a little syrup on his own flatcakes over the chocolate.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 19, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Zaeryn]"Mmm, that's very sweet, Zaeryn--you're my hero!" Valyssa gushes, as she adds some syrup to her flatcake stack too.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 19, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

[SBLOCK=Rystil]“A hero huh...well does the hero get a kiss?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 19, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Zaeryn]"Only the kiss of death...by choclate!" Valyssa replies, planting a chocolate kiss on his lips.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 19, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

[SBLOCK=Rystil]“Mmm, death by chocolate, well I can think of worse ways to go,” Zaeryn remarks, licking his lips after returning Valyssa's kiss.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 19, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Zaeryn]"That could be my attack spell that you keep telling me to learn--Valyssa's Death by Chocolate," Valyssa jokes.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 19, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

[SBLOCK=Rystil]“I can see it now, a whole line of confectionery spells,” Zaeryn chuckles, “Valyssa’s Adhesive Syrup, Valyssa’s Sugar Blizzard, Valyssa’s Cone of Candy...”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 19, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Zaeryn]"And the more useful _Transmute Rock to Chocolate_!"[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 19, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

[SBLOCK=Rystil]“And the party favourite..._Wall of Chocolate_!”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 19, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Zaeryn]"True, but I could just get through it with _Meld into Chocolate_ and then hit you with a _Syrup Spray_!"[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 19, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

[SBLOCK=Rystil]“I give up Valyssa, you have defeated my with your mastery of sweet spells,” Zaeryn chuckles, as he quickly takes a forkful of his flatcakes towards his mouth, “Plus I want my breakfast!”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Dec 19, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Female Larakese Martial Artist*

[sblock=Galley Hallway, easily observable][sblock=Larakese]







			
				Diedrik said:
			
		

> "You're quiet this morning," he says, with an empathic smile, "I don't know if you're just tired, but by all means Yotsu-san, don't feel forced to stay quiet. In fact, it'd be nice to have your input into conversations."



"Hai, Deidrik-san,"  Yuriko replied.  "I am not forced into silence, as you say.  It is more . . . learning of the recipe before adding another ingredient.  One of my masters often said, if you do not have anything constructive to say . . . don't say anything.  He had a lot of those, personally I just think he liked it quiet." [/sblock]*Yuriko followed Diedrik dutifully, a step behind and to the right.  Her eyes glanced from left to right watching for the unusual.*[/sblock]


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 19, 2005)

[sblock=Galley Hallway, easily observable][sblock=Larakese]







			
				Keia said:
			
		

> "Hai, Deidrik-san," Yuriko replied. "I am not forced into silence, as you say. It is more . . . learning of the recipe before adding another ingredient. One of my masters often said, if you do not have anything constructive to say . . . don't say anything. He had a lot of those, personally I just think he liked it quiet."




"Ah, touche Yotsu-san," Diedrik said in good humour, coming to understand Yuriko's point of view, "I guess if silence did have a colour it could easily be some shade of gold, or perhaps something close to silver. Silence may be exaggerated after all, but who am I to say?"[/sblock]

As Diedrik walked along backwards he bumped against the wall and stumbled, landing squarely on his posterior after losing balance. He picked himself up quickly with a chuckle. He glanced around before he started walking again, facing the right way this time.

[sblock=Larakese]"Guess I should start taking this seriously then, eh?" he proposed, glancing around for other witnesses to his blunder, "So what's been your impression thus far of those we have to share the journey with? I mean, it'd be good for us to cook up security evaluations of the others onboard, but do you think it's going to be difficult or easy to work with some of them?"[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 19, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Zaeryn]"Okay, let's eat then," Valyssa replies.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 19, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

[SBLOCK=Rystil]*Eating a few mouthfuls fairly rapidly, Zaeryn then slows his pace as his immediate hunger vanishes.*

“Well at least we won’t starve while aboard...I just hope no one else wants me to make them flatcakes too or I could end up being stuck in the galley for the duration of the journey,” Zaeryn grins.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 22, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Zaeryn]"Hey, that's a good idea--you can be our new chef!"[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 22, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

[SBLOCK=Rystil]“I suppose I could, it would definitely be interesting seeing what I could make,” Zaeryn replies grinning, “Of course you’d have to eat whatever it was...”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 22, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Zaeryn]"Well then it's a good thing I know _Prestidigitation_![/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 22, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

[SBLOCK=Rystil]“Well then, no more flatcakes for you if you’re just going to conceal anything else I cook with _prestidigitation_!” Zaeryn mock-frowns, as he reaches slowly for Valyssa’s plate of flatcakes.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 22, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Zaeryn]"Hey now--I didn't use _Prestidigitation_ on the flatcakes, did I?  It's just an insurance measure, my love--After all, you sounded like you might try to cook something unusual after you said I would have to eat it no matter what," Valyssa replies, with a wink.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 22, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

[SBLOCK=Rystil]“I suppose I can’t blame you since I’m just learning and it could be pretty awful, but it was a little insensitive to trot out prestidigitation before you even had to try anything,” Zaeryn replies with a wry grin, which turns into a soft laugh, “As for unusual, well I doubt they have all that many unusual ingredients aboard, and I wouldn’t want to start experimenting with something too hard.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 22, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Zaeryn]"Yep, not too hard--you wouldn't want to get me drunk after all, it's worse than when I'm on a sugar-high!"[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 22, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

[SBLOCK=Rystil]“Never my love, I enjoy your company far too much to want you drunk, though I do have the means to do so...” Zaeryn teases with a wink.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 22, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Zaeryn]"Good," Valyssa smiles, "I have even more trouble getting to sleep when I'm drunk, and then you'd have to miss out on my company all morning while I dozed."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 22, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

[SBLOCK=Rystil]“Well I wouldn’t want that, so I shall endeavour to keep you from getting too inebriated,” Zaeryn replies with a grin, he then teases, “Though it may give me some time for other activities...”

OOC: Strangely enough that’s what alcohol does to me, it makes me hyper.  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 22, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Zaeryn]"Mmmm, good.  As you may have discovered, I like exploring natural highs very much!"

(OOC: Yup, it's weird because it's a depressant, but it does that for some people.  I've never had a drink in my life, but I know a lot about the chemical and psychological processes.  I remember one time at a party I was talking to someone who was rather drunk about it too   He saw me again later, and he was like "Hey, you're the guy who tried to explain the effects of alcohol to me while I was drunk" )[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 22, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

[SBLOCK=Rystil]“So I’ve noticed my love, and it’s very enjoyable exploring such highs with you!” Zaeryn replies, kissing Valyssa softly on the lips.

OOC: Fortunately I have to drink so much to get drunk it just doesn’t happen, well once, but that was a deliberate attempt to find my limits...I never have a hangover either, lucky me.  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Dec 22, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Female Larakese Martial Artist*

[sblock=Galley Hallway][sblock=Larakese] 







			
				Diedrik said:
			
		

> "Ah, touche Yotsu-san," Diedrik said in good humour, coming to understand Yuriko's point of view, "I guess if silence did have a colour it could easily be some shade of gold, or perhaps something close to silver. Silence may be exaggerated after all, but who am I to say?"



"I would not think silence is exaggerated . . . silence is a time to be watchful,"  Yuriko offered.[/sblock]
*Yuriko watched as Diedrik stumbled, she moved to help him, but stopped as he popped up.*
[sblock=Larakese]







			
				Diedrik said:
			
		

> "Guess I should start taking this seriously then, eh?" he proposed, glancing around for other witnesses to his blunder, "So what's been your impression thus far of those we have to share the journey with? I mean, it'd be good for us to cook up security evaluations of the others onboard, but do you think it's going to be difficult or easy to work with some of them?"



Yuriko waited until they were in a location more private before replying, "Indeed, Deidrik-san, we should evaluate the others.  However, I would feel more comfortable if I knew what the geisha threatened you with in the galley," Yuriko replied quietly.  "I cannot do my job if he whom I report to has been compromised . . . by anything.  You understand, yes, Diedrik-san?"  [/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 22, 2005)

[sblock=Keia only, Larakese]







			
				Keia said:
			
		

> "I would not think silence is exaggerated . . . silence is a time to be watchful," Yuriko offered.




"Again your wisdom humbles me Yotsu-san. I'll remember that one," he said as he brushed himself off.



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> Yuriko waited until they were in a location more private before replying, "Indeed, Deidrik-san, we should evaluate the others. However, I would feel more comfortable if I knew what the geisha threatened you with in the galley," Yuriko replied quietly. "I cannot do my job if he whom I report to has been compromised . . . by anything. You understand, yes, Diedrik-san?"




"Heh, in your request there are four things I wish to address," Diedrik said, "The request itself, and three other matters. I'll start with the easiest because giving you the answer you want will take some explaining. Geisha, though normally an inappropriate reference for a lady of her standing, I would agree with for personal satisfaction and her current situation. Also, I am surprised and impressed that you speak Rowaini, and you'll have to tell me all about your learning it some time. On another note, don't bother with this reporting to me business. If anything I should be reporting to you since you were kind enough to bring me in on your job. I'm willing to make a compromise there though, how about we regard each other as equals as far as this security work is concerned?

"And finally, what you wanted to know about Vanessa's threat. As you must understand, there are very few Rowaini who have spent much time on Lara Kai. The only Rowaini people who have ever been capable of being accepted into the culture are those with the most sincere interests in learning of the culture. One controversial woman, who you may not have heard of, spent quite some time on Lara Kai. Roese Galienne was the name she travelled under, and what made her so controversial was that she had a half-Larakese son after spending some time on Lara Kai. She wasn't nobility but she had married a Rowaini nobleman, and I had the pleasure of meeting her once when she stayed at my father's tavern for a brief period of time. She told some amazing stories of Lara Kai, and even taught me a little of the language before she departed again. I didn't know anything about her significance or background until I heard she had been executed for the murder of her own daughter. She didn't seem like the type, but I didn't know her for long enough to tell anyway.

"And so her son disappeared not long after that, if I remember correctly. I think he was actually fairly popular despite his mixed heritage, but that didn't seem to stop him. Not long after that I finally finished saving for my trip to Lara Kai. It was pointless staying home, I was the youngest of five brothers and wasn't about to inherit anything important, so I left to learn about this wondrous place Lady Galienne had told me about. I spent a long time there, and soaked in as much as I could before I left again to see if I could find a fortune of my own somewhere among the stars. Somehow I think Lady Vanessa had me mistaken for Lady Galienne's son. I mean, I'm no expert, but I'm pretty sure I would have to look as though I had Larakese heritage before I could be mistaken for her son, and I'm pretty sure he's younger than me anyway. Seems she deems a knowledge of Larakese sufficient evidence alone to assume I'm some nobleman on the run, either that or she couldn't think of anything else to prompt me to stay out of her business. I guess I don't need to tell you why her situation is so concerning, but for the time being I guess I can respect the Lady's privacy until she is in a mood to explain. Asking Kirkesh may prove somewhat more beneficial anyway, there could hopefully be a level of understanding between one traveller and another.

So, does that answer your question Yotsu-san?"[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 22, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Yuriko]*Diedrik seems to be a bit defensive as he tells his tale, particularly when he goes out of his way to specifically mention why what Vanessa said must be mistaken, including his appearance, and that causes Yuriko to become curious, curious enough to look very closely at Diedrik and notice that he is obscuring his appearance somehow through disguise, although even Yuriko's keen eye can't detect precisely what he would look like under the disguise.  Still, this is good grounds to consider the rest of his words in a different light, especially since .*

*She has never heard about this Roese Galliene, which makes sense, since it seems that the woman was off the world before or around the time Yuriko was born.*

(OOC: 
Sense Motive 19 + 12 = 31
Spot 14 + 12 = 26 vs Disguise 14 + 8 = 22
Knowledge[Local] 5 + 3 = 8)[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Dec 22, 2005)

[sblock=Festy Dog/RA only, Larakese] 







			
				Diedrik said:
			
		

> "Heh, in your request there are four things I wish to address," Diedrik said, "The request itself, and three other matters. I'll start with the easiest because giving you the answer you want will take some explaining. Geisha, though normally an inappropriate reference for a lady of her standing, I would agree with for personal satisfaction and her current situation. Also, I am surprised and impressed that you speak Rowaini, and you'll have to tell me all about your learning it some time. On another note, don't bother with this reporting to me business. If anything I should be reporting to you since you were kind enough to bring me in on your job. I'm willing to make a compromise there though, how about we regard each other as equals as far as this security work is concerned?



"Very well, Deidrik-san," Yuriko replied. "Though I would prefer that in public you take the lead on these issues.  I am uncertain of these travelers and crew, but most in my home would prefer not to be questions or take orders from a woman.  The background allows me to observe, watch for danger, and see mistakes and slips that others might not make if I were dealing with them directly."  *Yuriko finished the mouthful of words, which was a lot for her, who typically spoke very little.*



			
				Diedrik said:
			
		

> "And finally, . . . <snip> . . . Seems she deems a knowledge of Larakese sufficient evidence alone to assume I'm some nobleman on the run, either that or she couldn't think of anything else to prompt me to stay out of her business. I guess I don't need to tell you why her situation is so concerning, but for the time being I guess I can respect the Lady's privacy until she is in a mood to explain. Asking Kirkesh may prove somewhat more beneficial anyway, there could hopefully be a level of understanding between one traveller and another.  So, does that answer your question Yotsu-san?"



"Perhaps, Diedrik-san,"  Yuriko commented neutrally.  "I guess I should have expected sincerity instead of honesty from you, Deidrik-san."
*Yuriko took a step back from Diedrik and inclined her head slightly toward him.  One hand brushed a lock of hair back onto her face, while her other hand rested casually on the katana in her obi.*

[sblock=Rystil Only]*Yuriko glanced down at Diedrik's sword hand as she moved her lock of hair.*  Yuriko thought, _'Tao-sama, this is the one with  the sword cut, yes?'_
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 22, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Yuriko]'_Yes child, you can see the cut there from sheathing the sword.  Unlike the one called Kirkesh, this Diedrik has one.'_[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 23, 2005)

[sblock=Keia only, Larakese]







			
				Keia said:
			
		

> "Very well, Deidrik-san," Yuriko replied. "Though I would prefer that in public you take the lead on these issues. I am uncertain of these travelers and crew, but most in my home would prefer not to be questions or take orders from a woman. The background allows me to observe, watch for danger, and see mistakes and slips that others might not make if I were dealing with them directly." *Yuriko finished the mouthful of words, which was a lot for her, who typically spoke very little.*




"Yotsu-san, I respect you enough to be willing to have you question me, or tell me what to do. However, if hanging towards the back is what you want to do then I'm not going to stop you," Diedrik responded with an amiable smile.



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> "Perhaps, Diedrik-san," Yuriko commented neutrally. "I guess I should have expected sincerity instead of honesty from you, Deidrik-san."
> *Yuriko took a step back from Diedrik and inclined her head slightly toward him. One hand brushed a lock of hair back onto her face, while her other hand rested casually on the katana in her obi.*




Diedrik's expression sank, his amiable smile faded. His eyes fixed themselves on Yuriko's hand, resting on her katana.  He raised his hands, getting them away from his own sword.

"Ease up there, Yotsu-san. Speak your mind, and we'll sort this out," he said, clearly nervous, "What's with this sincerity versus honesty stuff?"[/sblock]


----------



## Keia (Dec 23, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Female Larakese Martial Artist*

[sblock=Festy & RA only, Larakese]*Yuriko's expression was level, her voice quiet.*


			
				Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> "Ease up there, Yotsu-san. Speak your mind, and we'll sort this out," he said, clearly nervous, "What's with this sincerity versus honesty stuff?"



"The tenets of bushido . . . Gi versus Makoto . . . Honesty is the truth . . . sincerity is the true belief in what you say.  It is a measure of the truth, one can mean something that isn't the truth,"  Yuriko explained by rote, as though it had been ingrained in her many times over in her training.  "As one versed in Larakese culture, you should know that the nobility value sincerity over honesty . . . it helps them sleep better at night."

"I do not mind that you were evasive with the courtesan, it was necessary . . . it is not necessary with me,"  Yuriko stated simply.  "If we are to be equals as you insist, how can our duty to this ship, to each other in our tasks, be based on anything but honesty."[/sblock]


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 23, 2005)

[sblock=Keia only, Larakese]







			
				Keia said:
			
		

> "The tenets of bushido . . . Gi versus Makoto . . . Honesty is the truth . . . sincerity is the true belief in what you say. It is a measure of the truth, one can mean something that isn't the truth," Yuriko explained by rote, as though it had been ingrained in her many times over in her training. "As one versed in Larakese culture, you should know that the nobility value sincerity over honesty . . . it helps them sleep better at night."
> 
> "I do not mind that you were evasive with the courtesan, it was necessary . . . it is not necessary with me," Yuriko stated simply. "If we are to be equals as you insist, how can our duty to this ship, to each other in our tasks, be based on anything but honesty."




"Hehe, it's not just nobility who find comfort in sincerity," Diedrik says, letting his hands rest on his hips now, "I will give you honesty then, as far as I am willing. What do you want to know, Yotsu-san?"[/sblock]


----------



## Keia (Dec 23, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Female Larakese Martial Artist*

[sblock=Festy & RA only, Larakese]







			
				Diedrik said:
			
		

> "Hehe, it's not just nobility who find comfort in sincerity," Diedrik says, letting his hands rest on his hips now, "I will give you honesty then, as far as I am willing. What do you want to know, Yotsu-san?"



*Yuriko looked around again to make certain they were alone.*

"Very well, Diedrik-san, I will show you the honesty you have not shown me.  I have been trained to notice things . . . about people, about my surroundings,"  Yuriko replied.  "I know that you evaded the courtesan's questions and agreed with her to change the subject.  I know that you just went to great lengths to explain how you could not be this person the courtesan claims, yet you are clearly disguised.  I do not care about this in any way . . . except that the courtesan may have a hold on you, and that if you can lie to an equal on this, what else have you lied about . . . or will lie about in the future."

[sblock=Rystil only]Yuriko thought, _'I know, Tao-sama, I should not lay my cards on the table with this one,'_ Yuriko thought.  _'But I cannot and will not work with him if he will lie to me.'_[/sblock] [/sblock]


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 23, 2005)

[sblock=Keia only, Larakese]







			
				Keia said:
			
		

> "Very well, Diedrik-san, I will show you the honesty you have not shown me. I have been trained to notice things . . . about people, about my surroundings," Yuriko replied. "I know that you evaded the courtesan's questions and agreed with her to change the subject. I know that you just went to great lengths to explain how you could not be this person the courtesan claims, yet you are clearly disguised. I do not care about this in any way . . . except that the courtesan may have a hold on you, and that if you can lie to an equal on this, what else have you lied about . . . or will lie about in the future."




"Well, monks are observant people, so I guess it's no surprise that you made the observation. I ask no honesty of you, Yotsu-san, though I doubt you'd have anything to hide. It's not like you've had to deal with living my life, so I can't blame you for getting so angry about all this," Diedrik responded then tugged at his goatee, "Where to start... Well, to your first point, I was simply avoiding butting heads with her. I had gradually steered her back to the subject, I just didn't want to alarm her by being too confrontational and discarding her change of subject. Seems it was just my bad luck that you saw something in it that prompted your suspicion. Secondly, I went to great lengths to explain how I wasn't that person because I am not that person, and I wanted to justify myself to someone I felt was on my side. It was an act born of frustration rather than deception, but it would seem my anger worked against me. Rest assured Vanessa has no means of manipulating me.

"In regards to the lies... Well, that's a complex one Yotsu-san. I'm comfortable to tell you about Diedrik, but not about who is underneath. Do keep in mind that I've known you for the full length of an afternoon and breakfast, so I'm not about to tell you about my other self or the reasons for having a second identity. I have been Diedrik a long time though, long enough that I consider this a second face of sorts, just as genuine as what is beneath. Any history that I have shared you can safely assume to be false, that's simply necessary for a different identity, but aside from that I have been completely honest with you. I have no ulterior motives for this expedition, spelljamming is just my line of work, and once it is done I'll resume my meanderings through space and get hired for other expeditions. I, Diedrik, am quite real, I just happen to be the alternative existance of someone else. 

"I am always as honest as I can be, and you're probably the person most deserving of that honesty on this vessel. If you actually desire to know anything about my other self or reasons then you're not going to find it out as the security officer, those are things you can only access through earning my friendship and trust, and no small amount of them either. I'm not just assuming you want to know, I just happen to respect you enough to make it clear that the option is there. Yotsu-san, there is no means by which I can prove the truth of what I've said, whether you accept it is up to you. Is there anything else you want to know?"[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 24, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Zaeryn]"Good.  Now let's enjoy our flatcakes too before they get cold."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 24, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

[SBLOCK=Rystil]“Certainly my love, I’ll just warm them up a little before we polish them off.”

*Zaeryn heats their flatcakes a little before they finish them off in quick order.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 24, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Zaeryn]"Mmm, that was a nice meal, my love--I think you may have found your calling!"[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 24, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

[SBLOCK=Rystil]“Well another calling at least...I hope my spellcasting is better than my cooking though or I’m in serious trouble!” Zaeryn chuckles.

*Using his active _prestidigitation_, Zaeryn cleans up the mess, including any dishes left by the others.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 25, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Zaeryn]"Well, I'd say your spellcasting is better than your cooking, my love, but your cooking skill is more superior to mine than your spellcasting is to mine, so the cooking seems even greater in my mind, if that makes any sense?"[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 25, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

[SBLOCK=Rystil]“Of course it does, cooking is more of a mystery to you...it is to me too my love. Hmm, I suppose we’ll see how superior my cooking skills are when I try to prepare something I haven’t seen made before...then you can try the results,” Zaeryn teases, “Just keep that _prestidigitation_ handy!”

*Zaeryn packs all the ingredients and implements away as they speak.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 26, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Zaeryn]"Yes, I suppose that would be a good idea...Of course, if I ever tried to cook something, you'd need more than Prestidigitation just to put out the fire!"[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 26, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

[SBLOCK=Rystil]“Oh I don’t think it would that bad, after all you can’t burn everything...”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 26, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Zaeryn]"I don't know, my love...I have a feeling I could burn ice cream," Valyssa replies, with a slight giggle.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 26, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

[SBLOCK=Rystil]“That would be a sight indeed, burning ice cream!” Zaeryn chuckles, teasing he continues, “If you think it’s as bad as that though, we’d better avoid having you cook...”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 26, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Zaeryn]"It's probably safest," Valyssa chuckles, "The other girls at Avani always teased me that my cooking is so bad that I would never find a man unless I brushed up on my Enchantment magic to make up for it."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 26, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

[SBLOCK=Rystil]“Well I hope Enchantment magic wasn’t necessary with me my love, though it is indeed a wonderful spell I’ve fallen under...”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 26, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Zaeryn]"Don't worry, you Arcanist boys are hard to bewitch, so that's why we like to use Enchantment magic that affects ourselves."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 26, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

[SBLOCK=Rystil]“Oh I think I’m pretty well bewitched by you my love, you just didn’t need magic to do it!”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 26, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Zaeryn]"Well, I know it wasn't my cooking either...must have been my feminine wiles then," Valyssa jokes.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 26, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

[SBLOCK=Rystil]“I think so...that and you being your adorable self of course,” Zaeryn grins.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 26, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Zaeryn]"Awww, you're such a sweetie, you know that?"[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 26, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

[SBLOCK=Rystil]“So you keep telling me dear one, it’s nice to hear though and it brings rewards too,” Zaeryn beams, before drawing Valyssa into a deep lingering kiss.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 28, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Zaeryn]"Yes..." Valyssa replies quickly before being swept away into the kiss along with Zaeryn.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 28, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

[SBLOCK=Rystil]“Mmm, a nice finish to breakfast indeed,” Zaeryn remarks grinning, as he slowly withdraws from their kiss.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Dec 29, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Female Larakese Martial Artist*

[sblock=Festy & RA only, Larakese]*Yuriko listened intently to Deidrik's words, almost to the exclusion of all else.  When he was finished, Yuriko nodded, bowing her head, but keeping her eyes still on him.*

"I apologize for my questions, Deidrik-san,"  Yuriko explained, not answering his question.  "It was deeply presumptuous of me to think that you would be able to trust me.  I will allow you the time you need to understand me better.  If you cannot or will not answer a private question of mine, I would greatly prefer, Diedrik-san that you just tell me so, rather than tell me something . . . else."

Raising her head, she offered, "Getting good knowledge of the others would definitely be useful for the defense of the ship . . . but perhaps they will be tentative in speaking honestly with us until they are more comfortable with us as well?"[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 11, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Diedrik and Yuriko](OOC: I believe you were talking to Talia and she said that she will look into the paperwork shortly?  So it was waiting on a new post from you guys.  This is assuming you didn't squeeze a post in between when I checked last and the crash)[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 11, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Kirkesh](OOC: I believe you has just said it was bad when women nod together like that, so it was my turn to post)

¨Well, when it is something with which everyone can agree, it isn't all that strange, I guess--Almost done, Sis?  Be sure to use the sweet-and-sour sauce--it's delicious!"

"I don't really think that would make sense in this dish.  Maybe next time, if I don't prove too incompetent to manage it.  Or you could just ask the actual cook to make it for you, I guess.  He knows how to do a few Larakese dishes and I just got this recipe from him."

"Yeah, but I like your food better, Sis, and we may not get another chance like this for a long time, what with duties and all that."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (May 12, 2006)

[sblock=RA]"Oh, are things going to be picking up soon?  Seemed like it was kind of slow on the ship today."

Kirkesh rubs Vanessa's back tenderly as he speaks.[/sblock]


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 13, 2006)

[sblock=Yuriko & RA]
"Very well then, Captain. We'll leave you to your work," Diedrik said.

After a quick salute he was back in the hallway.

"I guess we'll be killing some time drawing up the roster, and I guess the first step in that would be to go around and inquire as to who possesses any martial training," Diedrik suggests, "Although if you have a better idea I'm all for it."[/sblock]


----------



## Keia (May 14, 2006)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Female Larakese Martial Artist*

[sblock=Diedrik & RA]







			
				Diedrik said:
			
		

> "I guess we'll be killing some time drawing up the roster, and I guess the first step in that would be to go around and inquire as to who possesses any martial training," Diedrik suggests, "Although if you have a better idea I'm all for it."



"I would have to agree, Diedrik-san," Yuriko replied as they walked.  "Duty rosters, watch schedules, and determining everyone's capabilities in case of a conflict would be useful.  Other than that . . . all I can think of is training, alertness, and observation . . . that, and praying to the fortunes that none of this effort will be necessary."   Yuriko finished with a sardonic smile.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 14, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Kirkesh]"What, are you expecting to be attacked by space pirates or something within a day's travel from Kanath herself?" Allure chuckles softly, "I am sure we will find plenty of excitement eventually, but at least not for this first stretch."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (May 14, 2006)

[sblock=RA]"I sure hope not. But it seems like the crew's got plenty a time to do what it wants, even the normal work's light.  And of course, no one seems ta know much 'bout what we're after."[/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (May 15, 2006)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

[SBLOCK=Rystil]*Zaeryn, having pushed himself for a while, returns to one of the simpler melodies that Alyria taught him.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 15, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Kirkesh]"Yeah...I'm sure when they get around to telling us exactly what we're going to be doing at our destination, it'll turn out we have lots of work to do once we get there.  The good news is that work should be light at least until then.  We have more crew than absolutely necessary for a ship this size, so that helps, although it may mean more stops for air."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 16, 2006)

[sblock=Yuriko & RA]Diedrik chuckles honestly as Yuriko's joke strikes a chord in him.

"How many other jobs out there can be considered successful when your effort goes to waste?" he replies in kind, "For a girl who's been cooped up in a temple you've got a good sense of humour, Yotsu-san."

He tugged at his goatee a moment, deciding whether to say something or not.

"And you should smile more. It suits you."

Diedrik gets out a quill and a few sheets of low-quality parchment, getting ready to make lists and notes, before he and Yuriko began talking to crew members.

[sblock=ooc]Rystil, would it be simpler to say they'll have devoted 'x' amount of time to organising duty rosters, watch schedules, and determining crew capabilities?[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 16, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Diedrik and Yuriko][SBLOCK=OOC]That depends on if you want to find out more about the crew so that you know it OOC.  If not, you can probably abstract it away like that too.[/SBLOCK][/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (May 16, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Diedrik and Yuriko][SBLOCK=OOC]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> That depends on if you want to find out more about the crew so that you know it OOC.  If not, you can probably abstract it away like that too.




OOC: I would think that a summarization of the crews capabilities would be preferable than trudging through several pages of interview posts.  Obviously, RA can highlight those of significance and we can roleplay those encounters further.[/SBLOCK][/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 20, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Diedrik and Yuriko]
Zaeryn T'Erilan (PC--you could RP asking him, I guess)

Valyssa N'Avani (Altanian, bad at fighting, but knows magic)

Gaius (Tralg, skilled at fighting and strong)

Kirkesh (PC--you could RP asking him, I guess.  Also with him in the galley, in case you want to RP, are)
Vanessa D'Etoile
Mobility
Allure

Captain Talia (I guess you didn't ask the captain?)

Galston, Vandric, Eolran, Fortitude, Laboite, Arpeggio, Dorser (sailors, not significantly combat trained)

and of course themselves[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (May 21, 2006)

[SBLOCK=RA]"Well, I wonder what we'll do to pass all that free time then?" Kirkesh says with a smile.

"Mmm, that smells good."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 22, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Kirkesh]"Well, you're the sailor, so you should know, no?  Besides, I'm sure there's lots of fun things you can do with Dolathi in Wildspace."

"Thank you.  I hope I get this right."

"Oh, you'll get it right.  Your cooking has always been much better than your impersonations."

"Well, we can't all have your talent Sis," Mobility shakes her head slightly and gives a small smile, "Then again, if you were cooking, we'd be lucky to have the ship burn down first!"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (May 22, 2006)

[sblock=RA]Kirkesh chuckles as he snuggles next to Vanessa, making sure she's all right, as she's been rather quiet.  

"So, what do you two usually do to keep yourselves occupied?"[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 22, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Kirkesh]*Vanessa cuddles in close with Kirkesh.*

"Well, I don't know--you're the sailor, right?  I would think you've spent more time out in Wildspace than any of us."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (May 22, 2006)

[sblock=Kirkesh]"Well, yes, but I figured you two might have interests of your own. But there are indeed all sorts of things to do in wildspace.  Some are more interesting than others, and some aren't always best discussed in polite company." Kirkesh says, finishing that last part with a wink and a smile.[/sblock]


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 25, 2006)

[sblock=Yuriko & Rystil] "Well, we may as well start with the galley. It's likely we may find some people there, and it's easier to find out what we need to know when we don't have to run around in order to get information," Diedrik says, turning towards the galley, "Care to come with? Or should we split up and try to cover half the crew each?"[/sblock]


----------



## Keia (Jun 2, 2006)

[sblock=Diedrik & Rystil] 







			
				Diedrik said:
			
		

> "Well, we may as well start with the galley. It's likely we may find some people there, and it's easier to find out what we need to know when we don't have to run around in order to get information," Diedrik says, turning towards the galley, "Care to come with? Or should we split up and try to cover half the crew each?"



"Diedrik-san, I will travel with you if you will have me,"  Yuriko explained.  "As I said before, I am much more comfortable listening and observing.  Perhaps my time at the monastery is to blame . . . ."  Yuriko turned to walk with the man toward the galley, allowing him to lead the way.
[/sblock]


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 5, 2006)

[sblock=ooc]Sorry peoples, leaping a few hurdles in real life currently so it would appear my response times are getting kinda poor. [/sblock]

[sblock=Yuriko & Rystil]Diedrik nodded understandingly and paced towards the galley.

"What you lose in some areas you gain in others," he said, "Talented individuals like yourself are granted a kind of balance in that respect."[/sblock]

[sblock=Galley]On entering the gallery Diedrik looks around and gets a quick tally of who's present.

"Gentlefolks," he says in way of a greeting, "There are a few security matters we need to discuss when everyone has a moment."[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 5, 2006)

(OOC: No biggie--RL is more important, and it always comes first   Just a heads-up to Bront that the galley post is directed to Kirkesh )


----------



## Bront (Jun 5, 2006)

[sblock=Galley]Kirkesh looks around at the others, "Well, discuss away Diedrik, I think you have all our ears."[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 6, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Galley]*Allure nods and yawns disinterestedly.*

*Vanessa looks a bit worried:*

"Security?  Are we not safe here?"

*Mobility looks up from the dish she is cooking, which smells of familiar spices to both Diedrik and Yuriko.*

"Oh, sure.  Hey Yuriko--can you tell me if I'm making this dish right?  I don't usually make Larakese food, but I got this recipe from the cook and just had t otry it!"[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 6, 2006)

[sblock=Galley]Diedrik smiles, the smell bringing back a mix of interesting memories.

"Heh, nothing to worry about at present, Vanessa. Yotsu-san and I are getting everyone's capabilities down on paper so we know who we should have on deck at any one moment, should there be an incident," the Rowaini explains.

He finds a seat near everyone and gets out his pen and paper, scribbling down a few names and waiting expectantly for responses.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 6, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Galley]*Vanessa looks to Kirkesh.*

"I bet you're the best one here for security, darling.  Why don't you go first?"[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Jun 6, 2006)

[sblock=Galley]Kirkesh chuckles and gives Vanessa a quick kiss.  "I think you give me too much credit, but allas, I am a swordsman by trade.  I generaly fight in a more mobile style, as I was trained in the classic Rowaini Swashbuckling style by... well, let's just say a classic artist of the blade."[/sblock]


----------



## Keia (Jun 7, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Galley]







			
				Someone said:
			
		

> "Oh, sure.  Hey Yuriko--can you tell me if I'm making this dish right?  I don't usually make Larakese food, but I got this recipe from the cook and just had t otry it!"



"Of course, I would be happy to help," Yuriko replied, bowing slightly.  She moved over to the cook to get a better look at the dish and ingredients.  "I must admit that I did not cook much at the monastery, however."  Yuriko thought back to her last 'home-cooked' meal, and the great tragedy that befell that family . . . she looked on at the cooking, sadness in her eyes.
 [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 7, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Galley]*Mobility is making a sweet and sour spiced chicken dish with several traditional Larakese spices.  She isn't laying the ingredients out the same way as Yuriko remembers, but she does seem to be adding the correct amounts of everything, so it might turn out fine anyway.*

"I'm not much of a fighter.  I just help around the ship and such."

"I know a tiny bit of magic, but I'm no more trained in combat than a child, I'm afraid."

"Fighting is just boring, don't you think girls?  I can try to fight if need be, but I'd rather not.  I'm more of a Humanoid Resources person."

(OOC: Y'know, if you read that the right way, it would become a funny joke about Yuriko's cooking instead of a sad reminiscence  )
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Jun 7, 2006)

[sblock=Galley]''Mobility, you got enough in there to feed everyone?  If so, you two are welcome to join us for whatever meal this would happen to be."[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 7, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Galley]"There should be enough.  I passed the Altanian girl on the way back--what was her name again?--and she saw that I was cooking, so she asked if I could make extra for our lonely helmsman Zaeryn, so we've got to save a little bit in case she comes back--Oh, Valyssa, that was her name--in case Valyssa comes back."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 9, 2006)

[sblock=Galley]Diedrik gets down some notes.

"Right, so if and when something nasty hurls itself into our collective laps, out of those here it will be Kirkesh, Yotsu-san and I who respond to the call. Three combat capables thus far, four if we safely assume the Tralg to be combat capable as well. Leaving Zaeryn, Valyssa and the Captain to ask, although having the Captain leave her post to fight is probably not advisable. Even if there are perfectly capable backups onboard I'd prefer not to put our superior officer under any more stress and risk than she already is. First timer and all. Questions? Suggestions?"

He adjusts his glasses and looks around at those present, curious if they have any helpful input.[/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Jun 9, 2006)

[sblock=Galley]"I think most sailors are willing to fight if it comes to it, as it's potentialy a life and death matter for them anyway.  Best you can do is get them organized and help out."[/sblock]


----------



## Keia (Jun 10, 2006)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Female Larakese Martial Artist*

[sblock=gallery]Yuriko continued to watch mobility prepare the dish, ready to offer advice where she could.  As the conversation continued, Yuriko stayed quiet, only mentioning, "Magical arts, particularly healing, would be useful to know as well.  Especially in advance of a time of emergency."[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 10, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Galley]"Well, I have a teeny bit of magic, as I said.  Zaeryn and Valyssa know more, and the captain too."

"I can also cast a spell or two if absolutely necessary, but like the lady, I'm not so talented at it.  I don't think any of us can heal, though."

"Actually, I can...but just barely."

*Mobility continues with the dish, moving so that Yuriko can easily see and comment on her cooking, as she prepares the meat in one pan while simmering the sauce in another.*
[/sBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Jun 10, 2006)

[sblock=Gallery]"It may be a little bit of magic sweet Vanessa, but your timing with it is impecable.  And timing can often mean more than the power of the attack."[/sblock]


----------



## Keia (Jun 10, 2006)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Female Larakese Martial Artist*

[sblock=Galley] "So there is no one here with access to healing magics?"  Yuriko double checked.  With everyone speaking at once, she wasn't certain that she had heard correctly.  Her eyes remained on the preparations for dinner, mostly to hide her surprise.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 10, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Galley]"I can barely heal, sometimes...I'm even worse at healing than my other dabbling."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 10, 2006)

[sblock=Galley]After a few moments of listening Diedrik spoke.

"I have some capacity for healing, among other minor magicks. As far as those crew members checked thus far I may be the most proficient healer available, and that is most certainly not a good thing. I hope there's someone onboard with a better capacity for restorative magic than I," he said, slightly concerned, "As far as having the sailors fighting as well, as we have found no effective healer thus far it may be wise to have that as a last resort and leave the fighting to those who have better odds of survival."

He quickly jotted something onto the piece of parchment he was making notes on, then returned his attention to the others.[/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Jun 24, 2006)

[sblock=Galley]"So, is the food ready yet?"

OOC: Bump[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 24, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Galley]"Not yet--these thing take time to get them just right.  How am I doing, Yuriko-san?"[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Jun 26, 2006)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Female Larakese Martial Artist*

[sblock=Galley] "You are doing more than adequate, Mobility-sama,"  Yuriko commented.  She returned her gaze to the others in the room - it seemed that the capabilities of this part of the crew had been determined . . . at least as much as they were willing to reveal.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 26, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Galley]*Eventually, Mobility finishes the dish, and she shares the Sweet and Sour Chicken with everyone there, reminding them to save some in case Valyssa comes to pick some up for Zaeryn.*  

"So how is it?  Any good?"

[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 26, 2006)

[sblock=Galley]"It's great," Diedrik says with a smile, but leaves it at that as he focuses on the meal.

The taste was pleasantly familiar. He hadn't eaten sweet and sour chicken for some time, so he couldn't really compare it against the dishes he used to have, but it was certainly quite good at the present.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 27, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Galley]"Why thank you, Diedrik.  Best get back to my duties.  Odds or evens Allure?"

"Sure, Sis.  I call evens."

*They hold out their hands and count to three, after which Allure shows two fingers and Mobility shows three.*

"Damn!  Odd."

"Well, it's your fault anyway."

"Yeah, I know.  See you guys!"

*They both head out of the galley.*

[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Jul 7, 2006)

[sblock=Galley]"So, anyone else need us for anything?  Got any more burning questions you need answered?"[/sblock]
OOC: Wow, closing on 2 weeks without a post.


----------



## Keia (Jul 7, 2006)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Female Larakese Martial Artist*

[sblock=galley]Yuriko shook her head in the negative as she continued to quietly eat her sweet and sour chicken.  The two chopsticks whirled masterfully in her fingers and she worked delicately through the food in her bowl.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 8, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Galley]*Everyone eats and then continues on their way, though Valyssa pops in to get some food for Zaeryn.*[/SBLOCK]

[SBLOCK=Zaeryn]*There's a knock on the chamber door.*

"How are you darling?  Your singing is improving, I think.  Anyway, there were other people cooking, but I brought you this sweet and sour chicken.  Here, try it--it seems like they liked it, since they didn't leave much."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Jul 9, 2006)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

[SBLOCK=Rystil]*Zaeryn stops singing as there is a knock on the door...a smile coming to his face as Valyssa enters.*

“Oh, I’m keeping myself occupied, as you could no doubt hear, my love. Well, I hope I’m improving, but I suppose the proof of that will only coime with time and lots of practice like most things, though I’m glad you think so. Hmm, I wonder if they think we live on magic or something, as we haven’t managed to share a meal with them yet...”

*Zaeryn tries the chicken offered to him.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 9, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Zaeryn]"Well, they know I got this chicken for you, I suspect.  The real question is whether they think _I_ live on sugar," Valyssa winks.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Jul 9, 2006)

[sblock=Gallery]Kirkesh finishes off his food quickly after giving lessons to Vanessa about using chop sticks.  He seems quite skilled in them as well, though not as skilled as Yuriko.  Once they are finished, he excuses himself to go check and see if he is needed elsewhere.[/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Jul 9, 2006)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

[SBLOCK=Rystil]“Yes, I suppose they would have seen you getting the ice cream earlier,” Zaeryn chuckles. “It’s a pity they didn’t make any of this with just vegetables instead of chicken though, as I think you’d like it.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 9, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Zaeryn]*Valyssa shrugs.*

"Ah well, what can you do?  At least I'm already full, right?"[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Jul 9, 2006)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

[SBLOCK=Rystil]“Yes, I suppose so, what with all that cake,” Zaeryn grins, “though you might want to inform the cook of your choice not to eat meat, my dear, if you haven’t already done so.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 9, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Zaeryn]"I'm not sure I found the cook yet.  Mobility was cooking, but I think she isn't the ship's cook, just someone who likes to cook occasionally."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Jul 9, 2006)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

[SBLOCK=Rystil]“Ah, well, I suppose finding the cook can wait...so long as they have ice cream and other sweet things. Would you like a taste of the sauce though, before I eat it all?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 9, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Zaeryn]"That's okay.  Eat and be strong, my brave pilot!"[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Jul 9, 2006)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

[SBLOCK=Rystil]“Ah, so you want a taste after I finish then? Well, I must admit I prefer that myself!” Zaeryn chuckles.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 9, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Zaeryn]"Well, we _could_ do that, but I'm okay if you eat it all, my love.  I took too much of your cake, after all."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Jul 9, 2006)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

[SBLOCK=Rystil]“I suppose that’s true, though you know I wouldn’t begrudge you an extra piece or two...anyway I’d best eat some more of this before it gets cold.” 

*Zaeryn takes several pieces of the chicken in quick succession, as he gets used to using strange utensils he’s been given.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 9, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Zaeryn]"If you can't use those chopsticks, I can get you a fork, honey."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Jul 9, 2006)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

[SBLOCK=Rystil]“No, I can manage, in fact it’s quite fun trying to master these...chopsticks.” 

*Zaeryn grins as he waves them around for a second, before sending them back into the bowl again.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 9, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Zaeryn]"Okey dokey then!"[/SBLOCK]

*Everyone continues the rest of the trip with routine activity until they reach Varylys for a quick pit-stop before heading out into the Phlogiston.*

(OOC: Anybody want to do anything special?  Otherwise, we'll move on )


----------



## Bront (Jul 9, 2006)

OOC: Nope, I'm good.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 14, 2006)

*The Hesychia continues onward, through a glimmering portal in the outside of the Sphere and on into the rainbow ocean of the Phlogiston, sailing towards uncharted space, sailing towards...the Empyreal Shards.*

(OOC: Security guys--what kind of protocols are we looking at for the Phologiston, and how about once you hit the uncharted Spheres?)


----------



## Keia (Jul 14, 2006)

OOC: Yuriko will have set up a watch schedule, using at least two combat capable personnel at all times.  Magical support is is short supply, so there were no considerations in that area.  When the ship enters an uncharted sphere, the watch is doubled until the safety of the ship can be determined.  A bell, or similar device (whistle, whatever) is either carried by the patrols or availabe on deck to signal a general alarm calling all hands. Anyone else have anything to add or change?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 14, 2006)

(OOC: So if we count the magic-people, we have Yuriko, Diedrik, Gaius, Kirkesh, Zaeryn, Valyssa, perhaps the other girls who dabble slightly, and maybe Talia if the captain takes a watch, but approximately two of those magic people will be drained from helm duty each day and unable to participate much.  So with double watch duty, it looks like almost everyone will be on watch duty at all times   You could have the non-combat-trained sailors help watch too, but I assumed you didn't include them, right? 

As for helmsman duty--what kind of schedule do you guys want to set up?  You have Talia, Zaeryn, Valyssa, and maybe Vanessa or Allure.


----------



## Keia (Jul 14, 2006)

OOC: Well, we would need their eyes for watch duty for the magical types, not necessarily for combat (perhaps only using them for additional eyes when first entering new spheres).  It's not Yuriko's fault the ship is undercrewed for security purposes   .  Is Mobility in that list anywhere for watch duties and the like?  Two to a shift should still be the standard, if doubling isn't possible, it isn't possible.  It just increases the risk and response factors.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 14, 2006)

(OOC: Mobility is one of the 'girls', which also includes Vanessa too   Sounds good to me )


----------



## Keia (Jul 17, 2006)

OOC:  Anyone else have suggestions? . . . Yuriko will inquire IC if needed.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 17, 2006)

(OOC: Aye--once this is solidified for me, we'll continue onward )


----------



## unleashed (Jul 18, 2006)

OOC: Well, for helm duty, since we've got so many choices, perhaps one day on and one day off. So that would mean we could cycle through as follows: Talia, Zaeryn, Vanessa or Allure (they could even alternate), and Valyssa.

As for any advice for watch duty...nope, I think we're good there...you have lots more to work with here than Fedowin currently has.


----------



## Bront (Jul 18, 2006)

OOC: I'm not in charge, so whatever works


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 28, 2006)

*The group continues using Yuriko's watch order of two people and the helm order of Talia, Zaeryn, Vanessa, Valyssa.*

*They leave Varylys and head into the Phlogiston, flying through the rainbow sea to the Lyradar Sphere, where they pick up more supplies and air and head out to the Phlogiston again, filling up on clean air again on Tymadeau before heading off again.  They are only knocked out of Spelljamming speed a few times by passing ships or debris, and barring any plans among the crew to extend the stay at either the Lyradar Sphere or Tymadeau, they are ready to head out into unknown Wildspace.*


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 28, 2006)

[sblock=Deck]Diedrik leans against a mast, scanning the vast around the ship while on watch. He had been quietly impressed with Yuriko's ability at organising security measures; the vigilance of a warrior and the discipline of a monk made an effective combination. Diedrik just lent a pretty face and some quick wit to the proceedings when they could help.

"What will the unknown hold for us?" he asks the others present on deck.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 28, 2006)

*The plan from here is to make one final stop at Jhaar, a rough-and-tumble outpost on the edge of an inhospitable Sphere full of dangerous meteoroids.  It is the farthest place from civilisation in this direction, nestled amongst the Unknown Spheres, and everything beyond is uncharted and possibly unfriendly territory, where chances for a break might not exist.  Jhaar is several weeks' travel, mostly through the phlogiston, though catching a rapid rainbow eddy in the right direction could speed that up considerably.*

*Leaving the Tymadish Sphere, the Hesychia speeds through the phlogiston once more.  After about a week of totally-uninterrupted Spelljamming speed, they slow down because of an approaching mass which turns out to be a derelict ship, floating motionless in the phlogiston.  This is an unusual sight, but not an unknown one, especially on ships with only one able helmsman.  There could be people stuck there, but moving too close would risk mixing what is possibly stale air into their air envelope.  They could also just keep going.*


----------



## unleashed (Jul 29, 2006)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

*Emerging from the helm chamber when their ship slows, Zaeryn gazes at the derelict ship as they slowly close on it’s position.*

“I wonder what happened to that ship,” Zaeryn muses, as he tries to determine the class of the derelict ship, and any particulars about possible crew compliment and such.


----------



## Bront (Jul 29, 2006)

Kirkesh looks over the prow at the direlect, "I think we best be stoping.  Keep some distance, I can head over and see if the air is breathable, if someone's willing to pull me back if I get in trouble."

OOC: with some magical assistance, or the right angle, Kirkesh should be able to clear over 30', and a rope shouldn't be a big problem of moving air across it.


----------



## unleashed (Jul 29, 2006)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

“You know, I could make it so you can fly, Kirkesh, though tying a rope to you as well sounds like a good idea...just in case,” Zaeryn replies absently, as he continues trying to identify the derelict.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 29, 2006)

(OOC: That could work.  Sound like a plan to everyone?  Kirkesh, what do you plan on doing if the air is bad?)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 29, 2006)

*Zaeryn can tell that the ship is a Tradesman, ponderous but inexpensive ton-for-ton, it is one of the most common sorts of ships in Wildspace, generally just modified from earthbound ships.  It bears no flags, so it was probably running a trade route from the outer outposts, bringing goods and possibly smuggling.   *


----------



## Bront (Jul 29, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> (OOC: That could work.  Sound like a plan to everyone?  Kirkesh, what do you plan on doing if the air is bad?)



OOC: Gaging?   Probably returning quickly  unless I feel I can tough it out.  If I'm flying I'll shift to +2 con and dex, -2 str for the time.

"Flying sounds good.  If I tug on the rope or go limp, pull me back immediately."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 29, 2006)

(OOC: That works.  Who has the rope and Fly ready?  Anyone have Use Rope?)


----------



## unleashed (Jul 29, 2006)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

“Okay, well let’s get you attached to some rope, and then I’ll cast the spell. I’ll go tell Valyssa where to stop the ship, while you organise the rope and such,” Zaeryn says, heading back into the helmsmans chamber to impart the relevant information to Valyssa, before returning to the deck, ready to cast.

OOC: Zaeryn will get his silk rope if no-one else has any, but Use Rope is outside his expertise.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 29, 2006)

(OOC: OK, nobody said anything, so I looked it up myself--Kirkesh has +9, which is easily enough to tie a secure knot taking 10 )

*Affected by Fly and tied to the rope, Kirkesh soars out of the air envelope of the ship into the phlogiston, his own air envelope surrounding him and providing enough air to easily reach the other ship.*

[SBLOCK=Kirkesh]*As Kirkesh enters the other ship's air envelope, his tiny personal envelope normalises with the air around it.  The air is very stale, though it is somewhat breathable, but it enervates him to fill his lungs with this stuff.*

(OOC: After one minute of breathing this air, you are fatigued until you can get fresh air)[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Jul 30, 2006)

[sblock=Me]Kirkesh shrugs and flies around the deck, searching for signs of the previous crew, as well as listening for any signs of life.  He'll be careful to not get the rope tangled up.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 30, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Kirkesh](OOC: 50' of rope, right?)

*Kirkesh searches the upper deck, but he doesn't see anyone abovedecks.  There is a closed door probably leading to either the Helmsman's Chamber or the Captain's Quarters, and closed hatches leading belowdecks symmetrically on each side of the deck.  Kirkesh can't go much farther without running out of rope.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Jul 30, 2006)

[sblock=me]Kirkesh will untie the rope and tie it off on a railing, and then listen at the door.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 30, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Kirkesh]*Kirkesh easily ties the rope and then listens at the door.  He cannot hear any unusual sounds through it, though he notices that the door is unlocked should he wish to open it.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Jul 30, 2006)

[sblock=Me]Kirkesh carefully opens the light and peeks in.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 30, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Kirkesh]*Inside, the room is fairly spartan and proves to be a Helmsman's Chamber, with a small sextant and a minor helm with a helmsman still on it.  The man is dead, his face gasping in an expression of pure terror but his body in a sitting position as if manning the helm normally.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Jul 30, 2006)

[sblock=me]Kirkesh will look around a bit more (look for any other doors or such)[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 30, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Kirkesh]*There do not appear to be any other doors in this room except the one through which Kirkesh entered.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 30, 2006)

Diedrik watches carefully as Kirkesh flies over to the other ship. He makes an effort to remember if there was any rope in the storeroom that could be used.

"Yotsu-san, there's possibly some useful salvage on that thing. When Kirkesh gets back we should figure something out on how to recover what we can use," he suggests.


----------



## unleashed (Jul 30, 2006)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

*Zaeryn has Gaius take their end of the rope, ready to pull Kirkesh back should the conditions stated be met.*


----------



## Bront (Jul 30, 2006)

[sblock=Me]Sorry, my bad, I ment the rest of the top of ship.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 30, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Kirkesh]*Kirkesh only sees the two hatches leading down below.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Jul 31, 2006)

[sblock=Me]Kirkesh will make his way back along the rope, leaving it tied to the other ship.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 31, 2006)

*Kirkesh returns along the rope, the Fly spell still in effect, leaving it tied to the other ship.  Before long, he is back on the Hesychia.*


----------



## unleashed (Jul 31, 2006)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

“So, what did you find over there Kirkesh?” Zaeryn asks, as Kirkesh returns to the Hesychia.


----------



## Bront (Jul 31, 2006)

"K, there's someone still in the Helm, long dead, and a look of terror on the face," he says.  "I left the rope so we can climb back and forth if need be.  The air is a bit stale, but it's breathable.  I didn't check the holds, but I'm confident that there isn't anything alive over there.  Perhaps we can salvage some parts and supplies."


----------



## unleashed (Jul 31, 2006)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

“I wonder what could have caused the look of terror...though I’m not so curious that I want to run into it myself,” Zaeryn remarks with a shudder. “Yes, well hopefully the helm is okay and we can remove it, as an extra helm would be quite valuable. Would you mind tying the rope to this side as well then Kirkesh, just so we have a secure line?”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 31, 2006)

(OOC: Note--bringing two helms on the same ship generally results in weird distortions or interference (even if one is not set up) unless the helms are connected into a series helm or otherwise treated with special equipment to prevent this)


----------



## Bront (Jul 31, 2006)

"Nah, you don't want two helms here unless you're set up for it.  But we can explore the rest of the ship.  I'm sure there's something of value there."

Kirkesh will secure the rope on this ship.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 31, 2006)

"Look of terror? Good enough reason to have Yotsu-san and I watch the backs of those who go over," Diedrik says, and loosens his sword, "Although I wish we had a means of evading the effects of stale air. I guess we could just hold our breath for as long as possible while over there, if only to buy some time."


----------



## Keia (Aug 1, 2006)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Female Larakese Martial Artist*

*Yuriko nodded at the suggestion, and rushed to her room to gather her equipment, spare though it was.  A scared to death expression sounded like she needed her katana . . . just in case*


----------



## unleashed (Aug 1, 2006)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*



			
				Bront said:
			
		

> "Nah, you don't want two helms here unless you're set up for it.  But we can explore the rest of the ship.  I'm sure there's something of value there."



“Yes, they alluded to interference of some kind in one of the books I’ve read on spelljamming theory, though I wasn’t sure it was true, a pity, as it would be interesting to study a helm I could afford to experiment with. Hmm, if we were only a few days from another world I’d suggest flying it there, but since we’re not I guess we’ll have to salvage what we can...though it’s a chance to expand my magical knowledge, that I really hate to miss,” Zaeryn remarks longingly.


----------



## unleashed (Aug 1, 2006)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*



			
				Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> "Look of terror? Good enough reason to have Yotsu-san and I watch the backs of those who go over," Diedrik says, and loosens his sword, "Although I wish we had a means of evading the effects of stale air. I guess we could just hold our breath for as long as possible while over there, if only to buy some time."



“Sadly I can’t do anything about the air, but I do have a few spells that might prove useful,” Zaeryn offers with a grin.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 1, 2006)

(OOC: Those four going across then?)


----------



## unleashed (Aug 1, 2006)

OOC: Sounds like a plan!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 1, 2006)

*The four of them head across the rope and reach the derelict ship.  After about a minute, the stale air begins to take its toll, and the explorers feel weak and light-headed.*

(OOC: Fatigued until they return to their ship where there is better air)


----------



## unleashed (Aug 1, 2006)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

“Well, shall we take a look in the hold first, since Kirkesh has already visited the helmsman’s chamber?” Zaeryn asks, as he adjusts to the stale conditions.


----------



## Bront (Aug 1, 2006)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> "Look of terror? Good enough reason to have Yotsu-san and I watch the backs of those who go over," Diedrik says, and loosens his sword, "Although I wish we had a means of evading the effects of stale air. I guess we could just hold our breath for as long as possible while over there, if only to buy some time."



"it'll just tire ya out after a bit, though I wouldn't plan any long camping trips there," Kirkesh says.


Once they're back on the other ship...

"Yes, the holds are probably a good place to start, might want a weapon, just in case," Kirkesh says, drawing his rapier.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 1, 2006)

*They open one of the hatches leading belowdecks.  Looking down below, they see a hallway leading forward with a few rooms along the side, turning right at the end.  There's also another hallway leading to the right and probably connecting with the second hatch on the other side of the ship.  They can see more by entering the hatch and heading belowdecks.*


----------



## unleashed (Aug 1, 2006)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Taking a copper coin from his satchel Zaeryn casts a _light_ spell on it, before gesturing towards the hallway and saying, “After you...”


----------



## Keia (Aug 1, 2006)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Female Larakese Martial Artist*

*Yuriko offered to walk with or right behind the sailor, Kirkesh.  She drew her katana, holding the blade low, in an Unspoken Danger stance.*


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 1, 2006)

Diedrik carefully drew his blade, and took the lead. He chuckled quietly, which sounded a little like panting for breath, then descended the stairs.

"Can't stand this air," he whispers a little hoarsely, "Puts us at a disadvantage. My blade feels heavier than normal."

He watches his footing carefully, trying not to make too much noise and avoiding what may be creaky floorboards.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 1, 2006)

*Diedrik leads the way, the ship's interior lit by the glowing coin.  He has a choice either to go right which leads to a hallway with a nice door that looks like it could be to the captain's cabin and then eventually to the other set of stairs leading up to the other hatch, or to go straight, which leads to a hallway with some smaller doorways and eventually turns right also into another hallway.*


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 1, 2006)

Diedrik indicates the door to what appears to be the Captain's Quarters, wanting to clear out the shorter path before turning down the longer one.

"The Captain may have recorded something to indicate what happened," he says, then creeps over to the door and checks to see if it's locked.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 1, 2006)

*The Captain's Quarters are unlocked.  There are neither people nor corpses in the room, though it does have a bed, a writing table and a small chest that is open and empty.  On the writing table is a pen, some paper, and a logbook.*


----------



## Keia (Aug 1, 2006)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Female Larakese Martial Artist*

*Yuriko nodded toward the log book as she entered the room, sword low.  She planned on covering anyone in the room, allowing them to explore while she watched for trouble.*


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 1, 2006)

*Diedrik moves over to the logbook. He starts with the most recent entry then goes backwards, looking for clues as to what may have taken place aboard the ship.*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 1, 2006)

*The logbook is simply full of shipping information and stops.  There isn't much out of the ordinary.  The only recent things of note really were that they had taken on a passenger at their last port, they were smuggling a mysterious cargo for an unknown client, and they slammed into debris and had to repair the ship.*


----------



## unleashed (Aug 2, 2006)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

*Zaeryn moves up beside Diedrik, reading the logbook as the pages are turned.*

“I wonder what left them in this sorry state then. Most likely a very sudden attack, but perhaps there is more here than appearances suggest...” Zaeryn offers, as he casts another spell.

[SBLOCK=OOC]Zaeryn casts _detect magic_, taking a look around the captain’s cabin. He’ll continue to concentrate on the spell and use it as they explore the ship, until circumstances force him to stop.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 2, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Zaeryn]*Other than gear people who came with him are carrying, Zaeryn does not detect any magic.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Aug 2, 2006)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Zaeryn looks around the room after casting his spell, before remarking, “Hmm, I guess not. Well perhaps we’ll find something of more interest elsewhere. Let’s move on Diedrik, if you’re finished with the logbook.”


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 2, 2006)

Diedrik nodded, there were still plenty of chances to pin down what had happened. In truth finding out what occurred onboard wasn't really crucial to anything Diedrik knew of but while he was here it couldn't hurt to research the base for another tale to tell between jobs.

"The most recent entries mention taking on a passenger, carrying a mysterious cargo and running into debris," he summarizes for the others, before going back out into the hallway containing smaller doorways and approaching the first.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 2, 2006)

*Diedrik approaches the first doorway.  It is a small door made of wood.*

(OOC: Just approaching the doorway or going in?)


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 2, 2006)

Diedrick waits for the others to catch up if they need to, then checks the lock and enters.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 2, 2006)

*The door is unlocked.  It is a small bedroom, devoid of an inhabitant, with a bed and desk.*


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 2, 2006)

*Unless there are any texts lying about, Diedrik continues down the hallway checking room by room for documents, occupants, remains or loot.*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 2, 2006)

*Diedrik continues down the hallway without finding anything interesting on his list until he reaches the righthand turn which leads to stairs leading down into the hold.*


----------



## unleashed (Aug 2, 2006)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

*Zaeryn follows along slowly deep in concentration, gazing at everything he passes.*


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 2, 2006)

*The search of the various cabins ending fruitlessly, Diedrik ponders what the group may find in the hold.*

He smiles wryly and talks to the others in a whisper, "Two gold we find corpses and something exceptionally weird in the hold."

*Diedrik picks his way down the stairs, worried about finding something he's not sure anyone wants in the last place the group will look.*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 2, 2006)

*In the hold, Diedrik finds corpses and something exceptionally weird...well not really, just corpses.  There's a circle of burned, battered and stabbed corpses surrounding a cluster of several corpses that don't have a mark on them, with weapons on the ground near them.  Near the head of one of the unmarked corpses is a fanciful captain's hat, and another of the unmarked corpses has a chain with a Rowaini holy symbol around his arm, the holy symbol itself lying on the ground near his arm.*


----------



## unleashed (Aug 2, 2006)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

“Well I’d take your bet, Diedrik, but I fear I’d be throwing my coins away,” Zaeryn remarks with the hint of a grin, as he follows down the stairs.


----------



## Keia (Aug 2, 2006)

"Interesting,"  Yuriko murmured as she entered the hold . . . Her sword was held ready and low as she scanned the room, looking for potential threats.  "A former warding or ring of fire perhaps to protect them . . . but it obviously failed them."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 2, 2006)

"Too bad you didn't take me up on that bet, Zaeryn," Diedrik replies when they get to the bottom, "But then who wants to sit down and define the parameters within which something may be considered weird?"

*The troubadour keeps his weapon drawn as he starts to move around towards the holy symbol.*

"The fire that was used may have been used against them by our unknown assailent, who also appears to have a taste for battering and stabbing. Anyone take enough interest in fashion to tell me where that design of hat is made?" he asks the others present, and indicates the corpse of what is assumably the captain.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 2, 2006)

*As Yuriko and Diedrik enter the hold, Zaeryn notices the presence of magical auras.  At about the same time, the lifeless corpses of the unmarked dead shudder and begin to rise slowly, turning to glare with empty eyes at the living who have entered the ship.*

(OOC: Initiative is unnecessary--you guys automatically win.  Yuriko is ahead and in the hold with her katana, as is Diedrik who approached to examine items of the animated corpses.  They are followed by Kirkesh still on the stairs, and Zaeryn is taking the rear)


----------



## Keia (Aug 2, 2006)

"And us . . . without a holy one,"  Yuriko murmured.  Yuriko held her ground and readied herself for the tainted things to approach before she struck.  "Wait for them to come to us . . . so we can retreat if necessary."


OOC: Readying to attack when they approach. Attack +10 [+1 sacred] _Katana_ (1d10+7/19-20/x2/S)


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 2, 2006)

"Told you I'm a poor replacement for a healer," Diedrik says with a chuckle.

*The troubadour takes on a combat stance and mutters something. There is a brief flash of magic and he begins reciting a poem. It is made a little interesting in that it is not just inspiring, but contains useful tactical hints to keep in mind while fighting the undead. He carefully maneuvers himself, closer to Yuriko and the others, taking Yuriko's advice.*









*OOC:*


 swift action - casting inspirational boost
partial action - inspire courage (+2 attack & damage; +2 to saves vs. fear and charm effects; affects allies within earshot; morale bonuses)
move action - stepping closer to Yuriko


----------



## unleashed (Aug 2, 2006)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

“Not at all, Diedrik, and I’d definitely say this qualifies as weird.”

*Glancing behind himself first, to make sure the helmsman hasn’t made his way downstairs, Zaeryn mutters a few arcane phrases as he raises his hand towards the walking dead.*

[SBLOCK=OOC]Zaeryn will cast _resonating bolt_ at the corpses which are rising, assuming he can line at least two up without hitting any party members (60 ft. line, 5d4 sonic damage; DC 22 reflex save/half), otherwise he’ll hurl a group of _magic missiles_ (3d4+3) at the lead creature. This assumes his precaution of looking behind doesn’t find any foes. If it does, cast whichever spell meets the conditions listed earlier, at those coming from behind.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 2, 2006)

(OOC: Okay, just need Kirkesh and we're set!)


----------



## Bront (Aug 2, 2006)

"Oh, fun, dead people." Kirkesh quips.

He sighs at Yuriko's suggestion and draws his bow, launching a round into the lead before it gets here.

OOC: MW Comp Longbow (110')    +10     1d8         20x3.  Undead, just what he's worst at fighting.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 2, 2006)

*Diedrik performs an inspiring poem.*

*Zaeryn looks for an opening to fire a resonating bolt, but since he's still on the stairs, there aren't many trajectories he can use, and his friends block all of them, so he fires a barrage of magic missiles at one of the stirring corpses, the one with the holy symbol.  It can't really be called the 'lead' creature, since they're all still lying on the ground and stirring, but it's closest anyway.*

*Kirkesh shoots the same one, though it doesn't seem badly hurt enough by the arrow and the missiles to cease its stirring and find eternal rest just yet.*

*Yuriko sits out in front with her sword while everyone else attacks, eyeing the stirring corpses and waiting for them to advance towards her.*

*The undead finish stirring and slowly rise to their feet, balefully glaring at the intruders, the holy symbol chain dropped disdainfully onto the ground by the injured one as they advance closer but don't reach Diedrik or Yuriko yet.*

(OOC: Diedrik inspires.

Zaeryn shoots missiles.
UndeadC takes 10 Damage.

Kirkesh's Attack 14 + 12 = 26 (don't forget Inspire)
UndeadC takes 8 more Damage, total 18.

Everyone's turn again.  Yuriko's readied action fizzles due to not being triggered, though she may ready again if she wishes)


----------



## Keia (Aug 2, 2006)

OOC: Second verse - same as the first


----------



## unleashed (Aug 3, 2006)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

*Zaeryn checks behind them again for any unwelcome visitors, before hurling another barrage of _magic missiles_ at the undead.*

[SBLOCK=OOC]Zaeryn casts _magic missile_ (3d4+3) at the same target, unless he sees something coming up behind them.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Aug 3, 2006)

Keia said:
			
		

> OOC: Second verse - same as the first



OOC: A little bit louder and a whole lot worse


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 3, 2006)

(OOC: Just need Diedrik and we're ready to rock!)


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 3, 2006)

*Diedrik continues the poem, but eyes the undead carefully, seemingly waiting for them to close the distance before he does anything differently.*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 3, 2006)

*Diedrik continues singing and fails to take another action.  Yuriko also remains standing in place, although in her case she is at least preparing for an attack.*

*To pick up the slack, Kirkesh shoots an arrow in a marvelous and flawless arc that takes out the undead's rotted heart.  Unlike a living target, the undead is not vitally impeded by the loss of the heart, but after the beating it has taken from the force missiles, the evil spirit animating it is not enough to keep it standing and it implodes in around the hollow chest cavity, falling backwards, stilled.*

*Zaeryn keeps looking around in all directions, but he eventually turns back and fires three missiles of force at one of the other uninjured undead, slamming into it with concussive force and blowing away some of the rotted flesh.*

*Not quite as mindless and unthinking as they seem, the undead dart forward to attack, one circling slightly around Yuriko and her dangerous holy blade to strike at Diedrik, unable to reach the ones in the back who are actually attacking because Yuriko and Diedrik are in the way of any possible charge, as the injured one manages to find a trajectory that allows it to charge Kirkesh.  Nonetheless, the clumsy slams of the undead are unable to harm the two nimble Rowaini.* 

(OOC: Kirkesh's Attack 20 + 12 = 32, would have been a crit.
UndeadC takes 10 damage (would have been 30) and returns to the netherworld.

Zaeryn casts Magic Missile.
UndeadB takes 11 Damage

UndeadA's Attack 15 + 3 = 18, Miss
UndeadB's Attack 10 + 5 = 15, Miss

Everyone's Turn Again)


----------



## Keia (Aug 3, 2006)

Description of area said:
			
		

> (OOC: Initiative is unnecessary--you guys automatically win. Yuriko is ahead and in the hold with her katana, as is Diedrik who approached to examine items of the animated corpses. They are followed by *Kirkesh still on the stairs, and Zaeryn is taking the rear*)




OOC: Huh . . . based on the description, I thought that yuriko and diedrik were ahead of the pair and effectively preventing them from being attacked . . . otherwise it would be silly (being that the pair were basically guarding the others) just to stand there and allow the smart bad guys to run around to get to the juicy center.  Ah well . . . live and learn.  

*Yuriko steps up to the closest one to her and swings with her katana.*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 3, 2006)

(OOC: Actually, I just realised that Diedrik had a blade drawn--missed that on the last page.  That means he gets an AoO on the one that charged Kirkesh.  It's set up like this

```
B       A
 
      D Y
 

     |K  |
     |Z  |
```

Diedrik and Yuriko basically block access, but if the site didn't distort what I typed, you can see that B has a path to charge whereas A does not have any possibility to do so (of note, Yuriko and Diedrik's position also stopped any attack from the now-defeated C, who was in the middle and positioned such that he wouldn't have even needed to charge to hit Kirkesh but couldn't possibly attack them due to the obstruction of Diedrik and Yuriko).  It gets an AoO from Diedrik though because it goes through two of his threatened squares.)

*Diedrik swipes at the charging undead as it passes, but his blade misses its mark.*

*Yuriko slices the uninjured undead twice with her blade of blessed jade and instantly slays it, its body sizzling as it is purified.*

(OOC: Diedrik's Attack 3 + 9 = 12, Miss.

Yuriko's Attacks 19 + 11 = 30, 15 + 11 = 26, Two Hits.
UndeadA takes 28 Damage and is defeated)


----------



## unleashed (Aug 4, 2006)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

*Zaeryn hurls another volley of _magic missiles_ at the undead creature that has charged Kirkesh, if others cannot handle it.*

[SBLOCK=OOC]Zaeryn will delay to give Diedrik and Kirkesh a chance to act first. Not that it’s going to matter much now, but do you think we could have stayed with a fixed sequence instead of randomising which PC goes when. [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Aug 4, 2006)

OOC: That code map helped a great deal to visualize the situation.  Knowing that, Yuriko would have likely backed up to force the AoO on anyone trying to get past her (just a future reference and a comment on the hlepful map  ) Thanks!!


----------



## Bront (Aug 4, 2006)

Kirkesh  draws his blade and steps forward next do Deidrick, ready to strike at the undead should it draw close.


----------



## unleashed (Aug 4, 2006)

OOC: Bront, if you check post #834 you'll find UndeadB charged you.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 4, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> OOC: Bront, if you check post #834 you'll find UndeadB charged you.



 (OOC: Quite correct, and I would have had to post the same thing if you hadn't )


----------



## Bront (Aug 4, 2006)

OOC: Doh, I thought that was undead C, the map said there wasn't one close to him.  He's +1 to hit or damage or AC or somethuing with Roofwalker since he's on the stairs.

Kirkesh whips out his rapier and attacks Zombie C


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 4, 2006)

*Kirkesh stabs forward with a masterful precise cut that goes through the creature's heart _again_, but this time, the undead just keeps coming, forcing Zaeryn to finish it off and return it to its eternal rest.*

(OOC: Kirkesh's Attack 20 + 12 = 32 (_another_ 20 that would have critted
UndeadB takes 7 Damage, total 18.

Zaeryn Casts Magic Missile
UndeadB takes 12 Damage and returns to its eternal rest

Victory!)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 4, 2006)

(OOC: Oh, and Festy--you appear to not have the most recent version of Diedrik up in the RG thanks to that damn crash.  If you don't have a level 5 Diedrik stored on your HD, just assume he barely reached 10,000 after this fight

Everyone gains 250 XP, except Diedrik if he was level 4 gains 325 instead)


----------



## unleashed (Aug 4, 2006)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

“Well that was invigorating, but let’s hope that’s the last of the troublesome surprises we find here,” Zaeryn declares, as he checks behind them once more, before decending into the hold.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 4, 2006)

*There's still nothing behind him.  Well, except stairs.*


----------



## Keia (Aug 4, 2006)

*Yuriko moved around the room . . . starting with the creatures they just fought . . . and seperating the head from the body with a smooth slice of her katana.  She will stop if anyone questions her.*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 4, 2006)

*Unless she is stopped, Yuriko succeeds in decapitating all of the bodies.*


----------



## unleashed (Aug 4, 2006)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

*Once he enters the hold proper, Zaeryn casts another _detect magic_ spell, before exploring the area...leaving Yuriko to her grim work.*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 4, 2006)

*Zaeryn completes his spell, and after enough time moving his cone about, he determines that the captain's sword and hat are magical.  The hat is a moderate conjuration, and the sword is a moderate evocation.*


----------



## unleashed (Aug 4, 2006)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

*Zaeryn picks up both items as he detects the magic within them, before studying them further to get the auras as listed above.*

“Well, the hat’s a little ostentatious for my taste, but both it and this sword are magical, and contain more than a little magic.”


----------



## Keia (Aug 4, 2006)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Female Larakese Martial Artist*

*Once her work was done, Yuriko cleaned her sword on some remnants of cloth . . . after a quick flick of the blade to remove most of what was on it.  She resheathed her blade and began to search the room for clues as to what happened here.*

"It seems the captain and some priest retreated to this location . . . but were woefully unsuccessful in defending themselves,"  Yuriko commented.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 4, 2006)

*Yuriko's search reveals clues that support her theory.  Many of the bodies in the circle bear slashes and bludgeoned portions that seem like matches for the captain's sword and the priest's mace.*


----------



## Bront (Aug 5, 2006)

Kirkesh cleans any ugly goop off his blade before sheathing it.  "A little ripe, wouldn't you say?"

He heads over to look at the priest and captain.  "Poor things, definately not the way to go."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 5, 2006)

*There isn't any goop on the blade.  In fact, the undead didn't spill a drop of blood.  If anything, their bodies seemed fairly hollow.  Even the desiccated heart that Kirkesh had shot out of the first undead he killed does not leak blood or ichor.*


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 5, 2006)

*Diedrik sheathes his weapon and adjusts his glasses.*

"Interesting encounter that was," he says as he follows the others now, "So the injuries to the rest of the crew were inflicted by the captain and the priest? Makes you wonder what happened to the mysterious cargo, and what it was. I guess once we secure what we can use down here we should best take our leave just in case the cargo is still around somewhere."

*Diedrick picks his way between the now decapitated corpses over to where the priest's remains had originally lay, and crouches down to retrieve the holy symbol in order to take a closer look.*

"Is anyone injured?" he asks off-hand.

[sblock=Yuriko]Yuriko would have probably noticed a couple of things during the fight. Despite Diedrik's weapon being of Rowaini design it appears to be balanced like a katana, and his fighting style possesses heavy Larakese influence, mixed in with a lot of what is assumably Rowaini techniques.[/sblock]

[sblock=ooc]Rystil, thanks for the reminder. I'll fix that. [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 5, 2006)

(OOC: Diedrik doesn't have Knowledge: Religion, though if he did he would get a low DC for being Rowaini himself)

*Diedrik recognises the holy symbol as Rowaini-made, and it was crafted to honour the angels, though he never did pay much attention to which was which in the holy inscriptions and such.*


----------



## unleashed (Aug 6, 2006)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> "It seems the captain and some priest retreated to this location . . . but were woefully unsuccessful in defending themselves,"  Yuriko commented.



“Well they were definitely unsuccessful in defending themselves from something, but apparently not from them,” Zaeryn says, waving a hand at the circle of corpses that previously surrounded their attackers, “as they didn’t have a mark on them before attacking us. So I can only guess they fell to magic or some other affliction which leaves no mark.”



			
				Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> "...Makes you wonder what happened to the mysterious cargo, and what it was. I guess once we secure what we can use down here we should best take our leave just in case the cargo is still around somewhere."



“Indeed it does, Diedrick, indeed it does. It also makes you wonder whether it was the cargo itself which caused this, or intruders looking for it...” Zaeryn muses.



			
				Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> "Is anyone injured?" he asks off-hand.



“No, I don’t think they managed to strike anyone, Diedrik, so I guess we won’t have to test your healing skills quite yet.”


----------



## Keia (Aug 6, 2006)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Female Larakese Martial Artist*

"From the wounds on these other bodies,"  Yuriko commented, "it does seem that the captain and priest fought off the other . . . things."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 6, 2006)

Diedrik looks a little embarassed.

"Very true, I should have considered a lack of object potentially meaning someone else actively took it from the confines of the ship," he says a little sheepishly, "Kirkesh, are you a religious man?"

The troubadour holds forth the holy symbol, "Never took much interest myself, but perhaps you could enlighten me?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 15, 2006)

(OOC: Bump--want to do anything else?)


----------



## Keia (Aug 17, 2006)

"If I may humbly intrude, I believe we may continue these discussions on our ship,"  Yuriko offered politely as she continued to scan the room for more danger.  "Was there anywhere else we needed to search for anything of use on this vessel?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 17, 2006)

*Yuriko does not see any more danger at the present time.*


----------



## Keia (Aug 17, 2006)

OOC: She doesn't know how to relax


----------



## unleashed (Aug 18, 2006)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

“Yes, it doesn’t seem there’s much left here, so let’s head back unless there’s somewhere we haven’t searched,” Zaeryn remarks, echoing Yuriko’s thoughts. “Hmm, I wonder if the helmsman had a spellbook...” he mutters, almost as an afterthought.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 18, 2006)

(OOC: Everyone ready to go?)


----------



## unleashed (Aug 18, 2006)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

*As they leave Zaeryn examines each cabin for a spellbook, as well as the helmsman's chamber, even though he feels there's not much chance of it having been left behind if such a tome existed in the first place.*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 18, 2006)

*Zaeryn finds what appears to be a spellbook before reaching the Helmsman's Chamber.  It was in one of the cabins they hadn't checked yet.*


----------



## unleashed (Aug 18, 2006)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

*With a gleeful expression, Zaeryn picks up the tome and slides it into his satchel for later study.*

OOC: Anything else in the other cabins?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 18, 2006)

(OOC: Nothing significant.  There's common supplies and some stale food, plus a few normal quality weapons)


----------



## Bront (Aug 18, 2006)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> Diedrik looks a little embarassed.
> 
> "Very true, I should have considered a lack of object potentially meaning someone else actively took it from the confines of the ship," he says a little sheepishly, "Kirkesh, are you a religious man?"
> 
> The troubadour holds forth the holy symbol, "Never took much interest myself, but perhaps you could enlighten me?"



"No, not particularly, but perhaps Vanessa may know more of such things.  See if you can't take one allong," Kirkesh says.

OOC: Any clue as to what the symbol is?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 18, 2006)

(OOC: It's higher than DC 10 to know specifics, so you have to have at least a rank in Know: Religion to try the check, sorry   You're pretty sure it's for a Rowaini angel, though.)


----------



## Bront (Aug 18, 2006)

As Kirkesh heads over to grab one, "Isn't this a Rowaini angel?  Not sure the significance, but the shape seems right, or at least reminds me of something like that from long ago."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 20, 2006)

Diedrik lets Kirkesh take the holy symbol he has in hand, not aware of any others nearby.

"If Vanessa knows anything about it do inform me of what she has to say. I'm curious as to what may have happened aboard this ship, not that it bears any relevance to us," Diedrik says, "Any tidbits or supplies on this hulk that will prove useful or make our colleagues' lives easier? Spare gear can only help us out in the long run."

He has a brief look around for spelljamming equipment, but is likely to get distracted by anything interesting.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 20, 2006)

*Diedrik doesn't find any useful Spelljamming equipment on the ship, at least except the helm, which they can't safely carry along.*


----------



## Bront (Aug 21, 2006)

Kirkesh nods to Diedrik, "I will.  Not sure how relivent it will be, but it is a curiosity at least."

"Well, we can check what they have left in the hold, but I don't see much worth salvanging here.  Perhaps simply some of the basics, rope and such."  Kirkesh says.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 21, 2006)

(OOC: Let me know if you guys are ready to move on)


----------



## unleashed (Aug 21, 2006)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

“Well I’ll leave it to you to work out what to take and leave, but I wouldn’t mind taking a look in the helmsman’s chamber before we go, as Kirkesh sparked my curiosity with his description of the helmsman earlier. Would anyone like to join me?” Zaeryn asks, waiting to see if anyone does wish to join him, before heading up to take a look.

[SBLOCK=OOC]He’ll cast _detect magic_ again before going into the helmsman's chamber if required.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 21, 2006)

*Taking a closer look at the helmsman and the chamber, Zaeryn determines that only the magical item is the helm.  The helmsman appears to have a dagger in his chest that has killed him, although this is not immediately apparent because his hands are on the dagger, occluding the view.*


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 21, 2006)

"You're right, he certainly does make you curious in his own deeply disturbing, horrifying sort of way," Diedrik says to Zaeryn as he lays eyes on the helmsman.

He takes a closer look, then with a quick gesture and muttered words casts Detect Magic.

"Heh, here I was hoping the dagger was magical," the troubadour laments, "I'd ask if you'd want the honour of prying his cold dead hands off the weapon but I guess that's in my job description, right?"

Diedrik makes an effort to free the dagger from the helmsman's corpse in order for them to get a better look at it.


----------



## Bront (Aug 21, 2006)

Kirkesh checks the hold (again if already done) to see if there is anything usefull for the trip, and gathers what he can on the deck.  Rope, sails, food, weapons, and anything he may spot of potential value.

[sblock=RA]If he spots something specificly of high value, such as jewelry, he'll inspect it himself first before showing it in public if he can do so easily.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kirkesh finds nothing more than the rotted food, lacklustre weapons, lengths of rope, and tattered sails that they found in the first pass.*

[SBLOCK=Kirkesh]No jewelry discovered this time around either [/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Aug 22, 2006)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*



			
				Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> "You're right, he certainly does make you curious in his own deeply disturbing, horrifying sort of way," Diedrik says to Zaeryn as he lays eyes on the helmsman.
> 
> He takes a closer look, then with a quick gesture and muttered words casts Detect Magic.
> 
> ...



“I could have told you the dagger wasn’t magical, Diedrik, you had but to ask,” Zaeryn offers with a chuckle. “Well, I don’t know if it’s in your job description or not, but since you’re already there, you might as well remove it.”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 22, 2006)

*After a bit of a struggle against rigour mortis, Diedrik finally manages to pry the dagger forth.  It is a simple unadorned blade covered in dried blood.*


----------



## Bront (Aug 22, 2006)

"Well, I don't see much worth taking.   Even the rope I'd not realy trust.  Seems she's been adrift for a while.  Such a waste too.  If we had the time, we could probably take it back for salvage."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 22, 2006)

"Ah, splitting the profits for salvage would have made a nice start to what will be lining our pockets from this trip," Diedrik said, "Perhaps we shall be fortunate and this dagger will be encrusted will gems from distant spheres, and of equivalent worth to this entire ship."

With a grunt Diedrik freed the dagger from the corpse. He looked at the dagger, frowned after finding it to be of unimpressive make, then handed it to Zaeryn.

"It's imbued with daggery goodness, and is enhanced with a dried blood coating," he said sardonically.


----------



## unleashed (Aug 22, 2006)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

“No thanks, I already have one of those...sans the blood coating,” Zaeryn remarks with a smirk, as he waves off the dagger. “I suppose we might as well head back then, as it seems there’s naught else here for us.”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 22, 2006)

(OOC: So you are taking along the hat, sword, and holy symbol, right?  I remember you guys picking up the hat and sword, so I'll assume you didn't just put them back  )


----------



## unleashed (Aug 22, 2006)

OOC: Yes, Zaeryn still has the hat and sword, he also has the spellbook.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 22, 2006)

(OOC: Well I knew for sure he was keeping the spellbook  
Everyone ready to head back then?)


----------



## Keia (Aug 22, 2006)

OOC: Did we search everyplace in the ship?  If so, we're ready to head back.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 22, 2006)

(OOC: You searched everywhere you said you were searching, which includes every obvious location on the ship.  I assume you weren't taking 20 on each 5 foot square, though, or else you'd be down there for hours and start passing out from the bad air )


----------



## Keia (Aug 22, 2006)

OOC: Of course not . . . but every room and storage area was looked through, right.  If so then we're good to go.  I'm certain there's a few hidey places on the ship, but we're not going to find them unless we know where to look or get lucky passing by them - considering the time we have on the vessel.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 22, 2006)

(OOC: Right, that's correct.  So onward?)


----------



## Bront (Aug 22, 2006)

OOC: Onward ho!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 23, 2006)

(OOC: Okey dokey!)

*The explorers head back to the ship with their new booty.  Kirkesh shows Vanessa the holy symbol, and she is able to determine that it is for a Rowaini angel.*

(OOC: Zaeryn will need to prep Read Magic tomorrow, I assume?)


----------



## unleashed (Aug 23, 2006)

OOC: You might want to check Zaeryn’s signature spells, as I believe he has _read magic_ there.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 23, 2006)

(OOC: Ah, that's true--going to cast it?)


----------



## unleashed (Aug 23, 2006)

OOC: Yes, assuming the book isn't magically trapped (as he's had a few chances to look at it with _detect magic_).


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 23, 2006)

(OOC: It doesn't seem to be magical--just a spellbook)

*Zaeryn reads the spells in the book.  It appears to contain all common cantrips, Magic Missile, Shield, Mage Armour, Grease, Summon Monser I, Unseen Servant, Ray of Enfeeblement, and Charm Person.*


----------



## Bront (Aug 23, 2006)

[sblock=Kirkesh, Deidrick]OOC: do either of us know any background on what the meaning of a Rowani angel is?  Or are we that clueless?[/sblock]


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 23, 2006)

[sblock=Kirkesh, Diedrik]ooc: yup, we're that clueless [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 23, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Kirkesh,Diedrik](OOC: It's not that special.  The Rowaini worship the angels and saints, each of which has a holy symbol.  The reason for the almost-comical way that everyone got the same result is that it is the DC 10 result, and nobody has ranks so that's the best any of you can get )[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Aug 24, 2006)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

“Hmm, interesting,” Zaeryn murmurs, as he reads the spellbook. “Well, it seems the pilot of that ship wasn’t very powerful in the magical arts, as there are only a small assortment of spells more powerful than cantrips in their spellbook, and even those are only the simplest of spells.”


----------



## Bront (Aug 24, 2006)

"Well, it's how powerful you are that powers the helm, just the magic power itself, I believe."  Kirkesh says.

OOC: If I'm wrong, I take that back.  Kirkesh doesn't know a lot about the helm, but he does know enough to know that.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 26, 2006)

(OOC: Sort of--the helm is more important for total Spelljamming speed, as the actual helmsman's power becomes only a small difference compared to the massively high speed.  But when in the much-slower tactical speed, the local variances for the helmsman's power can make much more of a difference)


----------



## Keia (Aug 28, 2006)

Safely back on their own ship, Yuriko made a thorough search of their own ship, checking with guards and sailors to be certain nothing came across that anyone saw while they were gone.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 28, 2006)

*The guards and sailors saw nothing during the time that Yuriko and the others were aboard the derelict ship.  When everyone is ready, they set off and head back to Spelljamming speed again.*

(OOC: Let me know when everyone is ready and we can skip a while farther.  Zaeryn doesn't havy identify, right?  I know Valyssa doesn't, nor Vanessa.)


----------



## unleashed (Aug 29, 2006)

OOC: Zaeryn does have _identify_ in his spellbook, but it's not prepared at the moment.


----------



## unleashed (Aug 29, 2006)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*



			
				Bront said:
			
		

> "Well, it's how powerful you are that powers the helm, just the magic power itself, I believe."  Kirkesh says.



“True, but the spellbook does give an indication of the caster’s power...unless they decided to leave their other spellbooks at home,” Zaeryn offers with a chuckle.


----------



## Bront (Aug 29, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> “True, but the spellbook does give an indication of the caster’s power...unless they decided to leave their other spellbooks at home,” Zaeryn offers with a chuckle.



"Or it's simply there for show," Kirkesh points out.  "Not everyone needs one.  But you're probably right."


----------



## unleashed (Aug 30, 2006)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

“Indeed, that’s a possibility too,” Zaeryn affirms.

“Well I can’t examine the magical properties of these items further at the moment, as I don’t have the requisite spell prepared,” Zaeryn says, indicating the hat and sword, “but I should be able to do so on my next day without helm duty...assuming I still have the essential gems on hand or can find some.”

[SBLOCK=OOC]I’m ready to move on, and if you’ll allow Zaeryn’s store of gems to be those he uses for his spells he can _identify_ the hat and sword when he gets the chance.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 30, 2006)

(OOC: Sure, the gems can include the pearls need for pearlshakes )


----------



## unleashed (Aug 30, 2006)

OOC: Mmmmm, pearlshakes.


----------



## unleashed (Sep 2, 2006)

OOC: Bump. Is everyone else ready to move on?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 2, 2006)

(OOC: I've only seen a yes from you so far.  Once we reach a consensus, I'll have you pearlshake the items and we'll keep going)


----------



## unleashed (Sep 2, 2006)

OOC: That's why I posted the question.


----------



## Bront (Sep 2, 2006)

OOC: I already agreed to keep going I thought by returning...


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 2, 2006)

(OOC: Cool, one more yea and we'll head off )


----------



## Keia (Sep 6, 2006)

ooc: Can I vote yes too ?? 



Yes !!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 6, 2006)

(OOC: Yep, you can!)

*The Hesychia sails off, continuing through the phlogiston.  Eventually, not the next day because of helmsman rotations, Zaeryn is able to identify the items after drinking a pearl smoothie.  The sword can be sheathed in flame with the command 'Ignite'.  The hat is actually an extradimensional storage device.*


----------



## unleashed (Sep 7, 2006)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

*Zaeryn imparts the knowledge of what the items do, before handing them off to Talia for safe keeping...until it’s decided where they would be best allocated.*

OOC: What kind of sword is it?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 7, 2006)

(OOC: Longsword)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 8, 2006)

(OOC: Okay then--looks like we're good to keep going and nobody wants to call dibs?  Just tell me if we're okay, and I'll proceed.  Two 'yay' votes will do)


----------



## Bront (Sep 8, 2006)

OOC: Kirkesh might be interested in the Hat, if anyone actualy told him about it.  The sword, however, lacks enough style for him


----------



## unleashed (Sep 8, 2006)

OOC: Zaeryn did tell people what the items do, look 4 posts up. I'm ready to move on.


----------



## Bront (Sep 8, 2006)

"I think I can make use of that hat," Kirkesh valiently offers.


----------



## unleashed (Sep 9, 2006)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

“Well, you can have it as far as I’m concerned,” Zaeryn remarks affably, tossing the hat to Kirkesh, “though you’ll have to see what the others say, I guess.”


----------



## Bront (Sep 9, 2006)

Kirkesh dons the hat, and strikes a noble pose, "Think this suits me love?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 9, 2006)

"It makes you look like a ship's captain," Vanessa giggles, "Hope Miss Talia doesn't think you're getting any ideas, darling!"


----------



## Bront (Sep 9, 2006)

Kirkesh chuckles.  "Of course not.  I'll earn my ship, thank you very much.  This is hers, and she's earned it.  A sailor's got to respect that."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 9, 2006)

"Of course," Vanessa smiles and gives him a kiss, "And you know I wouldn't stand for a mutiny anyway, you scallywag, you!"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 12, 2006)

Diedrik tugs at his goatee and shrugs.

"Well, if noone else has use of it I might as well make use of the longsword. I will however relinquish the weapon to one of the others if they think it would be of more use in their hands," he says.

[sblock=ooc]Sorry about the absence, some kind of server problem in the pacific kept me from enworld. I'm using a proxy until the problem's fixed.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 12, 2006)

(OOC: Sounds good.  Shall we proceed?)


----------



## Bront (Sep 13, 2006)

OOC: Yup.

Festy, check out the IP problem thread in the Meta forum.  A few people have had issues with that.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 13, 2006)

(OOC: One more yea and we'll go ahead then )


----------



## unleashed (Sep 13, 2006)

Let's push on.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 13, 2006)

*The Heyschia sails through the phlogiston towards Jhaar.  Eventually, however, Talia calls the others to her cabin.*

"Everyone, I think we have a problem.  Some of the sailors are saying that a few of their number couldn't be found this morning.  Do any of you know what might have happened?  Do you think they jumped or something?"


----------



## unleashed (Sep 13, 2006)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

“Hmm, well I can’t think why they would have jumped, when they could abandon the ship at Jhaar and keep their lives. As for other reasons, I can’t think of anything...unless something came back with us from the other ship,” Zaeryn muses. “Was there no sign of them at all, a warm hammock perhaps, some blood, signs of a scuffle?”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 13, 2006)

"No, no signs at all, I'm afraid.  And I have a report from Yuriko that said she checked every room in the ship after you went aboard the derelict ship and found nothing out of place."


----------



## unleashed (Sep 13, 2006)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

“Yes, it’s the nothing out of place which concerns me about the derelict. As if it had been a simple theft of cargo, you’d think the rooms might have been turned over by a few of the crew, looking for a little something extra for themselves. Then there’s the crew apparently being transformed into undead, and attacking the captain and priest, before they themselves were transformed and left for anyone who came along later. Hmm, there was definitely something wrong with that ship, now I take the time to consider it, but I just don’t know what...”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 13, 2006)

"Oh, I mean she found nothing out of place on our ship too, but yes.  That did seem unusual about the derelict ship..."


----------



## Bront (Sep 13, 2006)

Kirkesh rumages around in his hat out of curiousity, making sure it's cleaned out before he stores anything in it.


----------



## Bront (Sep 13, 2006)

"No reason for anyone to jump, unless they thought they could retake the other ship and salvage it.  Any of them able to 'jam?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 13, 2006)

*It seems like a normal hat.  Apparently, the extradimensional space must be accessed in some special way.*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 13, 2006)

"Nope, none of them was a spellcaster.  Just ordinary sailors."


----------



## Bront (Sep 13, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *It seems like a normal hat.  Apparently, the extradimensional space must be accessed in some special way.*



Kirkesh will fool around with it a bit, and probably ask Vanessa if she can figure it out.  Zaeryn if she can't.


----------



## Bront (Sep 13, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Nope, none of them was a spellcaster.  Just ordinary sailors."



"That rules out that idea then.  I take it most of their stuff is still around?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 13, 2006)

*Vanessa isn't sure how it works.  Zaeryn already cast Identify on it, and it wasn't revealed.  Vanessa says that the best things that might help now are Analyse Dweomer, Legend Lore, or Bardic Knowledge.*


----------



## unleashed (Sep 13, 2006)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Oh, I mean she found nothing out of place on our ship too, but yes.  That did seem unusual about the derelict ship..."



“Yes, I understood your meaning, but not knowing how the other ship ended up the way it was, I have no idea if we could even detect anything that may have followed us...not that I’m saying for certain anything did. Perhaps there was a rogue element on our ship before we left port?”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 13, 2006)

"Everything they had on their persons is gone.  The rest is here, but there really isn't much.  Many sailors don't have much more than they can carry, at least that they bring aboard ship."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 13, 2006)

"A rogue element...that's a thought.  Do you think I was too trusting with the crew..." Talia looks around nervously, particualrly at Kirkesh.


----------



## Bront (Sep 13, 2006)

"I haven't seen anyone that's looked suspicious so far*, though you did manage to turn over almost the entire crew from it's previous captain rather quickly.  Still, it's not like you mutinied to gain the captaincy."

OOC: I haven't, have I?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 13, 2006)

(OOC: Most of the crew were fairly nondescript and normally looking.  The only two who might be suspicious are these two shady characters who jumped onto the ship at the last second as it was taking off  )


----------



## unleashed (Sep 13, 2006)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

“I don’t know, just offering possibilities, Talia,” Zaeryn replies, before turning to Kirkesh. “Well, I imagine they would try to blend in, Kirkesh...I mean what does a saboteur look like?”


----------



## Keia (Sep 13, 2006)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Female Larakese Martial Artist*

*Yuriko listened to the explanation of missing crew . . . troubling to be certain.  She, of course, wanted to inspect their rooms and interview crew that saw them last . . . to get some idea of perspective.*

"A saboteur's primary means of survival is to blend in, look like everyone else . . . or look and act completely different than a saboteur would,"  Yuriko offered.  "One would still need opportunity . . . which apparently was available last evening.  Those on watch duty noticed nothing?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 13, 2006)

"Those on watch at the time noticed nothing, I'm afraid.  That indicates that it may indeed have been an inside job."


----------



## unleashed (Sep 14, 2006)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

“Hmm, were any of the crew that disappeared on watch at the time of their disappearance, or were they all off duty?”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 14, 2006)

"I believe that one of them may have been on watch.  We do not, of course, know the exact time of the disappearance."


----------



## unleashed (Sep 14, 2006)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

“Hmm, well if one of the sailors did disappear while on watch, that may have created the opening for the others to be...disposed of.”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 14, 2006)

"I agree--it could also be that the traitor was on watch in the right place, if we do indeed have one."


----------



## Bront (Sep 14, 2006)

"One of us," Kirkesh says, noting himself, Yuriko, Dedrick, Zaeryn, and the Captain, "Should be on watch at all times, while the others man the helm.  I can also do a little digging myself with the crew if you'd like.  I've got a fairly good reparte with them."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 14, 2006)

"That could be a good idea...of course how do we know we can trust each other in the face of a traitor?"


----------



## Bront (Sep 14, 2006)

"Trust has to start somewhere, right?" Kirkesh says.  "Besides, that's just a theory at the moment."

"Zaeryn, you think you can find out more about this hat?  I can't figure out how to get into the storage."


----------



## unleashed (Sep 14, 2006)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*



			
				Bront said:
			
		

> "Zaeryn, you think you can find out more about this hat?  I can't figure out how to get into the storage."



“Not magically, otherwise I would have done so, though you might try asking it for items, as with an opening that can’t be closed, it would need something to stop things just falling out on your head.”


----------



## Bront (Sep 14, 2006)

Kirkesh shakes the hat, "Come on, spit out the missing crew."

If nothing falls out, he chuckles, "It was worth a try."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 14, 2006)

*The hat does not comply. *


----------



## unleashed (Sep 14, 2006)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

“Well, I wouldn’t have expected that to work, unless you stuck them in there,” Zaeryn chuckles. “Perhaps you should try putting something small like a copper coin in there, and then ask for that.”


----------



## Bront (Sep 14, 2006)

Kirkesh sticks a coin in his hat, and then tries to ask for it out.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 14, 2006)

*When Kirkesh sticks the coin in the hat, it stays inside the hat's inside rim.  When he puts in on, the coin falls down and lands on the floor.*


----------



## Bront (Sep 14, 2006)

Kirkesh shugs, "This isn't getting me anywhere.  Any other ideas?  Or should we change the watch appropriately?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 14, 2006)

"Changing the watch does seem prudent.  What order do all of you suggest?"


----------



## Bront (Sep 14, 2006)

Kirkesh looks at Deidrick.


----------



## unleashed (Sep 14, 2006)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*



			
				Bront said:
			
		

> Kirkesh shugs, "This isn't getting me anywhere.  Any other ideas?"



“There are many ways it could work, Kirkesh, but without a deeper magical investigation, which I can’t do currently, I can only make guesses. Perhaps you need to ask the hat to take the item, or there could even be a command word which we don’t know.”


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 15, 2006)

Diedrik adjusts his belt, getting used the the slightly lighter weight of the longsword compared to his previous weapon as it rests on his hip now.

"I'd recommend a minimum of three people, preferably more, on watch at any time and one of them has to be one of us. I'll put up a sign-on sheet which people can mark before and after their shifts, and whichever of us is on watch will log any events that take place during that time, taking special note of observed crew movements," he says, leaning against the wall.

"Traceless disappearances tempt me to recommend something akin to martial law, but for the sake of morale I'm guessing it wouldn't be a good idea," Diedrik frowns, "Aside from the change of watch we should probably interview the other sailors and do another sweep through the missing individuals' quarters for useful evidence."

[sblock=ooc]For the sake of updating my character sheet, do we know what +? the longsword is?[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 15, 2006)

(ooc: +1)


----------



## Bront (Sep 15, 2006)

Kirkesh nods, "Locking things down further will only cause panic, confusion, and anger with the Captain and those they feel she favors."


----------



## Keia (Sep 18, 2006)

"It is unusual that things went unnoticed with our watch schedule," Yuriko offered.  "Perhaps instead of increasing the watch . . . or perhaps to supplement the watch, an investigation of their quarters, belongings, and areas they likely went missing from would be in order."

Yuriko knew that wishing for more personnel for the ship was not likely to happen . . . the supplies would not likely support the added personnel.


----------



## unleashed (Sep 19, 2006)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

“Well, let’s investigate first, and then see what needs to be done with the watch schedule,” Zaeryn suggests. “How about two groups of at least two, each with a person who can detect magic, and we sweep the ship from one end to the other?”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 19, 2006)

(OOC: This time Zaeryn doesn't have magic due to 'jamming)


----------



## unleashed (Sep 19, 2006)

OOC: Good to know, before Zaeryn goes off casting spells. Seems he's an ideas man today, oh, and a danger with a crossbow...to himself and others.


----------



## Keia (Sep 21, 2006)

OOC: That was fun for Zykovian when he was like that in DT - I sympathize 

Yuriko looked to Deidrik to follow his lead.  Otherwise, Yuriko headed out to speak with the crew, but only after ensuring that the Captain had no further instructions or orders.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 22, 2006)

Once the Captain has added any final notes she feels are important Diedrik turns to Yuriko.

"Yotsu-san, how about we do that sweep of the ship thing then move onto the interviews and checking quarters?" he asks, "Unless you'd prefer to go about it in a different order?"

If Yuriko is content with that order of events then with some muttering and a gesture Diedrik casts Detect Magic and hustles out to do a sweep of the ship.


----------



## unleashed (Sep 22, 2006)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

“Well, I won’t be much help magically, after doing helm duty. Hmm, does anyone else have the ability to detect magic? if so they can go with Yuriko for the other sweep team.”


----------



## Bront (Sep 22, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> (OOC: This time Zaeryn doesn't have magic due to 'jamming)



OOC: Rhasta time?

"I can help sweep, but I'm not one to detect magic."


----------



## unleashed (Sep 22, 2006)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

“Well, why don’t you head out with Diedrik...I’m sure he can do with a hand.”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 22, 2006)

(OOC: Valyssa is actually not here right now--she's resting)


----------



## unleashed (Sep 22, 2006)

OOC: Edited post to reflect Valyssa isn't here, but you've really got to start telling us who is and isn't present at the start of things. As if Valyssa is resting, Zaeryn is likely to be resting too...as they spend the same hours, on opposite days, on helm duty.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 22, 2006)

(OOC: She's not sleeping--just resting.  Actually, though, I could swear I said who she called, but looks like I didn't.  That's my fault )


----------



## unleashed (Sep 22, 2006)

OOC: Yep, didn't think she was sleeping, as otherwise Zaeryn would likely be sleeping too.


----------



## Bront (Sep 22, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> “Well, why don’t you head out with Diedrik...I’m sure he can do with a hand.”



"Sounds like a plan. Shall we my friend?" He says, turning to Diedrick


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 22, 2006)

*Vanessa offers to help detect magic, and they head out to sweep the crew on the deck and the crew quarters.  Zaeryn goes to look for Valyssa, and eventually he finds her, actually on the way to find him, so she can help as well.  The sweeps don't reveal anything particularly disturbing or unexpected magic, and they count that three of the crew are missing.*


----------



## unleashed (Sep 22, 2006)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

“Well, I guess it’s onto interviews then, unless anyone has thought of something else,” Zaeryn says, when all the groups return to the Talia’s cabin.


----------



## unleashed (Sep 30, 2006)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

“We’ll leave you to it then, as we both need to rest up due to helm duty...let us know what you find,” Zaeryn remarks, as he and Valyssa prepare to head back to their cabin.

OOC: Bump.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 30, 2006)

*As Zaeryn and Valyssa head out, one of the sailors approaches them.  Suddenly, his eyes glow red, as the shriveled corpses of some of the other crew members climb up atop the ship along the side.*


----------



## unleashed (Sep 30, 2006)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Moving back towards the captain’s cabin, with Valyssa behind him so she can cast spells in some safety, Zaeryn draws his dagger and yells, “We’ve go a problem with the crew out here...”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 30, 2006)

*As Zaeryn turns to back towards the cabin, calling out, he feels a great despair and sense of wrongness coming from somewhere nearby.  Looking up, he sees a hideous creature of rotting flesh and an all-consuming darkness that seems to absorb all nearby light and make it hard to see.  It snarls a raspy laugh as it leap from the forecastle to the ground, neatly blocking the way back in just in front of the door, although admittedly this does put it in position for a flank by someone who comes out through said door.*

*Valyssa stares, entranced in horror, unable to look away from the creature, as it sucks the elan vitale from her, draining away her beauty and force of personality and relishing in it.  Zaeryn is not so entranced, but he still feels a bit uneasy and psychically enervated as well.*

(OOC: Valyssa is Fascinated and loses 3 Charisma.
Zaeryn is Shaken and loses 1 Charisma.

All the Good Guys get to go now, except Talia, who was surprised)


----------



## unleashed (Sep 30, 2006)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

*Bereft of his magic and not liking his chances against the hideous creature with just a nonmagical dagger, Zaeryn grabs Valyssa and tries to break her gaze away from it...dragging her away from it to a safer location if possible.*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 30, 2006)

*Zaeryn grabs Valyssa and does manage to shake her gaze, moving her backwards out of the frying pan and towards the fire, as the red-eyed crewman and the corpses lie in wait in the other direction.  Still, all things considered, they are probably safer than the new thing.*


----------



## Bront (Sep 30, 2006)

OOC: All good guys, as in everyone?  or just those 2?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 30, 2006)

(OOC: I wouldn't have mentioned that Talia didn't go if you four in the cabin didn't get a chance now (except Talia) )


----------



## Bront (Sep 30, 2006)

OOC: Does Vanessa happen to know and have memorised Magic Weapon?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 30, 2006)

(OOC: No--she only has a set list of Spells Known for Arcane, and she tried to pick up stuff that didn't overlap too much with her druid magic)


----------



## Bront (Sep 30, 2006)

Kirkesh will pull Valyssa away if she is near the creature, and approach it, rapier drawn, attacking if he can.

OOC: Dodge it.  Let's see how inefectual I can be now!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 30, 2006)

(OOC: Vanitri?  Valyssa?   You mean Kirkesh and Vanessa, right?)


----------



## Bront (Sep 30, 2006)

OOC: Actualy, no, since she didn't seem to be effected, so she might not be in the way.  Vanessa is welcome to buff me though.


----------



## unleashed (Sep 30, 2006)

OOC: Valyssa is on the other side of the creature with Zaeryn, so you can't reach her unless you get past it...plus Zaeryn already pulled her out of the way.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 30, 2006)

(OOC: Uhhhhh, I know Kirkesh likes to be chivalrous, but Zaeryn's action was already just to pull Valyssa away, and she's on the other side of it  )


----------



## Bront (Sep 30, 2006)

OOC: Oh, he'll pull Vanessa away if she's in the way, otherwise he'll just approach and attack.


----------



## unleashed (Sep 30, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> (OOC: Uhhhhh, I know Kirkesh likes to be chivalrous, but Zaeryn's action was already just to pull Valyssa away, and she's on the other side of it   )



OOC: Great minds think alike...and at the same time.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 30, 2006)

(OOC: Okey dokey)

*Vanessa looks on in horror.*

"My colourful attack won't work on something like that!  I could make you grow larger, but then I fear you won't fit out the door easily.  If you want, though, I can start that spell," she stays generally back, however.

*Meanwhile, Kirkesh moves in closer, feeling an aura of dread as his very soul begins to drain away.  He is shaken, but able to continue, though some of his roguish good looks and charm drain away to a pale bland complexion.*

*Nonetheless, he still manages to slash at the creature, dealing it some damage.*

(OOC: Kirkesh is Shaken and takes 2 Charisma Damage

VW takes 2 Damage)


----------



## unleashed (Sep 30, 2006)

OOC: Hmm, those letters seem similiar to something in Zaeryn's prologue...description of the creature is the same too.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 30, 2006)

(OOC: Good memory--yes, it is a Voidwight if Zaeryn recognises it from that.  As Alyria said, you never know when a Voidwight is going to drop on you--it's like the Spanish Inquisition--no one expects the Spanish Inquisition!)


----------



## unleashed (Sep 30, 2006)

OOC: Zaeryn prefers her version of the Voidwight...much easier to get rid of.


----------



## Bront (Sep 30, 2006)

"No, just do what you can Love, we need all the help we can get."

OOC: I have no clue what her arsenal is currently, though a summon would be nice right about now.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 9, 2006)

[sblock=ooc]Safe to assume that Diedrik and Yuriko can join in here?[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 9, 2006)

(OOC: Indeed--in fact, we are waiting for it )


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 16, 2006)

[sblock=ooc]Sorry, it has become exceedingly difficult getting onto ENworld in recent times. 

Spending a move action drawing his weapon, then a standard action to cast Sonic Weapon.[/sblock]

"I'll take a few moments, I need to prepare," he said to Yuriko.

Diedrik's expression hardened and he drew his weapon. The flames along the longsword rose up momentarily as they reacted to the increased exposure to oxygen. Diedrik began muttering and ran his hand along the length of the blade. No sooner had he finished than the flames seem to gain a life of their own, writhing angrily on the longsword and murmuring incomprehensibly in an ancient and potent tongue.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 16, 2006)

(OOC: No worries   Pretty sure that, unfortunately, activating a Flaming weapon is a standard action.  Of course, you can leave 'flame on' if you want, and it won't harm you)


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 17, 2006)

[sblock=ooc]Ah, fair enough, my bad.   

Consider it to have been on the entire time then, I'll go back and edit the post a little.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 17, 2006)

*Diedrik infuses his blade with sonic potential.*

*Meanwhile, Yuriko cannot reach the creature with Kirkesh in the way, but nonetheless, she unsheathes her jade katana, and moves towards the door, waiting for an opening.*

(OOC: Anyone want to tell Vanessa what to do or shall we skip her?)


----------



## Bront (Oct 17, 2006)

OOC: I told her to help as best she thought she could earlier...


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 17, 2006)

(OOC: Yeah, but she's not sure if she has anything that can help   If someone gets hurt, she can Cure Light Wounds though )


----------



## Bront (Oct 18, 2006)

OOC: then have her ready that.  I don't know what she can do still, so not much I can do to tell her what to do


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 18, 2006)

*Vanessa prepares a healing spell.*

*The creature attacking Kirkesh brings its too clawed and void-enveloped hands up and slashes downwards at Kirkesh with both in a single attack, but the valiant Swashbuckler manages to dodge the attack, barely.  Even so, he feels more of his elan vitale drained away.*

*Meanwhile, the four crewman attack Zaeryn and Valyssa, managing to somehow miss the unarmoured Zaeryn through sheer clumsy halting attacks, but scoring one enervating blow against Valyssa.*

(OOC: Everyone's turn again, even Talia)


----------



## Bront (Oct 18, 2006)

Vanitri will slash at the target again, dodging it, and being carefull to not expose himself when he strikes.

OOC: +2 to AC, -2 to hit.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 18, 2006)

(OOC: Going to step 5 feet back afterwards?)


----------



## Bront (Oct 18, 2006)

OOC: yes, sounds like a plan.


----------



## unleashed (Oct 18, 2006)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

*Zaeryn stabs at the crewman that struck Valyssa with his dagger, trying to give her room to cast or flee.*

[SBLOCK=OOC]Fight defensively...what else can he do without spells. [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 18, 2006)

*Zaeryn flails about defensively with his dagger, but he doesn't actually connect.*

*Valyssa tries to back away and fire off some magic defensively, managing to fire an orb of acid into one of the crewman's chests and harming him slightly.*

*Kirkesh is still shaken, and his attack nearly succeeds until his hand shakes at the last second and foils the attack.  As he steps back, Talia fires a ray of flame at the creature, and then Yuriko steps forward and slashes into the beast twice, hurting it badly, though she seems more depleted than anyone by the creature's aura of darkness and despair.*

(OOC: W1 takes 4 Damage.

VW takes 13 Damage, then 25 Damage for a total of 38)


----------



## unleashed (Oct 18, 2006)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

OOC: Zaeryn will basically be repeating his actions unless they decide to flee, trying to keep the crewmen off Valyssa.


----------



## Bront (Oct 18, 2006)

OOC: Kirkesh will play musical attackers with Yuriko if he can.  I should have ditched the -2/+2 when I backed up though


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 18, 2006)

(OOC: Diedrik might want in on this too--maybe somebody should bullrush the thing out of the doorway?)


----------



## Bront (Oct 18, 2006)

OOC: That's a que for Deidrick if I ever saw one, or that random Tralg that Doc Zombie was supposed to play...


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 18, 2006)

(OOC: Diedrik has no room to do that because Yuriko is in the way )


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 18, 2006)

Seeing no opening for him to take an offensive Diedrik decides it's a good time to lend his colleagues support. After a rapid gesture he continues the Rowaini litany he had been reciting on the abandoned ship, picking up where he left off. Inspirational phrases and tips on combatting undead once again carry through the air, bestowing a supernatural vigour and resolve upon his allies.

[sblock=ooc]Everyone within earshot gets +2 to hit, damage and saves vs. enchantment and fear.

Swift action for inspirational boost, standard action for inspire courage.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 18, 2006)

*Diedrik recites a litany, filling his allies with courage.*

*Vanessa continues to ready some healing, in case the creature is more successful with its next attack.*

*Fortunately, it is not, as Yuriko brings up her katana in lightning-fast motions to block one claw, then the other.  Even so, Kirkesh and Yuriko feel more of their ego drain away into numbing darkness.*

*Zaeryn and Valyssa are not so lucky.  Each of them manages to dodge their first assailant while falling prey to the second's attack.  While Zaeryn is mildly enervated, Valyssa gasps and drops to the ground, pale and unmoving.*

(OOC: Zaeryn takes 1 negative level

Kirkesh loses 2 Charisma

Good guys' turns)


----------



## Bront (Oct 19, 2006)

Kirkesh will wait for Yuriko to give him an opening, and then strike.


----------



## unleashed (Oct 19, 2006)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist (1 negative level)*

*Zaeryn will take up a position over Valyssa in a completely defensive stance, not even trying to strike the crewmen, as he waits for the others to reach them.*


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 19, 2006)

Diedrik continues reciting the litany, waiting for an opening in order to get outside to help Zaeryn and Valyssa.









*OOC:*


Standard action to maintain Inspire Courage. If by the time it reaches Diedrik's turn there's a clear path out onto the deck then he will take a move action out.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 19, 2006)

*Yuriko strikes twice with Diedrik's power infusing her blows.  Still, it is not enough.*

*As he steps back, Talia shoots a blast of flame at the creature again, and it buckles but snarls and remains standing.*

*Kirkesh takes Yuriko's place and hits it again, trying to slice through its void-filled heart, but his attack is not enough to fell the beast, as Diedrik continues his music.  

*Snarling, the nearly-destroyed creature backs away to the edge of the ship and leaps off, leaving the space open to view as the four crew members all attack Zaeryn, flanking around him in an 'X' pattern and somehow, through sheer luck, only managing to hit him once.  Still, he buckles and nearly collapses.*

(OOC: VW takes 26 Damage, then 14 Damage, then 4 Damage

Zaeryn takes another negative level--oh, and I forgot the damage from the slam attack last time.  Zaeryn takes a total of 12 Damage from slam attacks, which probably puts him unconscious after the two lost hit dice)


----------



## unleashed (Oct 20, 2006)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist (6/18 hp; AC 16)*

OOC: Nope, still standing, had 29 hp reduced to 18 hp from 2 negative levels, which could be bad for him I guess, but there it is.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 20, 2006)

Diedrik's litany ends, something he's not too worried about as his performances are usually memorable enough to last long enough. His path to Zaeryn and Valyssa now relatively clear he charges the closest undead assaulting them.









*OOC:*


Charge attack if there's a clear path.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 20, 2006)

(OOC: No clear path for a charge.  However, they are close enough to just move and attack.  Sonic weapon is what again--1d6 sonic damage?)


----------



## unleashed (Oct 21, 2006)

OOC: Yes, _sonic weapon_ is +1d6 sonic damage.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 21, 2006)

*Diedrik moves quickly to attack one of the enemies as Yuriko heads to help.*

*Together, they manage to finish it off, burning screaming blade meeting holy blade in a shower of energy.*

*Talia shoots a gout of flame at another enemy and manages to scorch it but not bring it down.*

(OOC: W1 takes 15 then 13 Damage and perishes

W2 takes 15 Damage

Kirkesh and Vanessa)


----------



## Bront (Oct 21, 2006)

Kirkesh will slice at the creature and then step back to let Yuriko in.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 21, 2006)

*Kirkesh attacks the injured undead, but his blade is not enough to fell it.  Vanessa nods grimly and suffuses her hand in green life energy as she touches the creature and its dark essence dissipates as it collapses under her touch.*

*The remaining two enemies decide to ignore the cowering unaggressive Altanian and head for the thing they hate the most--the crazy Larakese girl with the anti-undead sword (though the fire and sonic guy who did the most damage is next!).  They manage to slam into her once and absorb a bit of her life energy.*

(OOC: W2 takes 7 Damage and then 7 Damage again and is defeated

Yuriko takes 7 Damage and loses a Level

Good Guys!)


----------



## Bront (Oct 21, 2006)

Kirkesh will close with one of the new ones if he can and attack.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 21, 2006)

*Kirkesh and Vanessa head for the enemy as Talia blasts it with a ray of fire, Kirkesh's blade thrust finally bringing it low after Vanessa's green energy flows into it.*

*Yuriko moves to flank the last foe with Diedrik, but her attack misses as the creature shows a bit of agility after all and dodges backwards.*

(OOC: W3 13 then 7 then 6, defeated

Diedrik's Turn)


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 21, 2006)

Diedrik smiled menacingly. Yuriko may have missed but her flanking action put the undead entity between a rock and a hard place. Avoiding her attack simply set it up for his as it dodged backwards into an ideal position.

"My thanks, Yuriko," he said, impressed once again with the warrior-monk.









*OOC:*


Attack action


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 21, 2006)

*Diedrik's blade strikes true, severely wounding the undead, but not enough to finish it off.  Snarling or perhaps grinning, it decides to try to finish off Yuriko, but she's taken the time as Diedrik's blade sliced the creature to set herself off for a quick block with her katana as she rolls under the attack, unharmed.  Using her momentum, she cleaves off a chunk of the creature's side, but the energy it has drained from her keeps it going--at least long enough to stumble right into Kirkesh's unsheathed blade, as he finishes the fight then and there--though of course, the more dangerous foe seems to have escaped.*

(OOC: W4 takes 14 Damage, then 11 Damage, then 6 Damage and shuffles off this mortal coil)


----------



## Bront (Oct 21, 2006)

"What in the Spheres was that?" Kirkes asks, looking down at the remains of the foul creatures.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 21, 2006)

"Dark spirits risen again from our crew," Yuriko says softly, still severely weakened by the attacks to her persona and her life essence.  

She moves to each one and beheads it just like she did on the other boat, "We must at least behead these, at best incinerate them with the sword's fire.  But I fear we haven't seen the last of the Master of the evil spirits."


----------



## Bront (Oct 21, 2006)

"Any way to track it?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 21, 2006)

"I don't know," Yuriko replies.  It seems to jump, though.  Not fly.  And certainly it could not travel as fast as this ship.  If it wants to attack us again, it will need to have stayed within our gravity and still be here somewhere."

*She moves over to Zaeryn.*

"I am afraid I am not fully cognisant of your culture's way in these things--would it be the honourable thing for you to do it, or should I do it to save you the pain?" she asks him.


----------



## unleashed (Oct 21, 2006)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

*Zaeryn checks frantically to see if Valyssa is still breathing, once the undead crewmen leave them alone.*



			
				Bront said:
			
		

> "What in the Spheres was that?" Kirkes asks, looking down at the remains of the foul creatures.



“The thing that escaped was a Voidwight, or at least it looked like what I was shown,” he adds reflexively, when the question is asked... not looking up from Valyssa.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 21, 2006)

Diedrik sheathes his weapon, muffling the harmful gibbering of the weapon for the brief remainder of its duration. He moves from person to person, starting with Valyssa, dispensing heaing magic.

"I don't like playing too much with fire on a boat. Perhaps a burial in space or less eloquently put, ditching the corpses off the side, would meet our requirements?" he proposed.









*OOC:*


Cure Mod. Wounds on Valyssa, then a Cure Lgt. Wounds for each of Zaeryn, Kirkesh and Yuriko.







"That's all my magic reserves spent for the day," Diedrik said, then returned to take a closer look at Valyssa, "I'll see what I can do, but don't get your hopes up. Are there any medical supplies on board?"









*OOC:*


Heal check to see if anything can be done for Valyssa. Only now do I realise I failed to purchase a healing kit.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 21, 2006)

"If it is a creature of the void, then feeding it to the void like that...may not be the best way," Yuriko points out, though Zaeryn still didn't answer her question.

*Valyssa does not appear to be breathing, and her body is pale and still.*

(OOC: Hold your horses on that one CMW, Diedrik )


----------



## unleashed (Oct 22, 2006)

OOC: Yes, Zaeryn hasn't replied to Yuriko yet... because he's still trying to catch up all the time he missed doing nothing when he would have been finding out whether Valyssa was dead... _before_ Yuriko chops her head off.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 22, 2006)

(OOC: You have to admit it would be ironic, in a morbid way  )


----------



## unleashed (Oct 22, 2006)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist (6/18 hp)*

When Zaeryn finds she isn’t breathing, he drops to his knees next to her, and begins shaking her shoulders and stroking her face, blocking out the reality of the situation, as he repeats, “Come on Valyssa, breathe for me...”

OOC: You broke Zaeryn.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 22, 2006)

*Yuriko remains standing with an expression that clearly reads 'If you wait around there, she'll start moving again, alright, and not in a good way', but she doesn't say anything right now, as it would be rude.*

(OOC: Sorry   Every once in a while in combat, somebody dies.  Honestly, I'm surprised this is the first time--you owed the grim reaper after Kiss of Darkness)


----------



## unleashed (Oct 22, 2006)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist (6/18 hp)*

*After a few repetitions, it seems Zaeryn has come to terms with what’s happened, as he leans forward and kisses Valyssa, before just getting up and walking away silently, a broken man.*

OOC: I’m sure he’ll bounce back eventually, but he’s going to be very different for a while... perhaps a long while. Having a character that could fight back might have been nice though.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 22, 2006)

(OOC: That's true.  Although then she would have had no spells and would have been easier to hit, so she might have gone down faster )

*Yuriko simply nods, realising that at the best of times she didn't have the Charisma to console him, and after her drain the only thing keeping her out of a coma is her Charisma-boosting item.  Once Zaeryn is away, Yuriko decapitates Valyssa's corpse.*

"So do we look for the Voidwight?"


----------



## Bront (Oct 22, 2006)

Kirkesh looks at Vanessa, hoping she can do something for Valyssa, but he knows it is too late.  He walks over to Zaeryn and puts his hand on his shoulder, "We'll get it for her.  We won't let it take another."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 22, 2006)

*As this is going on, the ship stops moving.*


----------



## Bront (Oct 22, 2006)

"To the helm, quickly!" Kirkesh says.

OOC: We're not at the helm, are we?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 22, 2006)

(OOC: No)

*Kirkesh dashes down towards the hatch to get to the Helmsman's Chamber just as Allure, enervated and her head badly bruised, tumbles around the corner and slams into him before coming abovedecks.*

"We're under attack!" she shouts, looking around, "They, they killed my sister.  _My sister_!" she cries dejectedly, tears filling her eyes, "But I have no magic left--make them PAY!"


----------



## Bront (Oct 22, 2006)

"Is it the Voidwraith?" Kirkesh says, weapon at the ready.

OOC: He'll continue on once he gets the answer either way.  Hopefully Vanessa is following.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 22, 2006)

"I don't know what one looks like--but it's big and nasty and full of darkness, draining away my personality...I think Alyria mentioned that in her stories about Voidwights, so...yes--it's right behind me!  It's sucking away people's essences because it's badly hurt and it feeds to heal!"


----------



## Bront (Oct 22, 2006)

"Alert everyone, especialy Yuriko, we need to kill it quickly."  Kirkesh says as he dashes up to find and fight it.

OOC: anyone following me?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 22, 2006)

(OOC: Yuriko does follow.  I assume Diedrik probably will too, but actually can't be sure for Zaeryn, so we'll see)


----------



## unleashed (Oct 22, 2006)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*



			
				Bront said:
			
		

> Kirkesh looks at Vanessa, hoping she can do something for Valyssa, but he knows it is too late.  He walks over to Zaeryn and puts his hand on his shoulder, "We'll get it for her.  We won't let it take another."



*Zaeryn shows no reaction to the hand or words, as he continues to shuffle disconsolately towards the stairs leading down to his cabin.*

OOC: Unusrprisingly Zaeryn won't be taking part in the new struggle, with no magic, his love lost, and already being drained himself... there's not much he can do.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 22, 2006)

*Kirkesh, followed by his allies, turns the corner and heads to the barracks, where he sees the Voidwight holding one of the sailors in its arms with its mouth against the sailor's like a mock lover's kiss, as both bodies are surrounded by a dark void that desiccates and drains away the sailor's body and rapidly heals the Voidwight's own.  Drained corpses of other sailors litter the floor as it turns towards them and drops the body.*

(OOC: Kirkesh et al can go first!)


----------



## Bront (Oct 22, 2006)

Kirkesh dances forward, attacking the foul creature.  (Hopefully Vanessa can cast like resistance on me or something)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 22, 2006)

*Before Kirkesh moves into melee, Talia fires off a ray of flame at the creature, and Yuriko moves to flank with him, blade striking as Kirkesh's does, with Vanessa moving in to heal it again and helping too.*

(OOC: VW takes 17 Damage, 10 Damage, 4 Damage, 5 Damage--total 36 + ?

Kirkesh, Yuriko, Vanessa Shaken and lose some Charisma (Kirkesh loses 1)

Diedrik's turn--song is off, but sonic blade is up still)


----------



## Bront (Oct 22, 2006)

Kirkesh will poke regularly and dodge it (he is dodging it btw, didn't mention, but it's fairly obvious)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 22, 2006)

(OOC: Yep--I autododge the person you attack unless stated otherwise and also always assume you keep it the same when you state a target until the target dies unless you state that you switch.  I try to help out since Dodge is so difficult to remember )


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 22, 2006)

Diedrik draws his weapon as he moves to engage. 









*OOC:*


If he cannot get into combat after a move action he'll use another Inspire Courage (although without Inspirational Boost).


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 22, 2006)

*Diedrik draws into combat with the daunting Voidwight, shaken like the others by the sheer and utter nothingness of the vortex that calls to him to melt away into nothingness.  His blade misses its mark, and the creature turns to him briefly but sets its sights on Yuriko.  It slams into her with both claws and pulls her in for a brief mockery of a kiss, but it knows it doesn't have the luxury to finish its meal, so it drops her to keep its defense up.  Yuriko gazes up at the creature, her eyes wide and a rapturous distant look on her face, as she drops her weapon and sits there where he dropped her, beginning to drool vacantly.*

(OOC: Diedrik Shaken and loses 2 Charisma.

Good guys again!)


----------



## Bront (Oct 22, 2006)

Kirkesh pokes it again.

OOC: I won't worry till one of us falls under the "Stirred" condition.  Shaken is ok


----------



## unleashed (Oct 22, 2006)

OOC: Perhaps Kirkesh should poke it? Just a thought.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 22, 2006)

Diedrik maneuvers himself into a flanking position and takes another swing at the Voidwight.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 22, 2006)

*Talia shoots it with another gout of flame as Kirkesh and Diedrik strike at the creature with their blades, but it isn't enough to finish it off without Yuriko's blade.*

*The creature attempts to grab Diedrik like it did to Yuriko, but the careful Troubadour waves his fiery blade in a swathe as a distraction, ducking backwards and avoiding the blow.*

(OOC: VW takes 13 then 15 then 3, total 67 + ?

Diedrik loses 3 Charisma, Kirkesh loses 2

Good Guys Again)


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 23, 2006)

"Talk about draining experiences," Diedrik quips lamely, the Voidwight clearly draining his sense of humour as well as his sense of self.

He swings again, not so lacking in personality as to be unable to fight.


----------



## Bront (Oct 23, 2006)

Kirkesh Pokes again. (Sounds like a movie title)


			
				unleashed said:
			
		

> OOC: Perhaps Kirkesh should poke it? Just a thought.



OOC: Apparently I was a bit stirred


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 23, 2006)

*Talia, out of flame rays, fires three tiny globes of electricity at the creature, though it bats one of them away harmlessly and only takes a moderate shock.  Still, as Kirkesh paces with his blade ready and swings, missing but distracting the creature, Diedrik runs it through the heart and it collapses, leaking darkened inky blackness that suffuses outwards as the darkness slowly fades from its body.*

*As it does, there is a stirring from amongst the fallen crew, as two of the corpses begin to rise.*

(OOC: VW takes 9 then 14, total 90 + ? and is defeated)


----------



## Bront (Oct 23, 2006)

"Kill the corpses, quickly," Kirkesh says, decapitating any he can.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 23, 2006)

(OOC: Two of them are already undead.  Is he going to decapitate the four nonundead corpses or attack the ones that are?  Rapiers probably aren't great for the decapitation thing, I'd imagine, but I guess he can manage.)


----------



## Bront (Oct 23, 2006)

OOC: Moving ones first  Scratch that, dead ones first.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 23, 2006)

(EDIT: Bah, I say.  Bah!  Using his rapier then?  There's a perfectly good giant two-handed decapitating strong against undead sword lying around near Miss Drooly (not to be confused with Strindberg play Miss Julie))


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 24, 2006)

"Borrow the katana," Diedrik suggests to Kirkesh as he moves to engage one of the shambling corpses, "This expedition went sour rather quickly, did it not? Leave it to the Rowaini to clean up a mess, heh."


----------



## unleashed (Oct 29, 2006)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

*When he reaches his cabin, Zaeryn curls up on the bed where he can most smell Valyssa’s scent, tears running freely down his face and his body shaking with his sobs as he grieves... the door left open.*

Amidst his sobbing, he murmurs the following words quietly, over and over, “I’m sorry... my love... it’s all... my fault...”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 7, 2006)

(OOC: Katana or Rapier?)


----------



## Bront (Nov 8, 2006)

OOC: Katana.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 8, 2006)

*Kirkesh drops his rapier, grabs the katana, and neatly decapitates one of the unmoving corpses.*

*Diedrik brings his flaming screaming blade to bear, cutting a deep burning gash into his opponent's chest.  The two creatures decide to come at Diedrik from both sides, but the deft Troubadour manages to barely--just barely--avoid both blows, ducking and twirling to face about in a good position to launch a counterattack on the injured undead.*

(OOC: W1 takes 13 Damage.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Nov 9, 2006)

Diedrik would thank his guardian angel if he could afford to give a moment's thought to anything but staying alive right now. He lashed out at the injured undead, wanting to finish the creature off before it made another swing.


----------



## Bront (Nov 10, 2006)

Kirkesh will attack the other moving undead, trying to flank it with Diedrik.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 10, 2006)

(OOC: Not going after the other three nonundead corpses then?)


----------



## unleashed (Nov 11, 2006)

OOC: ...before they become undead!


----------



## Bront (Nov 11, 2006)

OOC: Wait, I thought Deidrik was taking the damage, nevermind.  Yeah, kill those not quite undead yet.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 12, 2006)

*Kirkesh decapitates another corpse, as Diedrik rails at his tormentors, slicing clean through one of the undead with his burning blade, dropping it to the ground as he faces the survivor, which snarls and delivers a lucky hit, draining away a bit of Diedrik's life energy with the horrid attack.*

(OOC: W1 takes 14 Damage and perishes

Diedrik takes 7 Damage and loses a Level!)


----------



## Bront (Nov 13, 2006)

Kirkesh continues to remove heads.

OOC: Why do I feal like I'm in HR now?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 13, 2006)

*Kirkesh gets the last corpse over here.  The other one is the new guy that the Voidwight just killed as they entered the room, and he's on the other side.  Kirkesh can move over to him in preparation.*


----------



## Festy_Dog (Nov 13, 2006)

Diedrik glances around for any other corpses that haven't been dealt with, seeing Kirkesh move to deal with the last intact one readily noticable.

"This expedition feels more or less over. Unless they're interested in hiring virtually a whole new crew I think we'd have to do this on our own time," voicing his opinion, "But then doing it on our own time requires having a ship and crew at our disposal."

If there's no further corpses to be found Diedrik picks up Yuriko.

"I guess in the end it was good you jumped aboard at the last moment," Diedrik says in his own kind of apology, "I doubt Yotsu-san and I would have survived otherwise. We'll need to sweep the ship for any more corpses. Once I make sure Yotsu-san is alright I'll join you."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 13, 2006)

(OOC: There's another attacking him )


----------



## Festy_Dog (Nov 13, 2006)

(ooc: Ah well, I'll just assume Diedrik has his spiel once combat is over. Before then, he's attacking the last one.   )


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 13, 2006)

(OOC: Combat Expertise again or regular?)


----------



## Bront (Nov 16, 2006)

Kirkesh will help Deidrik out with the animated one if it's between him and the corpse, otherwise, he'll finish the corpse off.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Nov 16, 2006)

(ooc: Rystil, Diedrik doesn't have combat expertise. But if you're asking whether Kirkesh is using it just ignore this post. )


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 16, 2006)

I must be losing it--I could swear he expertised for two at some point   Silly me )


----------



## Bront (Nov 17, 2006)

OOC: that was kirkesh, and no.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 17, 2006)

*Diedrik and Kirkesh stab at the creature, Kirkesh missing but providing flanking so that Diedrik can cut a powerful burning swathe through the undead crewman.  Over the sounds of their own struggle, Diedrik finally hears another battle taking place outside the room as well. Luckily, the creature cannot manage to follow up its previous success against Diedrik, so the troubadour is safe for now.*

(OOC: W2 takes 12 Damage

Everyone's Turn)


----------



## Bront (Nov 18, 2006)

Kirkesh strikes at the undead creature again.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Nov 18, 2006)

"Finish this one off," Diedrik says, and rushes into the hallway to assist.

ooc: I'm guessing Kirkesh goes before Diedrik in initiative. If Kirkesh doesn't kill the creature Diedrik will take a swing then a move action into the hallway. If he does kill it then it's a move action into the hallway and an attack action on whatever needs to be killed out there.


----------



## unleashed (Nov 28, 2006)

OOC: Is Talia just standing around or did I miss something?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 28, 2006)

(OOC: She's the one fighting in the hallway )

*Kirkesh stabs at the creature again, but his cutting edge is not enough to fell once more the fallen crewman.  Diedrik burns and chars the risen fiend into a second death and backs cautiously into the hallway to see Talia fighting against, and badly losing to at the moment, a risen hissing undead version of their once-mighty Tralg companion.*

(OOC: W2 takes 7 and then 15 Damage and perishes)


----------



## unleashed (Nov 29, 2006)

OOC: I was wondering where Gaius had gotten to.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Nov 29, 2006)

"Kirkesh! I'm going to need a hand here!" Diedrik yells, "Talia! Get behind me!"

Diedrik takes on a defensive stance and starts humming a stirring tune as he approaches the undead Tralg, trying to bolster his partially drained self and Kirkesh's battle prowess for a foe that could potentially be as difficult as the void wight itself.

[ooc: Fighting defensively and using inspire courage. Move action to the undead.]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 2, 2006)

*Kirkesh has his own troubles to worry about--is it his imagination, or is the last corpse beginning to stir?--perhaps he should behead it before that happens.*

*Meanwhile, Diedrik hums a stirring tune as Talia balks at retreating, afraid that the Tralg's mighty reach will spell her end on the way out.*

(OOC: If she's hit, she dies, and he gets an AoO with a withdraw, so she's taking Full Defense and a five-foot-step

Kirkesh's Turn again)


----------



## Bront (Dec 3, 2006)

Cursing, Kirkesh removes the head of the stiring corpse.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 10, 2006)

*Kirkesh decapitates the corpse just before it can rise.*

*Meanwhile, the Tralgwight roars and steps forward, making a flurry of strikes, one at each of his opponents.  Fortunately, Talia's defensive precautions _barely_ allow her to avoid the attack, but Diedrik is not so lucky and feels his life energy leeching away.*

(OOC: Diedrik takes 12 Damage and loses a level

Diedrik's turn--one more hit is bad for him too now! (though he'll be unconscious, not quite dead)))


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 11, 2006)

Diedrik is slugged in the guts after his parries are knocked aside. He feels the life drained from him as he coughs up some blood. That one probably broke a rib. Maintaining his defensive he moves to where he can best cover Talia's retreat, and tries to attract the Tralgwight's attention.

"Talia, go. If we lose you then there's no pilot, then everyone loses," he says as a trickle of blood runs into his beard.

[ooc: Total defense action, taking a move action to provoke an attack of opportunity from the Tralgwight and hoping he doesn't get more than one AoO.]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 11, 2006)

(OOC: Don't worry--no Combat Reflexes and not great Dex either for that matter )

*Diedrik hones his defenses to a razor's edge and cautiously backs out in front of Talia, providing her cover to escape while the Tralgwight swings at him.  Miraculously, the deformed giant's clawed slam deflects against the good Rowaini steel, as Talia backs away safely and around a corner so she cannot be charged...Diedrik, of course, is still in range.*

(OOC: Kirkesh's turn--no AoOs left for the enemy if it matters )


----------



## Bront (Dec 14, 2006)

Kirkesh flanks the Tralgwright, striking at it with the Katana.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 15, 2006)

(OOC: You can't flank it--everyone else retreated out of threatening distance)


----------



## Bront (Dec 15, 2006)

OOC: Doh, well, then he'll "take one for the team" and move forward and attack.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 15, 2006)

"Talia, Yotsu-san is in the room Kirkesh came out of. Make sure she's alright, can you?" Diedrik asks, "I'll join you in a moment Kirkesh."

Diedrik musters the last of his arcane reserves for the day and directs as much positive energy as he can muster into himself. While it wouldn't restore the life force that had been drained it would go some ways to undoing the injuries that provided a more immediate threat.

[ooc: Assuming Diedrik is still out of threat range of the Tralgwight he'll cast Cure Moderate wounds on himself then move back into the fray, preferably flanking it with Kirkesh.]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 15, 2006)

*Kirkesh moves forward and attacks, the katana swinging down in a smooth arc and dealing significant damage to the already-injured Tralgwight, which snarls and lashes out at the brave swashbuckler, nearly taking his head until he brings the katana up to block the attack and holds it steady, nearly pushed backwards by the power of the blow.*

*Diedrik heals himself and moves back towards the fray.*

(OOC: TW takes 14 Damage!

Diedrik recovers 13 HP!

Diedrik--if you want to actually close, you take an AoO--let me know.

Kirkesh can also go again)


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 15, 2006)

(ooc: I'll just wait and make a charge action then. If the AoO comes from the maneuver to flank then I won't try to flank and will just close for combat. It's seems a matter of survival currently so the less we expose ourselves to the better.)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 15, 2006)

(OOC: He has reach--it will be necessary to provoke an AoO to get in range unless you stay just out of range and take a 5-foot-step next round)


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 15, 2006)

(ooc: If that's what it takes then I'll do that and maintain total defense until I can attack.)


----------



## Bront (Dec 16, 2006)

"Let me give you an opening."

Kirkesh will take a defensive slash, and then hop backwards two steps, taunting the creature.  If he can, he'll hop on top of a sturdy and stable object (Box, rail, etc)

OOC: attack, -4 to hit, +2 to AC, dodging it (obviously, you knew that), and his mobility bonus should make him hard to hit on the AoO he provokes with a 5 foot move action step, and hopefully he can use his roofwalker feat.  Basicly, Kirkesh is going to attempt to allow for the less mobile Deidrik to enter without proving an odd attack.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 16, 2006)

(OOC: I'll assume Diedrik takes the opportunity to dash past then )

*Kirkesh makes a defensive attack, covering himself from any counterassault as he leaps backwards.  His own attack is too slow to actually land, but he manages to completely avoid the Tralgwight's counterattack, allowing Diedrik the opportunity to squeeze past into what could become a flanking position soon and follow up with an attack that burns the Tralgwight and leaves it reeling.  Snarling, it pummels Diedrik into a staggered crouch, nearly unconscious, but Kirkesh comes forward and uses the flanking position to lop off its head with the blessed katana.*

(OOC: 

TW takes 10 Damage

Diedrik loses a level and takes 10 damage, bringing him to 0

TW takes 11 Damage and perishes!

Victory!)


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 17, 2006)

By the end of the fight Diedrik is leaning on his sword and is bleeding from a number of locations.

"I'm going to go sit down so that I don't end up turning into one of those damn things. I'll have to leave checking the rest of the ship to you," Diedrik says, "My thanks, Kirkesh."

He hobbles into the room with Talia and Yuriko and gingerly sits himself down against a wall.

"Talia, you wouldn't happen to have a potion perhaps? Or a wand?" he asks, then looks to Yuriko, "Yotsu-san may be carrying something which could help us."


----------



## Bront (Dec 17, 2006)

Kirkesh nods, "Of course, I'd have expected nothing less from you in a similar situation."

Kirkesh cleans off the blade and returns it to it's scabard with Yuriko.  "Hopefully she'll forgive me for using her blade under the circumstances."

Once he has done that, he'll check on Vanessa.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 17, 2006)

*While Talia shakes her head feebly, with no potions or wand in her possession, Yuriko proves to have five similar-looking potions.*

*Meanwhile, Kirkesh surveys the ship.  He passes Zaeryn alone in his room and finds another door leading into a barricaded room--he can't get in through the barricade, but when he starts making noise, the voice of Allure calls out frightened:*

"Who's there?"


----------



## Bront (Dec 17, 2006)

"It's Kirkesh, the wight has been defeated.  It's safe, but we've taken a lot of casualties."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 17, 2006)

"Alright, I'll drink one and if it doesn't kill me you drink one too," Diedrik suggests to Talia.

He picks up one of Yuriko's potions and studies it intently, as though he'd somehow be able to tell if it was harmful just by looking at it. Obviously not seeing any clear indication as to the nature of the potion he uncaps then holds it up to the comatose Yuriko.

"Kanpai," Diedrik slugs down the contents and wipes his mouth, "Well, hope I don't die."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 17, 2006)

*Diedrik recovers slightly from his wounds, although in his weakened state, there is only so far he can recover anyway.*

(OOC: Diedrik gains 4 HP)

*Meanwhile, Allure whispers something past the barricade, bits and pieces sounding like:*

"_I think they can't talk right?_"

*And another quieter voice, though not whispering:*

"...knew Kirkesh could do it."

*The barricade is slowly removed, and Allure pops her head out, breathes a sigh of relief, and motions for Kirkesh to enter.  Inside are Allure, Vanessa, and two crewmen.*


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 17, 2006)

"Hmm, that makes one hell of a difference," Diedrik says, "Talia, drink away. I'm sure Yuriko won't mind considering the circumstances."

Diedrik leans back comfortably against the wall now, in part resting after the intense combat and in part to have a better chance of hearing goings on in the hallway.

He sighs, "It's going to take a more than a little bed rest for all of us to recover from something like that. I don't see an alternative to turning around at this point. Our employer will probably be mighty unimpressed.

"Assuming we get back alive, what do you plan to do next Talia?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 17, 2006)

*Talia shakes her head slightly.*

"Turning around is more dangerous now than continuing, since we're only a few days from port if we keep going, and we don't have the crew to make the journey back easily.  We'll have to reassess our situation once we see what's available..." Talia replies weakly, but still in command...barely, "I drank a potion before from the stores, and so it isn't my wounds that are the worst...like you, I think, my life energy has been nearly sapped to nothing."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 17, 2006)

Diedrik nods.

"Limp to the next port we shall then. Remind me to pick up some better healing supplies when we're there, Captain. Well, I'm thinking along the lines of healing wands but who's to say anyone has them in stock?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 17, 2006)

"I don't know...maybe we could...hire a healer?"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 18, 2006)

"You know that's actually a pretty good idea. Hate to tarnish my own horn but just about anyone with a grasp of divine magic would make a better healer than I," Diedrik says, and shrugs, "I'll have to see if I can pick up a couple of wands at the next port. Even if I'm not the ship's dedicated healer it won't hurt to be able to patch up colleagues in their absense. Plus I should probably prepare just in case a healer can't be found."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 18, 2006)

"Yes...it never hurts to be careful," Talia agrees with Diedrik's assessment, "We were...lucky to survive that I think."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 18, 2006)

"Very," Diedrik agrees, for a moment his voice gravely serious, "But we survived. Now we just need to find a way to dispose of those corpses and we should be alright for the immediate future."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 18, 2006)

"Think we can just toss them overboard?  With the heads off, they don't seem to be reanimating at least."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 19, 2006)

Diedrik tugs at his goatee with a bruised and battered arm, "I like that idea, I proposed it earlier but I think someone else wanted to burn the corpses. Assuming the ship wouldn't catch fire that still means precious air gets used to fuel the flames."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 19, 2006)

"Yes--at this point we need to worry about survival more than keeping the phlogiston safe for other travelers, I'm afraid.  Let's just toss them overboard."


----------



## Bront (Dec 21, 2006)

Kirkesh smiles and flips his hair back, looking as dashing as ever, if perhaps only a little beat up.  "It's safe, for now, but we took quite a few losses.  Come on up, let us see how we can help Talia."

He smiles and offers Vanessa his arm.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 21, 2006)

*Vanessa takes his arm and smiles.*

"I knew you could do it, Kirkesh!" she says, regaining some of the colour in her face, previously pale with worry and fear.

"I can't believe they're all dead, and Sister too," Allure laments sadly.


----------



## Bront (Dec 22, 2006)

Kirkesh nods, "Many brave souls passed today, but we must press on now so we don't join them.  There will be time to mourn eventualy."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 22, 2006)

"You're probably right.  I shall not let her die in vain," Allure agrees.

"Do you think we have enough crew left to make it to the nearest port?" Vanessa worries.


----------



## Bront (Dec 22, 2006)

"We'll all have to work, but we should.  We don't have enough to get back, so we'll have to keep going.  Perhaps, my love, you should see if they need help at the helm."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 22, 2006)

"I'll keep helping when they need it," Vanessa agrees.

"I was just on helm duty, but I had to leave when I was attacked.  I'll go back to it now, though," Allure adds.


----------



## unleashed (Dec 22, 2006)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

*Zaeryn continues to lie curled up on the bed, his body shaking as he sobs, until finally exhaustion overtakes him and he falls asleep.*


----------



## Bront (Dec 23, 2006)

Kirkesh will assemble what he can of the crew and steady the ship before he begins to work on cleaning up the bodies.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 24, 2006)

*Kirkesh's crew count comes out to the following:  Himself, Vanessa, Allure, Zaeryn, Talia, Diedrik, Yuriko (in a coma), and two sailors.  With one on the helm, if everyone else works on the ship together at all times, that should still be enough to man it.*


----------



## Bront (Dec 24, 2006)

"Vanessa, do you have any energizing magics to help with the straight shifts?  We've barely enough crew left, and little time to rest if we wish to limp into port," Kirkesh says.  "Though we may be best to stop on occasion to rest."

"Captain, how far to the next port?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 24, 2006)

"Energising magics?  I've never heard of any of those, I'm sorry," Vanessa replies.


----------



## Bront (Dec 24, 2006)

"It's all right.  I had hoped you knew of ways to keep people going beyond their normal endurance, but we'll just have to make do."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 26, 2006)

"Yes, I'm sure we'll be okay..." Vanessa agrees, "You think so, too--you think we're going to be fine, right Kirkesh?...Right?" she asks, clearly less sure than she claimed.


----------



## Bront (Dec 28, 2006)

"We'll make it," Kirkesh says.  _'Somehow'_


----------



## unleashed (Jan 18, 2007)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

OOC: Bump. 

*Tossing and turning, Zaeryn’s dreams are tormented with visions of Valyssa falling to the deck, her lifeless eyes staring accusingly at him. Awakening some time later, still weary after such a disturbed sleep, he sits up and drags himself across to his satchel. Reaching inside, he draws forth Rysalla’s prophecy, fearing that he may have missed something that might have saved Valyssa. Reading carefully through the prophecy, he finds nothing specific about the attack, but does note the context of the word allure... as a name. His mind then begins to run with events as they’ve unfolded since he and Valyssa boarded the ship. From Valyssa’s strange behaviour on their first morning aboard, to Allure’s half heard comment about the undead killing her sister and saying she heard about Voidwights from Alyria. Finally, all the pieces slide into place for him, as he realises he’s been a fool. Standing, he goes in search of Allure looking for an explanation, both happy and sad as he realises that Valyssa was probably only a guise for her, and her sister once they boarded the ship. Along the way, he wonders whether Alyria knows, and if she was part of Allure’s scheme.*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 20, 2007)

*Zaeryn finds Allure brooding in the galley, mechanically chewing and swallowing slices of a fruit she peeled.  She looks up as he approaches her:*

"Oh, hello Mr...Tarilen, right?  I'm afraid I'm not exactly in the mood for company at the moment."


----------



## unleashed (Jan 20, 2007)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

*Zaeryn picks up a piece of  the fruit and takes a bite, before confronting Allure.*

“No, not Tarilen... Zaeryn. I think you know that and much more, considering we’ve been together since Vanarca... at least until we arrived on this ship, when your sister gave me the first hint things weren’t as they seemed. You see, I’ve been reviewing the prophecy we received on my homeworld, and while I’m not exactly in the mood for company either, I think we have a few things to discuss, like why you felt the need to deceive me...”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 20, 2007)

"I thought it was Tarilen--Zaeryn Tarilen, right?" Allure takes another bite of fruit, "I think you're confused--wasn't your companion that Valyssa girl?  I saw her dead on deck, and I am sorry for her loss--she seemed to have a good heart."


----------



## unleashed (Jan 21, 2007)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

“Ah yes, my surname, though it’s pronounced T’Erilan. I haven’t mentioned it since arriving aboard ship though, so how would you know it? As for my companion being that Valyssa girl, yes she was, but I have this nagging feeling that she was a guise worn by you and your sister. So, how do you know Alyria?”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 22, 2007)

"Well, if I recall, that is what your ticket said.  I think you're getting upset because of your traumatic experience.  I'm not feeling my best now, but if you need me to act as ship's counselor some time in the future, I am trained in that faculty."

"Alyria Z'Avani was a former captain of mine when I was younger.  Do you know her too?"


----------



## unleashed (Jan 22, 2007)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

“Strange, I don’t recall mentioning my surname to anyone since I met Valyssa, or writing it anywhere either. And no, this has nothing to do with the trauma of last evening, it’s been a mounting suspicion since my first morning on this ship, backed up by the prophecy I received before I left Vanarca. If you don’t wish to explain though, well I’ll just go and assume the worst possible motives...”

*Zaeryn waits to see if she has anything to say, if not he goes to see if he can find out what crewmembers they lost and tries to view them if possible.*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 22, 2007)

"Well, someone wrote your name on your ticket, Mr. T'Erilan.  Maybe it was Ms. Valyssa?"

*Zaeryn finds that the bodies were tossed overboard to avoid the need for a fire.*


----------



## unleashed (Jan 22, 2007)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

“Well, I see I can say nothing that you won’t just ignore or turn back on me, so there’s little point on continuing now. Perhaps once you’ve come to terms with your sister’s death, you might reconsider telling me what I want to know, but I won’t hold my breath. Good day to you, Allure, I’m sorry for your loss.”

*Upon finding that the bodies were thrown overboard, Zaeryn asks around to see if he can find what happened to the belongings Valyssa was carrying at the time of her death, and who exactly was thrown overboard.*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 25, 2007)

*A slew of bodies were tossed overboard for fear of reanimating, or even re-reanimating as wights or worse.  Possessions seem to have been tossed along with the bodies  by the frightened survivors, at least as far as Zaeryn can tell.*


----------



## unleashed (Feb 9, 2007)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

*Finding little satisfaction in asking amongst the surviving crew, Zaeryn seeks out the captain to see if she has a better idea of who was killed by the wights and if anything was kept from the survivors.*


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 9, 2007)

Diedrik spends what little free time he can get looking after Yuriko as she recovers and dispenses his meager healing ability to those who would call on it.


----------



## unleashed (Feb 9, 2007)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

*Zaeryn takes his shifts at the helm as a matter of duty, not longer enjoying them as he did before Valyssa’s demise, and spends much of his free time alone... wondering if he should even continue with the expedition now he thinks what he does, though the mysteries of the Empyreal Shards still stir his imagination.*


----------



## unleashed (Feb 9, 2007)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

OOC: Okay, let's give this thing a go... at least it'll fill in some time while we wait for new players, and it may be interesting.  

*Returning to their... now his cabin... after getting no definite answers on exactly who’s bodies were thrown overboard, Zaeryn collects all of Valyssa’s possessions that still remain. Looking through them to see what they are, and if there is any sign of the deceit he suspects Allure and her sister to have committed.*

*After a day or two, when Allure has not sought him out on her own, Zaeryn returns to probe her further with a copy of the prophecy... hoping to get to the bottom of things once and for all.*

“Pardon my rudeness the other day, Allure, but I cannot shake the belief that you and I are somehow connected... considering the prophecy I received before leaving Vanarca with your name clearly indicated in the second line,” Zaeryn begins, placing the copy of the prophecy before her.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 9, 2007)

*Allure reads over the prophecy, her eyebrow raising.*

"This is a rather disturbing prophecy," she admits, "Do you think the undead we faced were indeed 'The living face again those that are dead?'.  If they're in chronological order, that means we've already had a spider on whose strings puppets are dancing.  Did you show this to Valyssa before...what happened?"


----------



## unleashed (Feb 10, 2007)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

“She was there when the prophecy was initially given, and we discussed it briefly afterward, but to my knowledge she had not seen it since, no. I don’t know, but if what we just faced was, the living face against those that are dead, then the prophecy nears its end... though it’s more the beginning that I’m interested in... as the way it’s worded has me believing that it was you, in the guise of Valyssa, that I met. I could of course be wrong, but Valyssa changed at times once we were aboard this ship, so that reinforces my belief that she ended up being two people... you and your sister, with your sister in that guise when she died. I’m not particularly upset with the deception as such, if it is indeed what happened, as I had such an enjoyable time... I’d just like to know why, as I’d hate to think the worst motives were at work, which would taint the experience... plus it would be nice to know Valyssa goes on, at least in part, if I am not totally misguided in my belief.”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 10, 2007)

"I know what you're going through--if you needed my help as ship's counselor, you didn't need to come up with this story, you could just ask me.  Listen:  Denial is a common strategy for coping with grief, but acceptance is the first step towards becoming truly healed.  I can give you counseling sessions to help with that if you like.  The first thing you have to do is think about this with a clear head--"

"Let's play a what-if game:  Valyssa knew about this prophecy, right?  As you know, I'm a Dolathi.  My name is Allure, but I didn't have to tell you that, right?  So let's pretend for a second that this crazy conspiracy theory was true--don't pretend too hard, though, because we don't want to relapse.  If Valyssa was actually me in disguise and I was going undercover, then I would know about the prophecy, so I wouldn't use the name Allure since it appeared in the prophecy, and thus I would escape all possible suspicion.  It makes no sense for somebody who knew about the prophecy to take that kind of risk."

"See, wasn't that easy?  We've managed to dispel that layer of denial, I hope.  Let's see if we can get to the heart of it.  How does this make you feel?"


----------



## unleashed (Feb 10, 2007)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

*Zaeryn remains quite calm, even smiling a little as he matches wits with Allure... or whoever she may be.*

“For all I know, you could be Mobility playing at being Allure, I’d likely never know the difference to be honest, since I have little experience with Dolathi. As for denial... my story, as you call it, is certainly possible, and definitely fits events as they have unfolded since I boarded this ship. After all, if I was simply seeking your help as a ship’s counselor, I would have asked directly, rather than bringing this up again. However, I still have a nagging sense that something is not quite right here, though I would not likely have brought it up had events not transpired as they did.”

“Now to your name. Your argument about that seems to stand up, until you consider a few possibilities. One, that you were already signed on to this ship as Allure, and couldn’t manage to change that before reaching the ship without raising suspicion. Two, you could be using the argument you proposed as a double bluff, after all, as you yourself said... who would do that when they knew about the prophecy as it would make no sense. A clever move indeed, proclaiming such a choice as senseless folly, to turn suspicion from yourself.”

“Add to that, that I never saw Valyssa, Mobility, and you together. Hmm, I wonder if anyone else ever saw the three of you together at one time, I’ll have to ask about that, and I think it makes a pretty compelling argument in favour of my supposition. Of course if you wish to persist with pleading a case of innocence and trying to convince me my theory isn’t true, be my guest.”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 11, 2007)

"Please, Zaeryn, we have to understand how this works.  I'm trying to help you with your problem, not 'pleading innocence.'  Your paranoia is sailing off into the realm of wild imagination and fantasy--one way to tell that is to look at just how convoluted the logic has become that you need to trust in order for your suspicions to be true.  Have you ever heard of the Archduke's Razor?  The simplest solution, not the crazy convoluted one, is the one that holds the greatest truth."


----------



## unleashed (Feb 11, 2007)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

“My, how defensive you’ve become. I understand how this works, but that argument simply doesn’t hold much weight with me, as it’s pertinent both if you are trying to avert suspicion or are actually not involved... it proves neither one side or the other. As for the Archduke’s Razor, while I would agree with you normally, I suspect when Dolathi are involved the balance swings to the convoluted side more often than not.”

*Zaeryn smiles, feeling he’s getting a sense of Allure as they continue.*

“As for what you call paranoia, I call it an intuitive mind following well reasoned logic, backed by a prophecy from someone I trust. It might be paranoia if I had suspicions just because there were Dolathi around me, but that is not the case here.”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 11, 2007)

"Listen, Zaeryn, I'm not going to be able to help you if you can't first admit you have a problem," Allure replies, unfazed by the accusations and dismissive as if they were ridiculous, "So let's start with something simple.  How does make you feel?"


----------



## unleashed (Feb 11, 2007)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

*Zaeryn chuckles, the humour reaching his eyes as he continues.*

“Well, I admire your dedication, though you seem to be under some mistaken belief that I came seeking help... which I did not. I came to discuss why you are mentioned in the prophecy I received, other things relating to that, and my suspicions. If I find I’m mistaken, which I’m definitely not convinced of yet with the weak arguments you’ve put forth so far, well I can live with that. I’ve already come to terms with Valyssa’s death, though I’m not happy about it and it will be some time until I’m fully myself once again after such a tragic event. For whether it was you in the guise of Valyssa initially or not, I’ve lost _her_, no matter what I discover here. As even if my crazy conspiracy theory, as you call it, proves to be true, and I can convince you to tell me why such a deception was enacted, it doesn’t seem likely that you would be reprising that role now Valyssa has died so publicly... nor would I want you to. When all is said and done, I will treasure my time with Valyssa, no matter whether she was simply a ploy or was in fact exactly what she appeared to be... ultimately, it just depends whether I go away from our meeting here, satisfied I can trust you or not.”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 14, 2007)

"Zaeryn, if you don't want to work with me, that's fine.  I'm willing to wait until you're ready for counseling.  And it is fine with me if you need to keep ranting at me with these fantasies if that's the way you need to let out the angst, but be careful with drawing me into your drama too much--it sometimes happens to counseling patients, and it is rarely healthy.  Now, would you like to continue your session at a later date?"


----------



## unleashed (Feb 14, 2007)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

_Seeing as I’m not getting anywhere, I might as well see where Allure is going to take this._

“Well, I suppose a little counseling couldn’t hurt... okay, Allure, we’ll try it your way then,” Zaeryn offers with a faint smile.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 15, 2007)

"Good, good.  Admitting that you have a problem is the first step towards recovery.  You seem like you're probably a fairly stable fellow in less traumatic circumstances, so I'm sure you'll be fine with just a little bit of therapy," at this point, her voice becomes soft and relaxing, "Now, why don't you recline in that soft chair there and close your eyes, try to relax.  There, that's good.  Now let your feelings come to the forefront and pour out--you don't have to bottle them up; it's safe here.  Just let everything out--talk me through the emotions you are feeling, give them voice."


----------



## unleashed (Feb 16, 2007)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

*Doing pretty much as Allure asks, Zaeryn does peek at her from almost closed eyes as he reclines in the chair, hoping to catch any strange behaviour.*

“Well, a sense of loss and guilt of course, but I’m mostly feeling dazed by the whole incident. I guess my penchant for solving puzzles and mysteries may have leapt to the fore with what’s happened,” Zaeryn concedes, his voice cracking a little as he continues, “Though I don’t know why I’d want Valyssa to be less real... a guise worn by others... as it wouldn’t make her loss any less real... it’d just be a different way for her to be taken from me... possibly an even more unsettling way all things considered...”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 16, 2007)

"Okay, let's explore that further.  What makes you feel dazed?  Do you think you may be dazed because you haven't been able to unravel your emotions and get them off your chest?"


----------



## unleashed (Feb 16, 2007)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

“I don’t know. I mean I grieved for quite a while before falling asleep, the night Valyssa... died... not that I slept well, as my dreams were tormented with visions of Valyssa falling to the deck, her lifeless eyes staring accusingly at me...”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 16, 2007)

"Dreams can sometimes be a call from out unconscious, trying to surface our inner feelings.  How did that make you feel?"


----------



## unleashed (Feb 16, 2007)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

“Distressed, guilt-ridden, and helpless, as I relived the events that left her dead at my feet... knowing I had no magic to defend her with, after having piloted the ship.”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 16, 2007)

"I see...You say you felt guilty.  When people feel guilty, it is natural to feel frightened and sad.  They want to look for something else to blame so that they don't have to feel guilty.  Another way to relieve guilt is to just take a steady view of the situation and tell yourself 'It's not my fault'.  It's not your fault, Zaeryn.  Just relax, and take a deep breath........It's not your fault.  How are you feeling?"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 16, 2007)

Diedrik emerged onto the deck to get a grasp of the current situation. Once he knows what needs to be done and who on deck is able to help he starts trying to get the ship to run as efficiently as possible and minimise the problems caused by the severe loss of crew members.


----------



## unleashed (Feb 16, 2007)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "I see...You say you felt guilty.  When people feel guilty, it is natural to feel frightened and sad.  They want to look for something else to blame so that they don't have to feel guilty.  Another way to relieve guilt is to just take a steady view of the situation and tell yourself 'It's not my fault'.  It's not your fault, Zaeryn.  Just relax, and take a deep breath........It's not your fault.  How are you feeling?"



“Yes, I know it’s not my fault, and I thank you for saying so... though I’d already taken that step on my own before coming to you the first time. So that doesn’t really explain why I’d come to the conclusion that Valyssa was a guise worn first by you and then your sister...”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 16, 2007)

"Just because our conscious rational mind tells us one thing, it does not mean we are at peace in our unconscious.  In fact, many psychological maladies stem from the unconscious.  Don't try to over-rationalise...just breathe.  That's it.  Breathe.  And just let your mind wander, follow my voice.  Let's try some free association.  What is the first word that comes to your mind when I say: 'Valyssa'."


----------



## unleashed (Feb 17, 2007)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

*Zaeryn smiles as he does as Allure asks.*

“Love.”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 17, 2007)

*Allure smiles and nods, continuing with another word.*

"Happy."


----------



## unleashed (Feb 17, 2007)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

*Zaeryn frowns a little as he answers.*

“Sad.”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 17, 2007)

*Allure nods.*

"Alone"


----------



## unleashed (Feb 17, 2007)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

*Zaeryn’s frown deepens.*

“Empty.”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 17, 2007)

*Allure nods.*

"Fulfilled."


----------



## unleashed (Feb 17, 2007)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

*Zaeryn replies quickly.*

“Complete.”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 17, 2007)

*Allure nods.*

"Comfort"


----------



## unleashed (Feb 17, 2007)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

*Zaeryn smiles a little, wondering at Allure's choice of words thus far.*

“Luxury.”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 17, 2007)

*Allure nods.*

"Content"


----------



## unleashed (Feb 17, 2007)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

*Zaeryn smiles.*

“Happy.”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 18, 2007)

*Allure nods.*

"Truth"


----------



## unleashed (Feb 19, 2007)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

“Sincerity.”

*Zaeryn then chuckles softly.*

“Or, prevarication.”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 19, 2007)

"Shh...just the first word that comes to your mind.  Don't wander, just focus on my voice."

"Hope"


----------



## unleashed (Feb 19, 2007)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

*Zaeryn nods and smiles.*

“Aspiration.”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 19, 2007)

"Dream"


----------



## unleashed (Feb 19, 2007)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

“Illusion.”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 19, 2007)

"Fantasy"


----------



## unleashed (Feb 19, 2007)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

“Reality.”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 19, 2007)

"Adrift"


----------



## unleashed (Feb 19, 2007)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

“Lost.”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 19, 2007)

"Plagued"


----------



## unleashed (Feb 19, 2007)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

“Beset.”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 19, 2007)

"Besotted"


----------



## unleashed (Feb 19, 2007)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

“Intoxicated.”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 19, 2007)

"Implacable"


----------



## unleashed (Feb 19, 2007)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

“Inexorable.”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 19, 2007)

"Restless."


----------



## unleashed (Feb 19, 2007)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

“Unquiet.”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 19, 2007)

"Inquisitive."


----------



## unleashed (Feb 19, 2007)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

*Zaeryn grins.*

“Heuristic.”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 19, 2007)

"Curiosity"


----------



## unleashed (Feb 19, 2007)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

“Insatiable.”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 19, 2007)

"Indigestion."


----------



## unleashed (Feb 19, 2007)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

*Zaeryn opens his eyes completely with a look of disbelief.*

“Food. Though that’s just silly...”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 19, 2007)

"Let's not judge.  Just react."

"Calm."


----------



## unleashed (Feb 19, 2007)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

*Zaeryn shrugs and continues.*

“Tranquil.”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 19, 2007)

"Whole."


----------



## unleashed (Feb 19, 2007)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

“Unbroken.”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 19, 2007)

"Questing."


----------



## unleashed (Feb 20, 2007)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

“Seeking.”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 20, 2007)

"Heal."


----------



## unleashed (Feb 20, 2007)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

“Recover.”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 20, 2007)

*Allure nods.*

"Good.  I think I've found some interesting insights from that session, and I hope it has helped you relax and work over your issues just a bit.  If you'd like to return tomorrow, we can analyse this and discuss issues and what it all might mean."


----------



## unleashed (Feb 20, 2007)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

“Work over my issues? If you say so, though what we just did made little sense to me. I’ll come back tomorrow though if you’ve managed to find something in all that, as I’d like to hear what it is.”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 20, 2007)

"Well, I haven't had time to fully analyse it, but the idea is to get you to stop over-analysing before you speak and just react so that we gain a window to your unconscious."


----------



## unleashed (Feb 20, 2007)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

“Well, it should be interesting to hear your analysis then, as over-analysing isn’t something that’s often ascribed to me. I’ll see you tomorrow then, Allure.”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 20, 2007)

*Allure nods.*

"Until tomorrow then.  I have other work to do--sadly, it seems I have been conscripted as a backup helmsman," she sighs.


----------



## unleashed (Feb 20, 2007)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

*Beginning to leave as Allure sighs, Zaeryn stops and turns around.*

“Yes, well after the devastation the Voidwight caused, I think everyone’s going to be overworked until we reach port, and there’s not much we can do about that, I’m afraid. Though weren’t you doing a little helm work anyway, swapping with Vanessa?”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 22, 2007)

"Non not usually.  I was generally performing my other duties, but I picked up for my sister when she was tired.  Between Vanessa, Mobility, Valyssa, and Talia, we had plenty of helmsman...before..."


----------



## unleashed (Feb 22, 2007)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

“Oh, okay, though I thought I had you down in the schedule to alternate with Vanessa... not Mobility. I guess you two must have swapped... no matter... though it would have been nice to be kept up to date with any changes. Well, if you’d prefer not to do helm duty, I suppose I could take a shift every day, rather than every alternate day. It’s not like I have anything else to occupy my time for the moment...”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 23, 2007)

"Ah, good.  I have a feeling I'll be working double-duty as counselor after that attack, so that will help.  Until tomorrow, then."


----------



## unleashed (Feb 23, 2007)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

“Yes... tomorrow,” Zaeryn says somewhat distractedly, as he considers all that’s transpired here, leaving Allure to her business.


----------

